# Do black people have better genes than white people?



## god hand (Sep 26, 2005)

Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a very interesting question....In America it would clearly seem to be the case.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2005)

Black people have great diversity, you have the Manut Bols of the world, the Victor Richards', and the Urkels, and the Pygmy people as well. They do seem to lean to one extreme or another moreso than many others.

Some islanders are also shit strong.


----------



## god hand (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe black people genes got "better" because of all the damn slave labor they had to do.  But it would probably take thousands of years for genes to change right?


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Maybe black people genes got "better" because of all the damn slave labor they had to do.  But it would probably take thousands of years for genes to change right?


Many theories out there about breeding done with slaves to make them bigger and stronger.....dont know if its true but I know many Black as well as White people who believe that it is.


----------



## god hand (Sep 26, 2005)

There's just so maaaaaaaaaany undevloped white people. Here's a pic of your average white male. http://www.male-models-nude.com/Clay-Aiken/4.jpg


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> There's just so maaaaaaaaaany undevloped white people. Here's a pic of your average white male. http://www.male-models-nude.com/Clay-Aiken/4.jpg


----------



## MyK (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Many theories out there about breeding done with slaves to make them bigger and stronger.....dont know if its true but I know many Black as well as White people who believe that it is.



I heard about that too.

I also heard about some studies done that found an inverse relationship between physical size and intellegence. apparently they found a correlation between small penises and intellegence, with asians being the smartest and having the smallest penises, blacks having the largest penises and the least intelligence, and whites somewhere in the middle.

of course there was alot of grey area, but there was a general trend. this kind of research is hidden today because it is so un PC.


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I heard about that too.
> 
> I also heard about some studies done that found an inverse relationship between physical size and intellegence. apparently they found a correlation between small penises and intellegence, with asians being the smartest and having the *smallest penises*, blacks having the* largest penises* and the least intelligence, and whites somewhere in the middle.
> 
> of course there was alot of grey area, but there was a general trend. this kind of research is hidden today because it is so un PC.


     
I just got creeped out........


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I heard about that too.
> 
> I also heard about some studies done that found an inverse relationship between physical size and intellegence. apparently they found a correlation between small penises and intellegence, with asians being the smartest and having the smallest penises, blacks having the largest penises and the least intelligence, and whites somewhere in the middle.
> 
> of course there was alot of grey area, but there was a general trend. this kind of research is hidden today because it is so un PC.


You seem like a smart young fellow..........with an itty bitty dick!


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just got creeped out........


Basically he's saying the smarter you are the smaller your cock. Are you still


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Basically he's saying the smarter you are the smaller your cock. Are you still


I never knew he had so many penis theory's.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 27, 2005)

it's actually fairly simple.  black people, on the average, transport oxygen and glucose faster to their cells than white people.  genetically, they are predisposed to, on the average, being better athletes physically.  it's purely a genetic trait.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting question....In America it would clearly seem to be the case.


 Are you saying that blacks are different from whites?

 Rasict pig.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just got creeped out........


 I'm loathe to say this, but I agree with you.  I know they say that the penis is the man's second brain but...  

 Does this mean that from now on that a person's IQ will be measured in cm?  The poor, poor women...


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Are you saying that blacks are different from whites?
> 
> * Rasict* pig.


I'm saying that in America there is a disproportional amount of African Americans in pro sports.....I do not know the reason why??? it could be genetics or it could be because of dumb fucks like you who discriminate and oppress the Black people in the work place giving them less options in life.




By the way it is spelled "Racist" dummy   now go burn a cross you throw back hick.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm saying that in America there is a disproportional amount of African Americans in pro sports.....I do not know the reason why??? it could be genetics or it could be because of dumb fucks like you who discriminate and oppress the Black people in the work place giving them less options in life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You say that blacks are different physically and that it's OK to say that.

 I say that blacks are different mentally and that's _*not *_OK?


 As for the spelling, I was a bit rushed as I'm rebuilding a database on a Sybase SQL server.  And yes foremanrules, I would like fries with my order.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

interesting post, I have always wondered that. I remember a sports personality a few years ago made a comment about this and he got fired. 
I didn't anything wrong with what he said. His name was Jimmy the greek. 
let me search for his comments.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> let me search for his comments.


 ...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Maybe black people genes got "better" because of all the damn slave labor they had to do.  But it would probably take thousands of years for genes to change right?


I think there is some truth to that, say for instance your breeding dogs and your out to breed the strongest and fastest dog eventually that's what you will get....big strong pups.

when they brought slaves over from Africa they didn't want to settle for the weak ones, they wanted the strongest ones.

This makes me wonder if whites will become weak physically in the future, I sit here and most of these office workers look like fat pigs. 

oh, oh....I hope I didn't offend anyone with my views if so .....


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> *You say that blacks are different physically* and that it's OK to say that.
> 
> I say that blacks are different mentally and that's _*not *_OK?
> 
> ...


I will get you your fries as soon as I can  

You sound like Fox news more and more every day.........I never said blacks are " different Physically"....what I implied was that in America Black athletes seem to dominate sports. To compare that statement to your racist rants about how  Blacks hate themselves so why should whites give a shit about them is laughable. *And yes I do think Blacks are genetically different......they are darker skinned then white people * ....so now I guess I'm a racist like you


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> oh, oh....I hope I didn't offend anyone with my views if so .....


 I'm sure that you wont. At least not anymore that I have.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will get you your fries as soon as I can
> 
> You sound like Fox news more and more every day.........I never said blacks are " different Physically"....what I implied was that in America Black athletes seem to dominate sports.


 And all I've said in the past are things like: "Blacks make up 12.3% of the nation's population, but are responsible for killing 50% of all cops killed on duty each year."  Where's the difference?


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> And all I've said in the past are things like: "Blacks make up 12.3% of the nation's population, but are responsible for killing 50% of all cops killed on duty each year."  Where's the difference?


I have no problem with that quote....
But you have said much worse and you know it.....nice spin though  

I'm quite sure you are going to burn in hell with me when its all said and done


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> who discriminate and oppress the Black people in the work place giving them less options in life.


For you folks out there this does happen, it's sad because I have personnly witnessed these events at work. what bothers me is seeing this happen to good people.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no problem with that quote....
> But you have said much worse and you know it.....nice spin though
> 
> I'm quite sure you are going to burn in hell with me when its all said and done


 Yes, you do have a problem with that quote.  Whenever I've posted a fact about blacks that you didn't like, you screamed racism.

 You're like virtually every other black person: it's OK to say that blacks are different if it's positive, but it's racist if it portrays black negatively.  But you can say whatever you want about white, good or bad, and it's OK.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I heard about that too.
> 
> I also heard about some studies done that found an inverse relationship between physical size and intellegence. apparently they found a correlation between small penises and intellegence, with asians being the smartest and having the smallest penises, blacks having the largest penises and the least intelligence, and whites somewhere in the middle.
> 
> of course there was alot of grey area, but there was a general trend. this kind of research is hidden today because it is so un PC.



Does this mean if you are circumcised, you are less intelligent?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> Does this mean if you are circumcised, you are less intelligent?


  

 So does that mean that guys with penile implants have artificial intelligence?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

> "(The black athlete) is bred to be the better athlete because, this goes all the way to the Civil War when ... the slave owner would breed his big woman so that he would have a big black kid."



This is the best I could find.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Sep 27, 2005)

I would say genetically, Blacks are more leaner, than Whites, which is why
they devolop muscles faster. 

Ectomorph, Mesomorph, and, Endormorph plays a role here. Blacks generally 
fall into one catergory, whereas, Whites are a combination of two. 

Not all follow this rule, but, the general consensus does. 

My opinion is based on Black/White men, not women.


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> *Yes, you do have a problem with that quote*.  Whenever I've posted a fact about blacks that you didn't like, you screamed racism.
> 
> You're like virtually every other black person: it's OK to say that blacks are different if it's positive, but it's racist if it portrays black negatively.  But you can say whatever you want about white, good or bad, and it's OK.



Please stop lying to make your bigotry and racism look innocent....
I have not argued racial crime stats with you......on the contrary I have posted some and agreed with you on those points....

I do not mind or think it wrong to say races are different in some ways.....but when you say "Blacks hate themselves so why should we give a shit about them" I have a problem with that as do most people....

And finally when you have made It clear that you are a racist against Blacks and Arabs as you have , it taints all your other posts about these races.........to be cleaver about your racism does not make it an intellectual opinion or right....its just as ugly and dirty as those fucks in the KKK


----------



## CancerNV (Sep 27, 2005)

Ive thought about this too but then thought about Soccer.  The worlds biggest sport.  Why isnt Soccer ruled by black athletes like American Football and Basketball is?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

OK now woman have no penises, does that make us less intelligent?


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK now woman have no penises, does that make us less intelligent?


You have both so I'm not really sure how to answer that question


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 27, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ive thought about this too but then thought about Soccer.  The worlds biggest sport.  Why isnt Soccer ruled by black athletes like American Football and Basketball is?




Sort of the same reason that professional golf has tons more whites than blacks - it's just the demographics related to the people that play the game.  In a given day at the golf course, what percent of people do you see that are white, and what percent is black?  I RARELY ever see anybody other than white people on the course.

There is a much bigger tradition of soccer in [white] europe and other white communities than most other places, and more kids there start out playing soccer at an early age than most other places.  Therefore, the demographics would show why most soccer players are still white.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> And all I've said in the past are things like: "Blacks make up 12.3% of the nation's population, but are responsible for killing 50% of all cops killed on duty each year."  Where's the difference?


I remember you saying something about black not giving a shit about themselves so why should we (white people)? I also remember you saying that you dont care about blacks and Arabs, but is fine with everyone else. Not stop playing stupid you salty cracker wet dog smelling son of a racist bitch!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ive thought about this too but then thought about Soccer.  The worlds biggest sport.  Why isnt Soccer ruled by black athletes like American Football and Basketball is?


Soccer sucks, thats why.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please stop lying to make your bigotry and racism look innocent....
> I have not argued racial crime stats with you......on the contrary I have posted some and agreed with you on those points....
> 
> I do not mind or think it wrong to say races are different in some ways.....but when you say "Blacks hate themselves so why should we give a shit about them" I have a problem with that as do most people....
> ...


 If by "being clever" you mean generally stating facts, then yes, I suppose I am clever.  I've never been shy about stating whom I generally like and don't like.

 I never said blacks hate themselves, I said if they don't care enough about themselves why should anyone else.  Blacks live far below the national average is so many ways and have done so little to make more of themselves, why should I care?  And when a black person like Bill Cosby says that blacks should be more responsible for themselves and have stronger families, they get put down by so many other blacks.  Yes, it sounds like self improvement is the order of the day...

 So you agree with the statement that there has never been any major civilization is sub-Sahara Africa?

 And for the record, I've never been a cutting instrument.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

I do recall the best soccer player ever was Pele, who happens to be Black.


----------



## CancerNV (Sep 27, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> Sort of the same reason that professional golf has tons more whites than blacks - it's just the demographics related to the people that play the game. In a given day at the golf course, what percent of people do you see that are white, and what percent is black? I RARELY ever see anybody other than white people on the course.
> 
> There is a much bigger tradition of soccer in [white] europe and other white communities than most other places, and more kids there start out playing soccer at an early age than most other places. Therefore, the demographics would show why most soccer players are still white.


I kind of figured that but Soccer is UNARGUABLY the biggest sport on earth.  Soccer also unlike golf can appeal to the lower classes simply because all you need is a ball to play.

Also lets face it.  There are alot more black people playing Soccer that their are playing golf.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

It wasn't too long ago that Blacks were not allowed on the same grass  to play golf as whites.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ive thought about this too but then thought about Soccer.  The worlds biggest sport.  Why isnt Soccer ruled by black athletes like American Football and Basketball is?



Soccer is more dependent on skill and finesse than Football or Basketball.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 27, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> Soccer is more dependent on skill and finesse than Football or Basketball.




Ouch


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> Soccer is more dependent on skill and finesse than Football or Basketball.


I'm sorry but I can't agree with you on that.


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I can't agree with you on that.



Why, think about it... Football is very dependent on size; Basketball on height.  I am not saying that you don't need skill to play Football or Basketball; that is a big factor also.  Soccer on the other hand has man short and skin stars.  Look at Diego Mardona.


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 27, 2005)

How about a world class swimmer that is black.....is there such thing?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

I believe it's easier for a person of average to short size to excel in soccer than a real tall person. Same as basketball player has an advantage being taller.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 27, 2005)

A person can hold certain beliefs about the genetic or cultural disposition of members of various ethnicities without being racially discriminant. People can quote figures all day, such that blacks make up almost 50% of the nation's prisoners but closer to 12% of the US population. This doesn't allow one to make sweeping generalizations against all blacks. 

I am white and do not judge people of other ethnicities to be inferior because of their genetics. Some of my closest friends are black. Nevertheless, statistics are very useful, even when not politically correct. 

There is no question about many social problems being more pronounced in Black communities, in general. I would say this has more to do with culture than genetics. I think that the over-representation of blacks in certain sports is influenced by genetics and society.


----------



## JACKED (Sep 27, 2005)

THe original question is ridiculous!! A) Better is a relative Term; Better for who? Better For what? Better according to who or what? B) Yes there are some noted facts that black athletes inherently DO have "Different" genes for certain sports E.G. sprinting and explosive activities as SOME blacks or (men of African descent for the P.C.) have been known and documented to have more fast-twitch muscle fiber than their white counterparts. BUT that does not mean One is to have better genes than another. There are WHITE athletes who has dominated sports and are dominating sports today.

THIS IS WHY I HATE THE MEDIA> They are the ones who paint this picture that black athletes "SEEM" to be superior and it is not the case. THere has been just as many White TOP Bodybuilders as black Bodybuilders, in Football, Basketball, and Track. Yes, Blacks DO excel more so in some fashion in PATICULAR facets of a given sport but overall the picture is not what we'd like to think. 

**NOTE: During hurricane Katrina according to the media ONLY POOR BLACKS WERE DISADVANTAGED & DISPLACED  when the fact is the areas in Mississippi that were flooded were 90% white who were Poor also. THIS IS WHERE WE GET OUR INFO.


----------



## CancerNV (Sep 27, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> Soccer is more dependent on skill and finesse than Football or Basketball.


I disagree simple because of the fact that in Basketball you have to use your ENTIRE body to accell at the sport.  In soccer only your lower half is used.  

I think its safe to say that the premier athlete on this earth is the small forward in basketball.  Someone like Kobe Bryant who has speed, strength, a vertical leap, hand eye coordination, endurance, and intelligence.


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> THe original question is ridiculous!! A) Better is a relative Term; Better for who? Better For what? Better according to who or what? B) Yes there are some noted facts that black athletes inherently DO have "Different" genes for certain sports E.G. sprinting and explosive activities as SOME blacks or (men of African descent for the P.C.) have been known and documented to have more fast-twitch muscle fiber than their white counterparts. BUT that does not mean One is to have better genes than another. There are WHITE athletes who has dominated sports and are dominating sports today.
> 
> THIS IS WHY I HATE THE MEDIA> They are the ones who paint this picture that black athletes "SEEM" to be superior and it is not the case. THere has been just as many White TOP Bodybuilders as black Bodybuilders, in Football, Basketball, and Track. Yes, Blacks DO excel more so in some fashion in PATICULAR facets of a given sport but overall the picture is not what we'd like to think.
> 
> **NOTE: During hurricane Katrina according to the media ONLY POOR BLACKS WERE DISADVANTAGED & DISPLACED  when the fact is the areas in Mississippi that were flooded were 90% white who were Poor also. THIS IS WHERE WE GET OUR INFO.



I agree 100% thats why when I watch the NBA and 80% of the players are Black I know its just the media tricking me with special digital effects....and at the 100, 200 and 400 meter dash at the Olympics I know blacks dont always take places 1-5 every time...its just a special effect sent over the TV to confuse me.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree with the media screwing things up.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm quite sure you are going to burn in hell with me when its all said and done




Atheist believe in hell?


----------



## JACKED (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100% thats why when I watch the NBA and 80% of the players are Black I know its just the media tricking me with special digital effects....and at the 100, 200 and 400 meter dash at the Olympics I know blacks dont always take places 1-5 every time...its just a special effect sent over the TV to confuse me.


Now see, That was a VERY ignorant statement. You must've ONLY read PART OF WHAT I WROTE. 

I Did Say that blacks DO excel @ *CERTAIN ASPECTS OF SPORTS AND STATED AN EXAMPLE OF BLACKS BEING FOUNDED TO HAVE MORE FAST-TWITCH MUSCLE FIBERS*.... I won't write anymore about the subject since you FAILED TO READ. You *ONLY QUOATED WHAT I ALREADY SAID*, YES we all know that blacks excel in the 100, 200, and 400!! But what about the Mile, the Javelin, Pole vaulting, Archery, Golf, Tennis, UHHHH, shall I go on. You may not need the TV to confuse you sir you may alread be confused.

The subject is DO BLACKS HAVE BETTER GENETICS?


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Now see, That was a VERY ignorant statement. You must've ONLY read PART OF WHAT I WROTE. *How dare you!!!!*
> 
> I Did Say that blacks DO excel @ CERTAIN ASPECTS OF SPORTS AND STATED AN EXAMPLE OF BLACKS BEING FOUNDED TO HAVE MORE FAST-TWITCH MUSCLE FIBERS.... I won't write anymore about the subject since you FAILED TO READ. You ONLY QUOATED WHAT I ALREADY SAID, YES we all know that blacks excel in the 100, 200, and 400!! But what about the Mile.....*don't know this one but at long distance Blacks dominate also.....the Kenyans rule the marathon* the Javelin, Pole vaulting, Archery, Golf..*..not a sport but the best ever is a black guy....you might even know his name*, Tennis...*like Golf another rich white person sport.....ever hear of the Williams sisters???? they are the best in the world and black*, UHHHH, shall I go on.*No You have already made enpough of a fool out of yourself* You may not need the TV to confuse you sir you may alread be confused.
> 
> The subject is DO BLACKS HAVE BETTER GENETICS?


----------



## CancerNV (Sep 27, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Now see, That was a VERY ignorant statement. You must've ONLY read PART OF WHAT I WROTE.
> 
> I Did Say that blacks DO excel @ *CERTAIN ASPECTS OF SPORTS AND STATED AN EXAMPLE OF BLACKS BEING FOUNDED TO HAVE MORE FAST-TWITCH MUSCLE FIBERS*.... I won't write anymore about the subject since you FAILED TO READ. You *ONLY QUOATED WHAT I ALREADY SAID*, YES we all know that blacks excel in the 100, 200, and 400!! But what about the Mile, the Javelin, Pole vaulting, Archery, Golf, Tennis, UHHHH, shall I go on. You may not need the TV to confuse you sir you may alread be confused.
> 
> The subject is DO BLACKS HAVE BETTER GENETICS?


I think YOU need to think about the fact that black people on the average live in higher poverty areas than white people.

What black athlete from the inner city is going to practice pole vaulting?  Now what white snob who sucks at "normal" sports is going to practice pole vaulting?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 27, 2005)

this thread needs to be closed because it has NOTHING to do with training..  do a search on google for racist forums and join that... Im here to get training info not hear about what race is better in what sport.


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> this thread needs to be closed because it has NOTHING to do with training..  do a search on google for racist forums and join that...* Im here to get training info not hear about what race is better in what sport*.


Then stay off the thread fool


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Then stay off the thread fool



Dont make me piss on you tyrone biggims


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Dont make me piss on you tyrone biggims


----------



## JACKED (Sep 27, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I think YOU need to think about the fact that black people on the average live in higher poverty areas than white people.
> 
> What black athlete from the inner city is going to practice pole vaulting? Now what white snob who sucks at "normal" sports is going to practice pole vaulting?


Well, first of all I live in the inner city and grew up in the inner city. Which validates my example that Most of our information comes from the media. 

I ran track, we had pole vaulting, our school also had MOST of the sports I mentioned. Have you lived in the inner city for any given period of time? Yes their are a disproportionate amount of poor, undereducated black people in the inner city but in my city white people as well. Their schools were still good in pole vaulting?? I am sorry but your statement hasn't much validity. 
Also, On T.V. for the most part we ONLY see BASKETBALL, FOOTBALL, and Baseball. Do blacks dominate baseball? EVERY neighborhood has baseball. 

I'm only stating the facts and facts are we need to get out more. More is going on in the world than what we see on T.V.


----------



## MyK (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You seem like a smart young fellow..........with an itty bitty dick!



actually my cock is a good size, however some girls do find it uncomfortable to grind on me. I dunno, maybe they just have small vaginas. but why does it matter how big your dick is aslong as you get to use.


and I guarantee my cock has had more pussy now, than yours will for the rest of your life!


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

The way I look at it is since slavery whites only brought the strongest, biggest, healthiest blacks to america. With that said I guess after slavery since mostly all the blacks here were the strongest and bigest of there kind we see only the strongest and the bigest of there kind while the skinniest and weakest are left over in africa.
     ive also heard another theroy, that african americans are closer in the evolution
to the ape than the white man. I wonder where this leave us latin ppl


----------



## overthepond (Sep 27, 2005)

I have noticed that black people tend to be more muscular, lean, etc. I don't really know what that is from. 

I will admit that I, being blonde and pasty white, am completely jealous of black people because the definition looks so much better!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> ive also heard another theroy, that african americans are closer in the evolution
> to the ape than the white man. I wonder where this leave us latin ppl


Where  did you hear that?

Latins are a  recent mixture of races.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

an old teacher of mine. teacher of the year too. funny thing his black himself.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

overthepond said:
			
		

> I have noticed that black people tend to be more muscular, lean, etc. I don't really know what that is from.
> 
> I will admit that I, being blonde and pasty white, am completely jealous of black people because the definition looks so much better!


Get a tan.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> an old teacher of mine. teacher of the year too. funny thing his black himself.


I take it your Cuban? Alot of Cubans in Miami.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

yea im cuban. born in cali raised in Miami


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Cuba Libre chico!


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

lol


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Grew up with a lot of Cubans here in NYC.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> and I guarantee my cock has had more pussy now, than yours will for the rest of your life!


Your lips and tongue have had more too!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your lips and tongue have had more too!




You are not really too good at this game.  Assuming that was meant to be an insult


----------



## LAM (Sep 27, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> ive also heard another theroy, that african americans are closer in the evolution to the ape than the white man.



I hope this is not what they are teaching kids these days in school..


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> THe original question is ridiculous!! A) Better is a relative Term; Better for who? Better For what? Better according to who or what? B) Yes there are some noted facts that black athletes inherently DO have "Different" genes for certain sports E.G. sprinting and explosive activities as SOME blacks or (men of African descent for the P.C.) have been known and documented to have more fast-twitch muscle fiber than their white counterparts. BUT that does not mean One is to have better genes than another. There are WHITE athletes who has dominated sports and are dominating sports today.
> 
> THIS IS WHY I HATE THE MEDIA> They are the ones who paint this picture that black athletes "SEEM" to be superior and it is not the case. THere has been just as many White TOP Bodybuilders as black Bodybuilders, in Football, Basketball, and Track. Yes, Blacks DO excel more so in some fashion in PATICULAR facets of a given sport but overall the picture is not what we'd like to think.
> 
> **NOTE: During hurricane Katrina according to the media ONLY POOR BLACKS WERE DISADVANTAGED & DISPLACED  when the fact is the areas in Mississippi that were flooded were 90% white who were Poor also. THIS IS WHERE WE GET OUR INFO.


I would also like to add the fact that on average our dicks are bigger.   Just had to rub it in.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

I learned a while ago not to believe everything you hear from people till you do your own research.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You are not really too good at this game.  Assuming that was meant to be an insult


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I hope this is not what they are teaching kids these days in school..


 this was after class when i spoke with him.


anyways how come no one has said anything about my first comment?...

The way I look at it is since slavery whites only brought the strongest, biggest, healthiest blacks to america. With that said I guess after slavery since mostly all the blacks here were the strongest and bigest of there kind we see only the strongest and the bigest of there kind while the skinniest and weakest are left over in africa.


----------



## Psch91 (Sep 27, 2005)

This goes back to the thread about how people get big in prison compared to what they eat. Most black people will be in jail atleast once in their lifetime, so thats how they get so lean and muscular, duh.

Anyhow, look at Bruce Bruce, hes pretty lean and muscular huh, and whats that? Hes Black!








(I am just kidding with what I said, this thread is a joke. I have noticed a lot of people of color are leaner and more muscular than others, but thats just how they are I believe, just like a lot of white people are muscular, and some are fat)



			
				dAMvN said:
			
		

> The way I look at it is since slavery whites only brought the strongest, biggest, healthiest blacks to america. With that said I guess after slavery since mostly all the blacks here were the strongest and bigest of there kind we see only the strongest and the bigest of there kind while the skinniest and weakest are left over in africa.



I would take that as a viable solution to the question. Natural selection at work, except that the slave traders took the most potent workers, and conditioned them to work really hard. And over time, the strongest were surviving, and passing the genes down to their children.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I would also like to add the fact that on average our dicks are bigger.   Just had to rub it in.


I assume you did your own research.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Why is this thread a joke? I actually find it interesting just as long as no one makes it into a shitfest.


----------



## Psch91 (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why is this thread a joke? I actually find it interesting just as long as no one makes it into a shitfest.



Show me a study that says black people are "better" than white people according to their genetics and them being more muscular and stuff. Black people being a majority in sports doesnt mean they are better at them than white people. How many black people are in Hockey leagues? Golf? Bowling? Its all speculation, and people will raise the racist card.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I learned a while ago not to believe everything you hear from people till you do your own research.


I have. Here's an pic of your average white male
http://www.male-models-nude.com/Clay-Aiken/4.jpg
Here's yo average black male

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ar+shane+mosley&type=jpeg&no=3&tt=99&ei=UTF-8

Damn! Thats a long link!


----------



## MyK (Sep 27, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> Most black people will be in jail atleast once in their lifetime, so thats how they get so lean and muscular, duh.


----------



## MyK (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your lips and tongue have had more too!


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I assume you did your own research.


Yes I did..........






















































I took a glance a my dick.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> this was after class when i spoke with him.
> 
> 
> anyways how come no one has said anything about my first comment?...
> ...


 Most of the blacks that came from Africa were purchased from other blacks.  The tribes in Africa have been in brutal wars for all of known time.  Up until the Europeans, and then the Americans, needed slaves, they would just kill the enemy.  Then they learned that the white guys would trade guns for captured blacks.  I find it hard to believe that the strongest of each village would wind up captured.  I think the physical difference between whites and blacks is fundamentally genetic.  Someone in this forum stated that blacks have an average of 11 percent more testosterone that whites.  I didn't research that statement but it certainly is plausible.

 Plus, the images I've seen of blacks in Africa, those that aren't emaciated, tend to have more lean mass.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes I did..........
> 
> I took a glance a my dick.


   Put down the magnifying glass.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Show me a study that they are not. I am not here saying that they are the ultimate human machine what I am saying is that he brought up a question that I find interesting enough to discuss. 
Now I believe you won't find black hockey players for the simple reason that they are not interested and Golf .....well although he is a mixture of races Tiger plays OK golf for a black guy. Bowling ....that's a sport?


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> Most black people will be in jail atleast once in their lifetime, so thats how they get so lean and muscular, duh.


So I guess being in jail for three months gives us steroid like effects. You racist son of a son of cock bowing bitch!


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Put down the magnifying glass.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Someone in this forum stated that blacks have an average of 11 percent more testosterone that whites.



It was that bad gene having Muscle4Man.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes I did..........
> 
> I took a glance a my dick.


Gothand--->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<--Foreman.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Gothand--->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying foreman was fin to huff and puff on my.........


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## LAM (Sep 27, 2005)

Psch91 said:
			
		

> And over time, the strongest were surviving, and passing the genes down to their children.



that would take thousands of years not the 200+ that the world was envolved in salvery of Africans


----------



## sgtneo (Sep 27, 2005)

i havent botherd reading through whole post but on the subject, in general black people have lower bf, i also find that alot of africans know how to eat very well and maintain a very good diet, so they have this as an advantage where as in this country and america we are brought up wit temptation everywhere, fast food, sweets, suger and fat, i have alot of african friends at work and the food they eat makes your mouth water and its all good for you, lots of veg and meat, they even eat the marrow out of the bone. and it the fact that they are brought up on nothing but a good and healthy diet, they know no other way and prefer good food. 

man id loved to live other there for a few years 

Neo


----------



## largepkg (Sep 27, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i havent botherd reading through whole post but on the subject, in general black people have lower bf, i also find that alot of africans know how to eat very well and maintain a very good diet, so they have this as an advantage where as in this country and america we are brought up wit temptation everywhere, fast food, sweets, suger and fat, i have alot of african friends at work and the food they eat makes your mouth water and its all good for you, lots of veg and meat, they even eat the marrow out of the bone. and it the fact that they are brought up on nothing but a good and healthy diet, they know no other way and prefer good food.
> 
> man id loved to live other there for a few years
> 
> Neo



Have you seen the traditional African American cuisine? I can assure you it's FAR from healthy or a very good diet! Of course this depends on what country and region you're from. I speak from the inner cities of S Fla.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i havent botherd reading through whole post but on the subject, in general black people have lower bf, i also find that alot of africans know how to eat very well and maintain a very good diet, so they have this as an advantage where as in this country and america we are brought up wit temptation everywhere, fast food, sweets, suger and fat, i have alot of african friends at work and the food they eat makes your mouth water and its all good for you, lots of veg and meat, they even eat the marrow out of the bone. and it the fact that they are brought up on nothing but a good and healthy diet, they know no other way and prefer good food.
> 
> man id loved to live other there for a few years
> 
> Neo


Sir, we do NOT eat healthy trust me. That is usually the last things on our mind.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> So I guess being in jail for three months gives us steroid like effects. You racist son of a son of *cock bowing bitch*!


 I don't think I want to meet her.


----------



## sgtneo (Sep 27, 2005)

hmm must just be the people at my work then, some of them seem to eat very well


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Maybe black people genes got "better" because of all the damn slave labor they had to do.  But it would probably take thousands of years for genes to change right?




I hate when people say this.
WHY WOULD SLAVERY MAKE THEM BETTER????
All they did was endless exhausting work, they were severely malnourished...
and they were constantly diseased and dehydrated...
Oh yea, that would definently make them super strong being sick and malnourished all the time....

Anyway.
I don't mean to sound rascist, And I'm sure foreman will put this as his sig.
But I agree with the evolutionary idea.

Blacks do seem to be less evolved and maybe thats why they are superiorly athletic.  And they are the tallest race.
As animals have evolved they have gotten smaller,weaker, but more intelligent.  So whites are more evolved than blacks, and asians more than whites?

Lol.  It was just a thought.
However, everyones different.  Many blacks are smarter than many whites and vice-versa.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Many blacks are smarter than many whites and vice-versa.


And asians are smarter than both!  Watch out for China!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that would take thousands of years not the 200+ that the world was envolved in salvery of Africans


Hey Lam does this talk bother you at all or the our ignorance make you laugh.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> interesting post, I have always wondered that. I remember a sports personality a few years ago made a comment about this and he got fired.
> I didn't anything wrong with what he said. His name was Jimmy the greek.
> let me search for his comments.



"The black is the betta athlete..." something to that effect, I thought that was in the 70s though.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> hmm must just be the people at my work then, some of them seem to eat very well


Again I guess it's how you are brought up because my friends who live in Long Island eat very clean where as my friends from the city eat a lot of junk. I see kids eating potato chips and quarter sodas for breakfast, although I see of a lot of city kids do the same.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ive thought about this too but then thought about Soccer.  The worlds biggest sport.  Why isnt Soccer ruled by black athletes like American Football and Basketball is?



There are some very dark people in Brazil, so there are some in soccer for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

As far as being smart I do believe its all about how you were raised at the environment you grow up in.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> "The black is the betta athlete..." something to that effect, I thought that was in the 70s though.



It could have been the early 80's....not sure though.



> There are some very dark people in Brazil, so there are some in soccer for sure.



Pele was a black Brazilian.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

theres black cubans too.


----------



## LAM (Sep 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Lam does this talk bother you at all or the our ignorance make you laugh.



it completely diminishes my faith in our youth and our education system, unfortunately it's more sad then funny


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

This kind of stuff interests me, not just African history but human history in general. There is so much misinformation out there that it's just pathetic


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 27, 2005)

it could have something to do with the fact that black people were still essentially living in a 'survival of the fittest' type situation for 1000 years after white people were living in castles and herding cattle and sheep....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> it could have something to do with the fact that black people were still essentially living in a 'survival of the fittest' type situation for 1000 years after white people were living in castles and herding cattle and sheep....


There were very few living in castles back then, I believe in most villages the vast minority lived in huts.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2005)

I have no idea why it is that such a large percentage of professional athletes are black, yet only about 10% of the population of the USA is black.  Genetics certainly seem to play some sort of roll, although I don't know exactly what genes would predispose black people to achieving a greater level of athelticism.


----------



## WilliamB (Sep 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Maybe black people genes got "better" because of all the damn slave labor they had to do.  But it would probably take thousands of years for genes to change right?


Not when slave owners could pick and choose who were having babies.  Then it only takes 10 minutes + 9 months!


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 27, 2005)

C'mon people Evolution takes 10's of thousands and 100's of thousands of years.  Humans haven't evolved since civilization (as we know in mesopotamia).

 I think better "black genes" is just a misconception or stereotype.  Blacks seem more cut b/c they have darker skin (that's why you use tan in a can for competition).  There are just as many fat obese blacks as there are whites.
 I have read that darker skinned peoples hold less subcutaneous water, which makes you appear more ripped, but this is true for all darker skinned people, not just blacks


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

Black women have the best butts but Brazilian, Cuban and Latin women all come close,,,,I feel mixed is best, as far as sports I really don't give a shit.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have no idea why it is that such a large percentage of professional athletes are black, yet only about 10% of the population of the USA is black.


 ill tell you why. cuz most of the blacks are raised in poverty so its either Rap or Play Ball.

Looks like a lot of people here dont have black friends...

why are they generally better than use in sports? Obviously its genetics... I guess its just thats how they are. Theres some things there good at theres some things whites are good at its the way of life. I just wish we could all just learn to put our skin color aside and notice we are all one.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have no idea why it is that such a large percentage of professional athletes are black, yet only about 10% of the population of the USA is black.  Genetics certainly seem to play some sort of roll, although I don't know exactly what genes would predispose black people to achieving a greater level of athelticism.



Isnt there a tendon or muscle in the black persons calf that is longer, and they are able to run faster and jump higher?   

I would say on average black people are better athletes, and whites are better educated.  Ofcourse there are exceptions to the rule, there are great athletes out there of all races, and ignorant, and brilliant peoples too.


----------



## nmuriqi (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh nigga please!  What's the difference?  You have some great white athletes and some great black ones.  I've whooped many black guys asses on the basketball court, and i've had my ass handed to me on many occasions as well.  Doesn't make one race better than the other, it only makes one person better than the other.  But going back to the original question, yes i think they are genetically "gifted," however, i have seen many black dudes with huge upper bodies and chicken legs though...so i proudly show my wheels in shorts, and cover my pecs in a sweater


----------



## ekeke (Sep 28, 2005)

*blacks have great genetics*

First off let me educate you little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, midget, fat, skinny, jealous mother*fucking* *racist*bitches*.

It is a proven fact blacks have more fast-twitch fibers than any other race on earth. Most blacks have poor calf development(by bodybuilding standards). This poor development is called high calf, better known as jumping and running calves. White boys generally have low droopy calf development which contains mainly slow-twitch fibers. My high school coach (who was white) explained the physiological aspects of the high calf because I was concerned with increasing my calf size. I have talked to several bodybuilding trainers; most of whom complain about black bodybuilders who have those high fast-twitch SMALL calves because its hard to develop them into the stereotypical bodybuilding look. 

There is no such things as breeding equating a super athlete. Just because 2 big people have babies doesn't mean their son is going to be able to run a 4.4 (40 yard dash). Its all genetics. If I take 2 big pale-face *white people* and generate a kid, I would produce a big slow-twitch fiber pale-face kid. I played several years in the NFL. Several of my teammates were born in Africa. Their background *did not include slavery*, but my teammate was 6'4 280 lbs and ran a 4.5 forty. His parents weren't 6'5. His mother was 5'4 and his father was 6'1 and skinny. There are several basketball players in the NBA born and raised africa with very athletic muscular builds whose ancestors have never been enslaved. *Genetics is the key*. These facts kill any breeding theories; additionally validates that if you have any african genetics, your chances of having fast-twitch fibers increases greatly. Take a look at mixed pro athletes. Do you think they thank their black dad or white mother for their genetics? Lets face it blacks have better physical genetics because they just do, no other reason. The sky is blue. why? Because its blue. NO theory is needed to explain why. 

During the next olympics watch other african countries like nigeria and you see the identical muscular structure that the african-american athletes possess. The only difference is americans have better food, coaching, and facilities, etc.... 

History lesson
Spain started slavery. Spain sent 75% of all slaves that were stolen or sold from africa to south america. This explains why brazilian women have big butts. If you mix african with any pale-face or latin-burrito race you get something better. Take a look at sammy sosa. Does he look black? Well he is of african decent. More slaves were sent to south america than any place in the world, which explains why the majority of them look black-spanish.

Now for *mmuriqi*, look you midget-little-dick, pale-face bi*tch. Do you think its ok to use the word nigga. Go to the right place and you will have all of your teeth knocked or kicked out of your mouth for using that word. I know. You are one of those keyboard wanna-be-hip-hop-pale-face kids, but take my advice. If you use that term in my environment( around my peers), you will be sipping your food through a straw.

For the white racist making the monkey references; don't be mad that blacks have big di*cks, run faster, jump higher, performed the first open heart surgery, created the algorithm using calculus to create the Internet infrustructure; I can go on forever. Blacks are good at sports and academics even though blacks have to fight racism from every angle including social and economic inequalities. Always remember, whites had a 400 year headstart. Blacks have only been given the freedom and ability to read in the last 70 years. My grandfather was born 40 years after slavery and watched his brother be killed by whites because he tried to buy a book out of a white store. Whites are generally so arrogant that they generally don't see the desparity between the advantages given to someone for no other reason than that they are white. I played professional football several years, and live in a nice neighborhood. My white neighbors will not even speak to me because they are so jealous that a black man can afford living beside them. Now if I was coming to mow their lawns or handing them a happy meal, they would like me. 

As far as academics, I played college ball with the dumbest white boys on the planet. Some of them lost there athletic scholarship because they failed most classes. We had some black guys also fail and lose their scholarship. Education has nothing to do with genetics. Either your parents stress it or you go to the greatest prep schools. Blacks dominating football, sprints, basketball is genetics-driven.


----------



## MyK (Sep 28, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> First off let me educate you little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, midget, fat, skinny, jealous mother*fucking* *racist*bitches*.
> 
> It is a proven fact blacks have more fast-twitch fibers than any other race on earth. Most blacks have poor calf development(by bodybuilding standards). This poor development is called high calf, better known as jumping and running calves. White boys generally have low droopy calf development which contains mainly slow-twitch fibers. My high school coach (who was white) explained the physiological aspects of the high calf because I was concerned with increasing my calf size. I have talked to several bodybuilding trainers; most of whom complain about black bodybuilders who have those high fast-twitch SMALL calves because its hard to develop them into the stereotypical bodybuilding look.
> 
> ...




Sounds Like a racist to me!!! very biased, very very biased post!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


On average yes... Than me, NO! Thank God....... Believe it or not there are some white people just as gifted or maybe even moreso than any black person alive. Yes that's rare but there are exceptions. *It's person to person. Not race to race.* This arguement could be said for intelligence as well...

Btw I like black as much or more(when they're not well you know...) than white people. I've always gotten along with blacks better and fit in more so with them. I share a lot of the typical interest(except rap! been there too though) and outlooks. Again it's really just person to person...


----------



## Gadsta (Sep 28, 2005)

EKEKE, so calling a white person "pale face, flat ass" is not racist right. Get that chip off of your shoulder.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There were very few living in castles back then, I believe in most villages *the vast minority* lived in huts.



the vast minority?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> the vast minority?


OOPS, the majority. 
I think it was only mostly the Kings who lived in Castles.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 28, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> First off let me educate you little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, midget, fat, skinny, jealous mother*fucking* *racist*bitches*.
> 
> ...If you mix african with any pale-face or latin-burrito race you get something better....
> 
> ...don't be mad that blacks have big di*cks, run faster, jump higher..... Whites are generally so arrogant that they generally don't see the desparity between the advantages given to someone for no other reason than that they are white. I played professional football several years, and live in a nice neighborhood. My white neighbors will not even speak to me because they are so jealous that a black man can afford living beside them. Now if I was coming to mow their lawns or handing them a happy meal, they would like me.



banning material?????????  I think so.  


the irony of course is that the person bitching the most about racism said the most racist things.  Get a fucking clue, dipshit.  Don't come here and say 'latin-burrito' hispanics and 'pale face, little dick' whites and expect to get any fucking sympathy.  Racism works both ways.  Whats the difference?  No other race bitches about it as much as yours.  

and maybe your nieghbors don't talk to you because you are a piece of shit, but thats just my guess.  


Keep telling yourself that blacks being the worst in school has nothing to do with ability, but when you do good at something it is definitely because you are genetically superior.  You are a fucking joke.


----------



## nmuriqi (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoaaaa....relax EKEKE.  I said nothing of offense to anyone.  I always say nigga and will continue to say nigga, around my white and my black friends.  And i am pleasantly tall and tanned with a huge european dick for your information.  I have bagged many chocolate women as well.  And maybe i do have a flat ass, but i am doing my squats and SLDL's.  So NIGGA PLEASE!  You are by far the most racist person on this thread.  I specifically said it does not make one race better than the other, rather one person better than the other.  You are just a bafoon.  Sorry if i offended you anyway.  And i would love to see my teeth get knocked out


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

Nigga What? Nigga Who? Nigga You!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 28, 2005)

The sky is blue because of how light is reflected off of the atmosphere...


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The sky is blue because of how light is reflected off of the atmosphere...


*WHY IS THE SKY BLUE?*

The blue color of the sky is due to Rayleigh scattering. As light moves through the atmosphere, most of the longer wavelengths pass straight through. Little of the red, orange and yellow light is affected by the air.

However, much of the shorter wavelength light is absorbed by the gas molecules. The absorbed blue light is then radiated in different directions. It gets scattered all around the sky. Whichever direction you look, some of this scattered blue light reaches you. Since you see the blue light from everywhere overhead, the sky looks blue.

Blue sky from scattered light

As you look closer to the horizon, the sky appears much paler in color. To reach you, the scattered blue light must pass through more air. Some of it gets scattered away again in other directions. Less blue light reaches your eyes. The color of the sky near the horizon appears paler or white.


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *WHY IS THE SKY BLUE?*
> 
> The blue color of the sky is due to Rayleigh scattering. As light moves through the atmosphere, most of the longer wavelengths pass straight through. Little of the red, orange and yellow light is affected by the air.
> 
> ...


Why does it look purple sometimes at night?


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why does it look purple sometimes at night?


*Why skies are blue instead of purple*
By Michael Schirber

The sky is blue ??? physicists tell us ??? because blue light in the sun's rays bends more than red light.  But this extra bending, or scattering, applies just as much to violet light, so it is reasonable to ask why the sky isn't purple.

The answer, explained fully for the first time in a new scientific paper, is in the eye of the beholder.

"The traditional way that people teach this subject is that sunlight is scattered ??? more so for shorter wavelengths than for longer ones," says Glenn Smith, an engineering professor at Georgia Tech.  "The other half of the explanation is usually left out: how your eye perceives this spectrum."
Story continues below ↓ advertisement

While writing a physics textbook some years ago, Smith noticed that physiology usually gets short shrift, even though the spectrum of skylight ??? when analyzed ??? is about equal parts violet and blue.   

Smith has written an article for the July issue of the American Journal of Physics that puts the physics of light together with the physiology of human vision.

"This is nothing that people who work with eyes haven't known for a long time," Smith told LiveScience.  "I just had not seen it all in one place before."

The physics behind seeing blue skies
The physical explanation for the blueness of the sky is attributed to the work of Lord Rayle

igh in the 19th century.

As a common prism reveals, sunlight is made of all the colors of the rainbow.  When light from the sun enters Earth's atmosphere, it is scattered, or deflected, by molecules in the atmosphere ??? primarily nitrogen and oxygen. 

Shorter wavelengths (blue and violet) are scattered more than longer wavelengths (red and yellow).  So as we look in a direction of the sky away from the sun, we see those wavelengths that are bent the most.

The light of day is actually a complex spectrum of many different wavelengths, but it is dominated by light with wavelengths between 400 nanometers (violet) and 450 nanometers (blue). A nanometer is 1 billionth of a meter.

How the eye sees color
The human eye is sensitive to light between roughly 380 and 740 nanometers.  On a typical retina, there are 10 million rods for sensing low light levels and 5 million cones for detecting color.

Each cone contains pigments that restrict the range of wavelengths that the cone responds to.  There are three varieties of cones for long, medium and short wavelengths.

"You need all three of them to see color correctly," Smith explained.

The peak response for the long cones is at 570 nanometers (yellow), medium at 543 nanometers (green), and short at 442 nanometers (between violet and blue).  But the three cones are sensitive over broad, overlapping wavelength ranges, which means two different spectra can cause the same response in a set of various cones. 

A good example of this is yellow.  There is a certain narrow range of wavelengths that we might call "pure" yellow (or another for "pure" blue, and so on).  However, the same set of cones that reacts to a light of pure yellow also responds to the superposition of pure red and pure green light.

The sky's light plays tricks
Two spectra that have the same cone response are called metamers.  Smith stressed that this only concerns the neural signal coming out of the eye ??? long before any processing by the brain.

"In previous research, people excised cones from the eyes of dead people and measured the response to different spectra," he said.

  Click for related story

Blue skies on Earth, red skies on Mars

The same "trick" that makes red and green turn into yellow is happening in the sky.  But in this case, the sky's combination of violet and blue elicits the same cone response as pure blue plus white light, which is an equal mixture of all the colors.  

"Your eye can't tell the difference between that complex spectrum and one that is a mixture of pure blue and white," Smith said.

In other animals, the sky color is undoubtedly different.  Outside of humans and some other primates, most animals have only two types of cones instead of three (dichromatic vs. trichromatic). 

Honeybees and some birds see at ultraviolet wavelengths that are invisible to humans.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 28, 2005)

Why have physicists now moved to M theory rather than string theory all great/knowing foreman.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> banning material?????????  I think so.
> 
> 
> the irony of course is that the person bitching the most about racism said the most racist things.  Get a fucking clue, dipshit.  Don't come here and say 'latin-burrito' hispanics and 'pale face, little dick' whites and expect to get any fucking sympathy.  Racism works both ways.  Whats the difference?  No other race bitches about it as much as yours.
> ...




 Nice reply!
I have to agree, that this guy is a rascist piece of shit, and that his neighbors don't like him because he has too much "rascism up in his grill" Lol.

And as to the ass comment.  I don't like fat fat asses, so I would have to say latino asses are better than black.


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> :And as to the ass comment.  I don't like fat fat asses, so I would have to say latino asses are better than black.


What! I'm dissappointed with you CAT!


----------



## ironrictha2nd (Sep 28, 2005)

all i have to say is.....

all the white folks make sure you get a blood test when your girl/wives drop a baby.....
dont want your kid coming out with ape like genes (like mention).
I love to see a white person with a negro nose.

I mean the original question was legit, but all this blacks havent evolved, and stemed from apes stuff is enough.  where do you all (whites) think you came from.... evolved from snow flakes.....?
Im pretty sure 90% of you (whites) have a lil black genes in you.... cause your great great great great and so on grandfathers wasnt handling your business in the masters house, or your great great great and so on grandmothers pu$$y wasnt good enough.

and god hand....  we see where you're from, nice state....we see what genes you carry. 

ekeke.... glad to see some one stood up (all the other blacks act like they are scared to touch this thread, seem like they just read it).... for them they still most have that scared gene up in them (if im wrong prove me wrong).

no all the non racist.... go head and bash........ say nigga (over the net, wouldnt come to S.E. D.C with that) and tell us how many black, latin, and whatever friends u have........


----------



## goal_500_bench (Sep 28, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Are you saying that blacks are different from whites?
> 
> Rasict pig.


 It doesn't take a genious to see the difference between a black person and a white person.  How is that racist?


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow some of you people a so stupid...I'm am sitting alone and laughing out loud.  I haven't done that in months!

 Thanx for the ingorant humor.  The quote abour the gym coach....that takes the cake!  The gym coach has to be right?  Since he is sooooo exprienced in anthropology

 Foreman can you please explain to me about the Nitrogen concentration in our atmosphere that create blue color!  

 Man I love you guys


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 28, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> It doesn't take a genious to see the difference between a black person and a white person.  How is that racist?



your sarcasm meter must be broken


----------



## DOMS (Sep 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> your sarcasm meter must be broken


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

ironrictha2nd said:
			
		

> and god hand....  we see where you're from, nice state....we see what genes you carry.


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> your sarcasm meter must be broken


Fuckin funny as hell!


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

ironrictha2nd said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure 90% of you (whites) have a lil black genes in you.... cause your great great great great and so on grandfathers wasnt handling your business in the masters house, or your great great great and so on grandmothers pu$$y wasnt good enough.


THOMAS JEFFERSON!!!


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Wow some of you people a so stupid...I'm am sitting alone and laughing out loud.  I haven't done that in months!


Thats my job! To make you laugh your azz off!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Maybe this topic was a bad idea.
Instead of the group B getting mad at group W what group B should do is eduacate group W on your race.


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2005)

this thread is great


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Ebony and ivory live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard, oh lord, why don???t we? 
We all know that people are the same where ever we go
There is good and bad in ev???ryone,
We learn to live, we learn to give
Each other what we need to survive together alive.








Ebony and ivory live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard, oh lord why don???t we? 

Ebony, ivory living in perfect harmony
Ebony, ivory, ooh

We all know that people are the same where ever we go
There is good and bad in ev???ryone,
We learn to live, we learn to give
Each other what we need to survive together alive.

Ebony and ivory live together in perfect harmony
Side by side on my piano keyboard, oh lord why don???t we? 

Ebony, ivory living in perfect harmony (repeat and fade)


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Guys stop this, don't you see what your doing? 
Deep down inside we are all the same. 
Make love with one another as John H. would preach.
 We have our White bigots here (*****) and we have our Black bigots here (*****) the racial hate they bring here just makes this a ....never mind.

Just look at these two below, they may be of different color but deep down we are all the same people.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

They have my vote!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

I know what this is really about boys....


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2005)

You need help...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh c'mon Gothand...
Why would I want a big fat smelly ass when I could have a perfectly round, smooth and light latina ass.
Dude, fatter isn't better, its a combination of the size AND shape!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

this is what GH is into.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 28, 2005)

OHHHH


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey, don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## MyK (Sep 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> this is what GH is into.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

more like.....crushed


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

No no no no no! I dont like asses like that! I like asses like these three
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20048
http://www.misfamosas.com/galerias/files0707/images/Vida_Guerra6.jpg

http://www.listentomydemo.com/images/print4.jpg


----------



## god hand (Sep 28, 2005)

Mino, does this chick look familar?
http://m3wallpapers.0catch.com/SungHiLee06.jpg


----------



## Nachez (Sep 29, 2005)

being Latino we are a mixed race

in Mexico and The areas from California to Texas the Latinos here are a mix of Indian, Arab or white spaniard, and theres some african blood,
yes there were slaves in Mexico, except the slaves spread trhough out mexico and mixed in with the population, its probably why we have wavy and curly hair or that can come from the arab.


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 9, 2005)

> Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people?



All that running away from Lions.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Mino, does this chick look familar?
> http://m3wallpapers.0catch.com/SungHiLee06.jpg


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> All that running away from Lions.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> *Genetics is the key*. These facts kill any breeding theories;



Q. Where do genetics come from?
A. From the parentage.


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 9, 2005)

CFS

Don't worry. Just a bad joke. Lions have the Ravens in a minute, I doubt if Ray Lewis will be running away from any Lion.


----------



## Super Hulk (Oct 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.



most pro sports players are black


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> most pro sports players are black


Where the heck you hear that?


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

Do black people have better genes than white people?



*Yes*


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do black people have better genes than white people?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes*


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Q. Where do genetics come from?
> A. From the parentage.


 
Good call


----------



## ekeke (Oct 9, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

Here we go again.

The *jealous* little-dick, pale-face, flat butts are still envy of the black man. Accept it; the only thing good about being white is you don't have to deal with racism, nothing else. The way you talk, dance, or display body language is all derived from the black man. If it wasn't for hip-hop (black man's swagger-juice), you white and latin guys would still be walking around saying 'HI DUDE', sounding all corny and sh*it. 

BTW, for all you "I was 130lbs, but now I am 200lbs", just face it; you are typical white males, dont result to chemistry or making *jealous* remarks about *black* men.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> Here we go again.
> 
> The *jealous* little-dick, pale-face, flat butts are still envy of the black man. Accept it; the only thing good about being white is you don't have to deal with racism, nothing else. The way you talk, dance, or display body language is all derived from the black man. If it wasn't for hip-hop (black man's swagger-juice), you white and latin guys would still be walking around saying 'HI DUDE', sounding all corny and sh*it.
> 
> BTW, for all you "I was 130lbs, but now I am 200lbs", just face it; you are typical white males, dont result to chemistry or making *jealous* remarks about *black* men.


well said       
I'm glad Mexicans like you stand up for your selves


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for hip-hop (black man's swagger-juice), you white and latin guys would still be walking around saying 'HI DUDE', sounding all corny and sh*it.



I use "dude" frequently. You still use "corny," are you from the 50s?


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 10, 2005)

ekekekeke

Would gun crime rates be lower though?


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> Here we go again.
> 
> The *jealous* little-dick, pale-face, flat butts are still envy of the black man. Accept it; the only thing good about being white is you don't have to deal with racism, nothing else. The way you talk, dance, or display body language is all derived from the black man. If it wasn't for hip-hop (black man's swagger-juice), you white and latin guys would still be walking around saying 'HI DUDE', sounding all corny and sh*it.
> 
> BTW, for all you "I was 130lbs, but now I am 200lbs", just face it; you are typical white males, dont result to chemistry or making *jealous* remarks about *black* men.



your a fukkin retard! I speak english! what language do you speak??? or did the white man steal that off of the blacks too? infact can you name a black culture that has develpoed a litterate language??? that means a written language by the way!


if it was up to the blackman we would still be livin in tribes in a hunter gatherer society! I cant believe someone would credit hip-hop as the major factor in the advancement of our global world!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> Here we go again.
> 
> The *jealous* little-dick, pale-face, flat butts are still envy of the black man. Accept it; the only thing good about being white is you don't have to deal with racism, nothing else. The way you talk, dance, or display body language is all derived from the black man. If it wasn't for hip-hop (black man's swagger-juice), you white and latin guys would still be walking around saying 'HI DUDE', sounding all corny and sh*it.
> 
> BTW, for all you "I was 130lbs, but now I am 200lbs", just face it; you are typical white males, dont result to chemistry or making *jealous* remarks about *black* men.


 Jealous of what? Higher crime rates? Higher infant mortality? A higher rate of broken homes? A higher rate of drug addiction? A higher rate of alcoholism? A higher rate of unemployment? A lower rate of literacy and general education? A culture that has never produced a major civilization? A sub-continent of people that has the highest rate of murder, the highest rate of HIV infection, the highest birth rate, and the worst famine on the planet?

  Oh yeah, I'm jealous alright...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2005)

Owned!


*White Man* : 1
*Black Man*: 0


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Jealous of what? *Higher crime rates*? Higher infant mortality? *A higher rate of broken homes*? A higher rate of *drug addiction?* A higher rate of *alcoholism*? A higher rate of unemployment? A lower rate of literacy and general education? *A culture that has never produced a major civilization? *A sub-continent of people that has the highest rate of murder, the highest rate of HIV infection, the highest birth rate, and the worst famine on the planet?
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm jealous alright...


         
this is the best post yet


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> this is the best post yet


I was waiting for you to answer.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> this is the best post yet


 So you disagree with the items that you put in bold? Debatable.  

 What about the rest?


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> So you disagree with the items that you put in bold? Debatable.
> 
> What about the rest?


I dont really disagree with any of it....

*"A culture that has never produced a major civilization?"* ....this is the only thing that would take some research......the climate, the constant interference by England and many other countries may have caused this situation....at least in the last 500 years or so..
Comparing it pre "white man" invasion to other areas with its extreme climate and terrain???........dont know much about that though...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Interesting.



Indeed.


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

OK, this thread is for the *little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, skinny-fat, pecker-nose, jealous motherfu*ckers who think its okay to joke about slavery. *This list includes all the little-dick fags, *myCATpowerlifts, min0 lee, cfs3, myk, and foreman. *

*Fact:* 

Sorry I don't have time to answer all of your fallacies. BTW, I am sure I am communicating with highschool dropouts, trailor-park trash, or bitch-ass little-dick-pale-faces, who would not say a word to me if they met me on the street - keep hiding behind your keyboards; its safer...

All of the aforementioned rhetoric is propaganda used by white society to influence public opinion and raise their own self-esteem. It has been proven that *Africa is origin of civilization.* Additionally, all math and science originated in Africa. Whites are just like MICROSOFT. They find an idea or technology owned by other people; then, put a white name on the book. Years later, academia states math originated in Russia. What they don???t state is that the person writing the math book, studied math in Africa. The british journal of medicine states, ???the first person discovered with HIV was a British fisherman.??? Therefore, concluding that whites infected the world with HIV, thanks. The broken homes you refer to have to do with social and economic inequalities that are the result of RACISM. Thanks for acknowledging that whites use racism as a tool to keep blacks poor and in social calamity. Blacks don???t have a higher murder rate than whites. Do some research. Once again propaganda fed to you by the media and your arrogant thoughts perpetuate these fallacies. Now go take your *creatine, prohormones, steroids, and other crap*, but you will never look like me, play in NFL, obtain a Ph. D., have white women beg you for your big black penis. ???JEALOUSY will get you no where???


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> OK, this thread is for the *little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, skinny-fat, pecker-nose, jealous motherfu*ckers who think its okay to joke about slavery.  *This list includes all the little-dick fags, *myCATpowerlifts, min0 lee, cfs3, myk, and foreman.   *
> 
> *Fact:*
> 
> Sorry I don't have time to answer all of your fallacies.  BTW, I am sure I am communicating with highschool dropouts, trailor-park trash, or bitch-ass little-dick-pale-faces, who would not say a word to me if they met me on the street - keep hiding behind your keyboards; its safer...


How did you know I was a little dick fag????


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> OK, this thread is for the *little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, skinny-fat, pecker-nose, jealous motherfu*ckers who think its okay to joke about slavery. *This list includes all the little-dick fags, *myCATpowerlifts, min0 lee, cfs3, myk, and foreman. *
> 
> *Fact:*
> 
> ...


 You seem very confident. Unfortunately for you, confidence only goes so far with so many people. Show some proof and then maybe others will take you seriously, despite your juvenile post that does nothing but try to degrade others as a means of lifting your own hopes.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey, hey now...hold on there buddy. You don't even know what race I am so relax.
I never said anything bad (at least I hope I didn't)

It's sad because you are now at a bigots level. I hate bigots and your no better.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How did you know I was a little dick fag????


The bastard never saw my huge dick..............


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> The *jealous* little-dick, pale-face, flat butts are still envy of the black man. Accept it; the only thing good about being white is you don't have to deal with racism, nothing else.


You write some racist shit and then write we don't have to deal with racism? I am so fucking tired of listening to people complain about racism that doesn't happen. No one oppresses you.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You write some racist shit and then write we don't have to deal with racism? I am so fucking tired of listening to people complain about racism that doesn't happen. No one oppresses you.


 Yes, that was hundreds of years ago. Sure, sometimes it happens by small-minded people who are just ignorant and incredibly stupid. The thing is, it happens both ways. In fact, reverse racism is probably worse than racism.


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The bastard never saw my huge dick..............


I wouldnt call 10 5/8 inches huge


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

Emmanuel


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The bastard never saw my huge dick..............


  For the love of God, please tell me that you didn't end your post before you could finish with the word "collection".


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> *Africa is origin of civilization.*


 Just like my weight bench originated from the sports store. It has helped me to increase my lean body mass and improve my general health, but it wasn't doing _jack shit_ back at the store.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> For the love of god, please tell me that you didn't end your post before you could finish with the word "collection".





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Psssst.....check below....that was your penis I kept as a souvenier.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>


 And I never even got my bathtub full of ice...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

- Africa is origin of civilization. 
You can also be proud that war, murder, rape, famine and pedophilia started there too, just to name a few.

   Additionally, all math and science originated in Africa.
 - Maybe addition and subtraction, but the majority of early advancements in math were done by Arabs.  Hell, they're the ones who had to discover the zero. 

   Whites are just like MICROSOFT. They find an idea or technology owned by other people; then, put a white name on the book. 
   - Yeah, blacks discovered fire and invented the wheel and pretty much left the rest to the other races.  

   The british journal of medicine states, ???the first person discovered with HIV was a British fisherman.??? 
   - Really?  That fisherman must have been fishing for chimps.

   The broken homes you refer to have to do with social and economic inequalities that are the result of RACISM. 
   - Let me guess, the sames lackluster statistics in Africa are the result of the white majority living in Africa...

   Blacks don???t have a higher murder rate than whites. 
   - Look up the term "per capita".


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yeah, blacks discovered fire and invented the wheel and pretty much left the rest to the other races.


 *Dr. George Washington Carver. The over 300 uses of the peanut CHANGED LIFE AS WE KNOW IT. How would you like to be eating jelly sandwhiches?
*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*why hate blacks because of their genetics*

ihateschoolmt and cfs3 - It is evident from your photo galleries why you are jealous of the physical genetic dominance of the black man. YOU two *little-dick-pale-face-flat-ass-skinny*, weak ass motherfuck*ers are hiding behind your pcs. 


- war, murder, rape, famine and pedophilia existed every where including europe, Asia, etc...


In case your dumb ass didn't know it. Arabs are from africa. You probably don't even know where the African continent is.



_YOu wrote:, the sames lackluster statistics in Africa are the result of the white majority living in Africa_.. - NO. BUT the same white-pale-face-flat-ass-little-dicks went to africa and stole all of its resources, including *people(slaves), diamonds, gold, oil, etc...,* and left the continent after employing APARTHEID, and stealing 200 million people. Asking whites to understand black racism problems is like asking a dog to comprehend spanish. It will never happen. *But what will happen is I will always kick the teethe out of the mouth of any pale-face who disrespects my people.*


After reading these post by you two, it is evident that the murder rate isn't as high as it should be. Use your junior high brains to figure out what is meant by the aforementioned statement.


The facts remain.

80% of all NBA, NFL, Track and Field athletes are black. Why because blacks have the best genetics. Now go take some more creatine or steroids to try and look like me little-dick-pale-face-flat-ass-long-nose fags.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

> YOU two *little-dick-pale-face-flat-ass-skinny*, weak ass motherfuck*ers are hiding behind your pcs.


 I never said anything racist. What the fuck is your problem? Cf3 doesn't even have a picture of himself by the way. I am not hiding from shit.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2005)

> 80% of all NBA, NFL, Track and Field athletes are black.



99.9% of all NHL players are white so go fuck yourself.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 99.9% of all NHL players are white so go fuck yourself.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I never said anything racist. What the fuck is your problem? Cf3 doesn't even have a picture of himself by the way. I am not hiding from shit.


He's an idiot, what he can do is educate people instead he comes off more ignorant. If thats CfS3 in his avatar he's sexy


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

This thread is slowly making me want to become a bigger racist than cfs3


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is slowly making me want to become a bigger racist than cfs3


 Eh, go for it. But just for this thread.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2005)

I understand the plight of the black man.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is slowly making me want to become a bigger racist than cfs3


I agree, he's a dumb ass. You of all people never said anything bad.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> In case your dumb ass didn't know it. Arabs are from africa. You probably don't even know where the African continent is.


  And, evidentilty, you're not aware that Arabs aren't Negroids.



			
				ekeke said:
			
		

> NO. BUT the same white-pale-face-flat-ass-little-dicks went to africa and stole all of its resources, including *people(slaves), diamonds, gold, oil, etc...,* and left the continent after employing APARTHEID, and stealing 200 million people.


 Actually, the Europeans and then the Americans purchased the slaves from other blacks. Oh, and how are those mighty African nations doing since the Europeans ceded control?



			
				ekeke said:
			
		

> Asking whites to understand black racism problems is like asking a dog to comprehend spanish. It will never happen.


  Oh, I understand it: it's the number one excuse for black Americans to do nothing with their lives.  Bravo.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

Eke you better hope some whites understand racism...otherwise no one will side w/ blacks.

 I am pretty sure there was some white support for blacks in past...like the Supreme Court


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

I just want to say this..........no fucking race has better jeans.


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't have time to answer all of your fallacies. BTW, I am sure I am communicating with highschool dropouts, trailor-park trash, or bitch-ass little-dick-pale-faces, who would not say a word to me if they met me on the street - keep hiding behind your keyboards; its safer



I have two Bachelor degrees with honors and will be done my masters in dec with a GPA of 3.8! haven't decided on my doctrate yet! whats your education?


Im in detroit all the time, son!

I'm serious, name a black culture that has its own literate language? Don't tell me that us whites "steal" the black mans language when your all speaking english! so, name a black culture that has its own literate language..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is slowly making me want to become a bigger racist than cfs3


 Come back to Michigan -


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

> I'm serious, name a black culture that has its own literate language? Don't tell me that us whites "steal" the black mans language when your all speaking english! so, name a black culture that has its own literate language..


 
I presume that I am speaking to a little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, midget, skinny-fat, who is an uneducated bafoon, teenager, drunk adult.


You are an fucking idiot.   You don't even know that whites forced africans to speak english, through brutality and slavery.  *But guess what, if there had been more africans like me during the slavery era, africans would rule the world right now because I would have cut out the hearts; then, cut off the head of any man that tries to degrade me, rape my woman, or make me speak english instead of my own language.*  Let's take a look of every where whites have gone and invaded.  Hawii had their own language.  Whites went there, now they speak only english.   Most native americans speak english.  Why?

There are many written languages in Africa.  I have been to many african countries that have their own university systems (*post-white envasion*), which are _*world renown*_.  Do some research other than white-pale-face, flat-ass, little-dick resources.  *Now go take some more creatine, prohormones, or steroids. *  They won't make you as smart as me, nor will they help you look like me.   Go fuck a pig with your little-dick, pencil-neck...  Oh, in case you didn't know most arabic languages aren't written languages, which is the reason the US. has a huge communication problem in the Iraq war.

As for the NHL remark, George-Washington university did a study that confirmed that the most racist people are NHL fans because they don't want to watch the black dominated sports.  These fans would rather watch people that look like them, the little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, midget, skinny-fat people.


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> I presume that I am speaking to a little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, midget, skinny-fat, who is an uneducated bafoon, teenager, drunk adult.
> 
> 
> You are an fucking idiot.   You don't even know that whites forced africans to speak english, through brutality and slavery.  *But guess what, if there had been more africans like me during the slavery era, africans would rule the world right now because I would have cut out the hearts; then, cut off the head of any man that tries to degrade me, rape my woman, or make me speak english instead of my own language.*  Let's take a look of every where whites have gone and invaded.  Hawii had their own language.  Whites went there, now they speak only english.   Most native americans speak english.  Why?
> ...



*
Not 1 post about working out..............my bet is* *you are some 45 year old
small dick black man angery that you suck at sports and have a dick so small that even asian woman would laugh at it.*


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *
> Not 1 post about working out..............my bet is* *you are some 45 year old
> small dick black man angery that you suck at sports and have a dick so small that even asian woman would laugh at it.*




 I can name a black culture that has its own literate language....Zulu, Swahili, Hutu, Tutsi......


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> As for the NHL remark, George-Washington university did a study that confirmed that the most racist people are NHL fans because they don't want to watch the black dominated sports. These fans would rather watch people that look like them, the little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, midget, skinny-fat people.


 I guess all of CANADA is racist then EKEKE 

 And there are very few "world recognized" african universities. ...in fact I'm going w/ none.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

Not true.  I don't know how accredited they are though.


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

_foreman_*, you wish I would display my penis size so you could jack off to the screen.  But, I dont fly that way sister.* *It is obvious you come to these boards to virtually malest the teenagers when possible*. I have great genetics. I do people a favor unlike most genetically gifted people who lie. People don't won't to hear that I can eat fried foods and workout irregularly, and still look good and bench 500. And no I don't compete. This is a misconception that whites have about records. The strongest people don't compete. When I was in high school I was a football/basketball/track athlete. I benched 400lbs my senior year. I did not enter weightlifting contest. Why? I loved football/basketball/track. I saw you guys post those records. They are bullshi*t because the strongest people, especially blacks don't participate in those for many reasons. One reason being, I have never loved lifting weights. I did it in college and the NFL to increase strength and performance.

I don't have to post workout threads. Most of what is posted is the same old bullshi*t. For example:

*"I am skinny how can I gain weight"*
*"I'm a fag. Can I virtually malest these little boys"*
*"I am a fat little-dick white-pale-face, how do I lose me bad genetics"*
*my favorite:*
*"I am taking prohormones. Are they really steroids?"*
*"I am taking test. how do I take it while malesting little boys virtually?"*
*"How do I get a six pack"*
*"how do I bench more than 200lbs because I am a weak white-pale face"*


I came to this site years ago when they had reputable people giving workout advice, but this site has become a dump *for racist, fag, teenage-trolls, trash*. For these reasons, I don't post anything. *But, I will never stand by and let little-dick-pale-face fags degrade my people.*


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> foreman, you wish. *It is obvious you come to these boards to virtually malest the teenagers when possible*. I have great genetics. I do people a favor unlike most genetically gifted people who lie. People don't won't to hear that I can eat fried foods and workout irregularly, and still look good and bench 500. And no I don't compete. This is a misconception that whites have about records. The strongest people don't compete. When I was in high school I was a football/basketball/track athlete. I benched 400lbs my senior year. I did not enter weightlifting contest. Why? I loved football/basketball/track. I saw you guys post those records. They are bullshi*t because the strongest people, especially blacks don't participate in those for many reasons. One reason being, I have never loved lifting weights. I did it in college and the NFL to increase strength and performance.
> 
> I don't have to post workout threads. Most of what is posted is the same old
> 
> ...




You have shit genetics.....thats why you post in bold  
and this white boy has a dick twice as big as yours....but thats not saying much.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have shit genetics.....thats why you post in bold
> and this white boy has a dick twice as big as yours....but thats not saying much.


 good form!


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I can name a black culture that has its own literate language....Zulu, Swahili, Hutu, Tutsi......



no, they only have verbal/body language communication methods! none of them had their own literate methods!


----------



## nmuriqi (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh ekeke...you forgot to mention me in your list of little dick idiots.  So...this whole thing about steroids being used in the NFL is all bullshit, because they have great genetics right?  And i love the way you physically threaten people while "hiding behind your keyboard."  So because 80% of all athletes are black, that automatically makes you able to "kick my teeth out?"  Well said my friend, well said.  I'd like to introduce to you my 2nd degree black belt self.  So please, spare the threats because theres a 100% chance that i would kick the living shit out of you before you knew what hit you.


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> foreman, you wish. *It is obvious you come to these boards to virtually malest the teenagers when possible*. I have great genetics. I do people a favor unlike most genetically gifted people who lie. People don't won't to hear that I can eat fried foods and workout irregularly, and still look good and bench 500. And no I don't compete. This is a misconception that whites have about records. The strongest people don't compete. When I was in high school I was a football/basketball/track athlete. I benched 400lbs my senior year. I did not enter weightlifting contest. Why? I loved football/basketball/track. I saw you guys post those records. They are bullshi*t because the strongest people, especially blacks don't participate in those for many reasons. One reason being, I have never loved lifting weights. I did it in college and the NFL to increase strength and performance.
> 
> I don't have to post workout threads. Most of what is posted is the same old bullshi*t. For example:
> 
> ...


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

nmuriqi,  You are the reason white-pale-face little-dicks are always getting their ass beat when they go to my hood.  *You think because you try to act black, try to talk black, try to walk like you're black that makes you cool.* *You are a white wanna be*.  You will never be black.  Face it.  You will always be a white pencil neck bit*ch.   As far as black belts, they won't help you in the black world.   You see I grew up fight with baseball bats knives, etc...   YOu white kids have to go take classes on how to fight.  Fighting is a survival kit in the hood, puss*y.   Steroids are mostly prevelant with white players, idiot.  Look at the statistics.  The main reason the NFL is majority black is the league ridded itself of the Howie Longs and Mark Gasteano's who were steroid freaks.   It is easy to find a brother 6'4 280 lbs running a 4.5.   White-pale-faces with these statistics are hard to find.   Now go take some creatine and listen to rap; then, tell your friends how black you want to be. vbmenu_register("postmenu_1135984", true);


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

do us a favor "brother eke" get yourself an edumacation and go somewhere where you are liked b/c it's certainly not here


----------



## nmuriqi (Oct 10, 2005)

And it's *molest...*not *malest* you retard.  You went to college? Which one?  And i'd love to see some pics of you by the way, just to prove to me that you look better than i do.  Oh, did i mention i met this insanely hot black girl this past weekend.  It's true, her parents are divorced, and her father apparently raped her when she was younger.  I nailed her ass insanely well while she was calling me daddy.  I think i'm in love!!!!  Dunno why, but black females are constantly after me, i guess it's because i "spit game" so god damn well.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> It is easy to find a brother 6'4 280 lbs running a 4.5. White-pale-faces with these statistics are hard to find.


 Thats right boy...run that ball down that field...and the fat white owner will write you a check.

 I usually do not talk like this, but I'll jump on this since your looking for it


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

YOu say I am not like here.  YOu want me to go away so you all can come here and make jokes about blacks being slaves, etc...   I will not stand for that bullshi*t.   *If you don't want me stating facts, stop disrespecting me people, white-pale-face, little-dick, flat-ass, motherfu*cking pussy*.*


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> And it's *molest...*not *malest* you retard.  You went to college? Which one?  And i'd love to see some .


 I guess Howard university isn't quite up to it standards lately...it must be eke's edumacation


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

actually you will stand there and take as long as you read comments from this whole forum..

 if you write anywhere on these thread expect to be flamed by all of us...

 I hope you email isn't posted in your profile


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> And it's *molest...*not *malest* you retard.  You went to college? Which one?  And i'd love to see some pics of you by the way, just to prove to me that you look better than i do.  Oh, did i mention i met this insanely hot black girl this past weekend.  It's true, her parents are divorced, and her father apparently raped her when she was younger.  I nailed her ass insanely well while she was calling me daddy.  I think i'm in love!!!!  Dunno why, but black females are constantly after me, i guess it's because i "spit game" so god damn well.




man, black chicks are always all over me! theyre so horny for hot white guys, its like were a trophy fuck for them or somethin!!! haha!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

This thread will be locked by tommorrow


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

nmuriqi vbmenu_register("postmenu_1136000", true);  and ivan
The black chicks only mess with white-pale-face little-dicks for monetary purposes or, they have a slave master issues. As I am sure you think you are a slave master digging on black chicks. But believe it or not they go back to the hood and spread the gospel of how small white guys dicks are.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> The black chicks only mess with white-pale-face little-dicks for monetary purposes or, they have a slave master issues. As I am sure you think you are a slave master digging on black chicks. But believe it or not they go back to the hood and spread the gospel of how small white guys dicks are.


 yes..masta


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

hey, check it out!!!! ekeke is getting some ass!!!!


----------



## nmuriqi (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> nmuriqi vbmenu_register("postmenu_1136000", true);  and ivan
> The black chicks only mess with white-pale-face little-dicks for monetary purposes or, they have a slave master issues. As I am sure you think you are a slave master digging on black chicks. But believe it or not they go back to the hood and spread the gospel of how small white guys dicks are.



Keep telling yourself that dick, but the satisfaction of cumming on this girls face was indescribable.  And you want to go on about surviving in your "hood?"  I laugh at you my friend.  You are probably a college dropout kid from the suburbs that wishes he was from the "hood."  I think you've watched too many movies my friend, it's time to grow up.


----------



## ekeke (Oct 10, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

Myk,
*YOu prove my theory that most white-pale-face fags-gays are racist...*


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> hey, check it out!!!! *ekeke *is getting some ass!!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> man, black chicks are always all over me! theyre so horny for hot white cock, its like were a trophy fuck for them or somethin!!! haha!


Yep all the hot black chicks date white guys....


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> Myk,
> *YOu prove my theory that most white-pale-face fags-gays are racist...*



How does that pic make me a racist????

here let me help you out with your other "theory"!!!Black people have better genes than white people!!






"I'm so fuckin superior, I put CD's in my face to make black men attracted to me!!!!"


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yep all the hot black chicks date white guys....



there realy nice, but Im to busy with white girls!


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> there realy nice, but Im to busy with white girls!


good.......more for me


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 11, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ive thought about this too but then thought about Soccer.  The worlds biggest sport.  Why isnt Soccer ruled by black athletes like American Football and Basketball is?



the best 'soccer' team (football to us non americans!) is brazil. the best players in the world are a mixture of black people and white people but the black people who play lower league football in the uk are definitely there for their speed and strength. thats not to say they are not skillfull, but those with the physical and skilllfull aspects to their game are usually in the top league. where as the white people in lower league are better 'players of the game' but for the most part dont match the black players raw power. thats why a lot of forwards are black while the creative midfielders are white (in lower league football) im just trying to point out that as a spectaor its usually the teams black people who are the quickest and strongest! 

although maybe more white people play it in europe there are usually a few black people in every team and they have benefited most teams. its just racist italy - (lazio especially) were they seem to be very 'pro white'


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *
> Not 1 post about working out..............my bet is* *you are some 45 year old
> small dick black man angery that you suck at sports and have a dick so small that even asian woman would laugh at it.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

It's really sad Ekeke, I understand where your coming from but this is no way to act. Instead of me being sympathec I just dislike you.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> How does that pic make me a racist????
> 
> here let me help you out with your other "theory"!!!Black people have better genes than white people!!
> 
> ...




LOL!!!!
Ekeke, I want to sex you up real good, please send pic to me!!! ME SO HORNY FOR BIG DICK BLACK MAN!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> nmuriqi, You are the reason white-pale-face little-dicks are always getting their ass beat when they go to my hood. *You think because you try to act black, try to talk black, try to walk like you're black that makes you cool.* *You are a white wanna be*.  You will never be black.


 Very few white people try to act black. Why would I want to fail high school and go to jail at 18 for killing somebody? That is what hip hop has made cool. I literally have 0 black kids in my honors classes in a school that is 40% black.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 11, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> Asking whites to understand black racism problems is like asking a dog to comprehend spanish. It will never happen.


 I don't know if anyone else caught this, but it actually made me laugh out loud. Are you somehow suggesting that dogs can understand commands only in certain languages? Wow...

 Oh, and you're an idiot.

 Way too many people are way too eager to fight a war that doesn't even exist.

 Maybe if you actually posted respectfully to the other members, and with any kind of proof, you would be taken seriously. You don't even know what race most of us are, so stop jumping to conclusions and freaking out about stupid things. Also, it would be a good idea to clean up your language: You're certainly not persuading anyone here to think anything other than the negative stereotype most people associate with African Americans.

 Think, moron.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

I think its very clear that the best athletes in the world are of mixed races.....esp Black and white!!!!! So really the mixed athletes are the best!


----------



## ironrictha2nd (Oct 11, 2005)

damn this threads still going on.....lol

this shit is sad


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Jealous of what? Higher crime rates? Higher infant mortality? A higher rate of broken homes? A higher rate of drug addiction? A higher rate of alcoholism? A higher rate of unemployment? A lower rate of literacy and general education? A culture that has never produced a major civilization? A sub-continent of people that has the highest rate of murder, the highest rate of HIV infection, the highest birth rate, and the worst famine on the planet?
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm jealous alright...


But isnt this what you want?


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

ekeke said:
			
		

> ihateschoolmt and cfs3 - It is evident from your photo galleries why you are jealous of the physical genetic dominance of the black man. YOU two *little-dick-pale-face-flat-ass-skinny*, weak ass motherfuck*ers are hiding behind your pcs.
> What tha fuck?
> 
> - war, murder, rape, famine and pedophilia existed every where including europe, Asia, etc...
> ...


Yeah white people talk about how much we kill each other, shit look at world war 2.


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 99.9% of all NHL players are white so go fuck yourself.


Damn thats the best come back of the year!


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> man, black chicks are always all over me! theyre so horny for hot white guys, its like were a trophy fuck for them or somethin!!! haha!


NIGGER LOVER!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> But isnt this what you want?


 What I want is are proportional crime rates and standard of living.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

And peace to all mankind.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 11, 2005)

black dude's calf insertion's are way too high to look good, in general. Ive also seen a lot of white guys with really lacking backs, whereas, seen some black guys, or cubans (Sergioooooo) with really FAT backs


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> What I want is are proportional crime rates and standard of living.


NO! What u want is for all of us black people to burn!


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> black dude's calf insertion's are way too high to look good, in general. Ive also seen a lot of white guys with really lacking backs, whereas, seen some black guys, or cubans (Sergioooooo) with really FAT backs


Why in tha hell are you looking at black peoples calf insertion's?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> NO! What u want is for all of us black people to burn!


 Nah, God took care of that long ago. Forever making your skin unpure.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

Just playing bro, don't get pissed.


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Just playing bro, don't get pissed.


Why would I get pissed? You red bump, freckle face mofo!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't we all just get along..........


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can't we all just get along..........


http://nacismus.mysteria.cz/reichgalerie/artaps/adolf_hitler.jpg

Asked that man


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

He was a bad man.


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He was a bad man.


He also throught his race had the best genes!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 11, 2005)

ethnocentric views always end in self destruction


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> He also throught his race had the best genes!


He was a nut no matter what race he was. Nuff said.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> NO! What u want is for all of us black people to burn!


 If that's what it takes...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

I like CFs3 although he is a  white bigot I got to know his kind side sweet side, now the Black bigot Ekeke seems like a prick, where as the young black bigot Godhand is also sweet in his own way. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I like CFs3 although he is a  white bigot I got to know his kind side sweet side, now the Black bigot Ekeke seems like a prick, where as the young black bigot Godhand is also sweet in his own way.
> Does that make sense?


 If I die, I'm taking you with me!... oh, -you're- dying? Forget I said anything.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

Why say that if  you have me now?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why say that if  you have me now?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

You should always show up at your funeral.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> NIGGER LOVER!!!!!!



nah, I hate ni99ers,


BUT I LOVE BLACK PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a difference, every race has one.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a difference, and every race has one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There is a difference, every race has one.


really


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There is a difference, and every race has one.


really.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> .


Damn, you got me


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry if I pop this post again.  
I have quite a few friends that happen to be black.  While in Australia an incident happened that later brought up a discussion between a few of us.  In this conversation they all agreed that it's people with the "angry black man syndrome" at give them a bad name.  They said "yeah, my great grand parents might have been slaves, and my grand parents had if tough, but I've never been bought or sold for manual labor.  I've never been denied a job for being black." also they said that they hate it when a black person tries to play the race card when they get turned down for a job, even when there is a more qualified person for that job, black, white or what ever.  I don't act, walk, talk or try to be black, and neither do they.  I'm 20 something % Cherokee (don't look like it though), and proud of it, but you don't see me trying to "bring down the man" for the way my ancestors were slaughtered (not enslaved).  The urban kids that act like had ass "thugs" are helping to create a stigma but at the same time bitch moan and complain about that stigma..... there by, making it worse.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 11, 2005)

I may have some of the worst genes around but despite that I'm in a lot better shape then a lot of other people.  I used to work out with my friends mentioned above and they were always able to gain LBM faster than I, but we'd be lifting just about the same amount of weight.


Thanks Min.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Sorry if I pop this post again.
> I have quite a few friends that happen to be black.  While in Australia an incident happened that later brought up a discussion between a few of us.  In this conversation they all agreed that it's people with the "angry black man syndrome" at give them a bad name.  They said "yeah, my great grand parents might have been slaves, and my grand parents had if tough, but I've never been bought or sold for manual labor.  I've never been denied a job for being black." also they said that they hate it when a black person tries to play the race card when they get turned down for a job, even when there is a more qualified person for that job, black, white or what ever.  I don't act, walk, talk or try to be black, and neither do they.  I'm 20 something % Cherokee (don't look like it though), and proud of it, but you don't see me trying to "bring down the man" for the way my ancestors were slaughtered (not enslaved).  The urban kids that act like had ass "thugs" are helping to create a stigma but at the same time bitch moan and complain about that stigma..... there by, making it worse.



Eh, I see where you're going with this, but by the same token I think it's ridiculous for white people to think that all is well and good now.  It is certainly not.  Racial profiling goes on all the time.  The main road nearest to my house is a prime example.  Literally, 19/20 people pulled over on that road are black.  The other 1/20 is usually me.  Granted, the black population in this area is fairly high, but not that high.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eh, I see where you're going with this, but by the same token I think it's ridiculous for white people to think that all is well and good now.  It is certainly not.  Racial profiling goes on all the time.  The main road nearest to my house is a prime example.  Literally, 19/20 people pulled over on that road are black.  The other 1/20 is usually me.  Granted, the black population in this area is fairly high, but not that high.



That's also true. 
I remember years ago a group of us jumped the turnstiles here in NYC, now we were a mixed bunch..black, white and hispanic. Well we got caught but the only one he wanted was the black kid who by the way got away. He had no interest in us.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eh, I see where you're going with this, but by the same token I think it's ridiculous for white people to think that all is well and good now.  It is certainly not.  Racial profiling goes on all the time.  The main road nearest to my house is a prime example.  Literally, 19/20 people pulled over on that road are black.  The other 1/20 is usually me.  Granted, the black population in this area is fairly high, but not that high.



"White People be driving like this. ( Impression of a man with both hands on the wheel, sitting straight up and looking forward ).
But black people, yeah, we be driving like this.  ( Impression of a gangsta laid back in seat, one hand on wheel, thumping to the music )"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eh, I see where you're going with this, but by the same token I think it's ridiculous for white people to think that all is well and good now.  It is certainly not.  Racial profiling goes on all the time.  The main road nearest to my house is a prime example.  Literally, 19/20 people pulled over on that road are black.  The other 1/20 is usually me.  Granted, the black population in this area is fairly high, but not that high.



"White People be driving like this. ( Impression of a man with both hands on the wheel, sitting straight up and looking forward ).
But black people, yeah, we be driving like this.  ( Impression of a gangsta laid back in seat, one hand on wheel, thumping to the music )"

You know you have seen this routine on BET.


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eh, I see where you're going with this, but by the same token I think it's ridiculous for white people to think that all is well and good now.  It is certainly not.  Racial profiling goes on all the time.  The main road nearest to my house is a prime example.  Literally, 19/20 people pulled over on that road are black.  The other 1/20 is usually me.  Granted, the black population in this area is fairly high, but not that high.


Great post CowPimp! Thats for all the white bastards that think racism ended January 2,1863


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope you set a good example to your younger peers Godhand.


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> "White People be driving like this. ( Impression of a man with both hands on the wheel, sitting straight up and looking forward ).
> But black people, yeah, we be driving like this.  ( Impression of a gangsta laid back in seat, one hand on wheel, thumping to the music )"
> 
> You know you have seen this routine on BET.


What the fuck are u talking about? ALL black people dont drive like this. Now go hop in your Ford F550 super duty that can tow up to one million pounds and take up all the space on the fuckin road even tho your never gonna actually use it for what its made for. myCatpowerfuckshimself


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hope you set a good example to your younger peers Godhand.


Yes I do. I teach them to say "Fuck da world!" Go get the fuckin money


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What the fuck are u talking about? ALL black people dont drive like this. Now go hop in your Ford F550 super duty that can tow up to one million pounds and take up all the space on the fuckin road even tho your never gonna actually use it for what its made for. myCatpowerfuckshimself



IT WAS A ROUTINE THAT I SAW ON BET!!! PLEASE READ MORE CAREFULLY.
I know not all black people drive that way derrr...

And I don't drive trucks or fords.  Trucks use too much gas, and fords suck dick.

I drive a nice medium sized car, nissan maxima!

I may be getting a nice little nissan 4 cylinder, standard truck for college.
Because they are so fun, and of course the gas mileage owns.

Now eat my ass!


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Great post CowPimp! Thats for all the white bastards that think racism ended January 2,1863




I'm not saying that racism ended.  I've seen it in effect.  Ok, here we go.  I was born and raised in south west Florida.  Now, despite what people think, Florida isn't the happy sun shining place it's made out to be.  Well at least inland Fl.  The "good-ol-boys" still run things down there, and I've seen racism in full effect (random beat downs, and vandalism).  Those people have every right to raise hell and try to get justice in ANY way.  But in a place like Seattle, Miami..... come on, give me a break.  

Here's a story for you.  Mardi Gras 2001, in Seattle.  my friends and I were down town with the masses.  There were a group of about a dozen kids who were being complete asses.  They were ripping the shirts open of any girl that happened to walk though their group, and tearing the beads from around any guy that walked though.  Me being raised a southern gentile man, I couldn't stand for this, and neither could my friends.  So we walked over to the group, we didn't say anything to THEM.  We warned people that they might not want to walk this way.  I guess this really pissed off the group behind us because they shoved one of us and started yelling at us.  Anyways, a fight broke out and when all was said and done, the only two of us who they never tried to fight just happened to be black, like them.  This really pissed off my two friends so they rocked the fuck out of a couple of them.  Was it racist that they only went after the four white kids out of our group?  Or was it them fighting racism?


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Now eat my ass!


I knew you where into hardcore porn


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> ... Racial profiling goes on all the time. ...


Here's a thought: Was it wrong for the auto insurance companies to have charge me a higher premium because I was under the age of 25 and male?


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that racism ended.  I've seen it in effect.  Ok, here we go.  I was born and raised in south west Florida.  Now, despite what people think, Florida isn't the happy sun shining place it's made out to be.  Well at least inland Fl.  The "good-ol-boys" still run things down there, and I've seen racism in full effect (random beat downs, and vandalism).  Those people have every right to raise hell and try to get justice in ANY way.  But in a place like Seattle, Miami..... come on, give me a break.
> 
> Here's a story for you.  Mardi Gras 2001, in Seattle.  my friends and I were down town with the masses.  There were a group of about a dozen kids who were being complete asses.  They were ripping the shirts open of any girl that happened to walk though their group, and tearing the beads from around any guy that walked though.  Me being raised a southern gentile man, I couldn't stand for this, and neither could my friends.  So we walked over to the group, we didn't say anything to THEM.  We warned people that they might not want to walk this way.  I guess this really pissed off the group behind us because they shoved one of us and started yelling at us.  Anyways, a fight broke out and when all was said and done, the only two of us who they never tried to fight just happened to be black, like them.  This really pissed off my two friends so they rocked the fuck out of a couple of them.  Was it racist that they only went after the four white kids out of our group?  Or was it them fighting racism?



I guess.......so


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's a thought: Was it wrong for the auto insurance companies to have charge me a higher premium because I was under the age of 25 and male?


Yes?


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's a thought: Was it wrong for the auto insurance companies to have charge me a higher premium because I was under the age of 25 and male?



no because you white males have it so easy!!! you have special societies that aid in helping you suceed in life and everthing!
damn you whity!!!! DAMN YOU!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> IT WAS A ROUTINE THAT I SAW ON BET!!!!


Lets not talk about the I see white people doing on TV!


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn that girl looks good in my avatar! But not better than Jessica Simpson


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Lets not talk about the I see white people doing on TV!


 Stumbled upon the education channel, did you?


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn that girl looks good in my avatar!




yea, black chicks are HOTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Stumbled upon the education channel, did you?


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 11, 2005)

Racism happens to almost evey one at least once in their life time.  If they're smart enough, they'll learn from it and treat people better.  When I went to Philly I was walking alone (this was stupid I know) in the majority black section of town.  I got jumped.  I wasn't loud or obnoxious. Why was I jumped and not one of the other people?  I don't dress like I have money, and I don't wear jewelery.  I can't afford to dress like that.  It's not just there, I've seen predigests against whites all over, not just against blacks.  Instead of saying "Those white Bastards" you should be saying this NATION of racist fucks.  Yes, whites make up the majority of the population of this country so there's going to be more racist acts against non-whites.  But racism is equally rampart though all races.


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Stumbled upon the education channel, did you?


  no I saw u eating donkey dicks on Fear Factor.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes?


 Let's say you had a friend who had been in four accidents that were his fault and was only 18 years old and he wanted to borrow your car.  Would you let him?


----------



## god hand (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Let's say you had a friend who had been in four accidents that were his fault and was only 18 years old and he wanted to borrow your car.  Would you let him?


No masta I wouldnt.


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's something.  Why are all serial killers and mass murderers white?  Whats wrong with us?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> no I saw u eating donkey dicks on Fear Factor.


 I've never been on Fear Factor nor eaten any part of a donkey.  However, I did see you on Queer Eye for the Straight Guy giving fashion tips.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Here's something.  Why are all serial killers and mass murderers white?  Whats wrong with us?


 We're goal oriented?


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Here's something.  Why are all serial killers and mass murderers white?  Whats wrong with us?




we should abort all white births!









































that way the blacks can ruin society and take us back to the hunter gatherer era!!!!!!


    jk godhand!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Here's something.  Why are all serial killers and mass murderers white?  Whats wrong with us?


 Black men get caught on the first kill?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> No masta I wouldnt.


 Good boy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

Give peace a chance...........


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Black men get caught on the first kill?


                   
they can run fast...........to bad they cant think


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 12, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> no because you white males have it so easy!!! you have special societies that aid in helping you suceed in life and everthing!
> damn you whity!!!! DAMN YOU!!!!!


Actually, I think it's kind of dumb how African Americans have all these special organizations to help them with things. Every other minority has had the same problems, but they never got societies and such. What I'm talking about, for example, is the societies that help African Americans get extra scholarships and the like. This is fine, but there are many other people who may be in poverty who don't get those same chances. Also, why should a certain percentage of people in a college have to be a certain race? If not enough African Americans qualified, they shouldn't be let in just because they are African Americans. If not enough white people qualified, I doubt very much there would be someone to say a university needed more.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

Some of the best powerlifters in the world are white........Why are there no Black World Strongmen?........How about olympic lifting?  Haven't seen a black guy compete in that (aside from Mark Henry who didn't even crack top 10 in the world)......While it seems that black people have good genetics for certian things (running, jumping, etc...) it looks like they are behind in others (pure strength type sports).


Now everyone go fuck themselves and give up this stupid debate.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 12, 2005)

^Bump to that hahaha.. Close this stupid thread.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it's kind of dumb how African Americans have all these special organizations to help them with things. Every other minority has had the same problems, but they never got societies and such. What I'm talking about, for example, is the societies that help African Americans get extra scholarships and the like. This is fine, but there are many other people who may be in poverty who don't get those same chances. Also, why should a certain percentage of people in a college have to be a certain race? If not enough African Americans qualified, they shouldn't be let in just because they are African Americans. If not enough white people qualified, I doubt very much there would be someone to say a university needed more.


 Actually, it's when a people start getting things for free that the problems truly start or get progressively worse.  Look at American Indians, for over two centuries whites (Europeans and then Americans) tried to break their culture and spirit; With absolutely no success.  They could kill them, but they just couldn't break them.

 Then they win a free check from the US government every month.  Now look at them: alcoholisms is rampant and their culture has crumbled more in the last few decades than in the previous 200 years.  It's a shame.


----------



## MyK (Oct 12, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it's kind of dumb how African Americans have all these special organizations to help them with things. Every other minority has had the same problems, but they never got societies and such. What I'm talking about, for example, is the societies that help African Americans get extra scholarships and the like. This is fine, but there are many other people who may be in poverty who don't get those same chances. Also, why should a certain percentage of people in a college have to be a certain race? If not enough African Americans qualified, they shouldn't be let in just because they are African Americans. If not enough white people qualified, I doubt very much there would be someone to say a university needed more.



i was being sarcastic!


----------



## ironrictha2nd (Oct 12, 2005)

and i bet he didnt know u was, thats the funny thing


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 12, 2005)

The city of Waco, which is 15 miles from my house, has much more racial hate towards whites.

In Waco High, whites get beat up all the time by blacks and mexicans just for being white.

However you never see blacks getting beat by whites, just blacks vs. blacks and gangs of mexicans vs. mexicans.
The white guys just try to keep a low profile, its pretty bad.

That's just an example of how rascists non-whites are.  In my experience, whites are the least rascists.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 12, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i was being sarcastic!


 I know, but it reminded me of something I forgot to say before.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> The city of Waco, which is 15 miles from my house, has much more racial hate towards whites.
> 
> In Waco High, whites get beat up all the time by blacks and mexicans just for being white.
> 
> ...


  No doubt.  I've seen many blacks hate other blacks because their skin was lighter or darker than theirs.


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> No doubt.  I've seen many blacks hate other blacks because their skin was lighter or darker than theirs.


Shut it you high yalla


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shut it you high yalla


 Now where did I leave my ebonics dictionary...?


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Now where did I leave my ebonics dictionary...?


High Yellow (often pronounced, high yalla or high yaller):
       A light-skinned Negro person. As some say, ???mostly White.???


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

Are you serious?  That's a real slang term?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Here's a thought: Was it wrong for the auto insurance companies to have charge me a higher premium because I was under the age of 25 and male?


I wonder if an Asian women who live in Jersey who drives a cab gets charged a higher rate?


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  That's a real slang term?


it was about 100 years ago


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> The city of Waco, which is 15 miles from my house, has much more racial hate towards whites.
> 
> In Waco High, whites get beat up all the time by blacks and mexicans just for being white.
> 
> ...



I strongly disagree, in New York a few blacks have been killed just for being in the "wrong neighborhood" same goes for the white in a black neighborhood.

We all have our prejudices.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Racism happens to almost evey one at least once in their life time.  If they're smart enough, they'll learn from it and treat people better.  When I went to Philly I was walking alone (this was stupid I know) in the majority black section of town.  I got jumped.  I wasn't loud or obnoxious. Why was I jumped and not one of the other people?  I don't dress like I have money, and I don't wear jewelery.  I can't afford to dress like that.  It's not just there, I've seen predigests against whites all over, not just against blacks.  Instead of saying "Those white Bastards" you should be saying this NATION of racist fucks.  Yes, whites make up the majority of the population of this country so there's going to be more racist acts against non-whites.  But racism is equally rampart though all races.



How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> it was about 100 years ago


It's still used today here in NYC.


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's still used today here in NYC.


I think it might have been common back in the 50's still  
If NYC people still use it in 2005.........thats scary


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, I just heard  my Jamaican co-worker calling another co-worker she dislikes that same thing.


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Actually, it's when a people start getting things for free that the problems truly start or get progressively worse.  Look at American Indians, for over two centuries whites (Europeans and then Americans) tried to break their culture and spirit; With absolutely no success.  They could kill them, but they just couldn't break them.
> 
> Then they win a free check from the US government every month.  Now look at them: alcoholisms is rampant and their culture has crumbled more in the last few decades than in the previous 200 years.  It's a shame.


You are a fuckin idiot for real! Whites have wiped out their whole damn race and now you try an talk bad about them? What da fuck u mean their culture has crumbled more in decades than in the previous 200 years? This is so fucking funny! You stupid white bitch! YOU IS THE REASON THEIR FUCKIN RACE HAS CRUMBLED!  Damn you really are a stupid ass racist fuck!


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Some of the best powerlifters in the world are white........Why are there no Black World Strongmen?........How about olympic lifting?  Haven't seen a black guy compete in that (aside from Mark Henry who didn't even crack top 10 in the world)......While it seems that black people have good genetics for certian things (running, jumping, etc...) it looks like they are behind in others (pure strength type sports).
> 
> 
> Now everyone go fuck themselves and give up this stupid debate.


I dont know that many black people that care about Hockey and powerlifting.


----------



## zulubd (Oct 12, 2005)

*blacks have great genetics*

I see the little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, yellow-belly, racist motherfuckers* are still trying to dog my people.    Whats worse is the fact that the skinny teenager pussys'* are making the most noise, when they haven't even finished experiencing puberty.   

You want to know why blacks kick the living hell out of whites who come to our hoods.   When we are kicking your teethe out, we are getting payback for slavery and racisim.     I love how non-black people feel they can explain the black experience with 200 threaded posts.     The fact remains: when your are done hypothesizing about black people, you are still:

little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, yellow-belly, racist motherfuckers*

Whites only dominate the sports we don't care about...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> I see the little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, yellow-belly, racist motherfuckers* are still trying to dog my people.    Whats worse is the fact that the skinny teenager pussys'* are making the most noise, when they haven't even finished experiencing puberty.
> 
> You want to know why blacks kick the living hell out of whites who come to our hoods.   When we are kicking your teethe out, we are getting payback for slavery and racisim.     I love how non-black people feel they can explain the black experience with 200 threaded posts.     The fact remains: when your are done hypothesizing about black people, you are still:
> 
> little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, yellow-belly, racist motherfuckers*


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it's kind of dumb how African Americans have all these special organizations to help them with things. Every other minority has had the same problems, but they never got societies and such. What I'm talking about, for example, is the societies that help African Americans get extra scholarships and the like. This is fine, but there are many other people who may be in poverty who don't get those same chances. Also, why should a certain percentage of people in a college have to be a certain race? If not enough African Americans qualified, they shouldn't be let in just because they are African Americans. If not enough white people qualified, I doubt very much there would be someone to say a university needed more.


And I shouldnt have to take Spanish in HS because u bastards wont build a great wall separating the US and Mexico!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 12, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Whats worse is the fact that the skinny teenager pussys'* are making the most noise, when they haven't even finished experiencing puberty.


 No one is making "noise" but you.


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> The city of Waco, which is 15 miles from my house, has much more racial hate towards whites.
> 
> In Waco High, whites get beat up all the time by blacks and mexicans just for being white.
> 
> ...


How many whites have been hang in the last fifty years by blacks? How many hate groups does blacks have like the KKK?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And I shouldnt have to take Spanish in HS because u bastards wont build a great wall separating the US and Mexico!


Who is going to build the wall? Do you know how hard it would be to get mexicans to build a wall between here and mexico?


----------



## MyK (Oct 12, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> I see the little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, pecker-nose, yellow-belly, racist motherfuckers* are still trying to dog my people.    Whats worse is the fact that the skinny teenager pussys'* are making the most noise, when they haven't even finished experiencing puberty.
> 
> You want to know why blacks kick the living hell out of whites who come to our hoods.   When we are kicking your teethe out, we are getting payback for slavery and racisim.     I love how non-black people feel they can explain the black experience with 200 threaded posts.     The fact remains: when your are done hypothesizing about black people, you are still:
> 
> ...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> How many whites have been hang in the last fifty years by blacks? How many hate groups does blacks have like the KKK?


 How many white people have been shot by black people? A lot of black gangs hate white people...


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> How many white people have been shot by black people? A lot of black gangs hate white people...


 Blacks primarily kill Blacks.......think its around 85% or more


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Who is going to build the wall? Do you know how hard it would be to get mexicans to build a wall between here and mexico?


Whites should pay wetbacks 5 dollars a month to work 23 hours a day to build the wall!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Blacks primarily kill Blacks.......think its around 85% or more


 Yea, well we haven't had many lynchings lately.


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> How many white people have been shot by black people? A lot of black gangs hate white people...


A lot of black people dont like white people, but thats because of the history between them. White people dont like black people because they think their the greatest thing to hit the earth since the blue eyes, blonde hair Jesus


----------



## MyK (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You are a fuckin idiot for real! Whites have wiped out their whole damn race and now you try an talk bad about them? What da fuck u mean their culture has crumbled more in decades than in the previous 200 years? This is so fucking funny! You stupid white bitch! YOU IS THE REASON THEIR FUCKIN RACE HAS CRUMBLED!  Damn you really are a stupid ass racist fuck!


 You think that the American Indians are all dead?  You are one dumb mother fucker.  What is this, a directory listing of the dead? There are 1.9 million Indians living the continental United States.  Who knew the undead population was so high?

 Know you know why your mother shouldn't have let you eat lead paint.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> A lot of black people dont like white people, but thats because of the history between them. White people dont like black people because they think their the greatest thing to hit the earth since the blue eyes, blonde hair Jesus


 It's not that white people are so good, it's that black people are so bad.


----------



## MyK (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> A lot of black people dont like white people, but thats because of the history between them. White people dont like black people because they think their the greatest thing to hit the earth since the blue eyes, blonde hair Jesus




these are my black friends, they are good musicians and can dance very well!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

One of the best comedies ever made!


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You think that the American Indians are all dead?  You are one dumb mother fucker.  What is this, a directory listing of the dead? There are 1.9 million Indians living the continental United States.  Who knew the undead population was so high?
> 
> Know you know why your mother shouldn't have let you eat lead paint.


What do u think the ratio of Indians to whites in North and South America was in the year 1500? What's the ratio now?  Go ahead, keep acting like nothing happened


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> It's not that white people are so good, it's that black people are so bad.


BUT THATS THE WAY YOU WANT IT TO BE FUCKER!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What do u think the ratio of Indians to whites in North and South America was in the year 1500? What's the ratio now?  Go ahead, keep acting like nothing happened


  So you're saying that more than zero is equal to zero?  

  Good Lord, I can only imagine your schooling:

  "Well, let's see...if ah' have dree bottles uh Colt45 and ya' snatch away two...bro..I'd gots'ta kill ya."


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> BUT THATS THE WAY YOU WANT IT TO BE FUCKER!


 Thanks for helping.


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> So you're saying that more than zero is equal to zero?
> 
> Good Lord, I can only imagine your schooling:
> 
> "Well, let's see...if ah' have dree bottles uh Colt45 and ya' snatch away two...bro..I'd gots'ta kill ya."


For every 1,000,000 Indians their were about.........1 white person. I wonder what happen to all of them?


----------



## god hand (Oct 12, 2005)

What happen to all the Indians cfs3? Did they disappear?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What happen to all the Indians cfs3? Did they disappear?


 Where are they?  Seeing how it's nighttime here in the US, I'd say that most of them are at home.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

We have that many indians? Where?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> We have that many indians? Where?


 http://www.americanwest.com/pages/indrank.htm


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know if I know of any, for some reason you just don't see them in NYC.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't know if I know of any, for some reason you just don't see them in NYC.




go to the casinos in Conneticut (mohegan sun adn fox woods) and you will see them.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

Really, that would be cool.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Actually, it's when a people start getting things for free that the problems truly start or get progressively worse.  Look at American Indians, for over two centuries whites (Europeans and then Americans) tried to break their culture and spirit; With absolutely no success.  They could kill them, but they just couldn't break them.
> 
> Then they win a free check from the US government every month.  Now look at them: alcoholisms is rampant and their culture has crumbled more in the last few decades than in the previous 200 years.  It's a shame.



Alcoholism in Native Americans has zero to do with getting money from the government.  It has to do with the fact that they have no genetic resistance to alcohol because it was introduced to their culture when the white man invaded and pillaged all their land.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Alcoholism in Native Americans has zero to do with getting money from the government. It has to do with the fact that they have no genetic resistance to alcohol because it was introduced to their culture when the white man invaded and pillaged all their land.


 But they have more money to buy alcohol.  I used to be a bartender and I saw plenty of Indians come in on pay day.  And that was just my bar.


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> But they have more money to buy alcohol.  I used to be a bartender and I saw plenty of Indians come in on pay day.  And that was just my bar.


fucking Indians, they are almost as bad as blacks or Mexicans


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> But they have more money to buy alcohol.  I used to be a bartender and I saw plenty of Indians come in on pay day.  And that was just my bar.



Okay, fair enough, but my point is that their alcoholism wasn't caused by the money.  It was caused by the fact that the white man felt he could take over their peaceful existence and facets of his culture (Alcohol in this case) penetrated into that of the Native American.

Furthermore, I feel that giving them our money is the least we can do after the anal raping that we gave them and continue to give them to this day.  Rights are still being taken away from them.  For example, the ritual use of peyote, which has been part of their religion for centuries, has been banned on Indian reservations.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

Are half Indian Cow?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Okay, fair enough, but my point is that their alcoholism wasn't caused by the money. It was caused by the fact that the white man felt he could take over their peaceful existence and facets of his culture (Alcohol in this case) penetrated into that of the Native American.
> 
> Furthermore, I feel that giving them our money is the least we can do after the anal raping that we gave them and continue to give them to this day. Rights are still being taken away from them. For example, the ritual use of peyote, which has been part of their religion for centuries, has been banned on Indian reservations.


 I don't think that pre-European invasion life in the North America was as peaceful as you would like to believe.  

 And how has the free money affected the tribes?  I'm not saying they shouldn't be compensated, but that a certain amount of that money should be put into cultural centers and the like.

 As for peyote use, it's still perfectly legal for Indians to use it for religious ceremonies.  The only stipulation is that if you work at a job where drug testing is done that you can be fired if you are tested positive for it.  It's a psychotropic drug that affects a person ability to perform, it's not green tea, and it's effects can last up to 12 hours or more.  I'd have a serious problem if I found out that a bus driver or an air traffic controller was using it.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I don't think that pre-European invasion life in the North America was as peaceful as you would like to believe.



Well, surely there was war among tribes and such.  However, they were not as imperialistic as Western Europeans.  That is for sure.  I guess that's where I was going with that statement.  




> And how has the free money affected the tribes?  I'm not saying they shouldn't be compensated, but that a certain amount of that money should be put into cultural centers and the like.



Yeah, you're probably right about that.




> As for peyote use, it's still perfectly legal for Indians to use it for religious ceremonies.  The only stipulation is that if you work at a job where drug testing is done that you can be fired if you are tested positive for it.  It's a psychotropic drug that affects a person ability to perform, it's not green tea, and it's effects can last up to 12 hours or more.  I'd have a serious problem if I found out that a bus driver or an air traffic controller was using it.



Nope, it is now fully banned regardless.  This piece of legislation went through in the last few years.  Not to mention it is extremely rare to drug test for peyote.  The standard drug test, called the EMIT, is for THC metabolites (Marijuana), cocaine, opiates, and PCP I believe it is.

Also, I wouldn't have a problem with someone from either one of those occupations using peyote as long as he did it responsibly.  I wouldn't want him to be under the influence while performing his duties, but that goes for legal drugs too.  I would rather the guy driving my bus have taken peyote 12 hours ago as opposed to just finishing his 5th shot of espresso in the past 30 minutes.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, surely there was war among tribes and such. However, they were not as imperialistic as Western Europeans. That is for sure. I guess that's where I was going with that statement.


 Yeah, on the world scale of things, they were doing pretty good. But they also had an abundance of land and natural resources with a very large person to land ratio; Things they didn't have in Europe.





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nope, it is now fully banned regardless. This piece of legislation went through in the last few years. Not to mention it is extremely rare to drug test for peyote. The standard drug test, called the EMIT, is for THC metabolites (Marijuana), cocaine, opiates, and PCP I believe it is.


 That's pretty shitty. It's not like they just started using it, they'd been doing it for hundreds of years (at least). I wonder if this was made possible be using the anti-racist laws. Such as, a Jamaican saying that if the Indians can use a drug in their religious ceremonies, why can Rastafarian's use pot in theirs? I can really see that kind of crap happening.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would rather the guy driving my bus have taken peyote 12 hours ago as opposed to just finishing his 5th shot of espresso in the past 30 minutes.


 I don't see how caffeine is like peyote. Yes it's a mood altering drug, but it's not a psychotropic drug.


----------



## zulubd (Oct 12, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

myk, foreman, minolee, and cfs  are little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fags who hate themselves because they are skinny-pale-face fags who have to resort to steroid use to gain 10lbs.   I hope neither of you end up in the hood.  You are definitey due a good ass beating, as well as having your teethe knocked out and head cut off.   YOU RACIST FAGS...


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> myk, foreman, and cfs  are little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fags who hate themselves because they are skinny-pale-face fags who have to resort to steroid use to gain 10lbs.   I hope neither of you end up in the hood.  You are definitey due a good ass beating, as well as having your teethe knocked out and head cut off.   YOU RACIST FAGS...


*I know you are but what am I?*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2005)

foremanrules and I have been grouped together.

 There's just something not quite right about that...  

 Some place, some where, an Affirmative Action lawyer is crying.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yeah, on the world scale of things, they were doing pretty good. But they also had an abundance of land and natural resources with a very large person to land ratio; Things they didn't have in Europe.



Yeah, that's true.  I still don't agree with what happened, but I know why it did.




> That's pretty shitty. It's not like they just started using it, they'd been doing it for hundreds of years (at least). I wonder if this was made possible be using the anti-racist laws. Such as, a Jamaican saying that if the Indians can use a drug in their religious ceremonies, why can Rastafarian's use pot in theirs? I can really see that kind of crap happening.



Well it is my opinion that we should let them smoke pot too.  Why not?  Who cares?  It's their religion.  You aren't going to stop them from doing it, just make it a little more of a pain in the ass.  Hell, it doesn't stop recreational usage by your aveage joe (Me included).




> I don't see how caffeine is like peyote. Yes it's a mood altering drug, but it's not a psychotropic drug.



I wasn't really comparing the two.  I was merely stating that the legal "good" drugs can be just as harmful.  It's all about how they're used.  You shouldn't assume abuse just because someone tests positive for a drug.  I smoke pot on a regular basis, but I don't goto work high.  Hell, I rarely even smoke after work unless it's the last day of the week.  Should I be fired for that reason?  I don't think so.


----------



## MyK (Oct 12, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> myk, foreman, and cfs  are little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fags who hate themselves because they are skinny-pale-face fags who have to resort to steroid use to gain 10lbs.   I hope neither of you end up in the hood.  You are definitey due a good ass beating, as well as having your teethe knocked out and head cut off.   YOU RACIST FAGS...




I go to the hood all the time!!!! and ive never done steroids!!





black bitches are so hot!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2005)

zulub or ekeekeke

Your an idiot, please be a litttlle more creative.

I have Black friends that I love as if they were my family....you post your crap and the people who never met a black person will think they all act like you..a stupid peace of shit.

The sad thing is that we have a lot of members here from other races who seem like decent people....I hope you guys don't think I am racial..

I do prefer the company of animals instead of humans....

It's hard to post while your at work...


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How old are you if you don't mind me asking?




26 years old, why?


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I go to the hood all the time!!!! and ive never done steroids!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to get me some of that


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright, about the Indians. Yes, there's still a ton of us around.  I personally don't like the free money they get because it encourages them to stay on the reservation, where there aren't many jobs available.  This leads to the drinking, and a low standard of living.  Also, there is still much racism towards the Indians, mostly in the states where there is a high population, like in Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Wyoming.  Even back in south Florida they're still looked at like a novelty item instead of a person.  About our culture.... It has diminished more in the last 5 decades than in the 200 years before.  The free money has helped a lot with this, it's made us lazy.  Not every Indian uses peyote, mostly only the older ones and the ones that still hold the old traditions close to their hearts.  We're still being dramatically effected by new laws all the time.  In some cultures they have to apply to the government for an eagle's feather to use in a ceremony.  Even though they have a higher respect and love for the eagle than the whole of the U.S.


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I got to get me some of that



I prefer white chicks!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Rights are still being taken away from them.  For example, the ritual use of peyote, which has been part of their religion for centuries, has been banned on Indian reservations.



Wtf?
Rights being taken away?  They are going to court all the time and
Suing and what not to take back their land.  And they are winning!

And Big deal about the peyote, do we get to smoke it? No, so why should they be able to?
If we all got to smoke it, then we would get to see all the
spirits and voodoo shit and what not too!


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I prefer white chicks!!!



I'd hit that all night


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'd hit that all night



she is very genetically superior!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> Alright, about the Indians. Yes, there's still a ton of us around. I personally don't like the free money they get because it encourages them to stay on the reservation, where there aren't many jobs available. This leads to the drinking, and a low standard of living. Also, there is still much racism towards the Indians, mostly in the states where there is a high population, like in Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Wyoming. Even back in south Florida they're still looked at like a novelty item instead of a person. About our culture.... It has diminished more in the last 5 decades than in the 200 years before. The free money has helped a lot with this, it's made us lazy. Not every Indian uses peyote, mostly only the older ones and the ones that still hold the old traditions close to their hearts. We're still being dramatically effected by new laws all the time. In some cultures they have to apply to the government for an eagle's feather to use in a ceremony. Even though they have a higher respect and love for the eagle than the whole of the U.S.


 Strange, I've lived in Nevada and Arizona (where there are large Indian populations) and I've seen a negligible amount of racism towards Indians.  Most whites I've talked to have a positive attitude towards Indians.  The respect the culture in the way that many respect the Japanese culture (they're quite similar).

 As for the loss of culture, that's what I've been saying.  200 years of murder and torture couldn't break them, but free money is on it's way to doing just that.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> she is very genetically superior!


 There should be a law against becoming that horrifically fat.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> There should be a law against becoming that horrifically fat.


I bet she gives good head


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I bet she gives good head


 Even a black man wouldn't have a dick with kind of reach.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> 26 years old, why?


Just wondering.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Even a black man wouldn't have a dick with kind of reach.


       
you would need 12 inches just to give her 5


----------



## god hand (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> There should be a law against becoming that horrifically fat.


According to your location, your white redneck trailer park trash.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> you would need 12 inches just to give her 5


 Gauging her appetite from her looks, you'd only walk away with 7.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> According to your location, your white redneck trailer park trash.


 Shouldn't you be out trying to trade food stamps for sex?


----------



## god hand (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be out trying to trade food stamps for sex?


Shouldn't you be out trying to remove a uranium rod with your mouth for cool points?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be out trying to remove a uranium rod with your mouth for cool points?


 I'm sure this means something to you.  Is it some sort of "black" thing?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Wtf?
> Rights being taken away?  They are going to court all the time and
> Suing and what not to take back their land.  And they are winning!



Good, they deserve it.




> And Big deal about the peyote, do we get to smoke it? No, so why should they be able to?
> If we all got to smoke it, then we would get to see all the
> spirits and voodoo shit and what not too!



Because they were practicing their religion for centuries before Western Europeans decided that they would go imperialistic on their ass.  Just like how children are allowed to drink a little wine in church as part of communion.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good, they deserve it.


 They fought a war.  They lost.  Why the entitlement?

 Don't misunderstand me, I like the people and the culture, but why does losing a war mean the losers are entitled to a check?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> They fought a war.  They lost.  Why the entitlement?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I like the people and the culture, but why does losing a war mean the losers are entitled to a check?



Well, we don't have to obviously.  We are the big dogs.  We can do whatever we want.  I still think it's the right thing to do.

Even so, we should feel guilty for all the underhanded schemes our ancestors pulled on them.  Winning a war is one thing.  Declaring localized peace via treaties and breaking your promises a couple hundred times is a different story.


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I bet she gives good head



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52901&highlight=fat+good+head

I never got a satidfactory response!!!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> There should be a law against becoming that horrifically fat.



anyone who isn't thin white, have blue eyes, and blonde hair, should be marched into an incinerator!!!!!




eeerrrrrmmmm....wait a minute!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> anyone who isn't thin white, have blue eyes, and blonde hair, should be marched into an incinerator!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> anyone who isn't thin white, have blue eyes, and blonde hair, should be marched into an incinerator!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like green eyes too...and I never mentioned an incinerator, but I like the way you think.


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I like green eyes too...and I never mentioned an incinerator, but I like the way you think.


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> They fought a war.  They lost.  Why the entitlement?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I like the people and the culture, but why does losing a war mean the losers are entitled to a check?



They didn't just lose a war.  There's a lot more to it than that.  The US Government promised them land (Their land) in exchange for peace.  Later the government took it back and said that they would get it back a few years later, and in exchange for the land they were promised modern tools, firearms, jobs, and money.  They never got anything that was promised, and the government still has their land.  Except now it's the "Bad Lands National Park."  This is just one of the many incidents like this that has taken place.  So now the government feels bad about how they fucked them so they're trying to fix it all with money.  Right now a small group of a once great warrior tribe is taking back the Bad Lands, by force.  They've set up small homes and are well armed.  Right now they are living off the land, and happy that they've gotten a small portion of their sacred land back.  Oh yeah.... it wasn't a war.  The army slaughtered a small tribe, and in return 4 or 5 tribes banded together, attacked and killed Custer and his calvary.  In response to this attack the army sent out a group to find and kill the Indians who were responsible.  They didn't, so they found a small tribe and again slaughtered almost all who was there.  Woman, children, the elderly, it didn't matter.  Oh, and to save bullets.... They bashed in the childrens heads with their boots.

Anyways, I'm done preaching about the Indians.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> The army slaughtered a small tribe, and in return 4 or 5 tribes banded together, attacked and killed Custer and his calvary. In response to this attack the army sent out a group to find and kill the Indians who were responsible. They didn't, so they found a small tribe and again slaughtered almost all who was there. Woman, children, the elderly, it didn't matter. Oh, and to save bullets.... They bashed in the childrens heads with their boots.
> 
> Anyways, I'm done preaching about the Indians.


 "The army slaughtered a small tribe"...uhhhhh, no. As I understand it, all the men in that tribe had left, so what Custard did was slaughter a bunch of women and children. Then the men from several tribes/villages found the massacre, hunted down the Custard, and killed all the soldiers. Custard and his men deserved to die.

 I don't mind trying to preserver the Indians and their culture, I just don't think that they are necessarily entitled to the money. I'm glad it's happening, but it's being done the wrong way.


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes, all the men were gone at the time of the attack.  I agree about the money, I dont  like it one bit.  I'd like to see the government give back the lower portion of the bad lands, and keep the money.  After all the lower portion of the Bad Lands only get something like around 7 visitors a year.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good, they deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> They fought a war. They lost. Why the entitlement?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I like the people and the culture, but why does losing a war mean the losers are entitled to a check?



Exactly! They were just as cruel to us as we to them during the war.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Exactly! They were just as cruel to us as we to them during the war.


 True.

 On a related note: the Indians got the idea of scalping from the Europeans.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Exactly! They were just as cruel to us as we to them during the war.


Yes after the Americans murdered and raped their women and children its not surprising the Native Americans got nasty.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Exactly! They were just as cruel to us as we to them during the war.[/img]



Well duh.  No one plays nice in war.  The point is that we initiated it.  What did you expect them to do, just die without a fight?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well duh.  No one plays nice in war.  The point is that we initiated it.  What did you expect them to do, just die without a fight?



You're right afterall, but I just wanted to say what I said...But mostly
I wanted to make a funny indian picture


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> You're right afterall, but I just wanted to say what I said...But mostly
> I wanted to make a funny indian picture


Racist


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 14, 2005)

Kill Whitey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2005)

Bigot!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Kill Whitey!!!!!!!!!


 OK


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Kill Whitey!!!!!!!!!



"kil,kill, kill the white man, kill him untill he is dead"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Racist


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2005)

Is that Toughs son?


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that Toughs son?



nah, its his bitch!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> nah, its his bitch!


Do you think Tough would sell me the bitch for 2 packs of cigarettes?


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you think Tough would sell me the bitch for 2 packs of cigarettes?



maybe two packs of minoxidil!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2005)

Nah, i'll come out losing. Maybe some gum..........


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that Toughs son?



It's foremanrules, duh!
That's why I posted it after he said that.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2005)

They look similar in that pic.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> It's foremanrules, duh!
> That's why I posted it after he said that.


Racist


----------



## Nick+ (Oct 15, 2005)

Black people are physically less decadent than whites.


----------



## slider (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow this thread had gotten out of controll.  the facts


Physiologicaly black people have denser mucsle fiber and denser bones.  So when they start bodybuilding and get big they are much bigger I have an interesting situatuion I am a white boy with muscular and bone compostion of black boy.  it is actually pretty interesting when I am strength trainning and not all swole up just trying to be light and powerfull I am literaly half the size of my friends and lifting twice as much as them.  Do to my gentics I have a much higher relative strength ratio(percentage of my body weight I can move).  That is why most likely black people as a whole are more prevelant in athletics because they are lighter and stronger at the same time making them a more efficant for there size.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

slider said:
			
		

> Wow this thread had gotten out of controll.  the facts
> 
> 
> Physiologicaly black people have denser mucsle fiber and denser bones.  So when they start bodybuilding and get big they are much bigger I have an interesting situatuion I am a *white boy with muscular and bone compostion of black boy. *  it is actually pretty interesting when I am strength trainning and not all swole up just trying to be light and powerfull I am literaly half the size of my friends and lifting twice as much as them.  Do to my gentics I have a much higher relative strength ratio(percentage of my body weight I can move).  That is why most likely black people as a whole are more prevelant in athletics because they are lighter and stronger at the same time making them a more efficant for there size.


I agree with this statement  totally, I am a Asian girl with the genitals of a black boy and it's also pretty interesting when I am hard and it swoles up...so powerful....


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree with this statement  totally, I am a Asian girl with the genitals of a black boy and it's also pretty interesting when I am hard and it swoles up...so powerful....


----------



## PreMier (Oct 16, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

>



Ahhh.. so thats what foreman looks like.


----------



## Nachez (Oct 20, 2005)

i thought foreman was a black man? whoa 
hes not black


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. so thats what foreman looks like.


 Is that tougholdman and foreman?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> i thought foreman was a black man? whoa
> hes not black


 And now I know that Nachez is actually Keanu Reeves.


----------



## paul e (Oct 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think there is some truth to that, say for instance your breeding dogs and your out to breed the strongest and fastest dog eventually that's what you will get....big strong pups.
> 
> when they brought slaves over from Africa they didn't want to settle for the weak ones, they wanted the strongest ones.
> 
> ...




Thats the kind of stuff  Jimmy the Greek used to say, when he was still around.. Generally, not considered as one of the 'brighter' bulbs in the room..

How bout this.. Because blacks have traditionally been shut out of many of the more 'normal' paths to economic security, they turned to sports, along with other physical persuits.  Did you know that, earlier in the 20th century, Basketball was predominantly played by Jews?! I dont know how the hell good they were, but iM sure they represented the game pretty well at the time.  Its all too easy to stereotype this whole issue.    Most of these things have an economic basis, rather than some innate physiological one.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> And now I know that Nachez is actually Keanu Reeves.



LMAO!


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

*You All Got To Be Kidding*



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> banning material?????????  I think so.
> 
> 
> the irony of course is that the person bitching the most about racism said the most racist things.  Get a fucking clue, dipshit.  Don't come here and say 'latin-burrito' hispanics and 'pale face, little dick' whites and expect to get any fucking sympathy.  Racism works both ways.  Whats the difference?  No other race bitches about it as much as yours.
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                            FYI I'M A BLACK MAN AGE 25 FROM CROWN HEIGHTS BROOKLYN! WELL EDUCATED AND OPEN-MINDED. FIRST OFF I HAVE WHITE FRIENDS WHO CAN SAY NIGGA AROUND ME BECAUSE I ALLOW IT DO TO THE FACT THAT FOR ME TO CALL SOMEONE FRIEND WE HAVE TO HAVE BEEN THROUGH SOMETHING IN SOME MANNER FOR FRIENDSHIP TO BE SHOWN. THESE FRIENDS OF MINE OF WHOM ARE WHITE SAY NIGGA WITH NO FORM OF MALICE WHAT SO EVER. COME FROM GOOD FAMILIES WHOM I'VE HAD MANY DISCUSSIONS PERTAINING TO VARIOUS RACIAL ISSUES. HOWEVER I DON'T LIKE THE WORD BUT USE IT NONE THE LESS DEPENDING ON WHO I'M AROUND. AS FOR THE RACIST PEOPLE BOTH BLACK OR WHITE I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH YOU IF YOUR AN ADMITTED RACIST. IT'S THE ONE'S WHO ARE BUT ATTEMPT TO BE SLY WITH IT THAT OFFENDS ME. THE VARIOUS REASONS FOR US EXCELLING IN SPORTS, SIMPLY PUT IT IS GENETICS POINT BLANK. HOWEVER AM I SAYING WE ARE SUPERIOR IN THAT ASPECT? YES AND NO. BECAUSE GENETICS MEAN NOTHING IF NO TRAINING IS INVOLVED. NUMBER TWO IT'S BEEN SHOWN THAT GENETICS CAN BE WORKED PAST WITH PROPER TRAINING I.E LARRY BIRD, VITALI KLITCHKO JUST TO ILLUSTRATE MY POINT. WE ALL CAN ACHIVE GREATNESS IN ANYTHING ONCE WE ARE MOTIVATED TO SUCCEED. AND AS TO STATISTICS, ALL FACTORS ARE NEVER PUT ON THE TABLE WHY DO WE ACCOUNT FOR 12% OF THE POPULOUS BUT MAKE UP 50% OF THE PRISON POPULATION? SIMPLY AS IN THE WORK PLACE WE AS BLACK PEOPLE ARE UNDER A MICROSCOPE FOR NO OTHER REASON OTHER THAN OUR SKIN COLOR. IF YOU ALL WEREN'T LIVING UNDER A ROCK YOU WOULD NO THAT CRIME FOR CRIME WE ARE GIVEN HARSHER SENTENCES AND PUNISHMENTS THAN OUR WHITE COUNTERPARTS OS TO THAT IT'S A NO BRAINER. ACADEMICS, ERODED FAMILY STRUCTURE AND THE MEDIA IN GENERAL. ALL OUR ROLE MODELS ARE CRAFTED BUT THE MEDIA HENCE THE REASON FOR OUR SPORTS ACUMEN AND PENCHANT FOR WRITING RHYMES BOTH GIFTS AND CURSES. BLACK PROFESSIONALS OF ANY KIND ARE NEVER UPHELD AND EXPOSED BY THE MEDIA. SIDEBAR SOCCER MOST OF THE HIGH PAID SUPERSTARS ARE BLACK, HOCKEY WE'RE JUST BRAKING IN SO WATCH OUT SO FAR THERE'S FIVE IN THERE NOW, BASEBALL TOO F-ING BORING BEEN THERE DONE THAT DON'T WANT IT NO MORE. YOU GUYS NEED TO CHECK YOUR HISTORY. WERE ALL HUMAN YOU CUT US WE ALL BLEED! EXCEPT BILL COSBY HE BLEEDS JELLO!!!!!!! ONE LOVE


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

even educated people don't know how to use the CAPS LOCK!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

Turn off the caps lock. Damn, were is that picture...


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> WELL EDUCATED AND OPEN-MINDED.



If you are going to brag about how "well educated" you are, at least make it a complete sentence.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> even educated people don't know how to use the CAPS LOCK!!


Or punctuation...   sheez -


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

DONE TO MAKE YOU PAY ATTENTION, AND I SEE IT WORKED!LOL. It's cool though I have a sense of humor. but next time I might have to f-u up.    PEACE!


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Now It Will Continue Since I'm Officially Annoying The Monkey And The Jackass-clemson Enter Your Name Here!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> DONE TO MAKE YOU PAY ATTENTION, AND I SEE IT WORKED!LOL. It's cool though I have a sense of humor. but next time I might have to f-u up.   PEACE!


 Actually, the only word I even saw in your post was nigga. Then I disregaurded it...


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry. I Really Don't Like To Partake In Disputes With Small Defenseless People. I Heard There's Alot Of Tough Guys From Your Neck Of The Woods!!!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

I see Black People.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Sorry. I Really Don't Like To Partake In Disputes With Small Defenseless People. I Heard There's Alot Of Tough Guys From Your Neck Of The Woods!!!!!!!! Lol.


 There are a lot of tough guys. We even have a guy named tough old man. Bring it!


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Actually, the only word I even saw in your post was nigga. Then I disregaurded it...



BY THE WAY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CONTEST!. CHECKED OUT YOUR ROUTINE IT'S PRETTY GOOD. COULD BE BETTER IF YOU ADDED A CALISTHENICS CIRCUIT TO GO ALONG WITH IT.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> There are a lot of tough guys. We even have a guy named tough old man. Bring it!



LOL! THAT WAS FUNNY.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> BY THE WAY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CONTEST!. CHECKED OUT YOUR ROUTINE IT'S PRETTY GOOD. COULD BE BETTER IF YOU ADDED A CALISTHENICS CIRCUIT TO GO ALONG WITH IT.


 What kind of calisthenics are you thinking? Plyo's maybe?


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> BY THE WAY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CONTEST!. CHECKED OUT YOUR ROUTINE IT'S PRETTY GOOD. COULD BE BETTER IF YOU ADDED A CALISTHENICS CIRCUIT TO GO ALONG WITH IT.


I agree............nothing like a good calisthenics routine to get a big bench press


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

By the way what's your max on the three stations?


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey forman did you check out the results on the O?. And if so your opinion?.


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree............nothing like a good calisthenics routine to get a big bench press


Wow Foreman, u said this thread will reach a thousand posts if I made it and its damn near halfway there!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> By the way what's your max on the three stations?


 Bench 210 
 Squat 315 (no powerlifting style, I'm weaker with powerlifter style because I wasn't training with it)
 Deadlift I can tell you tomorrow for sure when I max out but around 340 acording to calulators. Probably lower than 340 though.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Hey forman did you check out the results on the O?. And if so your opinion?.


I have no opinion on any sporting event.....except professional boxing.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Yea hateschool. Like power push-ups right after ur set of ur bench for 2 to 5 reps with 2 min. rest before the next set.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Forman do you agree Roy Jones should pack it up?. and ur opinion on Ricky Hatton?.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no opinion on any sporting event.....except professional boxing.


Hog calling???

Donkey Butt fucking competitions????

Tractor pulls????


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Yea hateschool. Like power push-ups right after ur set of ur bench for 2 to 5 reps with 2 min. rest before the next set.


 On speed day right? That's a good idea. I read about that a while ago, thanks.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Hey forman did you check out the results on the O?. And if so your opinion?.




Foreman usually doesn't have an opinoin, and doesn't like to argue!


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hateschool if you and in push-ups u will see gains faster! but don't do them to failure.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

my bad on the mess at the begining, it's if u add in.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

What about you MYK the O or BOXING?.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hog calling???
> 
> Donkey Butt fucking competitions????
> 
> Tractor pulls????


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Forman do you agree Roy Jones should pack it up?. and ur opinion on Ricky Hatton?.


Roy is done!!!!
Ricky is great............but Floyd Mayweather Jr will destroy him if they ever fight...


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Foreman usually doesn't have an opinoin, and doesn't like to argue!


Nothing more true has ever been said in the entire history of the world


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Spoken like a TRUE boxing FAN Floyd is the TRUTH!. And Calzghe IS DUCKING JEFF "LEFT HOOK" LACY!!!.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Spoken like a TRUE boxing FAN Floyd is the TRUTH!. And Calzghe IS DUCKING JEFF "LEFT HOOK" LACY!!!.


I still don't know If Jeff is a great fighter.....but I love his fights.....
When he fights at 160 or 175 we will see how good he is...
Calzghe is a bitch.......always has been


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

True indeed. I wonder how well he would do at light heavy?. AS for the heavies they all SUCK!!!!!!!. Way too much wrestling, Emanuel Stewart should be banned from boxing. He trains his fighters to wrestle!.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> True indeed. I wonder how well he would do at light heavy?. *AS for the heavies they all SUCK!!!!!!!*. Way too much wrestling, Emanuel Stewart should be banned from boxing. He trains his fighters to wrestle!.


All but* 1*


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Doesn't count, he's the best in the division but still a light heavy-cruiser weight boxer.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Doesn't count, he's the best in the division but still a light heavy-cruiser weight boxer.


More like a fat ass  
But James has personality..............and thats more than any of the losers in the 200+ class can say.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd rather he drop weight an take care of Tarver,Johnson and Roy. If ROY can redeem himself some what that would make a good pay per view!. That way Toney can avenge his loss and make alot of money in the process!.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> More like a fat ass
> But James has personality..............and thats more than any of the losers in the 200+ class can say.




HLL YEAH F-ING BLACK PILLSBURY DOUGH BOY


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> HLL YEAH F-ING BLACK PILLSBURY DOUGH BOY




how can that be?  Black people have better genetics.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how can that be?  Black people have better genetics.



 You can't be serious!  Gotta be joking, I hate on EVERYONE!!!! IF IT ONE THING THAT'S THE SAME ALL OVER THE WORLD IT'S ASSHOLES!!!!!!  Look'em up on www.ASSHOLES.com


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> You can't be serious!  Gotta be joking, I hate on EVERYONE!!!! IF IT ONE THING THAT'S THE SAME ALL OVER THE WORLD IT'S ASSHOLES!!!!!!  Look'em up on www.ASSHOLES.com


 He is joking.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> HLL YEAH F-ING BLACK PILLSBURY DOUGH BOY


yep  
and a millionaire..........who is considered one of the greatest pound for pound fighters of all time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't have to look you up

(Pretty handy, EH?)


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

By the way P-FUNK nice pics how long have you been lifting?.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> By the way P-FUNK nice pics how long have you been lifting?.




Started when I was 14.  I am 26 now.  Have been really serious, strict and consisten for the past 5 years.

and yes, i was joking.

and yes, i am an asshole.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

I know hateschool so was I. TRY those circuits, they'll help


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Started when I was 14.  I am 26 now.  Have been really serious, strict and consisten for the past 5 years.
> 
> and yes, i was joking.
> 
> and yes, i am an asshole.



So am I! An asshole that is!  How much do you weigh and how tall are you?.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> I know hateschool so was I. TRY those circuits, they'll help


 I will.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> So am I! An asshole that is!  How much do you weigh and how tall are you?.




Well, at my biggest I was 200lbs.  I look best at about 190 (which I am in that picture).  I did some BBing contests and dieted down to 170lbs.  After the last contest I never bulked back up so I could stay at 170lbs and compete in olympic lifting as a 77kg lifter.  I am 5'5".


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Started when I was 14.  I am 26 now.  Have been really serious, strict and consisten for the past 5 years.
> 
> I'm 27 6'1" 250lbs muscular, but need to get back down to 225. Been with my lady for 8 years but got lazy in the last 5!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> So am I! An asshole that is!  How much do you weigh and how tall are you?.


P funk is 5'5 and has a 30 inch waist and a 49 1/4 inch chest...he weighs 197lbs
He just trains for fun but still can bench 545 raw and dead lifts 765....


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> P funk is 5'5 and has a 30 inch waist and a 49 1/4 inch chest...he weighs 197lbs
> He just trains for fun but still can bench 545 raw and dead lifts 765....




tell it like it is my man.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, at my biggest I was 200lbs.  I look best at about 190 (which I am in that picture).  I did some BBing contests and dieted down to 170lbs.  After the last contest I never bulked back up so I could stay at 170lbs and compete in olympic lifting as a 77kg lifter.  I am 5'5".



Like the width of your back, small waist. all you need is more definition to go pro. And which lifts do you do? or are you a jack of all trades?.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Like the width of your back, small waist. all you need is more definition to go pro. And which lifts do you do? or are you a jack of all trades?.




I do the two contested olympic lifts.  The snatch and the clean and jerk.

I don't want to go pro in BBing.  I am done with it.  I appreciate those that do it but it is not for me.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

I told hime he could go pro.  He could easily get his natty pro card.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> P funk is 5'5 and has a 30 inch waist and a 49 1/4 inch chest...he weighs 197lbs
> He just trains for fun but still can bench 545 raw and dead lifts 765....



Maybe I should use him as motivation! me bench 450 deadlift 625. But right now I gotta stop heavy lifting but because I gotta drop 47lbs in 2 months for the court officer traning.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do the two contested olympic lifts.  The snatch and the clean and jerk.
> 
> I don't want to go pro in BBing.  I am done with it.  I appreciate those that do it but it is not for me.


Just an off topic question....
*what makes an Olympic lifter great*.....other than technique...
*is it a great squat and dead lift*......I was always strong in the upper body but for shit on squats and deads.......so I could never lift much in Olympic style..


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I told hime he could go pro.  He could easily get his natty pro card.



Is that you in the picture?.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

Yea, im 5'9" 206lbs


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Old topic subject, due to my african genes the more I lift the more size I put on even with a reduction in caloric intake and it's pissing me off to no end!!!!! Anyone got any cutting tips besides putting the freeweights down?.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just an off topic question....
> *what makes an Olympic lifter great*.....other than technique...
> *is it a great squat and dead lift*......I was always strong in the upper body but for shit on squats and deads.......so I could never lift much in Olympic style..


 Speed and a strong front/overhead squat are important. You also need a good ability to connect between the extension and the squat. I'm sure P will explain it more in depth.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, im 5'9" 206lbs



Ya look bigger in the photo!


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Old topic subject, due to my african genes the more I lift the more size I put on even with a reduction in caloric intake and it's pissing me off to no end!!!!! Anyone got any cutting tips besides putting the freeweights down?.



put the fork down!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just an off topic question....
> *what makes an Olympic lifter great*.....other than technique...
> *is it a great squat and dead lift*......I was always strong in the upper body but for shit on squats and deads.......so I could never lift much in Olympic style..




a number of things make a great o-lifter.  technique is one of them but a lot of people (especially powerlifter trying to say that their sport is better) will say that it is all technique.  There is technique in everything.  A solid deadlift, squat or bench technique will warrent better lifts.  It is a very athletic sport.  Originally there were 3 lifts that were contested.  The snatch, the clean and press (strict press) and the clean and jerk.  The snatch was the balance type lift which showed how coordinated and athletic the lifter was.  The clean and press was a test of raw strength as you were forced to strict press overhead and show your upper body power.  The clean and jerk was a combo of the two showing how the upper and lower body work in concert to shape a well rounded athlete.  The Press was dropped because the form started to get basterdized as guys were leaning way back making it more of an incline press and it was getting harder to judge what was legit and what wasn't.

Now the snatch and clean and jerk are the two contested lifts.  To be good you need power, speed, technique and above all strength.  O-lifting is a strength sport.  As great as your technique is to clean and jerk over 500lbs you have to have som serious strength (and guts!).


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> Ya look bigger in the photo!


Fat will do that.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

Need cutting help now! I Run two miles in the morning and 4 in the night with little results, plus all done with a sauna suit and sweats and I'm taking xenedrine.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fat will do that.



Shut up you chicken legged fuck.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> put the fork down!



  F-u Myk good one!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Shut up you chicken legged fuck.


Give me 5 days and my legs will be 4 inches bigger than yours fatty.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> F-u Myk good one!


  
whats the sauna suit for?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Speed and a strong front/overhead squat are important. You also need a good ability to connect between the extension and the squat. I'm sure P will explain it more in depth.




yea squating is important.  Especially the front squat.  Elite olympic lifters are front squatting around 3x's their body weight usually.  When they back squat look out!  A lot of them have stopped because the transition to the actual lift is less (speceficity).  The super heavy weights have huge squats most of them in the 900lb range.  And that is raw and ass to the grass depth with a narrow stance!  None of this suit with a double shoulder width stance to parallel.  These guys can throw down.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Give me 5 days and my legs will be 4 inches bigger than yours fatty.



Mine strapped at a bit over 27" today.  So if yours are that much bigger then props to ya.  But untill then, your a chicken legged fuck who has nothing better to do than start shit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea squating is important. Especially the front squat. Elite olympic lifters are front squatting around 3x's their body weight usually. When they back squat look out! A lot of them have stopped because the transition to the actual lift is less (speceficity). The super heavy weights have huge squats most of them in the 900lb range. And that is raw and ass to the grass depth with a narrow stance! None of this suit with a double shoulder width stance to parallel. These guys can throw down.


 Holy fuck 900 ATF? That's bad ass.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mine strapped at a bit over 27" today.  So if yours are that much bigger then props to ya.  But untill then, your a chicken legged fuck who has nothing better to do than start shit.


Mine are 26.5 and I have not trained them in 10 years.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Holy fuck 900 ATF? That's bad ass.




yea, someone (I think Chemerkin) said they don't squat anymore because they can get near 1000lbs and it doesn't make their clean any better...lol.

Chemerkin is the strongest dude there is.  Reze Zadeh has the world records (he broke Chemerkin's) because he is faster and has better technique.  But Chemerkin is the strongest!  He is so big that he can't even get into a solid rack position when he cleans.  If you watch him clean he actually never releasese his hands, relaxes his wrists or catches the bar on his chest.  He litterally throws it up (he is pretty slow too!) and catches it about a half an inch to an inch above his chest with his hands completly closed (like if you were to do a shoulder press).  Once he stand with it he lowers it to his chest and then jerks it.  If you think that is sick he did that with his world record of 550lbs!!  I don't know anyone that can even hold 550lbs off their chest standing up like that let alone take it from the floor and throw it up there!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

That's insaine. 550 off the chest, damn.


----------



## kingbee187 (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whats the sauna suit for?



For more sweat production.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, someone (I think Chemerkin) said they don't squat anymore because they can get near 1000lbs and it doesn't make their clean any better...lol.
> 
> Chemerkin is the strongest dude there is. Reze Zadeh has the world records (he broke Chemerkin's) because he is faster and has better technique. But Chemerkin is the strongest! He is so big that he can't even get into a solid rack position when he cleans. If you watch him clean he actually never releasese his hands, relaxes his wrists or catches the bar on his chest. He litterally throws it up (he is pretty slow too!) and catches it about a half an inch to an inch above his chest with his hands completly closed (like if you were to do a shoulder press). Once he stand with it he lowers it to his chest and then jerks it. If you think that is sick he did that with his world record of 550lbs!! I don't know anyone that can even hold 550lbs off their chest standing up like that let alone take it from the floor and throw it up there!!


 That's how I always did the clean and press. But I only used 540.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

kingbee187 said:
			
		

> For more sweat production.



why do you want to produce more sweat?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, someone (I think Chemerkin) said they don't squat anymore because they can get near 1000lbs and it doesn't make their clean any better...lol.
> 
> Chemerkin is the strongest dude there is.  Reze Zadeh has the world records (he broke Chemerkin's) because he is faster and has better technique.  But Chemerkin is the strongest!  He is so big that he can't even get into a solid rack position when he cleans.  If you watch him clean he actually never releasese his hands, relaxes his wrists or catches the bar on his chest.  He litterally throws it up (he is pretty slow too!) and catches it about a half an inch to an inch above his chest with his hands completly closed (like if you were to do a shoulder press).  Once he stand with it he lowers it to his chest and then jerks it.  If you think that is sick he did that with his world record of 550lbs!!  I don't know anyone that can even hold 550lbs off their chest standing up like that let alone take it from the floor and throw it up there!!



Bitchin'.  I still like to watch Zadeh though.  His cleans are a thing of beauty.


----------



## smallfry (Oct 24, 2005)

you know i think alot of this genetics crap is simple shit .... i think it has to do with the reate of proverty there are more black than white in poverty they adapt to this eat what they can and go outside and do something than whites do because majority of whites has computers video games and things that cause them to be distractied of going for a walk with ya home boyz ,"friends" . I think that has to do with why the majority of whites are fat than black because they dont have those other things . 
Now with measuring dicks i could give  shit although i 've heard on the average blacks have a bit bigger dicks than whites maybe the slaves had a theory i dont know but if your worried someone has a bigger dick than you go buy something chances are their still someone outthere bigger i dont give a shit so fuck it worry bout yo small pecker if ya want biotch"talking to anyone thats worried not being the bigger man " lol


----------



## John H. (Oct 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.



Hi God hand,

It certainly IS TRUE that Black People WORK HARD and HAVE for some time so it would follow that THEY WOULD LOOK DAMN GOOD since they WORK AT IT in all endeavors in their lives. 

"White" people USED to WORK much harder than they now do - they have it made many times - NOT everyone for sure - but MANY. 

Black people DO seem to UNDERSTAND the important and simple things of life such as but not limited to  HOW TO TRULY LOVE others. Black people LABOR HARD - those that WORK for sure! 

There are those who are "White" and those that are "Black" that ARE EXTREMELY WELL BUILT - BECAUSE they WORK AT IT! 

Genetics has something to do with some too. FOR SURE!

EVERYONE has the POTENTIAL to BE THEIR VERY BEST - IF they WORK AT IT - EARN IT!!! GUARANTEED!!! They just have to LEARN HOW from all aspects AND DO IT!!! STAY WITH IT!!!

Now, GET YOUR ASS in the gym and WORK OUT - HONESTLY - and STAY WITH IT - ACHIEVE YOU POTENTIAL - YOU WILL!!! GUARANTEED - IF YOU STAY WITH IT!!! 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...bs_b_2_3/102-7497778-5974503?v=glance&s=books

I hope this link works


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2005)

there you go Godhand, a whole book on the topic,I hope your happy now!


----------



## MyK (Oct 27, 2005)

heres a qoute from the review on the book, apparently the results aren't valid, "true to the scientific method".  oh well, I guess we'll never know!





> Ironically, the greatest strength of Entine's book-its single-minded focus and clarity-likewise yields its greatest weakness. Because Taboo takes the form of an argument-a case to be proved, rather than an inquiry-it has a polemical flavor. Instead of sifting through fragmented, conflicting data on the rise of black athletes in sports, Entine seeks to prove his case by presuming his conclusion is true, then supporting it with selected evidence. Such a "proof" would be reasonable, were it not for his claim of reliance on the "scientific method." It is a disingenuous claim. The book does not even attempt to examine a robust data set, evaluate the strengths and weaknesses of the information, or come to an evenhanded conclusion. Instead Entine chooses to spare his readers the ambiguities of robust data, which form the core of a scientific inquiry. Ultimately, the verdict is still out as to whether natural talent or hard work and determination account primarily for athletic prowess. The most probable answer is that they are inextricably linked. Rather than nature or nurture, the answer most likely lies in an interaction between the two. Entine's proposed biocultural theory offers an attractive explanation, suggesting that cultural conditions can amplify small but meaningful differences in performance related to heredity. Thus, inherited physiological differences may prove meaningless without rigorous training.
> !


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Basically he's saying the smarter you are the smaller your cock. Are you still


i must be one dumb bastard lol


----------



## zulubd (Oct 27, 2005)

*blacks have great genetics*

Greetings Smallfry, JohnH, and myk; before trying to analyze blacks, you should graduate from at least high school, or obtain a GED because your grammar sucks.   I barely comprehended any of your posts.   I am sure your writings reflect your educational level. ??? ???dumb fucks???  

What the fuck* do you mean ???working hard results better genetics.???   You sound like a redneck living in a mobile home.   Go study evolution.   A person picking cotton will not yield better genetics.  Chinese endured slave conditions while working in rice patches; why aren???t they as big as blacks.   It???s all genetics.  We have the best.   Now go fuck* your sister or whatever you white folk do when you???re not getting sunburn, what a defect.  You can???t even enjoy the sun without burning your skin.   Blacks, we have pigment in our skin that protects us from those rays.  ???Just another superior feature of the black man???   

Additionally, let me give you shit-balls a clue; *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat ass motherfucking  *  jealous white boys don???t know shit* about blacks.   The only thing you know is that if you ever are caught in the right black hood, you are guaranteed a good ass kicking, which should include knocking your teethe out.   The aforementioned actions won???t bring back 200 million African slaves killed by whites, nor will it end racism, but it would result great jubilance.  

Blacks have the best genetics.   Go to West Africa.  West African tribes don???t have the best diets, but they still produce 6???4 240lbs males.   Blacks are the reason Germany and Russia created the first chemistry-steroid labs to help their athletes compete against black athletes.   Go read the Jesse Owens story.  

It fucking kills me.  Whites are so arrogant.  They think they can summate the black experience.  You motherfuckers* have never been black, nor do you have the attributes.   All of stereotypes presented in the aforementioned posts are media-enhanced/fears/myths/and bullshit* whites want to believe.   Until any of you pale-faces can go outside in the hot sun without suntan lotion, obtain a big dick, or deal with racism everyday of your life, shut the fuck* up; go take some creatine, prohormones, test, ect???white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat ass motherfuckers*


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 27, 2005)

This lame ass thread is still going....Get a fucking life guys.

 WHy don't you just search for some racism. 

 Doesn't it get old.


----------



## DanK (Oct 28, 2005)

I am strongly suspicious that zulubd and the many other incarnations in this thread, is one of those little M&M clones from the slim shady video, if he actually was black, he wouldn't act so incredibly stupid while trying to act superior, haha man, you got us, we really believed you were an incredibly stupid black guy for a while there. Now tell us a story about how you were walking down the street and the guy was all thinking he was cool so you tore your shirt off and flexed and made him cry like a baby, that's my favorite. If you want to keep up your charade (SHA RAID in case you read as well as you write) why don't you go for the Ron Coleman doesn't need steroids cause he's black angle, I'm sure you can keep us rolling if you write some new material and I think that's a great new angle on your posts you could shoot for.


----------



## zulubd (Oct 28, 2005)

*Dank AKA little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fag  -* I assure you I am black and have better genetics than anyone on this forum.  Go take some creatine, prohormones, steroids, etc... I see that you're from mizzou.  From what I have read the white boys in the midwest are heavily into fucking* animals, which explains your ignorance and tendencies to suck dog dicks*.  Do me a favor.  Please go to the nearest black hood and get your teethe knocked out, or maybe your skull smashed.  What a calamity, a little white boy with no guts or dick sitting at a computer playing video games, jacking off to video girls, and fucking his moms cat and dog.  If you saw me on the street you would be to afraid to say a word to me,* little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fag  *


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *Dank AKA little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fag  -* I assure you I am black and have better genetics than anyone on this forum.  Go take some creatine, prohormones, steroids, etc... I see that you're from mizzou.  From what I have read the white boys in the midwest are heavily into fucking* animals, which explains your ignorance and tendencies to suck dog dicks*.  Do me a favor.  Please go to the nearest black hood and get your teethe knocked out, or maybe your skull smashed.  What a calamity, a little white boy with no guts or dick sitting at a computer playing video games, jacking off to video girls, and fucking his moms cat and dog.  If you saw me on the street you would be to afraid to say a word to me,* little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fag  *




fuck you nigger!!!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *Dank AKA little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fag  -* I assure you I am black and have better genetics than anyone on this forum.  Go take some creatine, prohormones, steroids, etc... I see that you're from mizzou.  From what I have read the white boys in the midwest are heavily into fucking* animals, which explains your ignorance and tendencies to suck dog dicks*.  Do me a favor.  Please go to the nearest black hood and get your teethe knocked out, or maybe your skull smashed.  What a calamity, a little white boy with no guts or dick sitting at a computer playing video games, jacking off to video girls, and fucking his moms cat and dog.  If you saw me on the street you would be to afraid to say a word to me,* little-dick, flat-ass, pecker-nose, pale-face, fucking* fag  *


----------



## god hand (Oct 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> fuck you nigger!!!!


                         I glad I made this thread!


----------



## DanK (Oct 28, 2005)

> If you saw me on the street you would be to afraid to say a word to me



That all depends on if you rip your shirt off and flex.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I glad I made this thread!


Are you down with that Zulu bitch?


----------



## Tier (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Greetings Smallfry, JohnH, and myk; before trying to analyze blacks, you should graduate from at least high school, or obtain a GED because your grammar sucks.   I barely comprehended any of your posts.   I am sure your writings reflect your educational level. ??? ???dumb fucks???
> 
> What the fuck* do you mean ???working hard results better genetics.???   You sound like a redneck living in a mobile home.   Go study evolution.   A person picking cotton will not yield better genetics.  Chinese endured slave conditions while working in rice patches; why aren???t they as big as blacks.   It???s all genetics.  We have the best.   Now go fuck* your sister or whatever you white folk do when you???re not getting sunburn, what a defect.  You can???t even enjoy the sun without burning your skin.   Blacks, we have pigment in our skin that protects us from those rays.  ???Just another superior feature of the black man???
> 
> ...




Thats a good reply!
But of course in regards to grammar single quotes are only used for quotes within a quote. The period which you placed in your single quotes should have been outside because it was part of the sentance and not the quote. 

Our skin is well adapted to european climates which is where our ancestory lies, "Go Study Evolution". 

I don't have a sister to fuck, can I borrow yours?

White and pale face? Calling somebody white who is white is sure a good insult sir.

Let me lend you a little clue here with a few quotes.

rac·ism   Audio pronunciation of "racism" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (rszm)
n.

   1. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others. (Dictionary.com)

"You can???t even enjoy the sun without burning your skin.   Blacks, we have pigment in our skin that protects us from those rays.  ???Just another superior feature of the black man??? " (note the single quotes inside the double quotes)

You're a racist by definition.

dis·crim·i·na·tion   Audio pronunciation of "discrimination" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (d-skrm-nshn)
n.
 Treatment or consideration based on class or category rather than individual merit; partiality or prejudice: racial discrimination; discrimination against foreigners.

"It fucking kills me.  Whites are so arrogant." 

You just made a discriminatory comment.

What "kills me" is you're bragging that if somebody white goes into a black neighborhood they're in danger. That very attitude and fact is a big reason why some biased whites will never think of you as equals, some blacks act subhuman, they have no control over themselves which loses white's respect. Your comment was something to be ashamed of, but instead your brag about it. You just don't get it do you.

You've become what you hate.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> Thats a good reply!
> But of course in regards to grammar single quotes are only used for quotes within a quote. The period which you placed in your single quotes should have been outside because it was part of the sentance *( sentence)* and not the quote.
> 
> Our skin is well adapted to european *( European) *climates which is where our ancestory *(ancestry)* lies, "Go Study Evolution".
> ...



Racist


----------



## Tier (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not claiming to be an English Professor. I was just pointing out the irony.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm not claiming to be an English Professor. I was just pointing out the irony.


I'm just messing with you 
Thought your post was right on


----------



## Tier (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## zulubd (Oct 28, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

*tier, myk, ivan, mino lee * are the true epitome of *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking jealous white boys.*Mino lee you are the exact reason I feel that more Asians are more racist than people expect.  You know Asians have the worst genetics on earth.  Additionally, you all are the skinny, little-dick, always-smiling jealous motherfucking* flat-ass, pie-face, bad-body bitches*.   Show some respect to your superior and shut the fuck* up bitch*.   

Tier you???re thinking is the exact reason racism exists.   Your statement can be misconstrued that only blacks beat the shit out of whites to pay them back for slavery and racism.   There are just as many violent whites as there are blacks.  Your statements are propaganda used by whites to justify racism. * Go fuck yourself white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*

I love this.   We have a bunch of brave white boys hiding behind their keyboards submitting racist crap.  I would bet a million that none of you have the heart to repeat these statements on the street to any black. * You all are a bunch of insecure white fags, white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *tier, myk, ivan, mino lee * are the true epitome of *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking jealous white boys.*Mino lee you are the exact reason I feel that more Asians are more racist than people expect.  You know Asians have the worst genetics on earth.  Additionally, you all are the skinny, little-dick, always-smiling jealous motherfucking* flat-ass, pie-face, bad-body bitches*.   Show some respect to your superior and shut the fuck* up bitch*.
> 
> Tier you???re thinking is the exact reason racism exists.   Your statement can be misconstrued that only blacks beat the shit out of whites to pay them back for slavery and racism.   There are just as many violent whites as there are blacks.  Your statements are propaganda used by whites to justify racism. * Go fuck yourself white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*
> 
> I love this.   We have a bunch of brave white boys hiding behind their keyboards submitting racist crap.  I would bet a million that none of you have the heart to repeat these statements on the street to any black. * You all are a bunch of insecure white fags, white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *tier, myk, ivan, mino lee * are the true epitome of *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking jealous white boys.*Mino lee you are the exact reason I feel that more Asians are more racist than people expect.  You know Asians have the worst genetics on earth.  Additionally, you all are the skinny, little-dick, always-smiling jealous motherfucking* flat-ass, pie-face, bad-body bitches*.   Show some respect to your superior and shut the fuck* up bitch*.
> 
> Tier you???re thinking is the exact reason racism exists.   Your statement can be misconstrued that only blacks beat the shit out of whites to pay them back for slavery and racism.   There are just as many violent whites as there are blacks.  Your statements are propaganda used by whites to justify racism. * Go fuck yourself white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*
> 
> I love this.   We have a bunch of brave white boys hiding behind their keyboards submitting racist crap.  I would bet a million that none of you have the heart to repeat these statements on the street to any black. * You all are a bunch of insecure white fags, white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2005)

My old training partner and I used to have nicknames for the guys we would see in the gym. We had one guy that I hadn't seen for several months, that we called Mini-Pac because he looked a lot like Tupac.

Anyhow, maybe 5 months later (about a week ago) I see him again for the first time in, obviously - months. He had good definition before, but not a lot of size. I'd have to guess right now that he is sporting at least 19.5 inchers, just as lean as before, and only about 5'10" at the very most.

HOWEVER, he has no real size anywhere else to speak of. No back, no chest, all arms.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Greetings Smallfry, JohnH, and myk; before trying to analyze blacks, you should graduate from at least high school, or obtain a GED because your grammar sucks.



JohnH is black.


----------



## zulubd (Oct 28, 2005)

Ms. foreman 

*There is nothing worst than a white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking homosexual.  You come on these forums to virtually molest the young teenagers.  You are the exact reason I believe most fags are more racist and jealous than there heterosexual counterparts.   Now go take some more steroids to help make up for your lack of genetics and deficient white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking body.*

JohnH maybe black on the outside, but it is evident by his post he is not black on the inside.  If he is black, I would consider him part of the problem.  By the way, blacks who are known as cracker-lovers get their ass beat too.  Which means, he loves acting white more than confronting whites who issue racist statements about blacks.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Ms. foreman
> 
> *There is nothing worst than a white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking homosexual.  You come on these forums to virtually molest the young teenagers.  You are the exact reason I believe most fags are more racist and jealous than there heterosexual counterparts.   Now go take some more steroids to help make up for your lack of genetics and deficient white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking body.*


----------



## zulubd (Oct 28, 2005)

*white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers* especially the fags like *Ms. foreman * who take steroids because of their lack of genetics


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers* especially the fags like *Ms. foreman * who take steroids because of their lack of genetics



I love you.  Can we have interracial anal children together?


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers* especially the fags like *Ms. foreman * who take steroids because of their lack of genetics


----------



## Tier (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *tier, myk, ivan, mino lee * are the true epitome of *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking jealous white boys.*Mino lee you are the exact reason I feel that more Asians are more racist than people expect.  You know Asians have the worst genetics on earth.  Additionally, you all are the skinny, little-dick, always-smiling jealous motherfucking* flat-ass, pie-face, bad-body bitches*.   Show some respect to your superior and shut the fuck* up bitch*.
> 
> Tier you???re thinking is the exact reason racism exists.   Your statement can be misconstrued that only blacks beat the shit out of whites to pay them back for slavery and racism.   There are just as many violent whites as there are blacks.  Your statements are propaganda used by whites to justify racism. * Go fuck yourself white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*
> 
> I love this.   We have a bunch of brave white boys hiding behind their keyboards submitting racist crap.  I would bet a million that none of you have the heart to repeat these statements on the street to any black. * You all are a bunch of insecure white fags, white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*



I didn't justify racism, I said some biased whites think that. *How do you justify your racism? *

You're behind your keyboard too. 

You fail to address much if any issue with real content and instead of actually addressing anything you spout profanity. 


Now come up with Intellectual viewpoints and supportive evidence. You either do that or you're just trolling and wasting everybody's time. Have you ever written an argumentative English paper? You're post is littered with opinions and lack of something as excruciatingly basic as supportive evidence. 

Please either come up with something that demonstrates your ability to think not just throw insults and make childish assertions. Or you can save everybody from reading verbally incontinent drool and just don't post at all.


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *tier, myk, ivan, mino lee * are the true epitome of *white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking jealous white boys.*Mino lee you are the exact reason I feel that more Asians are more racist than people expect.  You know Asians have the worst genetics on earth.  Additionally, you all are the skinny, little-dick, always-smiling jealous motherfucking* flat-ass, pie-face, bad-body bitches*.   Show some respect to your superior and shut the fuck* up bitch*.
> 
> Tier you???re thinking is the exact reason racism exists.   Your statement can be misconstrued that only blacks beat the shit out of whites to pay them back for slavery and racism.   There are just as many violent whites as there are blacks.  Your statements are propaganda used by whites to justify racism. * Go fuck yourself white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*
> 
> I love this.   We have a bunch of brave white boys hiding behind their keyboards submitting racist crap.  I would bet a million that none of you have the heart to repeat these statements on the street to any black. * You all are a bunch of insecure white fags, white, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*









how long were you a slave??


----------



## Tier (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm white, my grandma was pure fresh off the boat German. We had no slaves.

So pay me back for something you never endured, and for something I never did nor did any of my family. 

Do you see your ignorance yet?


----------



## DanK (Oct 28, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> Do you see your ignorance yet?



A key ingredient to ignorance is the ability to ignore rational thought, so try not to be too rational when dealing with ignorant people. Instead, threaten to rip your shit off and flex until they cry like babies, then go through a list of wrestling moves  you'd use on the next (clothes line and suplex are big favorites).

The term African American is used to differentiate black Americans from real Africans, yeah, that's right, real Africans don't want to be associated with little thugabees either.


----------



## Tier (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL , oh okay my mistake!



ITS ON NOW ZULU 






FIRST I'LL DO THIS TO YOU






THEN I'LL GET YOU IN A VIDEO GAME AND DRIVE THE POINT HOME LIKE THIS





THEN YOUR MOMMA'S GONNA CRY LIKE THIS


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## zulubd (Oct 28, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

*tier, myk, dank, ms. forman, and all of the other white racist trash, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers especially the fags like Ms. foreman who take steroids because of their lack of genetics.*   You're ignorant posts about african americans, you're parents weren't slave masters, or I wasn't a slave validates why racism will always exists, especially by whites.   Btw, many german settlers were slave masters in case you didn't know.  The complex issues of racism can only be understood by those who have been oppressed.  During the genderism era women were degraded by men.  Only a woman can explain how that feels.  Being white absolves you from comprehending racism.  Like I said before, go take your creatine and steroids, and shut the fuck* *up pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers. *


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2005)

How would a white person not understand racism, when you are displaying it towards white people right now?


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *tier, myk, dank, ms. forman, and all of the other white racist trash, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers especially the fags like Ms. foreman who take steroids because of their lack of genetics.*   You're ignorant posts about african americans, you're parents weren't slave masters, or I wasn't a slave validates why racism will always exists, especially by whites.   Btw, many german settlers were slave masters in case you didn't know.  The complex issues of racism can only be understood by those who have been oppressed.  During the genderism era women were degraded by men.  Only a woman can explain how that feels.  Being white absolves you from comprehending racism.  Like I said before, go take your creatine and steroids, and shut the fuck* *up pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers. *





Darkness! Darkness everybody! Darkness is here!!!


----------



## zulubd (Oct 28, 2005)

*mudge,

Let me educate the uneducated.  The definition of racism is 'the power to negatively affect the destiny of the another race.'   This is the sociology definition created by some german scientist.  Blacks do not have the power to do anything to white people that would affect their way of life.  Prejudice is another thing, which means to judge someone or something because of its different characteristics.  The words I use like pale-face and little-dick are meant for the racist fags who started making racially derogatory remarks about blacks early in the discussion.   * 

*Myk, you're posts validate that your are a bitch*, little-dick, pale-face, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *
> Myk, you're posts validate that your are a bitch*, little-dick, pale-face, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucker*.*


*


guess what bro! IM BLACK!!!!!   an african Canadian!! but I'm black bro! and you know what, I hate niggers like you giving the black man a bad name!!! I have alot of white friends and they love me like a brother! 

BOTH my girlfriends are white, and I'll admit I get a bad vibe from their pops, but fuck it!!! you need to chill the fuck out!*


----------



## zulubd (Oct 29, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

Myk, you authenticate why the black man has been oppressed and subjugated for so long.  You are black on the outside, but white on the inside.   You are nothing but a pet to your white friends, like a dog.  You are a punk bitch*.  You would not survive one day in the black hood.  You are a weak motherfucker*.  When the white racists on this forum were disrespecting the black race, you joined in on the fun instead rebutting.   In the 70s, the black panthers hunted fake-ass blacks down like you and did some terrible things.  *You are a cancer to your race.*  It just hit me.  You have the characteristics of a white guy or you hate your black characteristics such as big nose, black skin, big butt, big dick, and dominating physique.   Oh sorry, I am describing myself in the aforementioned reference.   *Stay in Canada ???white boy???.  I mean that figuratively bitch*.    *


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2005)

whatever nugga! as if!!!!

Im thug!! I would come to your ghetto and fuck shit up! just cuz a brother wears abercrombie doesn't mean that he is a pet to the white man! im BLACK and i love it, I listen to fifty and em all day! and my skin isn't all that black I have light skin, so what so what!!! your just pissed cuz your dark!

DARKNESS! DARKNESS EVERYBODY! DARKNESS IS HERE!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *tier, myk, dank, ms. forman, and all of the other white racist trash, pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers especially the fags like Ms. foreman who take steroids because of their lack of genetics.*   You're ignorant posts about african americans, you're parents weren't slave masters, or I wasn't a slave validates why racism will always exists, especially by whites.   Btw, many german settlers were slave masters in case you didn't know.  The complex issues of racism can only be understood by those who have been oppressed.  During the genderism era women were degraded by men.  Only a woman can explain how that feels.  Being white absolves you from comprehending racism.  Like I said before, go take your creatine and steroids, and shut the fuck* *up pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking crackers. *


My nigga


----------



## Ninja TS (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## zulubd (Oct 29, 2005)

Myk, as reiterated before, you are feeling inadequate because you don't have the features of a true Zulu soldier.  I'm sure you can't run or jump, nor do you have great genetics.  Which explains why you reject your blackness.  Your light-skin is a result of white blood bitch*.  You are a fake wanna-be black.  You have the features of a white pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose cracker.  You think I care if a black man is light or dark skinned.  Whites characterize light and dark skinned blacks as niggaz.  You are more fucked* up than I thought if you believe that shit*.   What I hate is some "black on the outside - white on the inside" prom-queen giving these white racists confidence to disrespect my race.  One of my old college football teammates warned me about fake ass blacks who lived in canada.  He played in the CFL before entering the NFL for 3 years.  He stated that you black canadians are clueless.  You canadian blacks don't believe police beat blacks, even if it is caught on cameras.


----------



## zulubd (Oct 29, 2005)

Ninja,

You have made 2 posts.  You feel your first 2 post on this site should be racist ones.  Take my advice, *you flat-ass, little-dick, long-nose, pale-face bitch* ass*, go share a bag of dicks with Ms. foreman...

You are probably spoofing your identity as Ms. foreman...


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Ninja,
> 
> You have made 2 posts.  You feel your first 2 post on this site should be racist ones.  Take my advice, *you flat-ass, little-dick, long-nose, pale-face bitch* ass*, go share a bag of dicks with Ms. foreman...


----------



## zulubd (Oct 29, 2005)

*shut the fuck* up pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking cracker, ms. foreman *


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Myk, as reiterated before, you are feeling inadequate because you don't have the features of a true Zulu soldier.  I'm sure you can't run or jump, nor do you have great genetics.  Which explains why you reject your blackness.  Your light-skin is a result of white blood bitch*.  You are a fake wanna-be black.  You have the features of a white pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose cracker.  You think I care if a black man is light or dark skinned.  Whites characterize light and dark skinned blacks as niggaz.  You are more fucked* up than I thought if you believe that shit*.   What I hate is some "black on the outside - white on the inside" prom-queen giving these white racists confidence to disrespect my race.  One of my old college football teammates warned me about fake ass blacks who lived in canada.  He played in the CFL before entering the NFL for 3 years.  He stated that you black canadians are clueless.  You canadian blacks don't believe police beat blacks, even if it is caught on cameras.



I don't know man, what your saying to me is making me confused! the white people are so nice to me! I mean I sit with them at luch, and I fuck the girls, and when I wear abercrombie and american eagle clothes, even old whit people are nice to me!!


I've never had any problems with the cops here in canada, theyre really nice!


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *shut the fuck* up pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking cracker. *


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> Ninja,
> 
> You have made 2 posts.  You feel your first 2 post on this site should be racist ones.  Take my advice, *you flat-ass, little-dick, long-nose, pale-face bitch* ass*, go share a bag of dicks with Ms. foreman...
> 
> You are probably spoofing your identity as Ms. foreman...


----------



## zulubd (Oct 29, 2005)

*go fuck* a sheep or fag pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking cracker, ms. foreman*


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



thats like sooooooo racist! even my white friends would say so!


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *go fuck* a sheep or fag pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking cracker, ms. foreman*


I bet you $1000 my cock bigger than yours


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *go fuck* a sheep or fag pale-face, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass motherfucking cracker, ms. foreman*


You look hot in your pic


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 29, 2005)

im not racist,,,and im white,,,,i just dont like people who are white pretending to be black its fucking sad,,,,we call them wiggers ,,,white niggers lol and im in australia


----------



## Tier (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> mudge,
> 
> Let me educate the uneducated.  The definition of racism is 'the power to negatively affect the destiny of the another race.'   This is the sociology definition created by some german scientist.



No, It isn't.


Merriam-Webster:

Main Entry: rac·ism
Pronunciation: 'rA-"si-z&m also -"shi-
Function: noun
1 : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2 : racial *prejudice* or discrimination

Dictionary.com:
rac·ism   Audio pronunciation of "racism" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (rszm)
n.

   1. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.
   2. Discrimination or *prejudice* based on race.

You simply don't have the facts, racism is not what you say it is and it goes hand in hand with prejudice. Show me this "Some German Scientist" quotes or his name. (_Google apparently doesn't know the quote either: Your search - "the power to negatively affect the destiny of the another race" - did not match any documents. Nor did it when I took out your extra "the"._ )


You should watch Carlito's Way: Rise to Power (2005). There is somebody just like you in it who is just mad at his situation, his african american brother ends up shooting him in the head. Just remember, you see what you want to see, you find reasons for validating your own opinion. You can take almost any situation and find some angle which makes it look racist.

And it's too bad why you don't see slinging insults that carry with them no content just lowers you.

And my Grandma wasn't here early enough to have slaves, she's 80 right now.


Every additional post you make carries with it more propoganda and lies, you have no real information. Being black isn't how you act, that in fact is a *PREJUDICIAL STATEMENT* . You are the biggest racist posting in this thread.


----------



## DanK (Oct 29, 2005)

> The complex issues of racism can only be understood by those who have been oppressed.



HELP, I'm being oppressed now! IT BURNS! IT BURNS SO BAD!



> Blacks do not have the power to do anything to white people that would affect their way of life.



You said you have the power to kick my ass and bust out my teeth and all that crap, you don't think that would degrade my life to some degree. Sure it's not slavery, cause I don't live in your crappy little fantasy hood (yeah, that's right, you live in the burbs bitch) and have to deal with your level of ignorance on a daily basis, unless of course I choose to come here to get my daily dose of dumb.

More pictures foreman, if you can push him to get his font three sizes larger maybe he'll crush himself with the ridiculously large (overcompensating for something) letters.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 29, 2005)

zulubd said:
			
		

> *Blacks do not have the power to do anything to white people that would affect their way of life.*


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 29, 2005)

Man oh man has this post just gone to the third grade!!!!  Someone simply put out a question that any idiot can see.   Are there genetic differences between blacks and whites?  YES!!  Not who's oppressed, who's got the bigger dick, who's more thug, who's more ghetto... The question posted was whether someone thought blacks where predisposed to being able to run faster, pack on muscle quicker, etc...

On observation alone one can see that in professional sports, there's a higher concentration of black atheletes than white.  One can say it's genetics.  Another will say it's breeding from dating back to the slave days.  Then someone will call whoever says it racist.  I don't prejudge shit.  I will say I make a judgement based on observations.  Now after growing up playing organized soccer, basketball, baseball, football, and track and observing a few things does it make me racist to observe certain things?  These observations are based on growing up in South Central Pennsylvania, but also living in Texas and Utah as well.  For explosive positions of both speed and power, black atheletes predominantly dominate them.  That doesn't mean a white athelete can't compete at the same level, but that there is a general higher concentration of black atheletes in these positions.  When I ran track, the 100meter and 200 meter was consistantly won by black atheletes.  NOT EVERY TIME, but on a season if you looked at the results of most meets, then they generally won.  Most long distance races, 1600 meter, 3200 meter and even some of the 800meter races were statistically won by more white atheletes.  This is based on teams who had a both races of atheletes.  On teams that the school was predominantly black or white, all of the positions would be dominated one way or the other.  My own personal observation growing up was that black atheletes devoloped faster than white students.  In Jr high, the black guys were leaps and bounds faster as a group than the same number of white guys, among us that were receivers and backs.  By my senior year, that margin was much smaller across the boards.  To some on this board, I'm gonna be called a racist because I point out an observation that after watching this and stating my opinion is what I happen to believe.  I will go on record as saying I think black atheletes are generally quick, faster than their white counterparts.  I don't say ALL, but as a group.  One way to prove this would be just to look at the 40yard times and vertical leaps of every NFL rookie this year or any year at camp.  Scroll down through and average them based on race.  I would like to see what this statistic would be regardless whether it makes my statement true or not.  Just curiousity.  That's my two cents worth.  Now you may all go back to calling each other nigger and white trash crackers again...


----------



## Tier (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't mean to turn your post into a race war, but the few holier than though blacks get on my nerves like their shit doesn't stink.

I guarantee one year in Africa with the AIDS epidemic and running around on a zebra or whatever would change their mind about how bad they have it here.


----------



## diamond (Oct 29, 2005)

*HA! My 1st post in a bodybuilding forum is on race...*

I will first start off by saying that I am a 25 year old White female from North Carolina. ..And godhand..you're going to have to expect these guys to respond to your post in an immature fashion. It's what White guys do best. You see, here you pose a question obviously backed up by fact..and then they take a peek at your gallery expecting to see some little "Starvin Marvin" and see...well, lets just say  
 And that's the reaction that you get from someone who has been socially conditioned to believe that they are superior for a good part of their lives..and all of a sudden, when slapped with reality..BOOM..they haven't been conditioned to deal with the harsh reality that what they've believed for SO LONG is lie..so the defense mechanism kicks in. (ie.."Black people are genetically superior because they come from monkeys" and various other hilarious sounding things said throughout this thread) 
 I hate that we (White people) portray such IGNORANCE in matters such as this. A Black woman at my church who is much much older than me always says "we have to work twice as hard to get half as much"..and the same applies to us when it comes to physical fitness...But why is it so hard for us to accept? I think it's because we have basically everything handed to us so to speak..and think we're too SUPERIOR to have to work as hard or harder than someone else.I train my ass off, diet hard, and take in knowledge of my sport and apply that knowledge whenever possible..and I bet in my shows I can smoke ANY bitch..White, Black, Latina, Asian..WHATEVER. 
 Oh, and I have a question for Myk..uh, buddy...just what website were you on to get that picture you labeled "eke gettin some ass"? We can only assume you knew right where to go to get it because you're into that kinda ...whatever you like to call it  
 I guess you see where people's innermost darkest fears are in a thread like this. No one likes to come up short.
 godhand did I mention you're gorgeous? I bet the White guys hate to hear that from ME


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> I will first start off by saying that I am a 25 year old White female from North Carolina. ..And godhand..you're going to have to expect these guys to respond to your post in an immature fashion. It's what White guys do best. You see, here you pose a question obviously backed up by fact..and then they take a peek at your gallery expecting to see some little "Starvin Marvin" and see...well, lets just say
> And that's the reaction that you get from someone who has been socially conditioned to believe that they are superior for a good part of their lives..and all of a sudden, when slapped with reality..BOOM..they haven't been conditioned to deal with the harsh reality that what they've believed for SO LONG is lie..so the defense mechanism kicks in. (ie.."Black people are genetically superior because they come from monkeys" and various other hilarious sounding things said throughout this thread)
> I hate that we (White people) portray such IGNORANCE in matters such as this. A Black woman at my church who is much much older than me always says "we have to work twice as hard to get half as much"..and the same applies to us when it comes to physical fitness...But why is it so hard for us to accept? I think it's because we have basically everything handed to us so to speak..and think we're too SUPERIOR to have to work as hard or harder than someone else.I train my ass off, diet hard, and take in knowledge of my sport and apply that knowledge whenever possible..and I bet in my shows I can smoke ANY bitch..White, Black, Latina, Asian..WHATEVER.
> Oh, and I have a question for Myk..uh, buddy...just what website were you on to get that picture you labeled "eke gettin some ass"? We can only assume you knew right where to go to get it because you're into that kinda ...whatever you like to call it
> ...



I think he is more gorgeous than you think he is gorgeous.
And I told him first.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> I will first start off by saying that I am a 25 year old White female from North Carolina. ..And godhand..you're going to have to expect these guys to respond to your post in an immature fashion. It's what White guys do best. You see, here you pose a question obviously backed up by fact.
> 
> ...


  Yeah, sure you're a w/f/25 from North Carolina...

  You want some facts?  I've got plenty of them.

  Here's one: blacks make up 12.3% of the US' population yet are responsible for 50% of all murdered police officers.

  Something to be proud of, I'm sure.


----------



## Tier (Oct 29, 2005)

:/ I think the vast majority of my arguments have been sound. I don't see why an emotional appeal should give your post verisimilitude. You haven't presented any facts or reasons. The content of your post could just have well said "I LIKE BLACK PEOPLE!!!!" and would have communicated the same idea. I don't accept Black Lady at church SEZ evidence, but of course I don't go to church or participate in that sort of nonsense so there might be an all seeing black lady there, maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## diamond (Oct 30, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure you're a w/f/25 from North Carolina...
> 
> You want some facts?  I've got plenty of them.
> 
> ...





Thank you for reinforcing my statement   

The original question posed was "Do Black People have better genes than White People?" ..."better" may be an adjective relative to OPINION..but facts back up that the genetic makeup of races is slighty DIFFERENT.

Now...how in the world is "Here's one: blacks make up 12.3% of the US' population yet are responsible for 50% of all murdered police officers." relative to the question of genetic makeup?  

I would say that it has nothing to do with the question asked in this thread.

". black people, on the average, transport oxygen and glucose faster to their cells than white people. genetically, they are predisposed to, on the average, being better athletes physically. it's purely a genetic trait." on the other hand is backed up by proven fact..is relative to the question asked..and is in no way racially derrogatory. *applauds "DimebagDarrell" for having some sense* 

It was in the very first set of replies that someone started the "yeah your d*ck may be bigger...but darnit I'm smarter" nonsense. There is no sense for that ignorant statement (it makes the whole "I'm smarter than you" comment null and void by the way)


----------



## diamond (Oct 30, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> :/ I think the vast majority of my arguments have been sound. I don't see why an emotional appeal should give your post verisimilitude. You haven't presented any facts or reasons. The content of your post could just have well said "I LIKE BLACK PEOPLE!!!!" and would have communicated the same idea. I don't accept Black Lady at church SEZ evidence, but of course I don't go to church or participate in that sort of nonsense so there might be an all seeing black lady there, maybe I'm wrong!




I see that "work harder" must've really struck a nerve with you. (If I was on your level, I would probably stereotype you as being lazy..but since I don't know you, I won't do that.) 

Now what is your "vast majority of sound arguments"? I see that you copy and pasted a term as defined by Webster (Bravo!) and you posted some pictures that a teenager would probably find amusing (I really liked the "and your mothers gonna cry like this.." one  )...so uh, what's your "vast majority of sound evidence"?

I like "luke69duke69"s post. That ties into my point. Not just because I'm White, but because of my family's specific genetic makeup, I am predisposed to have high blood pressure..so I learned early how to prevent it, and I have not had an issue with it yet, nor I plan to because of the way I have adapted my lifestyle. It's the same thing with being physically fit. (I call it DISCIPLINE) I know what the facts are, so I may have to train harder than someone else..but being as good or better than the next chick IS ATTAINABLE..and for me to be as tight as I am, the extra hard work doesn't bother me. 

We have two options: 1.  Get off our asses and train and diet and practice and WIN or 2. Sit around and look up "n*gger popsicle" pictures and be full of angst because we are a lazy, blubbering mess. ..I chose to get ahead..but if you choose not to, that's on you...and now that you've wasted your time reading what I have to say, you're free to continue making a jackass out of yourself


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> I will first start off by saying that I am a 25 year old White female from North Carolina. ..And godhand..you're going to have to expect these guys to respond to your post in an immature fashion. It's what White guys do best. You see, here you pose a question obviously backed up by fact..and then they take a peek at your gallery expecting to see some little "Starvin Marvin" and see...well, lets just say
> And that's the reaction that you get from someone who has been socially conditioned to believe that they are superior for a good part of their lives..and all of a sudden, when slapped with reality..BOOM..they haven't been conditioned to deal with the harsh reality that what they've believed for SO LONG is lie..so the defense mechanism kicks in. (ie.."Black people are genetically superior because they come from monkeys" and various other hilarious sounding things said throughout this thread)
> I hate that we (White people) portray such IGNORANCE in matters such as this. A Black woman at my church who is much much older than me always says "we have to work twice as hard to get half as much"..and the same applies to us when it comes to physical fitness...But why is it so hard for us to accept? I think it's because we have basically everything handed to us so to speak..and think we're too SUPERIOR to have to work as hard or harder than someone else.I train my ass off, diet hard, and take in knowledge of my sport and apply that knowledge whenever possible..and I bet in my shows I can smoke ANY bitch..White, Black, Latina, Asian..WHATEVER.
> Oh, and I have a question for Myk..uh, buddy...just what website were you on to get that picture you labeled "eke gettin some ass"? We can only assume you knew right where to go to get it because you're into that kinda ...whatever you like to call it
> ...


 its what whit guys do best????????????????thats a bit racist


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Thank you for reinforcing my statement


 And what did "you're going to have to expect these guys to respond to your post in an immature fashion. It's what White guys do best." have to do with "oxygen transport to the muscles"?

 You moved the topic outside that scope and you don't seem to like the fact that I followed.  Or do you think that your opinion of "White guys" falls into the field of physiology?  You probably do.


----------



## diamond (Oct 30, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> And what did "you're going to have to expect these guys to respond to your post in an immature fashion. It's what White guys do best." have to do with "oxygen transport to the muscles"?
> 
> You moved the topic outside that scope and you don't seem to like the fact that I followed.  Or do you think that your opinion of "White guys" falls into the field of physiology?  You probably do.




Uh..dude, I'm posting in the 500th-something post..so I'm not the one who moved it "outside that scope". I'm just stating the obvious fact that certain people took it there for again, obvious reasons..and I'm sure he knew that's what would happen (I mean, why else start such a ridiculous thread anyway?) So you may as well know that you succumbed to exactly what he wanted you to do...make an ass of yourself while he sits back and laughs at you getting all pissed off and ranting through his thread


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Uh..dude, I'm posting in the 500th-something post..so I'm not the one who moved it "outside that scope". I'm just stating the obvious fact that certain people took it there for again, obvious reasons..and I'm sure he knew that's what would happen (I mean, why else start such a ridiculous thread anyway?) So you may as well know that you succumbed to exactly what he wanted you to do...make an ass of yourself while he sits back and laughs at you getting all pissed off and ranting through his thread


 Yeah, but facts are fun.


----------



## Tier (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> I see that "work harder" must've really struck a nerve with you. (If I was on your level, I would probably stereotype you as being lazy..but since I don't know you, I won't do that.)
> 
> Now what is your "vast majority of sound arguments"? I see that you copy and pasted a term as defined by Webster (Bravo!) and you posted some pictures that a teenager would probably find amusing (I really liked the "and your mothers gonna cry like this.." one  )...so uh, what's your "vast majority of sound evidence"?
> 
> ...




Okay you're going out of your way to be disingenuous. You're taking one post out of all my posts that was quite easily contrued as being facetious. I never said "vast majority of sound evidence" you're making that up, you only can quote what people say hon, you actually quoted it properly earlier in that post then changed it. 

I made sound arguments in every post noting by using *reference material* (which isn't a bad thing in an argumentative piece) to illustrate the very person making the accusations was displaying the behavior. 

Genetics are a factor even with training and discipline, have you ever seen a midget break a 5 minute mile? Or Even one in long distance running who did  well? They're just not made for it, they can't ATTAIN it.

Here's a stereotype, typical female ALL ABOUT HERSELF.

Now you can go back to tooting your own horn and telling everybody in essence that we can be like you with discipline and training!


----------



## god hand (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Uh..dude, I'm posting in the 500th-something post..so I'm not the one who moved it "outside that scope". I'm just stating the obvious fact that certain people took it there for again, obvious reasons..and I'm sure he knew that's what would happen (I mean, why else start such a ridiculous thread anyway?) So you may as well know that you succumbed to exactly what he wanted you to do...make an ass of yourself while he sits back and laughs at you getting all pissed off and ranting through his thread


  Your right! Me and Foreman taught about the thread before I made it and he said it would be one of the biggest threads on here so thats why I made it knowing that people was going to start bitching!


----------



## diamond (Oct 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your right! Me and Foreman taught about the thread before I made it and he said it would be one of the biggest threads on here so thats why I made it knowing that people was going to start bitching!






 LOL amazin ain't it?


----------



## diamond (Oct 30, 2005)

"have you ever seen a midget break a 5 minute mile? Or Even one in long distance running who did well? They're just not made for it, they can't ATTAIN it."   

You just get dumber everytime you post  

Oh, by the way *toot! toot!*


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> "have you ever seen a midget break a 5 minute mile? Or Even one in long distance running who did well? They're just not made for it, they can't ATTAIN it."
> 
> You just get dumber everytime you post
> 
> Oh, by the way *toot! toot!*


----------



## Tier (Oct 30, 2005)

No, I get dumber everytime YOU post, I assure you. 

That picture is funny, I bet they have to lower the basket or provide some sort of trampoline.


----------



## diamond (Oct 30, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> No, I get dumber everytime YOU post, I assure you.
> 
> That picture is funny, I bet they have to lower the basket or provide some sort of trampoline.





Hey we agree on something!! That is hilarious Foremanrules


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> No, I get dumber everytime YOU post, I assure you.
> 
> That picture is funny, I bet they have to lower the basket or provide some sort of trampoline.




*MIDGIST!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Hey we agree on something!! That is hilarious Foremanrules


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 30, 2005)

I think we have come to this conclusion...It depends if you think strength is better than intelligence.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

this thread gets more annoying by the day.


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this thread gets more annoying by the day.


Lock or move it to open chat I say!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't like to do that shit (lazy).


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 30, 2005)

So has their been any actual discussion as to a true "genetic" difference that would cause a predisposition to being able to put on muscle more?  Like I've been told that certain races, depending on background, tend to have higher average levels of testosterone.  I don't have any references to back it at the moment.  I just worked a double waitering and frankly don't feel like looking them up at this time.  One explained that black males tend to have higher testosterone levels and thus also promotes the fact that black males are much more likely to have high cholesterol than white males as a group as Testosterone is a cholesterol based hormone.  Again this was one theory I heard years back.  But that could be attributed to diet was always my arguement back as well.  I always gave the example from those damn Truth anti smoking comercials.  Did anyone ever see the one stating that black males are twice as likely to die of lung cancer than white males or something along those lines.  Well one can also atribute that to the fact that black males typically smoke menthol cigarettes and most often Newports.  The cigarette known to have the highest Fiberglass content.  Again not genetics but more the brand they smoke.  There's a ton of variables involved and that's why it's not just one reason or another.  I'm gonna try and get this damn thing back on topic yet and out of the 3rd grade.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2005)

Fiberglass, now that sounds like a cigarette!


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> So has their been any actual discussion as to a true "genetic" difference that would cause a predisposition to being able to put on muscle more?  Like I've been told that certain races, depending on background, tend to have higher average levels of testosterone.  I don't have any references to back it at the moment.  I just worked a double waitering and frankly don't feel like looking them up at this time.  One explained that black males tend to have higher testosterone levels and thus also promotes the fact that black males are much more likely to have high cholesterol than white males as a group as Testosterone is a cholesterol based hormone.  Again this was one theory I heard years back.  But that could be attributed to diet was always my arguement back as well.  I always gave the example from those damn Truth anti smoking comercials.  Did anyone ever see the one stating that black males are twice as likely to die of lung cancer than white males or something along those lines.  Well one can also atribute that to the fact that black males typically smoke menthol cigarettes and most often Newports.  The cigarette known to have the highest Fiberglass content.  Again not genetics but more the brand they smoke.  There's a ton of variables involved and that's why it's not just one reason or another.  I'm gonna try and get this damn thing back on topic yet and out of the 3rd grade.




its called a confound! now can we please go back to the 3rd grade discusion?


----------



## smallfry (Oct 31, 2005)

Ya know i think this was a hell of a post .... because all those muthafuckas that got small dicks are bitchin .  i gotta complement i think godhand on this post ... you got the spliter under neath their skin good job !! when this post was started it had already determined who won this arguement and who didnt although you gotta admit this post is sorta childish but hey everyone played to their parts manipulative"white folks" thats just becuz their ego gotta way amd what can i say cat got your tongue and im only talking to the people who contributed in this thread ...

"since im smarter than you i got a small dick but that means you dont got one"


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

Why are you posting on IM, shouldn't you be looting someone?


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Why are you posting on IM, shouldn't you be looting someone?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 31, 2005)

Where is the stuff about drugs?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 31, 2005)

> Do black people have better genes than white people?


Hmmm...look at Africa.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Why are you posting on IM, shouldn't you be looting someone?


The Black War On White Americans
An Overview of U.S. Crime!



What image do you have of racial violence in the U.S.? What type of person do you think commits interracial or "hate" crime? If you get your information from the mass media (TV, radio, major newspapers, and popular magazines), you probably have an image of a vicious, ignorant, gun-loving, hate-filled, skinhead, Klansman, or militiaman - all white of course, that is a completely false stereotype. The truth is exactly the opposite!

The media, protected class minorities, and anti-white politicians expect you to twist in anguish over black-on-black crime or the rare but well-publicized white-on-black crime, but they never mention the much greater amount of black-on-white crime? Yes, blacks commit more crime against whites (1.58 million crimes per year) than they do against other blacks (1.34 million crimes per year)! It's a virtual war of black criminals and white victims!
You'll never read the facts in the national media! Why?

Paul Sheehan, an Australian reporter, dug out the following information for an article in the Sydney Morning Herald , May 2, 1995. Sheehan based his statistics on crime data compiled by the FBI and partially reported each year in The FBI Uniform Crime Report . These reports can be researched at the FBI's website, www.fbi.gov.

Since the FBI doesn't distinguish between Hispanics and whites, Sheehan's statistics don't adequately reflect the black-white crime situation. Only about 10-15% of Hispanics are white, with the rest being Indian or a mixture of white, American Indian, and blacks. Hispanic crime rates are almost as high as black crime rates. This means that the data Sheehan compiled on inter-racial crime is probably grossly understated since a considerable portion of the "white against black" crime actually is Hispanic against black crime. (Information about this aspect of inter-racial crime will be presented in a related article.) Here is the information Sheehan uncovered in his analysis of the FBI's crime reports:

    * Blacks murder more than 1,600 whites each year.
** Blacks murder whites at 18 times the rate whites murder blacks.*
    * Blacks murdered, raped, robbed, or assaulted about one million whites in 1992.
    * In the last 30 years, blacks committed 170 million violent and non-violent crimes against whites.
** Blacks under 18 are more than 12 times more likely to be arrested for murder than whites under 18.*
** About 90% of the victims of interracial crimes are white.*
    * Blacks commit 7.5 times more violent interracial crimes than whites, although whites outnumber blacks by 7 to 1.
    * On a per capita basis, blacks commit 50 times more violent crime than whites.
    * Black neighborhoods are 35 times more violent than white neighborhoods.
    * Of the 27 million nonviolent robberies in 1992, 31% (8.4 million) were committed by blacks against whites. Less than 2% were committed by whites against blacks.
    * Of the 6.6 million violent crimes, 20% (1.3 million) were interracial.
    * Of the the 1.3 million interracial violent crimes, 90% (1.17 million) are black against white.
    * In the past 20 years, violent crime increased four times faster than the population.
    * In the last 30 years (1964-94), more than 45,000 people were killed in interracial murders compared to 38,000 killed in Korea and 58,000 in Vietnam.
    * Sheehan commented that the contents of his article could not possibly be published or discussed in the U.S. mainstream media.

In the last 50 years, the white part of the American population has declined from 90% to 72%. The U.S. now has about 33 million blacks and 25 million Hispanics (legal and illegal). By the year 2050, American whites will be a minority, just 49%. By 2100, whites will be 25% of the population. What will life for whites be like in the future?

The United States of America
A white country in 1776
A Third World country in 2076!

http://www.naawp.com/crime_stats.htm


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.naawp.com/crime_stats.htm


 A page full of facts.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> A page full of facts.


Thought you might enjoy my last 2 posts


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW!!! 

The only thing I ever found was working in wireless sales, you could almost bet 5 out of 6 times blacks had totally fu**ed their credit up.  They would always come up to the stand, ask 90 questions about the phones.  You would spend an hour with them, only to run their credit and they would have a 500 dollar deposit required due to a bad score.  Not because of having no credit.  The computer would tell us if it was a person without a credit history, so that wasn't the excuse.  When you would ask if they had ever had a phone bill they hadn't paid or had a phone  shut off, they would shrug and say how the phone company goofed up their bill or their kid ran it up and they decided they just wouldn't pay it.  Or I would get the "Huh??" Look like I had done something wrong on their credit check.  They then would have me run it under every other wireless carrier only to be sent away when they realized they were getting the same answer for every carrier.  Then I would watch them go to every other stand in the mall expecting to get a different answer when we all use the same credit check system.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thought you might enjoy my last 2 posts


 Nothing I haven't said before.

 The interesting thing is that it applies to all races.  If you look at each race and compare them to the same race in another country, you'll find a consistency in things like standard of living, crime, and longevity.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Nothing I haven't said before.
> 
> The interesting thing is that it applies to all races.  If you look at each race and compare them to the same race in another country, you'll find a consistency in things like standard of living, crime, and longevity.


I wish someone from England would post the crime states by race in their Country...
and MyK could look it up in Canada..


----------



## zulubdd (Oct 31, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

What???s worst, a black man robbing one person or a *white CEO (Enron) wiping out 50,000 employees retirement plans and stealing 100 million dollars?*

What???s worst, a black man selling crack on the corner, or *a white man (lawyer) who owns a $1million boat and 10$million plane, and supplies the entire east coast with cocaine?*

*What???s worst, a C-student becoming president only because he???s white and the son of another white person*, or a black Harvard graduate who is unemployed because he???s black?


It is apparent the propaganda created by statistics help generate displacement in the minds of *white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers*.  *  Now go take some more creatine and steroids.  Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman.    

Btw,* little-dick pirate*, you are looking at Africa through the media???s eyes which consist of Ethiopian anorexia, etc??? They never show the prosperous places.   I have been to western countries in Africa( the area where most African American slaves were stolen ).  The males there look just the black males here, with exception of being leaner because they don???t eat as much processed bullshit.  *Now go take some more creatine and steroids.  Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman.  * 

In case no one has noticed, ms foreman is the only one keeping this thread going.   This is the only entertainment a white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfucker can acquire.  It must be pretty bad being a white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass FAG.

*Little-dick Luke*, I own several businesses.  I have dealt with numerous amounts of whites with bad credit.  The difference is whites with bad credit are given breaks by white representatives at financial institutions.  Go the 60 minutes.com and you will find all the racial discrimation facts you want as it pertains to credit.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> What???s worst, a black man robbing one person


 If it's just one black man that's committing 57% of all murders in the USA, I'm going to hire him. He's got a great work ethic and knows how to produce.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> I own several businesses


 I found a typo, I think you meant "robbed."


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I found a typo, I think you meant "robbed."




Hey zulubud...I think he's jealous because your income is more than his pension, salary and then some


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that a person that types like zulubud owns a single business, much less multiple businesses.

  Unless we're talking crack dealers and whores, then I can believe it.


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys with your little "statistics" I got a newsflash for ya....You are getting this info from the MEDIA..aka a WHITE SOURCE.   You don't REALLY think that they're going to be actual and factual now did you?  
 I can also speak from experience. I beat the ever living SHIT out of a girl AT WORK (who was Black) and I didn't get charged with JACK. (Not proud of it and do not condone it-so don't start  ) When I get pulled by State Troopers (I have a 2001 Corvette 6-speed..and I often exceed the speed limit) I NEVER get tickets. I get "slow it down and have a nice day." In 1997, when I was 17, I got pulled out of a nightclub by ALE (for drinking) and was told to go to booking with an officer and have an adult pick me up..but he said I was "too pretty" to go to jail and let me free. My (Black) boyfriend took the last sip of his drink at 2:05am as the club was closing and was hauled off to jail. My (White) brother was caught with 1/2 kilo of cocaine and a trunk full of cash. When it went to trial, somehow he got off. No record. He smashed someones door down two days later and beat him halfway to oblivion..not on record. 
 So believe whatever makes you feel better about yourself.  
But we are not really all that different when it comes down to it. And I truly believe you miss out on alot when you write people off before you get to know them *that goes for everybody* You should base your judgement on people based on THEM INDIVIDUALLY..not based off of a whole group of people's actions. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> I can also speak from experience. I beat the ever living SHIT out of a girl AT WORK (who was Black) and I didn't get charged with JACK.


  Why weren't you charged?  Was the beating a brutal one in your mind, but a cat fight in reality?



			
				diamond said:
			
		

> My (White) brother was caught with 1/2 kilo of cocaine and a trunk full of cash. When it went to trial, somehow he got off.


 Was it because he hired a lawyer? Was it his first offense? You are so full of shit. Unless you have an "in" with the judge or hire a competent lawyer, you don't magically get off of a "possession with the intent to distribute." Keep making shit up, I'm impressed. 

  By the way, you, your friends, and your family sound like great people...pillars of the community.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Hey guys with your little "statistics" I got a newsflash for ya....You are getting this info from the MEDIA..aka a WHITE SOURCE.   You don't REALLY think that they're going to be actual and factual now did you?


One of the statistic sources I posted was from the FBI  
so tell me are they full of it also


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

"By the way, you, your friends, and your family sound like great people...pillars of the community"


But hey...WE'RE WHITE


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

Buddy those are ACTUAL FACTS.

Why should I make up anything? You're the one overcompensating for whatever it is you lack (ie..intellegence/dick size/love from your parents..who knows?) 

I am A-OK


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

"Unless you have an "in" with the judge or hire a competent lawyer"

You forgot to add "or you're White"


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> "By the way, you, your friends, and your family sound like great people...pillars of the community"
> 
> 
> But hey...WE'RE WHITE *TRASH*


 Yes, you are.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Buddy those are ACTUAL FACTS.


 Possibly.  It's likely that you're leaving off some interesting bits.  Just being White isn't enough to get off of an "intent to distribute" charge. If your story doesn't exist only in your mind, then you are leaving something out so that you can try to a bolster you argument.  Either way, you're pathetic.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

the credit check for phones doesn't have some white financial supervisor who can hit the overide button.  It's simply an automated system based strictly on credit scores.  So what are your businesses that you own?  I'm only curious.  And I wouldn't count Quixar or Amway as being an independent business owner.  You're just building someone's pyramid for them...


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm just sitting back and observing here, but the kilo of Coke story would have to have had A: a good lawyer involved who got the charges dropped on a technicality of some sort.  That means your brother was smart and had an emergency stash of money that he kept in case of shit like that and didn't spend all his profits on bling bling.  As far as beating the shit out of someone.  You can beat someone within an inch of their life so long as they don't press charges and you don't do it in front of an officer.


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL you can think whatever you'd like about me...just don't forget the essential point: I'M RIIIIIICH BIIIIIIITCH  

All you've got goin for you is that you're White   
You should put that effort you used to find those stats into getting yourself a Carlton Sheets tape set or something...maybe you could make some money too!!

Hey Luke..keep up the good job as a commission-paid minimum waged employee


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh shit!! What really sucks is that.....Black guys are still built better than you, and nothing you can say will ever change it.....wow it must suck to be you!


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

again.  Making an observation.  I also don't work in Wireless anymore honey.  That's why I said "When I workED in wireless..."  I'll pull in somewhere around 70k this year, but in the area I'm living in would be closer to six figures if I was in Philly, NJ or NYC area.  Last I checked minumum wage 40hrs a week would be under 20k, more like around 12k/year.... I'm an enrollment rep now not a Wireless Rep.  You attack me personally when I simply pass an observation based on personal experience.  Throwing name calling, and verbally degrading someone because you can not prove your arguement simply shows lack of education and intelligence.  I may not agree with everything Foreman has said but he's gathering facts and figures from very large databases.  Even if they're skewed a lot, they're still too lopsided to be completely wrong.  You brought up three vague examples without any detail against 50 years of data he showed to you.  I'm sorry but get some facts and then come to the table like a civilized adult eating with silverware instead of your fingers.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Oh shit!! What really sucks is that.....Black guys are still built better than you, and nothing you can say will ever change it.....wow it must suck to be you!


I agree with this....and it goes for* black women also*.

I would never settle for a white woman when I can get a black woman...they have twice the tits and ass...a smaller waist and are much better in bed


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> LOL you can think whatever you'd like about me...just don't forget the essential point: I'M RIIIIIICH BIIIIIIITCH


 Being poor doesn't mean that you are white trash, being rich doesn't mean that you have dignity.  You, supposedly, have money, yet you beat on people and your brother deals drugs.  In short, no amount of drug begotten money can give you dignity or intelligence.  Two things you'll probably never have.

 Also, you do realize that every disparaging remark you make about white men applies to your brother, don't you?  But that's OK, it's nothing that "make up" sex can't fix.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Oh shit!! What really sucks is that.....Black guys are still built better than you, and nothing you can say will ever change it.....wow it must suck to be you!


And what do they do with their better physics?  Die at a younger age?  Become alcoholics or drug addicts more often?  Commit murder more often?  

 Yeah, it sucks to be alive, sober, and not in jail.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

If you read my previous messages I brought up various hypothesis's as to why black males were more physically able to pack on muscle with less effort as a general group.  I don't deny that they are genetically gifted over white atheletes as a group.  But I'm sorry.  Decades of crime reports can't be skewed as far as you would like to make them out to simply be misled by white bureaucrats.  In a general view, these are facts that cannot be argued.  Do you know there are more black men the ages of 18-24 in prison than in college?  That's a sad, sad statistic.


----------



## diamond (Oct 31, 2005)

Ohmigahd!! I can't believe it.......You guys have changed my mind...changed my whole perception!! I truly think you guys are the smartest, coolest "dudes" I've ever come in contact with!! Hey throw all that out the window, what I said about.....hell, anything.....you small cock white dudes rock!! 

Whew. Thanks for bringing me back to reality!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for playing.  There will be no consolation prize.  You're still just be some black guy pretending to be a white chick.

    You are they worst kind of pathetic that the Internet has to offer.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would never settle for a white woman when I can get a black woman...they have twice the tits and ass...a smaller waist and are much better in bed


Of course, your chances of getting AIDS is considerably higher. 

This is certainly a subject that will never die. I'm not racist, despite my joke earlier saying, "look at Africa". Obviously, statistics represent populations, not individuals. Some of the best people I know are black. Also, some of the worst people I know are black. I was in a prison that was less than 5% white (I'm white), and over 50% black. I know what discrimination is like. I've stood for hours because half the benches were for Mexican and half for Blacks, and I wasn't fucking or paying either.

It's up to the individual to be resilient and adapt to difficult situations. People who cry because their great-great-grandfather was born a slave, need to move on. There were far more Jewish and Anglo slaves in the Eastern part of the world than there were black slaves in the U.S.A. Almost every known ethnicity has been enslaved for extended periods of time. Even in America, Native "Indians" owned black slaves, and blacks owned black slaves. Many of the slaves that came here from Africa were sold to the Dutch and other whites by their fellow blacks, just as Jews sold Jews.

To that guy who bothered to make his first post in this thread to call everyone flat-assed crackers, wake-up, bro. I go to the largest undergraduate university in the nation. They are currently working to make a rule that doesn't allow a white male to be president of the student government. "Reverse" racism is just as ugly and only perpetuates bad blood. If I could be oppressed by other races for almost three years (while in prison) than you could forgive individuals' trespasses and realize that it is individuals doing wrong, not whole races, collectively.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Again honey, I never said I'd change your mind.  Besides your eyes are closed and your fingers are in your ears up to the second knuckle.  You still throw insults instead of facts or anything of substance to have a normal, intellegent, and civil debate.  In psychology that is a defense mechanism that uneducated people resort to when being threatened.  It's not your fault.  You simply don't know any better.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> "Reverse" racism is just as ugly and only perpetuates bad blood.


 This is where I get my ire from.  It's OK to say what ever you want about whites, based in fact or opinion, and it's all good.  But to state a fact about non-whites that isn't flattering, even if it's true, and all of a sudden it's not OK.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 just dont get it. You dont hate black people because of those statistics, u hate them because their black. White people will always hate black people because their black. Blacks will always hate white people for what they did. Every time I study about some of the things that white people did to slaves makes me want to go on a killing spree............WHITE PEOPLE ONLY!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               You except us just to laugh off or forget about that shit?


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> cfs3 just dont get it. You dont hate black people because of those statistics, u hate them because their black. White people will always hate black people because their black. Blacks will always hate white people for what they did. Every time I study about some of the things that white people did to slaves makes me want to go on a killing spree............WHITE PEOPLE ONLY! sed:                 You except us just to laugh off or forget about that shit?  pissed:


Racist


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> cfs3 just dont get it. You dont hate black people because of those statistics, u hate them because their black. White people will always hate black people because their black. Blacks will always hate white people for what they did. Every time I study about some of the things that white people did to slaves makes me want to go on a killing spree............WHITE PEOPLE ONLY!


 No, I hate most black people because they say shit like, "Every time I study about some of the things that white people did to slaves makes me want to go on a killing spree............WHITE PEOPLE ONLY!".  Not only do blacks talk like this, they are responsible for 57% of all murders in the USA. Not to mention the current PC climate in the US where blacks can say any racial comment that they want, but whites are not supposed to.   This is what blacks want, not racial equality, but racial superiority.  So quit talking about wanting to see the end of racism when you don't even want it.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

We might start the most shit in America, but white people start more shit than any other race world wide! And I can get more than 3,000 years of prove!


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

diamond said:
			
		

> Ohmigahd!! I can't believe it.......You guys have changed my mind...changed my whole perception!! I truly think you guys are the smartest, coolest "dudes" I've ever come in contact with!! Hey throw all that out the window, what I said about.....hell, anything.....you small cock white dudes rock!!
> 
> Whew. Thanks for bringing me back to reality!


By ethnicity (age 15 and over only):
Race 	

Size
Black 	6.89" (175 mm)
Asian 	5.33" (135 mm).....*..sorry min0*
Caucasian 	6.22" (158 mm)
Hispanic 	6.15" (156 mm)
Native American 	5.66" (144 mm)
http://www.coolnurse.com/penis_size.htm


Second place in the races for Penis size....First place for wealth  
I have no complaint's


----------



## Tier (Oct 31, 2005)

Could Shaq over there make an even bigger fool of himself possibly? Who is the white cocaine importer without the black distributor? The CEOs of enron got their ASSES HANDED TO THEM through the justice system, do we want to go into exactly how many blacks are in jail too? The president is president because he was voted in, not because of his grades.

I'll stop talking to you through an intellectual point of view because you just fail to respond with anything pertinent or intelligent.

You're a fucking moron and I'd rather be EVERYTHING you said about me than a fucking moron.

Why? Because we all get old, then you're not in shape, everybody's ass is flat, you don't use your dick much anymore and what are you left with but your mind?

And in that case you're kinda S.O.L. aren't ya?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Every time I study about some of the things that white people did to slaves makes me want to go on a killing spree


Who do you think the white people bought the blacks from? Do you think a handfull of ships with ten white guys per ship showed up to whole nations/tribes in Africa and just conquered them? Blacks sold blacks. Jews sold Jews. Arabs sold Arabs. Greeks and Chinise sold everyone and thing. The injustices done to blacks by whites during the relatively short period of slavery in the U.S.A pales in comparison to what the Russians did to their own less than one-hundred years ago. Besides, look what blacks are doing to blacks in many of the nations of Africa--Genecide at it's worst. You need to study history more thouroughly.

Now, go smack yo bitch...ah, I mean "yo baby mama"


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> The president is president because he was voted in, not because of his grades.



Who you tryna' convince?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Just when one moron realizes they're too dumb to have a debate, we get another one. "god hand" where do you get your information from? You have no facts to back up your arguement. You spout about 3000 years of what? My family immigrated to the Northeast United States and worked in masonry and the steel industry. We didn't happen to own any slaves and I'm curious why your decendents sold your heritage into slavery? Did you miss that part of "Black History"? Or did you only read the "cliff notes" to "Roots"?? Have you forgotten what the fuck happened in Rawanda?? No body has killed more of their own race in history so quickly. Get a black history book and read the entire history, not just a decade in the middle 1800's or the early 1960's, but the ENTIRE history of your ancestors.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Just when one moron realizes they're too dumb to have a debate, we get another one. "god hand" where do you get your information from? You have no facts to back up your arguement. You spout about 3000 years of what? My family immigrated to the Northeast United States and worked in masonry and the steel industry. We didn't happen to own any slaves and I'm curious why your decendents sold your heritage into slavery? Did you miss that part of "Black History"? Or did you only read the "cliff notes" to "Roots"?? Have you forgotten what the fuck happened in Rawanda??* No body has killed more of their own race in history so quickly.* Get a black history book and read the entire history, not just a decade in the middle 1800's or the early 1960's, but the ENTIRE history of your ancestors.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> ...but the ENTIRE history of your ancestors.


 Which starts, more or less, about the time that the Europeans showed up in sub-Saharan Africa.  They brought their fancy "written-language" with them.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Which starts, more or less, about the time that the Europeans showed up in sub-Saharan Africa.  They brought their fancy "written-language" with them.


And the Africans still had not developed the wheel yet


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And the Africans still had not developed the wheel yet


The written language in Africa did not have a wide spread use in sub-Saharan Africa prior to the arrival of Europeans.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would never settle for a white woman when I can get a black woman...they have twice the tits and ass


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

>


How many black women have you fucked???


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

With or without sideburns?


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> With or without sideburns?


*Racist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

You noticed. And I thought you didn't care.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You noticed. And I thought you didn't care.


actually my posts of late are as bad or worse


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

three but they were all bi-racial.  Never been with a 100% black woman.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> three but they were all bi-racial.  *Never been with a 100% black woman.*


Hard to find that in the UK, Brazil  or America,,,have to go to Africa for that


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> actually my posts of late are as bad or worse


 Don't worry, I still respect you.  Besides, your post were nothing but facts.


----------



## durk (Oct 31, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

>



what are you talkin about pirate black pussy is amazing dont nock it until you hit it and also whats all this shit about us white guys having small dicks? Iv got 8-8.5''inches maybe its the itallian in me but I bet its bigger than all you black guys on this thread saying all us white guys have small dicks!!!! and your right foremon id bang a black girl over a white girl any day!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

Do Canadians not have punctuation or capitalization?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

What's the next discussion going to be on? Teen pregnancy rates? High school SAT scores? Dropout rates?  I could go on but I have a gym calling my name.  I'll be back in a little bit...


----------



## Tier (Oct 31, 2005)

I haven't researched this but if somebody would validate or invalidate the view that it SEEMS that european culture is vastly superior from a technological standpoint. And it seems like Africans can't get their head out of their ass TO THIS DAY, and with all those natural resources they should be RICH as hell.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

It's tough to start developing technology when you're so busy killing each other


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok.  That's it.. I'm going to the gym...


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> what are you talkin about pirate black pussy is amazing dont nock it until you hit it and also whats all this shit about us white guys having small dicks? Iv got *8-8.5''*inches maybe its the itallian in me but I bet its bigger than all you black guys on this thread saying all us white guys have small dicks!!!! and your right foremon id bang a black girl over a white girl any day!!!!


                


What type of medical problem do you have that makers your dick shrink a 1/2 inch


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Just when one moron realizes they're too dumb to have a debate, we get another one. "god hand" where do you get your information from? You have no facts to back up your arguement. You spout about 3000 years of what? My family immigrated to the Northeast United States and worked in masonry and the steel industry. We didn't happen to own any slaves and I'm curious why your decendents sold your heritage into slavery? Did you miss that part of "Black History"? Or did you only read the "cliff notes" to "Roots"?? Have you forgotten what the fuck happened in Rawanda?? No body has killed more of their own race in history so quickly. Get a black history book and read the entire history, not just a decade in the middle 1800's or the early 1960's, but the ENTIRE history of your ancestors.


Oh go fuck yourself while reading my sig! White people start shit with other races even their own. World War II didnt have anything to do with black people you stupid bitch. British killing Germans. Germans killing French. French killing Austrians. Russians........you get the point, I think. Hey white people! Dont remember shit you have started? Lets go back all the way to Alexander the Great conquering land across the world. What about Rome? Once again, conquering have the fucking world. Hitler was white, Napoleon was white, Stalin was white. All these people started unnecessary bullshit with other countries which lead to the death of millions. Correct me if I'm wrong masta!


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> It's tough to start developing technology when you're so busy killing each other


It is? Germany and the US was both working on nuclear weapons and they were killing each other? Correct me if I'm wrong stupid bitch!


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Oh go fuck yourself while reading my thread! White people start shit with other races even their own. World War II didnt have anything to do with black people you stupid bitch. British killing Germans. Germans killing French. French killing Austrians. Russians........you get the point, I think. Hey white people! Dont remember shit you have started? Lets go back all the way to Alexander the Great conquering land across the world. What about Rome? Once again, conquering have the fucking world.* Hitler **was white*,* Napoleon was white*,* Stalin was white*. All these people started unnecessary bullshit with other countries which lead to the death of millions. Correct me if I'm wrong masta!


----------



## zulubdd (Oct 31, 2005)

*I see the white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers* are still debating shit* they know nothing about.  The discussion is nothing more than an application of propaganda, which is a displacement of whites true feelings.  Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman.

Btw, Africa is suffering because white countries became rich from stealing every valuable resource from Africa, which included slaves, oil, gold, diamonds, herbs, minerals, and culture.  The united states did not have an economy before slavery.   The industrial revolution changed the economic landscape of the white countries, which eventually led to the end of slavery.   If I took 200 million whites from America and killed them( that would be nice), how prosperous would the U.S be in a few years.   Then, lets say I stole all valuable commodities and resources.  Now what is the U.S left with?   Use the little intellect that has been presented in the aforementioned posts to see the truth.  Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman AKA the FAG.

I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but  before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, chopping off heads, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.*


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but  before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, chopping off heads, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.*


WO!


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

Forefuck change your avatar! And sig!


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Forefuck change your avatar! And sig!


why........do you hate black people


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's get history straight.  I never said it didn't happen to us, just that your race managed to sell your ancestors to us, and still hold the world record for killing their own people the fastest.  Aren't you happy to claim the 100meter dash and the fastest overnight Genocide in history?  If you go back through history, in every race, you'll find genocide against one's own race.  Don't worry.  You still manage to have the highest prison population and first place in rape, murder, and robbery, whether it be black on black or black on white.  And as far as the Masta shit, you failed to read the part where my family history didn't move to this country til after all of "yo peeps" were freed.  Now I'm gonna pan fry some chicken in a little peanut oil, eat some white rice and go to sleep a happy man.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


I


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


think


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


that


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


is


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


too


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


easy


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> C'mon guys!! I know you can break 700 posts by morning!!  I have faith in you!!


bra


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

whoo hoo!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> why........do you hate black people


HA! I knew u were going to say that shit  And no I dont hate black people.

































































I hate everybody!


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> HA! I knew u were going to say that shit  And no I dont hate black people.
> I hate everybody!








you have a problem with the heavyweight champ????


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Now I'm gonna pan fry some chicken in a little peanut oil, eat some white rice and go to sleep a happy man.


I will go to sleep a happy man because I got all the protein and fat I need to be bigger than your puny ass!


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

HAHAHAHAAAHAHHAHAAHHAHA! That shit was funny Forefuck!


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a new topic to twist this little forum... I don't know why I didn't think of it before... god hand... What's your opinion on affirmative action??  I'm just curious because this has been such a fun debate I think we need to turn it up a notch  Last time I got this started sitting in a bar in Philly it was fuggin fun


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

I forgot to mention... That wasn't a cut with the chicken and rice.  It's really what I made for dinner.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> I have a new topic to twist this little forum... I don't know why I didn't think of it before... god hand... What's your opinion on affirmative action??  I'm just curious because this has been such a fun debate I think we need to turn it up a notch  Last time I got this started sitting in a bar in Philly it was fuggin fun


Damnit just give me my 40 acres and a mule!


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Seriously, do you think that it's still necessary in this day and age or just a way for the government to say you can't succeed without a crutch?  I bring these things up because people's opinion vary vastly on the same subject regardless of race.  I have white friends that believe we still need it, some that think we shouldn't and the same opions held on both sides with black friends.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

It all depends on the person and situation. Poor people need help, black people are poor.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Screw it... Here's a lighter topic.... who here likes to eat pussy?


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Screw it... Here's a lighter topic.... who here likes to eat pussy?


You obviously


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

god hand you don't like it?  It's my favorite food next to mashed potatoes and gravy, since ya mentioned it.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm just an 18 year old kid that just lost his job yet has $10,000 in the bank.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> god hand you don't like it?  It's my favorite food next to mashed potatoes and gravy, since ya mentioned it.


I just came from my friend house and she has a tiny waist with an ASS SO BIG IT LOOKS LIKE IT GOT AN MIND OF ITS OWN! So the last thing I'm trying to think about is pussy.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Why did you lose it?


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Why did you lose it?


I was on a contract which ended Friday.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Temp Agency?  If you're 18, are you in school anywhere?


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Temp Agency?  If you're 18, are you in school anywhere?


No school and I dont plan on going anytime soon!


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

If ya got 10g's in the bank, and 18, I'd suggest getting yourself into school while you are young, if you're not already.  Nobody ever says" I was so much better off before furthering my education.."  Sorry if preach on THAT topic but it's what I do for a living is help people figure out what career path is going to be a good fit for them, then help them get into school, find work while going, and help them with finding jobs when they graduate....


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

The reason I say that now is I don't know how many guys and girls I interview that are 25-35, struggling to make ends meet and wish they would have gone to school when they were younger and had less shit to deal with but in most instances, they get a decent job right out of school, then something comes up and they're out the door and trying to find a job in their mid twenties and thirties with no skills and little education.  

Before I get into that, do you have your High school diploma or GED?  If not, then it makes it that much tougher because no accredited school will let you in without one.


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

Eventhough is sounds sounds stupid ass hell, for right now I just wonna find another job and buy me a Trans Am. I dont plan on having a family or any bullshit like that. So I dont need large sums of money. Hopefully I wont add to cfs3 statistics!


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

I got a HSD.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

If you hold off til you get trained in a field, then you can buy the trans-am, and the go fast parts, and the house with a garage to work on it in....  Yes, you'll probably have some student loans, but the loans can be stretched out for like a decade or more depending on the lender...  Without much education, get yourself into wireless sales in the meantime.  Decent money without much schooling...  Factories are a trap man.  Most guys I see coming back to school are displaced factory workers that their jobs got downsized or outsourced


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Factories are a trap man.  Most guys I see coming back to school are displaced factory workers that their jobs got downsized or outsourced


Hmmmmmmmm.......................................................................................


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

Good that you have the diploma.  That can be a major pain in the ass not to have one or the other.  Alright captain, I'm crashing out.. I'll find some new material to debate tomorrow... PEACE!


----------



## god hand (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................................................................


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 31, 2005)

And before I start a bombardment of Factory workers in here, I'm just saying a lot of guys jump into that right out of high school, then if they get laid off, the plaint closes, etc, they don't always have much marketable skills to use as a backup plan.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 31, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> If ya got 10g's in the bank, QUOTE]
> 
> U don't need 10g's...you need nothing.  That's what FASFA and student loans are for.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes it is.  But that's a nice nest egg to sit on and dip from for cost of living shit.  Also in this day and age, not ALL his tuition necessarily will be covered by grants and loans.  Trust me on that note.  They may be but there's a good chance he'll still be taking alternative loans as well.  I help students with finanancial aide on a daily basis.  Tuition has gone up faster than the federal government has raised student loan and grant amounts.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Lets go back all the way to Alexander the Great conquering land across the world. What about Rome? Once again, conquering have the fucking world. Hitler was white, Napoleon was white, Stalin was white. All these people started unnecessary bullshit with other countries which lead to the death of millions.


You are right! What have the Africans or African Americans conquered besides the jungle, whores, and crack? You gotta be good at something, right? Look at the Japanese. The U.S.A. decimated their country and within three decades they joined the world leaders in industry and technology. Blacks are no longer oppressed in this country. How long does past oppression become a legitimate excuse for anything?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> White people start shit with other races even their own. World War II didnt have anything to do with black people you stupid bitch. British killing Germans. Germans killing French. French killing Austrians. Russians........you get the point, I think.


 More people have died in Africa from tribal warfare in the last ten years than both World Wars.  And it's been that way for at least the last 60 years.  Can you grasp that god hand?  There has been the equivalent of 12 World Wars worth of death in Africa in the last 60 years.  It's a good thing that African countries have the highest birth rates in the world.

 That's a great heritage you have there.


----------



## durk (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Do Canadians not have punctuation or capitalization?



no i dont like punctuations capitilization because its not english class its just a message board


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

You're getting and F- anyway.


----------



## durk (Nov 1, 2005)

That didnt quit make sense could you use your great skills in the english language to correct your mistake? (oh look I capitalized and ended a sentence properly)


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 1, 2005)

*blacks have the best genetics*

I see the white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers* are still debating shit* they know nothing about. The discussion is nothing more than an application of propaganda, which is a displacement of whites true feelings. Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman.

Btw, Africa is suffering because white countries became rich from stealing every valuable resource from Africa, which included slaves, oil, gold, diamonds, herbs, minerals, and culture. The united states did not have an economy before slavery. The industrial revolution changed the economic landscape of the white countries, which eventually led to the end of slavery. If I took 200 million whites from America and killed them( that would be nice), how prosperous would the U.S be in a few years. Then, lets say I stole all valuable commodities and resources. Now what is the U.S left with? Use the little intellect that has been presented in the aforementioned posts to see the truth. Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman AKA the FAG.

I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, chopping off heads, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.

*Little-dick pirate and cfs*, in case you haven't been out of your mobile home, trailor trash, racism is the mechanism controlling modern day oppression.  Additionally, america gave Japan 100 billion dollars to help rebuild its country.  How much did the slaves get?  How much did the decendents acquire?  The only thing blacks have received from whites is racism.  Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman AKA the FAG.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

nothing having to do with training so I moved.

You stupid fucks can debate here.


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 1, 2005)

*cfs, forman, tier, and pirate, we saw you all at the last rally.   *


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nothing having to do with training so I moved.
> 
> You stupid fucks can debate here.


    I was waiting for it!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I was waiting for it!




I could have been a dick and closed it or deleted it but I know that you wanted to keep it going.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> That didn't quite make sense, could you use your great skills in the English language to correct your mistake? (Oh look, I capitalized and ended a sentence properly)


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

>


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *cfs, forman, tier, and pirate, we saw you all at the last rally. *


You go to Klan rallies?  Racist pig.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I could have been a dick and closed it or deleted it but I know that you wanted to keep it going.


It would've just made you a 




















































Racist!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> It would've just made you a
> 
> 
> 
> ...





how so?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how so?


This should be good...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> This should be good...



I know it should be!  that is why I asked.

In my head I already know the answer but would rather hear it from the goats mouth.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know it should be! that is why I asked.
> 
> In my head I already know the answer but would rather hear it from the goats mouth.


*"Now I'm at the*
*BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-CK*
*of the bus"*


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes they do.  IMO


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Yes they do.  IMO


 Racist.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> make you speak African


 "African" is not a language. You might have said an African language, but which one?  Perhaps you meant Ebonics? In either case, I'd gots ta decline. and git Sheniquah's ass back ova' heeah.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know it should be!  that is why I asked.
> 
> In my head I already know the answer but would rather hear it from the goats mouth.


It was a fuckin joke why da fuck I have to be a goat?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

It wasn't P-funks fault, jokes are usually funny.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> It was a fuckin joke why da fuck I have to be a goat?




it is a figure of speech.  Maybe if you weren't so black you would be smart enough to know that.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is a figure of speech.  Maybe if you weren't so black you would be smart enough to know that.




*RACIST!*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is a figure of speech.  Maybe if you weren't so black you would be smart enough to know that.


 _Damn..._


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

this thread is fucking lame.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> *RACIST!*


 You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is a figure of speech.  Maybe if you weren't so black you would be smart enough to know that.


                  maybe because I dont keep up with old ass terms like that!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> maybe because I dont keep up with old ass terms like that!




 


maybe


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this thread is fucking lame.


Only reason I made it is I knew that it will bring out all the hated in you white devils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing.


You stay that like its a good thing!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> Btw, Africa is suffering because white countries became rich from stealing every valuable resource from Africa, which included slaves, oil, gold, diamonds, herbs, minerals, and culture. *The united states did not have an economy before slavery*.


 Could you please elaborate on the state of the US's economy before slavery? No? Do you even know why Eurpoeans were sailing around and bumped into the future United States? Do you know when the U.S. was founded? Do you have any intelligence at all? You're a dumbshit, and I bet it's whiteys fault isn't it????


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing.


I'm reading your location...................sounds like the location for white trash!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm reading your location...................sounds like the location for white trash!


 Then where's black trash?


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> You're a dumbshit, and I bet it's whiteys fault isn't it????


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Then where's black trash?


There's no such thing as black trash.

White trash=Lazy niggers


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Only reason I made it is I knew that it will bring out all the hated in you white devils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




the only reason I made the statment is because I was simpling saying what you wanted me to say.  All you did was create this thread to get a rise out of people.  So I gave you something to rise about.

Now, onto the answer of my question:




> Originally Posted by god hand
> It would've just made you a
> 
> Racist!






> Originally Posted by P-funk
> how so?




The answer, since you failed to answer it for me, is this....

If I closed this thread in your eyes I would be a racist for the simple fact that you would view it as me (the white man) doing something to silence you (the black man).  Even though that isn't the case at all.  I would simply be closing the thread because it has gone past the point of interesting and just turned into something worthless and stupid.  However, you seem to want to play the race card all the time and claim that things happen because you are black...."oh, what a bad day...it is because I am black."....."I have no money.  it is because i am black and the white man keeps me down."

Fuck you god hand.  You will never do anything with your life not because you are black but because you are stupid.  You are dumb as dog shit.  You can't speak, spell or read on a third grade level.  that my friend is why you have no money and it is a bad day everyday.  get a fucking clue and stop living off people like me that have to work hard to make sure you get food stamps to eat everyday.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You stay that like its a good thing!


 It is, it means that you're paying attention to facts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

*GotHands starting*
*BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-D*
*Threads...*

*And giving,*
*BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-D*
*advice again...*


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Only reason I made it is I knew that it will bring out all the hated in you white devils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Do you not see the irony in this situation? You scream "RACIST!!!!" yet you yourself are also a racist. If someone is more racist than you does that negate your racism? If someone posts a racist remark, you scream racist, and then reply with a racist remark as well. You are trying to bring out all the hate in the white devils? What if they are trying to bring out the hate in the black devils? Who is a racist? Does your opinion about racism not apply to yourself?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm reading your location...................sounds like the location for white trash!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Do you not see the irony in this situation? You scream "RACIST!!!!" yet you yourself are also a racist. If someone is more racist than you does that negate your racism? If someone posts a racist remark, you scream racist, and then reply with a racist remark as well. You are trying to bring out all the hate in the white devils? What if they are trying to bring out the hate in the black devils? Who is a racist? Does your opinion about racism not apply to yourself?




exactly.  he is a racist pig yet he fails to see that because black people aren't allowed to be racist.  just white people.  give me a fucking break!


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The answer, since you failed to answer it for me, is this....
> 
> If I closed this thread in your eyes I would be a racist for the simple fact that you would view it as me (the white man) doing something to silence you (the black man).  Even though that isn't the case at all.  I would simply be closing the thread because it has gone past the point of interesting and just turned into something worthless and stupid.  However, you seem to want to play the race card all the time and claim that things happen because you are black...."oh, what a bad day...it is because I am black."....."I have no money.  it is because i am black and the white man keeps me down."


  You closing a thread wont make me think your a racist. Damn I take shit seriously but now that seriously.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> * make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.*


 Yup, there is only one language in Africa.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I take shit seriously but now that seriously


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Fuck you god hand.  You will never do anything with your life not because you are black but because you are stupid.  You are dumb as dog shit.  You can't speak, spell or read on a third grade level.  that my friend is why you have no money and it is a bad day everyday.  get a fucking clue and stop living off people like me that have to work hard to make sure you get food stamps to eat everyday.


No fuck you P-funk! Foreman and cfs3 have posted "racist" on this damn thread a hundred times each joking. When I post "racist" joking for the first time you take it super serious. Maybe its because I'm black?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> No fuck you P-funk! Foreman and cfs3 have posted "racist" on this damn thread a hundred times each joking. When I post "racist" joking for the first time you take it super serious. Maybe its because I'm black?




racist


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> No fuck you P-funk! Foreman and cfs3 have posted "racist" on this damn thread a hundred times each joking. When I post "racist" joking for the first time you take it super serious. Maybe its because I'm black?


 I've mostly kept to the facts, _goat hand_.  You know, the stuff you don't like.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Do you not see the irony in this situation? You scream "RACIST!!!!" yet you yourself are also a racist. If someone is more racist than you does that negate your racism? If someone posts a racist remark, you scream racist, and then reply with a racist remark as well. You are trying to bring out all the hate in the white devils? What if they are trying to bring out the hate in the black devils? Who is a racist? Does your opinion about racism not apply to yourself?


My definition of racism is different from yours? We didnt get where we are now acting smart and intelligent. We had to get stupid just for some damn equal rights so go fuck yourself!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

You've got that "stupid" thing nailed.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I've mostly kept to the facts, _goat hand_.  You know, the stuff you don't like.


And the facts are you want ALL black people on a plantation.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You've got that "stupid" thing nailed.


It worked


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 1, 2005)

racism is a neccessary evil.  It provides the very substence that fuels the imagination of all that employ it.  Without it we would be a world lacking diversity and portraying an acceptance un-natural to all living organisms.  It is the essance of the world, one in which we all thrive to be the best and control the feeding frenzie of our moral mindset to achieve normalty.  SO isn't it obvious who in this thread is wrong?  But Of course it is..................


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And the facts are you want ALL black people on a plantation.


  Textiles just isn't where its at anymore.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You've got that "stupid" thing nailed.


Thank you


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> It worked


 That's right up there with "Stupid is as stupid does."  What's your real name goat hand? Tyrone Gump?


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That's right up there with "Stupid is as stupid does."  What's your real name goat hand? Tyrone Gump?


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That's right up there with "Stupid is as stupid does."  What's your real name goat hand? Tyrone Gump?


Whats that Brad cunt?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

That's your idea of a come back?  Try again, just try to make it funny this time.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2005)

This thread sucks, I want the time and energy it took to click on it back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> *Goat hand?*


 
*OMFGROFL!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

That was just for you The Monkey Man!


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> This thread sucks, I want the time and energy it took to click on it back.


Thats the reason it has only 800 posts!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah 800 posts of idiots arguing over which Crayon in the box is better, let me set the box on my dashboard and they all melt the same.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2005)

Black people DO have better jeans that white people;

Black people wear cool designer jeans, while white people were tight levi's jeans.



CASE CLOSED.

</THREAD>


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Yeah 800 posts of idiots arguing over which Crayon in the box is better, let me set the box on my dashboard and they all melt the same.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

Good, close now please!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys are going to let me get away with calling you crayons and wanting to melt you on my dashboard without arguing about it?


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You guys are going to let me get away with calling you crayons and wanting to melt you on my dashboard without arguing about it?


----------



## Tier (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *cfs, forman, tier, and pirate, we saw you all at the last rally.   *




That is SO funny, I'm going to create a journal of the magical and FUNNY things you say! 










Right back at you, you big lipped, half wit, condom headed, ghetto trash. Why are you here? Isn't soul plane on somewhere?


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> The only thing blacks have received from whites is racism.



thats because thats all they deserve.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Yeah 800 posts of idiots arguing over which* Crayon * in the box is better, let me set the box on my dashboard and they all melt the same.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## zulubdd (Nov 1, 2005)

*This issue boils down to one thing.   White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers* are going to get what they deserve.   What comes around goes around.   I hope I am around to hang some crackers when whites are the slaves and poor.  Let's face it; whites only hate blacks because they are black.  Blacks hate whites because of slavery and present day racism.*


I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.


*God hand you are right, p-funk-little-dick-midget motherfucker* racist  has defended the other racist whites on this forum, which validates his insecurities about being a midget and having the worst genetics.   p-funk go ban all the blacks who issue statements, but condone the white trash comments, midget-bitch*.*


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *This issue boils down to one thing.   White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers* are going to get what they deserve.   What comes around goes around.   I hope I am around to hang some crackers when whites are the slaves and poor.  Let's face it; whites only hate blacks because they are black.  Blacks hate whites because of slavery and present day racism.*
> 
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.
> ...





quiet boy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> make you speak African instead of english,


 You know that there is no African language, right? There are like 10,000 spoken languages in Africa.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You know that there is no African language, right? There are like 10,000 spoken languages in Africa.




Of course he doesn't know!!  God Hand is not smart so why would his alter ego be?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Of course he doesn't know!!  *God Hand * is not smart so why would his *alter ego * be?


I am so disappointed Gothand.........


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am so disappointed Gothand.........




m too....were is that whip?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> m too....were is that whip?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this thread gets more annoying by the day.


 What happened to that?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What happened to that?




what do you mean what happened to it?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2005)

Take away my culture?  You're going to take my John Coltrane, Charles Mingus, Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis and Sun Ra collections.  Are you going to take away all of my Jimi Hendrix too?  You going to dig into my hip hop cd's too?  I suppose you're going to take away the Saul Williams books too huh?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Take away my culture?  You're going to take my John Coltrane, Charles Mingus, Ornette Coleman, Miles Davis and Sun Ra collections.  Are you going to take away all of my Jimi Hendrix too?  You going to dig into my hip hop cd's too?  I suppose you're going to take away the Saul Williams books too huh?




Coltrane, Mingus, Coleman and Miles davis were so fucking good!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *This issue boils down to one thing. White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers* are going to get what they deserve. What comes around goes around. I hope I am around to hang some crackers when whites are the slaves and poor. Let's face it; whites only hate blacks because they are black. Blacks hate whites because of slavery and present day racism.*
> 
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.
> ...


 Whenever you see the color white, just remember that it's there because the whitey hates the black man.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> My definition of racism is different from yours? We didnt get where we are now acting smart and intelligent. We had to get stupid just for some damn equal rights so go fuck yourself!


 Can you actually see the shit pour out of your mouth when you open it? Or do you have to rely on other people telling you you're a dumbshit, because you got stupid, then got some respect. Let me clue you in on something. You are a fucking 18 year old kid who uses slavery as a crutch when someone comes at you with opinions that conflict your own. I don't agree with half the bullshit you crap out onto this board everyday so I must be a fucking racist, but not you. You post about white-hicks, white trash and white mother fuckers who you say don't like black people, so they are fucking racist, but you are an EVANGELIST!!!! HAIL GOD HAND. Just to let you know, you already got stupid, and you bitch about equal rights, well we are treating just as equally stupid as you are acting, so are we racists now? Sure we are, we disagree with you. So pull out your racist card in 3....2....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So pull out your racist card in 3....2....


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

And just to let everyone know, because there was some confusion in another thread, I am not a racist person. I just can't stand people who are themselves racist calling other people racists. I also do not like teenagers schooling me on the struggles of slavery and civil rights, unless they actually show interest in the struggles their culture has faced in the past, rather than slapping it in my face to milk some pity out of me like im a fucking cow. God Hand, have you ever actually educated yourself about slavery, civil rights, your own culture and your family history? And I'm not talking about the 30 minutes you spend covering slavery in highschool. If so, I apologize for my comments, but if not, this post is for you.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>



that is fucking funny as shit


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Can you actually see the shit pour out of your mouth when you open it? Or do you have to rely on other people telling you you're a dumbshit, because you got stupid, then got some respect. Let me clue you in on something. You are a fucking 18 year old kid who uses slavery as a crutch when someone comes at you with opinions that conflict your own. I don't agree with half the bullshit you crap out onto this board everyday so I must be a fucking racist, but not you. You post about white-hicks, white trash and white mother fuckers who you say don't like black people, so they are fucking racist, but you are an EVANGELIST!!!! HAIL GOD HAND. Just to let you know, you already got stupid, and you bitch about equal rights, well we are treating just as equally stupid as you are acting, so are we racists now? Sure we are, we disagree with you. So pull out your racist card in 3....2....


Uh! I've made so many enemies on this thread. Either way it goes, I have to suck the white man dick if I want to be successful in this country. I aint gonna understand what you say because I aint white and your not gonna understand what I say because your not black.




Plus youre the hardest person to argue with on this damn site! Just to damn smart for me. When I'm right your righter and when I take low bows you take even lower.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

175 to go


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Plus youre the hardest person to argue with on this damn site! Just to damn smart for me. When I'm right your righter and when I take low bows you take even lower.


 You know why? Because im white


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

haha, im just fucking around. You left yourself wide open with that one.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> God Hand, have you ever actually educated yourself about slavery, civil rights, your own culture and your family history? And I'm not talking about the 30 minutes you spend covering slavery in highschool. If so, I apologize for my comments, but if not, this post is for you.


Educated myself about slavery? Yes

My culture? Nope study yours to much.

Family history? Well the slave master had left my family on my dads site millions of dollars which they gave back to white people. Thats all I need to know about my family history!


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

*min0 lee at a gathering of her peeps*


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Educated myself about slavery? Yes
> 
> My culture? Nope study yours to much.
> 
> Family history? Well the slave master had left my family on my dads site millions of dollars which they gave back to white people. Thats all I need to know about my family history!


 See here? You show that you're an ignorant fucking punk who takes advantage of the fact that his ancestors were enslaved and thinks he should profit from it.  You want to know something? During the reign of Queen Elizabeth I, english monarchs initiated the English slave trade by forcing african americans into slavery, but after the Battle of Kinsale, the English had over 30,000 irish military prisoners, so she began the Irish slave trade. The first "recorded" selling of Irish slaves to a settlement in the Amazon River in South America was in 1612, and guess what GOD HAND, I'm 100% irish. So fuck the fucking english. If I want to get anywhere in life I have to suck english cock. Surely someone in my family was sold into slavery and that's all I need to know, so every one of you english motherfuckers on this board owe me some money, your ancestors profited off of the sale of mine, so pay up bitches. 

   Sound stupid god hand? So do you.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

this is classic


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

Foreman quit with the picture shit. I want god hand to see how my people have been oppressed


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

My Hero


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> You know why? Because im white


The main reason white people are smarter than black people is because the way we our fucking raised. Were taught to like and do the wrong things.

Average black man is told "Make money anyway you can"

Average black woman is told "Dont fuck with a broke nigga like your daddy!"

Were both told "The white men dont wont you to have shit and are againist us so get what u can"

Most of the time its the truth it seems


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Foreman quit with the picture shit. I want god hand to see how my people have been oppressed


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> I see the white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers* are still debating shit* they know nothing about. The discussion is nothing more than an application of propaganda, which is a displacement of whites true feelings. Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman.
> 
> Btw, Africa is suffering because white countries became rich from stealing every valuable resource from Africa, which included slaves, oil, gold, diamonds, herbs, minerals, and culture. The united states did not have an economy before slavery. The industrial revolution changed the economic landscape of the white countries, which eventually led to the end of slavery. If I took 200 million whites from America and killed them( that would be nice), how prosperous would the U.S be in a few years. Then, lets say I stole all valuable commodities and resources. Now what is the U.S left with? Use the little intellect that has been presented in the aforementioned posts to see the truth. Now go take some more creatine and steroids to look like me. Oh don???t forget your pct white covetous bitches*, especially ms. foreman AKA the FAG.
> 
> ...


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> The main reason white people are smarter than black people is because the way we our fucking raised. Were taught to like and do the wrong things.
> 
> Average black man is told "Make money anyway you can"
> 
> ...


 This is bullshit. Disregarding any mental retardation, if one person is smarter than another, most of the time it's because they want to be. I'm about to graduate with a B.S. in chemistry, and Ive been having to kiss ass for the past 2 years in an analytical chemistry lab without getting paid so I can hopefully get into graduate school to get a PhD, and you know who I've worked under this entire time? A black girl, and she's a damn genius. She grew up in a poverty-stricken, rough area in Atlanta without a dad, but she has a PhD. You can't blame other people for how you think. People can tell you what to think, but you decide what to believe.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

Me and my buddies


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

*One of the biggest racists in America today.*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)

Wake up white people...


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

The truth


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *One of the biggest racists in America today.*




Who is this guy?


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Surely someone in my family was sold into slavery and that's all I need to know, so every one of you english motherfuckers on this board owe me some money, your ancestors profited off of the sale of mine, so pay up bitches.
> 
> Sound stupid god hand? So do you.


English dont like Irish because there Irish! White people dont like Africans because their African? No! Its because their skin is black! This is what make American slaves different from all others! (Not 100% sure about what I'm saying!  ) This is what pisses me off so fucking much!


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

DENVER, CO - Robert Jenson, an 18-year-old mentally-challenged man, has never once been called out for being a raging racist. Jenson's own mother, Fran, admits, "He doesn't like anyone who isn't a white male. He often yells ugly names at Asian-Americans, African-Americans, Native-Americans, Latino-Americans, and Women. Sometimes people turn as if they're going to get upset, but then they see who said it and they just keep walking. He really doesn't know any better." Jenson has been known to regularly use the N word, the C word, the G word, the K word, the Q word, the SN word, and sometimes even the PRH word. When questioned about his problem, Jenson said, "Oh ____! I can say whatever the _____ I want. Who's gonna stop me? You, _____?! Hey, look ??? there's a _____ and a _____ together! Yeah, _____you heard me____!"


Racist
Mentally Challenged Racist
Teen: White Like Me

*Jenson's mother also said she has never had the heart to tell her son that he himself is African-American.* "I doubt he would take the news very well. It would just upset him. Besides, he's always taken pride in how tan he is for a white guy."


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Who is this guy?


*louis farrakhan*


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> English dont like Irish because there Irish! White people dont like Africans because their African? No! Its because their skin is black! This is what make American slaves different from all others! (Not 100% sure about what I'm saying!  ) This is what pisses me off so fucking much!


 So from your point of view, we can justify forcing Islamic people into slavery because it's not based on their skin color? A group of Islamic extremists killed thousands of Americans on 9/11, so we hate them right? So they should be our slaves right? Wrong dumbshit, the word SLAVE does not just apply to a skin color, or ethnic group, or nationality. Look up the definition of slave, and tell me if the word "black" is in it.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> A black girl, and she's a damn genius. She grew up in a poverty-stricken, rough area in Atlanta without a dad, but she has a PhD. You can't blame other people for how you think. People can tell you what to think, but you decide what to believe.


What! Trust most black women arent sucessful. I know my mother isnt anyways. Damn this shocks me more than a plot twist in an episode of the OC!


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

*This is just terrible.....terrible *


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Ma...where you been????


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So from your point of view, we can justify forcing Islamic people into slavery because it's not based on their skin color? A group of Islamic extremists killed thousands of Americans on 9/11, so we hate them right? So they should be our slaves right? Wrong dumbshit, the word SLAVE does not just apply to a skin color, or ethnic group, or nationality. Look up the definition of slave, and tell me if the word "black" is in it.


I not saying that. If we made Islamics slaves it wouldnt be because of their skin color, it would be because we were at war with them. POW's in da past usually became slaves (I think) Example Hebrews and Egyptians. (I think)

100% Irish? Damn Conan O' Brian!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What! Trust most black women arent sucessful. I know my mother isnt anyways. Damn this shocks me more than a plot twist in an episode of the OC!


 Your mother does not represent the entire African American population. You want to hear something else that may surprise you? One of the most complicated and studied subjects in Physics is String Theory and it's ability to connect Einstein's "Theory of General Relativity" with Quantum Mechanics, and guess who is the director of the center for string and particle theory at the University of Maryland? A black man named Sylvester Gates. I've heard him lecture on string theory, and hes probably the smartest person I've ever seen in person.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> 100% Irish? Damn Conan O' Brian!


 Don't you see how pale i am in my avatar? That's potato for you


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> My culture? Nope study yours to much.


 god hand, who's forcing you to study the white man's history _on your own time_?  You can read about, and learn, anything that you want to.  Give it shot.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

Now Dr. Sylvester Gates can solve the mysteries of spacetime but he could not tell me
 "Who is Mike Jones?"


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

Who *is *Mike Jones?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 1, 2005)

Kill de white people...


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

So I looked at Dr. Gates and said "Back then, they didn't want me, but now I'm hot, bitches all on me. Back then they didn't want me, but now I'm hot, bitches all on me. I said, back then didn't want me, but now I'm hot bitches all on me"


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Who *is *Mike Jones?


 So ask youreslf, who is Mike Jones? I'm Mike Jones. Sippin on covo...


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Who *is *Mike Jones?


A thug ass nigga from Houston


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

Rap?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

It's Paul wall, im da' peoples champ. My chain light up like a lamp cuz' im back wit da camp. Im crawlin similar to an ant cuz' im low to da earth. Peoples feelinz get hurt when they figure out what im worth.


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Your mother does not represent the entire African American population. You want to hear something else that may surprise you? One of the most complicated and studied subjects in Physics is String Theory and it's ability to connect Einstein's "Theory of General Relativity" with Quantum Mechanics, and guess who is the director of the center for string and particle theory at the University of Maryland? A black man named Sylvester Gates. I've heard him lecture on string theory, and hes probably the smartest person I've ever seen in person.


Believe it or not I actually know about the string theory! (I'm surprised as u are) I think I've seem him before on a TV show talking about it. I remember saying to myself. "Damn thats a smart nigga!"


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Rap?


 it's not rap, it's Mike Jones. His gasoline always supreme


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll give it a shot.  What genre does he fall under?


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

Aint this the theory where if I tried to walk through a wall for 3 billion years I probably would go though the wall time? (I think)


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> it's not rap, it's Mike Jones. His gasoline always supreme


Damn bitch u sound just like a.....................nigga! Do u listen to Mike Jones?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

No, gococks is just a million monkeys typing on a million typewriters.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn bitch u sound just like a.....................nigga! Do u listen to Mike Jones?


 No, but Dr. Gates is in my avatar now


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 1, 2005)

*god hand,* brother, we have to work on your self-esteem.  I grew up in a very poor black neighborhood, but I didn't let that negate my goals.   I was fortunate because I was gifted physically.  My physical gifts created a window of opportunity for me to attend one of the best universities in the country.   I had many friends who excelled academically and went to college without an athletic scholarship.  You can do the same.   My grandmother, whom experience far worse conditions than I such as white only restrooms, drinking fountains, restaurants, white-only employment, etc???, told me repeatedly while growing up, ???break the door down son, break it down and don???t take no shit*.???  She was my inspiration.  She didn???t take shit* from whites or anybody.   

The first thing you need to do is obtain marketable skills, then move to Atlanta.  There are an abundance of successful blacks ( entrepreneurs, presidents of corporations, vice presidents, doctors, lawyers, real estate tycoons, you name we have it ) who will give you an opportunity if you have the skills.   Educate yourself on Africa history.  I was fortunate.  I went to a university that had the best African studies professor in the country.  He taught at HARVARD before coming to my school.   I was very lucky.  Don't listen to the jealous little-dick white racists.  Set a few goals and write them down.   The racist environment that blacks endure daily can be overwhelming, but you must meet force with force.  Power only understands power.  I have whites kissing my ass all the time because they want my money or autograph.

*God hand, young  brother, you have heart. *   You were the only black who stood up to the racist little-dick midgets.    Don???t be weakened by the weak.


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *god hand,* brother, we have to work on your self-esteem.  I grew up in a very poor black neighborhood, but I didn't let that negate my goals.   I was fortunate because I was gifted physically.  My physical gifts created a window of opportunity for me to attend one of the best universities in the country.   I had many friends who excelled academically and went to college without an athletic scholarship.  You can do the same.   My grandmother, whom experience far worse conditions than I such as white only restrooms, drinking fountains, restaurants, white-only employment, etc???, told me repeatedly while growing up, ???break the door down son, break it down and don???t take no shit*.???  She was my inspiration.  She didn???t take shit* from whites or anybody.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is obtain marketable skills, then move to Atlanta.  There are an abundance of successful blacks ( entrepreneurs, presidents of corporations, vice presidents, doctors, lawyers, real estate tycoons, you name we have it ) who will give you an opportunity if you have the skills.   Educate yourself on Africa history.  I was fortunate.  I went to a university that had the best African studies professor in the country.  He taught at HARVARD before coming to my school.   I was very lucky.  Don't listen to the jealous little-dick white racists.  Set a few goals and write them down.   The racist environment that blacks endure daily can be overwhelming, but you must meet force with force.  Power only understands power.  I have whites kissing my ass all the time because they want my money or autograph.
> 
> *God hand, young  brother, you have heart. *   You were the only black who stood up to the racist little-dick midgets.    Don???t be weakened by the weak.




thats good advice godhand! do yourself a favour and take it!


----------



## god hand (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *god hand,* brother, we have to work on your self-esteem.  I grew up in a very poor black neighborhood, but I didn't let that negate my goals.   I was fortunate because I was gifted physically.  My physical gifts created a window of opportunity for me to attend one of the best universities in the country.   I had many friends who excelled academically and went to college without an athletic scholarship.  You can do the same.   My grandmother, whom experience far worse conditions than I such as white only restrooms, drinking fountains, restaurants, white-only employment, etc???, told me repeatedly while growing up, ???break the door down son, break it down and don???t take no shit*.???  She was my inspiration.  She didn???t take shit* from whites or anybody.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is obtain marketable skills, then move to Atlanta.  There are an abundance of successful blacks ( entrepreneurs, presidents of corporations, vice presidents, doctors, lawyers, real estate tycoons, you name we have it ) who will give you an opportunity if you have the skills.   Educate yourself on Africa history.  I was fortunate.  I went to a university that had the best African studies professor in the country.  He taught at HARVARD before coming to my school.   I was very lucky.  Don't listen to the jealous little-dick white racists.  Set a few goals and write them down.   The racist environment that blacks endure daily can be overwhelming, but you must meet force with force.  Power only understands power.  I have whites kissing my ass all the time because they want my money or autograph.
> 
> *God hand, young  brother, you have heart. *   You were the only black who stood up to the racist little-dick midgets.    Don???t be weakened by the weak.



Wow! This is the most postive post youve posted!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *god hand,* brother, we have to work on your self-esteem. I grew up in a very poor black neighborhood, but I didn't let that negate my goals. I was fortunate because I was gifted physically. My physical gifts created a window of opportunity for me to attend one of the best universities in the country. I had many friends who excelled academically and went to college without an athletic scholarship. You can do the same. My grandmother, whom experience far worse conditions than I such as white only restrooms, drinking fountains, restaurants, white-only employment, etc???, told me repeatedly while growing up, ???break the door down son, break it down and don???t take no shit*.??? She was my inspiration. She didn???t take shit* from whites or anybody.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is obtain marketable skills, then move to Atlanta. There are an abundance of successful blacks ( entrepreneurs, presidents of corporations, vice presidents, doctors, lawyers, real estate tycoons, you name we have it ) who will give you an opportunity if you have the skills. Educate yourself on Africa history. I was fortunate. I went to a university that had the best African studies professor in the country. He taught at HARVARD before coming to my school. I was very lucky. Don't listen to the jealous little-dick white racists. Set a few goals and write them down. The racist environment that blacks endure daily can be overwhelming, but you must meet force with force. Power only understands power. I have whites kissing my ass all the time because they want my money or autograph.
> 
> *God hand, young brother, you have heart. *You were the only black who stood up to the racist little-dick midgets. Don???t be weakened by the weak.


 Are you Bill Cosby?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> Educate yourself on Africa history.


 10000 BC to 1580 AD - The Africans kill each other wholesale.  Africans invent war.

 1580 AD to 1950 AD - The Europeans arrive in Africa and subjugate parts of Africa. The Africans ability to kill each other was impeded by the Europeans. Cricket becomes the new national pastime. Many Africans demand to know why the sticks used in the game are not sharp.

 1950 AD to 1990 AD - The Europeans start to cede control of Africa back to the Africans. The African on African killing start to rise. Many Europeans ask themselves, "What the hell were we thinking?"

 1990 AD to Present - The Europeans no longer control any part of Africa, the genocide begins in earnest. Great achievements are made: 250,000 killed in a single day and Johannesburg, South Africa becomes the murder and rape capital of the world.

   2001 AD - Zubutu Madala realizes that he too can eke out a living selling Amway.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 2, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> 10000 BC to 1580 AD - The Africans kill each other wholesale.  Africans invent war.
> 
> 1580 AD to 1950 AD - The Europeans arrive in Africa and subjugate parts of Africa. The Africans ability to kill each other was impeded by the Europeans. Cricket becomes the new national pastime. Many Africans demand to know why the sticks used in the game are not sharp.
> 
> ...




you nailed it.       

shittiest places on earth:
1 Africa
2 Antarctica
3 Middle East


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 2, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> The first thing you need to do is obtain marketable skills, then *move to Atlanta.*



AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
     

yeah, move to "Hotlanta."  Not only do they have a lot of blacks, they have a lot of queers too.

I wouldn't live in atlanta if I was offered a job making 1 Million per year there.


----------



## smallfry (Nov 2, 2005)

Check this out god hand i got irish scottish blood in me right !! I knew about the english enslaved us but i dont hold a grudge that happend over hundred years ago 
It didnt happend to me it happend to my ancestry not me .. i could understand if you were enslaved by a white man and feel anger shit i would feel it to and im white ....
im 16 an in highschool i got more black friends in this school than i do white ...
if you hate the white man for this past event your fighting a battle already won .

shit my dad when he was a kid if he said something bad to a black person he would have hell when he came home cuz my grandfather was a teacher at that school so he knew when he messed up let me tell you something he didnt mess up and guess what right now im at school and i got 2 homies reading this over my shoulder and they support what ive said ..


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> yeah, move to "Hotlanta."  Not only do they have a lot of blacks, they have a lot of queers too.
> ...


 Just for fun, I compared the crime in Atlanta, George to my home town of Los Angeles.  The only reason that I would move to Atlanta is to die.

 Murders Per 100,000 People:
 Atlanta: 26
 Los Angeles: 13.4

 Los Angeles is know for being a rough city, but Atlanta has twice the number of murders per capita.

 Burglaries Per 100,00 People:
 Atlanta: 1564
 Los Angeles: 600

 Rapes Per 100,000 People:
 Atlanta: 61
 Los Angeles: 29

 Yeah zulubdd, Atlanta sounds like a mighty fine place.  Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't put Murder and Rape under the entrepreneurial banner.


----------



## Tier (Nov 2, 2005)

I like his advice which is work for something and you'll achieve it. That's WEIRD! He's supposedly achieved all this success and still cries about racism, even though he is a racist.

The irony is so thick, it's like a sandwich, a thick sandwich.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 2, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Murders Per 100,000 People:
> Atlanta: 26
> Los Angeles: 13.4
> 
> ...




maybe it is because of all those blacks that live there.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 2, 2005)

or maybe it is the homosexuals


----------



## god hand (Nov 2, 2005)

Or maybe its your sorry as parents!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2005)

Karma......I believe in it.

I have a nieghbor whose 2 teenaged  daughters who live with him, now the funny thing is he hates blacks with a passion but his 2 girls are married to black men. That drives him crazy.

Clemson..I hope you don't land up in jail, your cellmate may just be black and gay.

Yep, karmas a bitch when its bad.


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Karma......I believe in it.
> 
> I have a nieghbor whose 2 teenaged  daughters who live with him, now the funny thing is he hates blacks with a passion but his 2 girls are married to black men. That drives him crazy.
> 
> ...


I hope I go to jail and that happens to me


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 2, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> I see the white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers
> *Little-dick pirate and cfs*, in case you haven't been out of your mobile home, trailor trash, racism is the mechanism controlling modern day oppression.


Again, I am not racist, and I likely have more black friends than you given your demeanor. You haven't addressed this one issue: How is it okay for you to be a hateful racist and get angry when whites are the same way. You say above that racism is the mechanism controlling modern day oppression, and I've never heard anyone more racist than you. Why are you trying to oppress others with your racism?

My comments about crack and whores etc was sarcasm being used to make the point how ridiculous it is to judge individuals as being inferior simply because of their ethnic background. This is why the Japanese have succeeded: their values. It is a culture issue. Look at the different general values of individual cultures. Every man for himself leads to crime, greed, hatred, and all mater of evil. Such cultures can not thrive but perpetuate self-destruction and bring a bad image to individuals of their ethnicity who have chosen not go along with their twisted cultural values of selfishness. Never underestimate the value of free agency. God has given it to us all. We decide how we will conduct ourselves--not our genetics. We have to overcome our natural animal side and the misguided values that all our cultures have and rise above it all.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hope I go to jail and that happens to me


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Karma......I believe in it.
> 
> I have a nieghbor whose 2 teenaged daughters who live with him, now the funny thing is he hates blacks with a passion but his 2 girls are married to black men. That drives him crazy.
> 
> ...


 You sound bitter.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You sound bitter.


Nah....not bitter at all. 
Just figured I would share an experiance.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Clemson..I hope you don't land up in jail, your cellmate may just be black and gay.


 Come on Min0, he's from clemson. If it's black and it's gay, chances are it's already been up his ass...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Come on Min0, he's from clemson. If it's black and it's gay, chances are it's already been up his ass...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Come on Min0, he's from clemson. If it's black and it's gay, chances are it's already been up his ass...


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Come on Min0, he's from clemson. If it's black and it's gay, chances are it's already been up his ass...


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats So Fucking Funny!!!!!!!


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 3, 2005)

PS - Columbia DEFINITELY has more black gay guys than Clemson.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 3, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> PS - Columbia DEFINITELY has more black gay guys than Clemson.


 What does that have to do with anything? We all know there's no human sex going on in Clemson. If there was, the cheerleading team would collectively have more than 2 teeth. Were talking "Clemson" sex here. Goat sex, cow sex, chicken sex, sister sex, brother sex, mother sex, father sex, aunt sex, sister who is also your mother sex, mother who is also your aunt and sister sex, brother who is also your father, uncle, son and grandfather sex. Keep it in the family dog!


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What does that have to do with anything? We all know there's no human sex going on in Clemson. If there was, the cheerleading team would collectively have more than 2 teeth. Were talking "Clemson" sex here. Goat sex, cow sex, chicken sex, sister sex, brother sex, mother sex, father sex, aunt sex, sister who is also your mother sex, mother who is also your aunt and sister sex, brother who is also your father, uncle, son and grandfather sex. Keep it in the family dog!


 


USC cheerleader fist the football team in the butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




ahahahahahahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaahahahahaaaahahaaa


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow...31 pages of.....at least I killed a good portion of my work day with this...


----------



## god hand (Nov 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow...31 pages of.....at least I killed a good portion of my work day with this...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, I love a great rivalry.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 3, 2005)

Damn shit man! you mofo's are still going at it in this thread. damn!


----------



## god hand (Nov 3, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Damn shit man! you mofo's are still going at it in this thread. damn!


Damn I cant believe we got this far without you!


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 4, 2005)

At some point you guys should switch debate teams just for shits and giggles.  Have the black guys defend the white guys and vice versa.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn I cant believe we got this far without you!


I'm real proud of you son!


----------



## god hand (Nov 4, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> At some point you guys should switch debate teams just for shits and giggles.  Have the black guys defend the white guys and vice versa.


Why do u have that nasty ass username?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2005)

'cause he's just a good ol boy...
Never meanin no harm.....


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 4, 2005)

"Been all you ever saw been in trouble with the law since the day they was born"  

Dude I've had that screenname for over a decade now.  Well with AIM,  I have.  I just used it for shit like this cuz it's easy to remember the same screenname.  That and I love to eat pussy.  There.  You have it.  We could argue why black guys don't like to eat pussy as much as white guys.  We've argued damn near every other topic on this thread, might as well be perfect


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2005)

"why hate a person for the color of their skin...when you can hate them for so many other reasons"
-Dennis Miller


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 4, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> We could argue why black guys don't like to eat pussy as much as white guys.


That is something I must admit is true, about 70% of the black guys I know think it's disgusting.  My friend Paul can only do it if it's covered in whip cream or honey.


----------



## god hand (Nov 4, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> We could argue why black guys don't like to eat pussy as much as white guys.  We've argued damn near every other topic on this thread, might as well be perfect


Its a pride thing. Most of us really dont give a damn if she cums or not.


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Its a pride thing. Most of us really dont give a damn if she cums or not.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


not cool


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 5, 2005)

I can't tell if that's making fun of gays, blacks, or both at the same time


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> not cool


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


I guess you're all balls


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I guess you're all balls


You sound so disapointed......I have the missing part if you want it.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok this has gone from racist to just plain gay


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2005)

Back to the topic at hand: "Do black people have better genes than white peopel?"

 The answer is yes, and I've just found out why.  It turns out that black people aren't even from this planet.  Yes, black people came to Earth from another planet.  Just the other day, a black man was telling me that all black people come from the planet "Erf".


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Ok this has gone from racist to just plain gay


Whatever turns you on.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 5, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Back to the topic at hand: "Do black people have better genes than white peopel?"
> 
> The answer is yes, and I've just found out why. It turns out that black people aren't even from this planet. Yes, black people came to Earth from another planet. Just the other day, a black man was telling me that all black people come from the planet "Erf".


Know whats weird when I would go to visit my Mom in Missouri alot of the kooky pale toned folks with gnarly teeth said they came from "Ert" To quote one "We's um the nicet pee poles you'd ever meet on the plant Ert, now Im gone go pee 'gin that tree yond'r"


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 5, 2005)

Wtf??


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



thats funny as shit.


----------



## god hand (Nov 5, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> thats funny as shit.


Totally the opposite of you.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You sound so disapointed......I have the missing part if you want it.


You have the missing "part?" I heard fopemanrules(or something) was looking for that shit. I heard fosemanrules is always looking for that part, I heard fokemanrules tried to take Flex his part, and Flex beat the shit out of him, while breaking his hand


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Flex is a bitch   with hands of glass  
Clearly his white genetics are inferior!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2005)

Saw this on another forum...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> thats funny as shit.



where does he get all his pics????????


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Saw this on another forum...


 _*LMFAO!*_


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

*cfs and premiere* have the worst genetics of anyone on this forum.  You both should be upset.  You use steroid/prohormones, creatine and other crap, yet you both still look like shi*t.  Your posts are reflective of your innate emotives of inadequacies.  Do me a favor.  Tomorrow go up to the biggest black guy you come across and assert the same statements you have on here.  I thought so.  You *little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass, pale-face, inferior motherfuckers* *  are lucky.  Oh, I mean that figuratively homos.

Btw, premiere-bitch-tiny-dick, you better take a hard look at that image you uploaded.  That will never occur again.  I have 300 bullets that say so.  History always repeats itself in reverse, which means I will have an opportunity to *cut the heads off racist white trash like you and cfs.*


----------



## MyK (Nov 13, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *cfs and premiere* have the worst genetics of anyone on this forum.  You both should be upset.  You use steroid/prohormones, creatine and other crap, yet you both still look like shi*t.  Your posts are reflective of your innate emotives of inadequacies.  Do me a favor.  Tomorrow go up to the biggest black guy you come across and assert the same statements you have on here.  I thought so.  You *little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass, pale-face, inferior motherfuckers* *  are lucky.  Oh, I mean that figuratively homos.
> 
> Btw, premiere-bitch-tiny-dick, you better take a hard look at that image you uploaded.  That will never occur again.  I have 300 bullets that say so.  History always repeats itself in reverse, which means I will have an opportunity to *cut the heads off racist white trash like you and cfs.*






NIGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2005)

From being led by chains of Iron to

  being led by chains of gold...




  so many still owned
  so many still owned





 and slavery doesn't and never did discriminate on color every shade of man has been used by men of the same and different colors.


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 13, 2005)

maniclion you have no idea what you are talking about, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass, pale-face motherfucker*.  Since you are an illiterate-dickless ass*, I will educate.  

myk, what the fuck* are you saying?

To justify the slave trade its supporters dehumanised the African race, used as slaves, hence they were called "Black cattle". This led to Africans being thought of as an inferior race, the consequences of which can still be seen in acts of racism today.

Initially the colonial settlers did not distinguish between work that should be done by whites or Indians. Labour was not demarcated by racial divides. The sugar plantation and the arrival of large numbers of African slaves into the colonies soon changed that however, work came to be divided on racial grounds: only blacks should undertake certain work. *Slaves in the Americas were unlike slaves in most previous slave societies, for they were characterised by colour. They were black slaves. In the process, it came to be assumed, in the mind of slave owners (later in the conventions of local society, subsequently in law and legal systems), that slave work could only be done by black people. Conversely, here was work which white people should not undertake. The slave plantations of the Americas brought into being a new language and mentality of race which was utterly unique and which was to survive the death of slavery itself. Racism had been born.*

Perhaps the most important claim of the abolition movement on behalf of the slave was the simple question: 'Am I not a man and a brother?' The simplicity of that assertion disguises a fundamental issue. Atlantic slavery had hinged on the denial of this claim. The Atlantic slave trade was the beginning of a process which denied humanity to its millions of victims. 

The slave became a non-person: a chattel, a thing, an object to be bequeathed and inherited, sold and bought. Moreover the slave was black; a person transmuted into a object of loathing by white society. All slave societies devised complex legal and social conventions for maintaining the separation, the uniqueness of blacks, by limiting their access to the law, to property, to certain relationships with white people. At times, whites went to bizarre lengths to maintain these racial hierarchies (and to ensure that whites remained on top). The end results were legal codes and local conventions which secured black humanity a permanent and inherited place at the bottom of the social heap. Nor was this simply a matter of legal practice. whites everywhere across the Americas internalised this hierarchy, believing in and living out as daily reality the racialism of slavery.

Even the oft-repeated abolitionist phrase 'Am I not a man and a brother?' failed to dislodge the widespread allegiance to this racialised view of mankind. In the short term, however, the millions of ex-slaves who secured their freedom in the Americas in the 19th century were heirs to to an intellectual and political worldview which consigned them, at best, to the bottom of local society; at worst, it cast them beyond the pale of humanity completely. It was a process made worse, in the course of the 19th and 20th centuries, by the emergence of new social and natural sciences which devised racial categories of mankind to the great disadvantage of blacks, and indeed other races, everywhere. A consequence of this was the development of the Atlantean theory (the concept of a superior race descended from the civilisation supposedly responsible for building the lost city of Atlantis and other wonders of the ancient world) which fed the minds of the Nazis and gave reason to the horrors of the Holocaust.

Slavery was thus the critical force in the racialising of the western world in the years after the European invasions of the Americas. the legacy of those ideas lived on - and continues - long after slavery in the Americas itself had ended. Hence what seems at first glance to be a relatively simple historical story - the slave trade - forms the core of a complex historical process whose ramifications continue to reverberate throughout the modern world. The slave trade has to be, one of the most significant historical forces in the shaping of the Atlantic world.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

zulubdd is most likely just a regular IM member trying to stir things up.  Would a mod care to see if that's the case?


----------



## god hand (Nov 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> From being led by chains of Iron to
> 
> being led by chains of gold...
> 
> ...


You are one stupid fuckin mother fucker! How many white slaves were there in the US? Its people like u that make me act like this.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *cfs and premiere*, I have the worst genetics of anyone on this forum.  You both should be upset because I'm so ugly.  I use steroid/prohormones, creatine and other crap, yet I still look like shi*t.  Your posts are reflective of your greatness.  Do me a favor, kill me.  Tomorrow go up to the biggest black guy you come across and give him some money, crack and a basketball.  I thought so.  I'm a *little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass, pale-face, inferior motherfucker* *  .  Oh, I mean that figuratively because I eat homos.
> 
> Btw, I like tiny dick, you better take a hard look at that image of my cock.  That will never occur again.  I have 300 pictures that say so.  History always repeats itself in reverse, which means I will have To suck a lot of cock! *I will cut the head off white cocks all day long man! and then I will suck you and cfs off!.*


Man there is something really wrong with you


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> maniclion you have no idea what you are talking about, little-dick, long-nose, flat-ass, pale-face motherfucker*.  Since you are an illiterate-dickless ass*, I will educate.
> 
> myk, what the fuck* are you saying?
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You are one stupid fuckin mother fucker! How many white slaves were there in the US? Its people like u that make me act like this.


 Every race has had it share of slaves.  It's just that blacks bitch the most.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Every race has had it share of slaves.  It's just that blacks bitch the most.


Damn slaves....always complaining.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

I know what you mean.  It's almost enough to make me sell mine.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

You own *Zulubutt*??? How much would you be willing to sell him to me for?
A pack of ciggarrettes perhaps?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

I got him in trade for a broken TV, but I'll trade him for a broken PC.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

He sold my TV and I can't get rid of this PC but I do have an pair of Nikes that I could part with.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

You seem to have quite an interest in buying zulubutt.  Maybe I should put him up on eBay?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

I need a bitch, I get angry sometimes and I am tired of punching the walls or breaking stuff. So instead I'll just bitch slap all day long.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2005)

I haven't read the post but who cares about genes anyway?   

I wear the cheaper dickies from walmart for work and whatever's clever for playtime.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I need a bitch, I get angry sometimes and I am tired of punching the walls or breaking stuff. So instead I'll just bitch slap all day long.


 Oh, he's a bitch alright.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I haven't read the post but who cares about genes anyway?
> 
> I wear the cheaper dickies from walmart for work and whatever's clever for playtime.


 Yeah, you must not have read this thread, because that line has only been used about a dozen times or so.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you must not have read this thread, because that line has only been used about a dozen times or so.



Black people only have better genes because they have better taste in genes.

Personally, I wear the cheaper dickies from walmart for work and whatever's clever for playtime.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2005)

I've tried not to pay attention to it as anything racial around here tends to get ugly.  Not here for that sorta stuff my friend.  But I had to make light of this thread a lil anyway ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I've tried not to pay attention to it as anything racial around here tends to get ugly. Not here for that sorta stuff my friend. But I had to make light of this thread a lil anyway ...


 Fair enough.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You are one stupid fuckin mother fucker! How many white slaves were there in the US? Its people like u that make me act like this.


Act like what?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2005)

"motherfucker" ... one word not 2 and it's best spelled with out the "er" and should really include the u in the front and even an extra a for effect .... "Muthafucka".

Hey just trying to help out


----------



## god hand (Nov 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Act like what?


A psychopathic lunatic


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> A psychopathic lunatic


If you knew me a little beter you would know that you are not even close to a psychopathic lunatic............


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You are one stupid fuckin mother fucker! How many white slaves were there in the US? Its people like u that make me act like this.


You know I don't want to go in this circle again and I hope you know that my words in the above were directly mirroring a poem by Saul Williams





 Talking about how young blacks have gone from being slaves to the white man to slaves to consumerism, but then again many white youth are in the same trap.

 And further more 1/8th of my blood has poured over the jagged edge of the cotton plant, while another 1/16th of my blood dragged it's swollen blistered feet to Exile on the Trail Of Tears, my last name is Goad rhymes with Joad read Grapes of Wrath. Still further I'll tell you of my closest ancestry who only 60-70 years ago worked ump-teen hours in lead and coal mines for chump change and could barely feed our families and then when machines started to replace men they were suddenly thrust into the worst poverty and used by greedy white men who paid them even more menial wages to do back breaking work. And imagine what my mothers family faced having Black, German and Jewish heritage they weren't excepted by any culture in St. Louis so they moved south to work the mines as well.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You know I don't want to go in this circle again and I hope you know that my words in the above were directly mirroring a poem by Saul Williams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I just realized I really don't give a fuck.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Wow, I just realized I really don't give a fuck.


----------



## god hand (Nov 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Wow, I just realized I really don't give a fuck.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

I care.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I care.




Shutup, Dwarf!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You know I don't want to go in this circle again and I hope you know that my words in the above were directly mirroring a poem by Saul Williams
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy crap, how did they get along?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shutup, Dwarf!


I know I am a short....short enough to crawl up in your ass and make you a mascot.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know I am a short....short enough to crawl up in your ass and make you a mascot.


http://d21c.com/terri1/flash/smile.swf


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://d21c.com/terri1/flash/smile.swf




Aww, now I have a smile on my face.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

When I went to Rikers for 8 years I had a cell mate called min0 lee.
The first thing I did was make him sit when he went pee.
That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When I went to *Rikers* for 8 years I had a cell mate called min0 lee.
> The first thing I did was make him sit when he went pee.
> That was the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


How did you know about that?


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

True story


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 13, 2005)

*God hand come on over.  We are going hunting for some little-dick, pale-face, midget, flat-ass, long-nose racist crackers,  mainly cfs, xxl, ms foreman, mini-dick(aka, mino-shit*).   You bring the rope.  I will bring the gasoline.  OH, don't forget the knives.  Fuck* these racist jealous tiny dick* bitches*.   *


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Wow, I just realized I really don't give a fuck.





			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

>





			
				god hand said:
			
		

>


 See I knew I could bring you all together to do something in unison, hate on the mixed breeds.


----------



## god hand (Nov 14, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *God hand come on over.  We are going hunting for some little-dick, pale-face, midget, flat-ass, long-nose racist crackers,  mainly cfs, xxl, ms foreman, mini-dick(aka, mino-shit*).   You bring the rope.  I will bring the gasoline.  OH, don't forget the knives.  Fuck* these racist jealous tiny dick* bitches*.   *



Lets just get them all together in one city, called the city white racist fucks, and then drop an H-bomb on them bitches.


----------



## god hand (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


 We did it ForemanRules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Lets just get them all together in one city, called the city white racist fucks, and then drop an H-bomb on them bitches.


My buddies had that idea back in 1984...
It was the everything is free for black people festival....
Free fried chicken, no police, 100% welfare and retributions....ect..
The idea was to sucker them all into Atlanta then drop 10 nukes on them....
As you can imagine my friends were very racist.


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 14, 2005)

George Bush Doesn't Care About Black People


----------



## god hand (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My buddies had that idea back in 1984...
> It was the everything is free for black people festival....
> Free fried chicken, no police, 100% welfare and retributions....ect..
> The idea was to sucker them all into Atlanta then drop 10 nukes on them....
> As you can imagine my friends were very racist.


----------



## god hand (Nov 14, 2005)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> George Bush Doesn't Care About Black People


I hate when people say this........like he's the only one


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

True story


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 14, 2005)

True dat


----------



## god hand (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

The next Heavyweight champion of the world


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 14, 2005)

George Bush doesn't care about white people


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Lets just get them all together in one city, called the city white racist fucks, and then drop an H-bomb on them bitches.


 You could almost do the same thing with blacks. Except that if you didn't drop the bomb soon enough, they'd have already killed each other off and you'd end up wasting a bomb.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You could almost do the same thing with blacks. Except that if you didn't drop the bomb soon enough, they'd have already killed each other off and you'd end up wasting a bomb.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 14, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *God hand come on over.  We are going hunting for some little-dick, pale-face, midget, flat-ass, long-nose racist crackers,  mainly cfs, xxl, ms foreman, mini-dick(aka, mino-shit*).   You bring the rope.  I will bring the gasoline.  OH, don't forget the knives.  Fuck* these racist jealous tiny dick* bitches*.   *





In 2003, 91 percent of Black murder victims were killed by Black offenders.  - FBI Uniform Crime Reports, table 2.7, p. 18.





But just ignore that.  Keep pretending that whitey is keeping you down!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> See I knew I could bring you all together to do something in unison, hate on the mixed breeds.


I cared.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I cared.


 I hate your kind Min0.


----------



## bkbsr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## bkbsr (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh SHIT!!!


I just realized I've wasted 15 minutes of my life on you people!!!


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.toonedin.com/movies/WhiteTrashXmas.html

*White Trash Christmas*


----------



## luke69duke69 (Dec 2, 2005)

we've already gone the FBI crime report.  Let's get some SAT score statistics while we're at it and then also look up the high school drop out rates as well as college drop out rates.  Also bring up teen pregnanacy statistics, and percentages on wellfare.  I'm sure those will turn out to all be skewed and biased too.


----------



## John H. (Dec 9, 2005)

ForemanRules is a DAMN GOOD MAN! PERIOD!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought this thread was gone.

then fruitcake comes along and bumps it!!!! wtf!


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

hump


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting question....In America it would clearly seem to be the case.



Foreman wishes he was black.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Foreman wishes he was black.


Nope, he's just satisfied with being able to dance like a black man and be hung like a black man.

You must be hung like an asian.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope, he's just satisfied with being able to dance like a black man


so you are saying all black people can dance?  Thats a generalization.  A racist generalization.  You are a racist.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so you are saying all black people can dance? Thats a generalization. A racist generalization. You are a racist.


 
I personally don't believe in stereotypes......I have broken a few.

But the vast majority can dance, much like a Jew is good with money.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 19, 2006)

You are a disgusting racist.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You are a disgusting racist.


 
Have I made you proud?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 19, 2006)

"Damn, he is pretty tall for an asian"

"Damn, that black guy is a pretty good swimmer"

"Damn, that white guy sure can jump high"

Stereotyping that occurs in society


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> "Damn, he is pretty tall for an asian"
> 
> "Damn, that black guy is a pretty good swimmer"
> 
> "Damn, that white guy sure can jump high"


Racist


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope, he's just satisfied with being able to dance like a black man and be hung like a black man.


How did you know about that


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Foreman wishes he was black.


Racist


----------



## kenwood (Jul 19, 2006)

black ppl have better genes


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 19, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


 
Look at where blacks are from, Africa. Sure I wish they'd all go back, but this one isn't so hard to explain. Even to a black guy... It's for survival. That's why on average blacks tend to be physically gifted. They needed to be so in order to survive! That's the way God made them.

I do believe there are differences or even advantages between the races. Each with strengths and weaknesses. Again that's on average. There is a theory that one day there will only be one race. That with time we will breed a superior race. I doubt that very much... There are exceptions in each case, even if rare.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

> Sure I wish they'd all go back



Now *REALLY *


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Look at where blacks are from, Africa. Sure I wish they'd all go back, but this one isn't so hard to explain. Even to a black guy... It's for survival. That's why on average blacks tend to be physically gifted. They needed to be so in order to survive! That's the way God made them.
> 
> I do believe there are differences or even advantages between the races. Each with strengths and weaknesses. Again that's on average. There is a theory that one day there will only be one race. That with time we will breed a superior race. I doubt that very much... There are exceptions in each case, even if rare.




You are a fucking retard.  Every Race has had to have modes of survival in there history.  There are great black athletes and great white athletes.  Take your reglious bullshit and post it elsewhere fucktard.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2006)

I will be the first to admit that I often stereotype people which is wrong, I believe more in people being a product of there environment.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I will be the first to admit that I often stereotype people which is wrong, *I believe more in people being a product of there environment.*



Ditto.  We are visually stimulated creatures, it only makes sense that we use that to make observations.  I 100% agree with the bolded statement.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I will be the first to admit that I often stereotype people which is wrong, I believe more in people being a product of there environment.



Eh environment is only part of it.  The environment can only activate genes and influence original thought.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You are a fucking retard. Every Race has had to have modes of survival in there history. There are great black athletes and great white athletes. Take your reglious bullshit and post it elsewhere fucktard.


 
You're a funny little man... Yes we've all had to survive but not like they have. It is the toughest environment in the world. Yes you can freeze other places, but nowhere else is as demanding. Btw, I hope to God we meet someday. I'm going to fuck your weak genetic ass the fuck up...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Superdouce said:
			
		

> You're a funny little man... Yes we've all had to survive but not like they have. It is the toughest environment in the world. Yes you can freeze other places, but nowhere else is as demanding. Btw, I hope to God we meet someday. I'm going to fuck your weak genetic ass the fuck up...



How the fuck would you know what each race has had to go through?  Keep speaking shit, cause you seem to be full of it.

Ohhh another internet tough guy....Shaking in my boots.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How the fuck would you know what each race has had to go through? Keep speaking shit, cause you seem to be full of it.
> 
> Ohhh another internet tough guy....Shaking in my boots.


 
What then do you believe kid? Makes perfect sense to me. Teach me the error of my ways oh great pansy boy? I'm sure the little weiner theory applies to you, so you must be pretty smart!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Of course it makes perfect sense to you.  You are an ignorant fucking fool.

So are you from Africa.... with your "I have TOP OF THE LINE athletic ability."


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 20, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.



Sometimes I'm interested in topics like this.  

Not about race per se, but about how the many different peoples of this world that may or may not live in different geographical regions can do certain things better than others.

As one poster said, Black folks of the world come in many different hues and also different regions of the world.

You post seems to refer to Black _athletes_ in the U.S.

This....is a limited sample of which you are drawing a general conclusion.

But I think there _may_ be a reason that you don't see hardly any Asians in the NBA.  Or white sprinters.  

This topic shouldn't be controversial, but it often turns out to be.


----------



## GFR (Jul 20, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You're a funny little man... Yes we've all had to survive but not like they have. It is the toughest environment in the world. Yes you can freeze other places, but nowhere else is as demanding. Btw, I hope to God we meet someday. *I'm going to fuck your weak genetic ass the fuck up.*..





			
				SuperFlex said:
			
		

> What then do you believe kid? Makes perfect sense to me. Teach me the error of my ways *oh great pansy boy? I'm sure the little weiner theory applies to you*, so you must be pretty smart!




Another great representative of Christianity and Jesus.


----------



## John H. (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Another great representative of Christianity and Jesus.



Hi Foreman,

You see these type and hear these "representatives" all the time - look at the Middle East - for their ENTIRE HISTORY they have been fighting and killing each other over their religious "beliefs" and whose "god" is the "true god". I'd love to see this world WITHOUT religion, politics and the abuse of anyone, but especially the children! We would have true peace once and for all!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Another great representative of Christianity and Jesus.



What denomination of Xtianity is SuperFlex?



Anyone know?

SupreFlex?


----------



## GFR (Jul 20, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Foreman,
> 
> You see these type and hear these "representatives" all the time - look at the Middle East - for their ENTIRE HISTORY they have been fighting and killing each other over their religious "beliefs" and whose "god" is the "true god". I'd love to see this world WITHOUT religion, politics and the abuse of anyone, but especially the children! We would have true peace once and for all!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Hi John, good to see you back posting on IM.


----------



## John H. (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hi John, good to see you back posting on IM.



Hi Foreman,

I've been real busy this year so I haven't had a lot of time to post but I read when I get a chance to try to keep up!

See ya later, John H.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Of course it makes perfect sense to you. You are an ignorant fucking fool.
> 
> So are you from Africa.... with your "I have TOP OF THE LINE athletic ability."


 
IainDaniel, and guys like him, give white genetics a bad name...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Another great representative of Christianity and Jesus.


 
Amen brother... Who ever said I was  I know I didn't! I'm not a superfreak. I simply believe in God!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> What denomination of Xtianity is SuperFlex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
None. I just choose to believe the truth when it comes to Christ.......


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> IainDaniel, and guys like him, give white genetics a bad name...



Yeah you figured me out Genious.  Shit at least you have "I have TOP OF THE LINE athletic ability."  

Cause you sure are a stupid shit.  Go preach your shit elsewhere.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah you figured me out Genious. Shit at least you have "I have TOP OF THE LINE athletic ability."
> 
> Cause you sure are a stupid shit. Go preach your shit elsewhere.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 20, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> None. I just choose to believe the truth when it comes to Christ.......



So perhaps you are a non-denominational Xtian.  Reading the Bible and interpreting the passages.

Fine by me.  Better than being a zombie or sheep that goes to the services and listens to some priest or pastor.


----------



## god hand (Jul 20, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Foreman,
> 
> I've been *real busy* this year so I haven't had a lot of time to post but I read when I get a chance to try to keep up!
> 
> See ya later, John H.


I bet you have


----------



## John H. (Jul 21, 2006)

*?*



			
				god hand said:
			
		

> I bet you have



Hi god hand,

How everything going for ya? How's your working out doing?

Barf?! What do you mean?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 21, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> How everything going for ya? How's your working out doing?
> 
> ...



I think you know what he means.  Stop fishing for compliments you silly man.


----------



## god hand (Jul 21, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> How everything going for ya?*bad* How's your working out doing?*bad*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Icy-Dice (Aug 21, 2006)

I think that black people are more genetically enhanced for physical stuff cuz wen i was in my country where we all black, i was like the average speed in sprinting. i wasnt fast nor slow but when i came back t the UK, i am the fastest in my year plus white people tend to be shorter and meso to ecto on the average but i dont believe in genetics. Genetics are just there for you to affect. Work out eat properly and sleep propa and youll get big. Look at arnie he eat that black french guy in olympia despite the fact that they dont let much black ppl bodybuild. Im black but i am a mesomorph.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> ...but i dont believe in genetics. Genetics are just there for you to affect.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


>



, I agree....


----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> , I agree....



I was just going to lurk today.  No posts, nothing, nada.  But I felt compelled (by your confusion) to point out that this guy must lack the spelling gene.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> I think that black people are more genetically enhanced for physical stuff cuz wen i was in my country where we all black, i was like the average speed in sprinting. i wasnt fast nor slow but when i came back t the UK, i am the fastest in my year plus white people tend to be shorter and meso to ecto on the average but i dont believe in genetics. Genetics are just there for you to affect. Work out eat properly and sleep propa and youll get big. Look at arnie he eat that black french guy in olympia despite the fact that they dont let much black ppl bodybuild. Im black but i am a mesomorph.


 
Some whites kick ass... Genes definitely play a role, but I know what you're saying. Us punk ass whities shouldn't let them hold us down. With hard work we can still be great too!


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I was just going to lurk today.  No posts, nothing, nada.  But I felt compelled (by your confusion) to point out that this guy must lack the spelling gene.



 Indeed.


----------



## MyK (Aug 21, 2006)

I like affecting my genes too.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Many theories out there about breeding done with slaves to make them bigger and stronger.....dont know if its true but I know many Black as well as White people who believe that it is.



Now if they'd only do the same with the smart ones...


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Now if they'd only do the same with the smart ones...



RACIST!


----------



## MyK (Aug 21, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Now if they'd only do the same with the smart ones...



you dont need smarts to work in a field!


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

*     Do black people have better genes than white people?
*
Not in Boxing, all 4 heavy weight champs are white, and the Mexicans own the light divisions.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> * Do black people have better genes than white people?*
> 
> Not in Boxing, all 4 heavy weight champs are white, and the Mexicans own the light divisions.


 
Yeah man, that's crazy... Come on Americans!!!!!!!! Black or white...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2006)

*It's hard to say, I see alot of black guys in jeans and they're falling off of their ass, then you see some white guys in nut-huggers so I think it balances out because I see an even more equal amount of both black and white with properly fitted jeans.*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 22, 2006)

Not those Jeans..These Genes...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Not those Jeans..These Genes...


Ah, Gene


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2006)

Tongue war anyone?


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 2, 2006)

Anybody watch the VMA's?  That show is a total embrassment to the white race.  All the white dudes are either squars, trailer trash, or fags wearing tons of make-up and all the blacks are big tough guys.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Anybody watch the VMA's? That show is a total embrassment to the white race. All the white dudes are either squars, trailer trash, or fags wearing tons of make-up and all the blacks are big tough guys.


Sounds like prison.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 2, 2006)

All white people should start saving their good sperm in the freezer... We can do it!


----------



## durk (Sep 2, 2006)

why would we do that when you would just end up drinking it?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 3, 2006)

durk said:


> why would we do that when you would just end up drinking it?


 
For when I stuck it in your woman... At least you'd have a chance at raising your own kid.


----------



## Johnny Cage (Sep 5, 2006)

.


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2006)

nice first post, retard!


----------



## Johnny Cage (Sep 5, 2006)

MyK said:


> nice first post, retard!



I'm not trolling unlike like you jackass!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2006)

So what do you call this?


----------



## Johnny Cage (Sep 5, 2006)

The truth


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2006)

Says the guy using a different User ID


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2006)

Johnny Cage said:


> I'm not trolling unlike like you jackass!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Says the guy using a different User ID



That sounds an awful lot like aceshigh. They even have the same sig, don't mess with texas. lawl, yeah my money is on aceshigh is Johnny Cage.


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2006)

> Last edited by Jodi : Today at 11:20 AM. Reason: This was your first post? A racial post - wtf - your one and only warning, because next time I will ban you immediately.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

Lawl, get him Jodi!


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2006)

Johnny Cage said:


> The truth


Please son, you have no clue about the truth.


----------



## John H. (Sep 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Please son, you have no clue about the truth.



Hi Foreman,

He could just be jealous.... 

Take Care Buddy, John H.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That sounds an awful lot like aceshigh. They even have the same sig, don't mess with texas. lawl, yeah my money is on *aceshigh* is Johnny Cage.


I don't think so, I think I know who it is though.......


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2006)

I know who Johnny Cage is.


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont give a fuck!


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 5, 2006)

You know whats funny?  I post a thread about factually accurate statistics, and it gets closed and I get warned.  Someone else starts a thread about one race being genetically superior to another, and it goes to 73 pages.

Of course, if I wanted this thread closed I could just start talking about how white people are genetically superior to black people.  More likely, I would just be banned.  Pathetic double standard.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Remember boys and girls: It's only racist if you're white.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You know whats funny?  I post a thread about factually accurate statistics, and it gets closed and I get warned.  Someone else starts a thread about one race being genetically superior to another, and it goes to 73 pages.
> 
> Of course, if I wanted this thread closed I could just start talking about how white people are genetically superior to black people.  More likely, I would just be banned.  Pathetic double standard.




It's just like how sexists schools are.
I would get in trouble for asking a friend a question about the hw in class, and get told to shut up by some fat bitch.

And a group of girls would be sitting there talking loudly about cell phones or some shit, and not a word to them.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2006)

i like my levi's. i don't give a rat's ass what anyone else wears. you can't beat the buttonfly, makes your ass look good classic.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

i think they blacks have more slow twitch muscles and this causes them to become ripped and look a lot leaner and bigger. and they said we evolved from monkeys right? maybe they still have more of the characteristics and genetics if this theory is correct.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 6, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> i think they blacks have more slow twitch muscles and this causes them to become ripped and look a lot leaner and bigger. and they said we evolved from monkeys right? *maybe they still have more of the characteristics and genetics if this theory is correct*.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You know whats funny?  I post a thread about factually accurate statistics, and it gets closed and I get warned.  Someone else starts a thread about one race being genetically superior to another, and it goes to 73 pages.
> 
> Of course, if I wanted this thread closed I could just start talking about how white people are genetically superior to black people.  More likely, I would just be banned.  Pathetic double standard.



Just let it go. Be glad you are white, because we own the world.


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You know whats funny?  I post a thread about factually accurate statistics, and it gets closed and I get warned.  Someone else starts a thread about one race being genetically superior to another, and it goes to 73 pages.
> 
> Of course, if I wanted this thread closed I could just start talking about how white people are genetically superior to black people.  More likely, I would just be banned.  Pathetic double standard.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Just let it go. Be glad you are white, because we own the world.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You know whats funny?  I post a thread about factually accurate statistics, and it gets closed and I get warned.  Someone else starts a thread about one race being genetically superior to another, and it goes to 73 pages.
> 
> Of course, if I wanted this thread closed I could just start talking about how white people are genetically superior to black people.  More likely, I would just be banned.  Pathetic double standard.



I agree with you, but you have to understand that black people are a bit more sensitive when it comes to issues concerning racism, and for good reason.

Nonetheless, I think sometimes people are a little too sensitive, and the double standard is nonsense.


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I agree with you, but you have to understand that black people are a bit more sensitive when it comes to issues concerning racism, and for good reason.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think sometimes people are a little too sensitive, and the double standard is nonsense.



whitey!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

Blacks work harder at keeping racism alive than anyone else.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Blacks work harder at keeping racism alive than anyone else.




Its all just playing cards in the game of political strategy. How can we get more for our people? 
Lets play the race card over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over...how many race cards are in the fucking deck?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 6, 2006)

26 black cards in a deck


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Blacks work harder at keeping racism alive than anyone else.


True story

My people were slaves in Rome until 476 AD, and I want reparations for that....fucking Romans, I hate them still for what they did to my race.


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

MyK said:


>



LOL that is one of the best videos i saw on this site so far


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 6, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> i think they blacks have more slow twitch muscles and this causes them to become ripped and look a lot leaner and bigger. and they said we evolved from monkeys right? maybe they still have more of the characteristics and genetics if this theory is correct.


 

*On average* they have 7% more fast twitch and whites have 7% more slow twitch.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> True story
> 
> My people were slaves in Rome until 476 AD, and I want reparations for that....fucking Romans, I hate them still for what they did to my race.


 
My people killed a bunch of Jews... Shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Blacks work harder at keeping racism alive than anyone else.



Do you believe this is intentional, or unintentional?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Do you believe this is intentional, or unintentional?




Both.  The race card works so well for them, plus their culture is very much "Everything wrong in my life is the fault of racism, and not my own."


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes blacks have the better genes. Ronnie Coleman is a perfect natural living creature to demonstrate my point.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 6, 2006)

2JZ said:


> Yes blacks have the better genes. Ronnie Coleman is a perfect natural living creature to demonstrate my point.


GodHand how have you been?


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 6, 2006)

maniclion said:


> GodHand how have you been?



what? who is this god hand person?


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

maniclion said:


> GodHand how have you been?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 6, 2006)

2JZ said:


> what? who is this god hand person?


You, the only black person on our forums, except for ForemanRules, but he's a House Negro pretendin' to be mas'as friend when he knows he's a slave.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 6, 2006)

maniclion said:


> GodHand how have you been?


That can't be GodHand, he hasn't raped the english language...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

Plus, even goat hand isn't pathetic enough to hide behind another username.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

maniclion said:


> GodHand how have you been?


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That can't be GodHand, he hasn't raped the english language...



Go rape yourself you dumbass tranny


----------



## maniclion (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


>


I see your temp ban wore off, and 2j7 has disappeared.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I see your temp ban wore off, and 2j7 has disappeared.



That 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned me a long time ago. I dont know who 2j7 is or care


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> That
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you are looking to get banned again.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I see you are looking to get banned again.







When did you become a mod! Oh boy youre more sensitive than a 1minute nut cock. I didnt do anything wrong so get off my dick man!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> When did you become a mod! Oh boy youre more sensitive than a 1minute nut cock. I didnt do anything wrong so get off my dick man!



I became a mod just so I could get on your dick.

If call implying a female mod as a bitch not doing anything wrong, then enjoy your short stay here.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I became a mod just so I could get on your dick.
> 
> If call implying a female mod as a bitch not doing anything wrong, then enjoy your short stay here.



Okay all the racist shit Myk post





Yet you mess with me? Your a fuckin joke


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Okay all the racist shit Myk post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe you video taped yourself stealing that dudes television.  You know that this can be used against you in the court of law.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> That
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw you!  You don't like it you can just piss off!  

So the rumors were true that you are 2j7.  What you didn't like getting banned again because of your childish and constant sexist remarks.  Keep it up and I'll do it again you little punk!  I won't allow insults to anyone here from you.  You can fucking leave for all I care.  Go ahead, just leave already and get a life would ya!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Plus, even goat hand isn't *intelligent* enough to hide behind another username.



fixed that for you.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I can't believe you video taped yourself stealing that dudes television.  You know that this can be used against you in the court of law.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

All of you are disgusting Racists and make me sick.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

Godhand =  Johnny Cage - I will ban that account too.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Screw you!  You don't like it you can just piss off!
> 
> So the rumors were true that you are 2j7.  What you didn't like getting banned again because of your childish and constant sexist remarks.  Keep it up and I'll do it again you little *punk!*  I won't allow insults to anyone here from you.  You can fucking leave for all I care.  Go ahead, just leave already and get a life would ya!



sexist! but seriously you banned me without warning and I was really shock. You seriously overreacted


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

You received several warnings through PM in the past.  You used up your warnings so it was time for a ban.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You received several warnings through PM in the past.  You used up your warnings so it was time for a ban.



I was banned awhile back for racist posts which I understood 110% (even tho I wasnt the only one ) But I dont remember calling or saying all women were bitches. If I say 95% whores is that a sexist remark? Somewhat, but nothin to get banned over unless its said 50 times or some shit. I dont like surprises and I was surprise to see I was just banned. 

Oh well I do anything about that so fuck it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

There have been several threads about your sexist remarks.  We don't just ban because we feel like it.  If you look at your user profile you will see the reason for your banning.  It's an infraction weighted with points.  If you reach 10 points you are gone.  Most bans will be permenant but some, such as yours, are temporary ones.


----------



## MyK (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't believe this thread isn't locked!


----------



## MyK (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Okay all the racist shit Myk post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you assume that the TV thief is a visible minority! you sir are the only one who made that assumption and the racist one!

*
BAN HIM!*


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

MyK said:


> I like how you assume that the TV thief is a visible minority! you sir are the only one who made that assumption and the racist one!
> 
> *
> BAN HIM!*



gothand is to stupid that he can't even play the race card properly!


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> I was banned awhile back for racist posts which I understood *110%* (even tho I wasnt the only one ) But I dont remember calling or saying all women were bitches. If I say 95% whores is that a sexist remark? Somewhat, but nothin to get banned over unless its said 50 times or some shit. I dont like surprises and I was surprise to see I was just banned.
> 
> Oh well I do anything about that so fuck it.


John H is going to stick 110% of his cock down your throat you sexist racist.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> John H is going to stick 110% of his cock down your throat you sexist racist.



No sir, but he will rape your kids


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> No sir, but he will rape your kids



Hey god hand, why does your mouth smell like dick?


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Hey god hand, why does your mouth smell like dick?



Because I kiss your ugly ass wife (her skin looks like a 95 compaq) after she gave me brain. After that I felt real smart. Get it?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

godhand and bigdyl?


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> godhand and bigdyl?



bigdyl white and I have braids


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Because I kiss your ugly ass wife (her skin looks like a 95 compaq) after she gave me brain. *After that I felt real smart.* Get it?



You're a black man, it's genetically impossible.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

that pic is classic


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



that is the best picture of gathand I have seen yet.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're a black man, it's genetically impossible.



But your ugly ass white wife gave me her "brain"


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that is the best picture of gathand I have seen yet.








P-funk before roids


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> P-funk before roids




please.  I never did roids.  I still look like that you retard.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> P-funk before roids


Racist!!!


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


>



I love when you post stuff that makes no sense. it drives home the fact that you are a dumb fuck.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I love when you post stuff that makes no sense. it drives home the fact that you are a dumb fuck.



Bitch if you dont understand then I guess that makes you the dumbfuck. I've never seen a black emo have you? Dumbass


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Bitch if you dont understand then I guess that makes you the dumbfuck. I've never seen a black emo have you? Dumbass



you are emo aren't you?


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are emo aren't you?



NOJust pissed off


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> NOJust pissed off



why are you pissed off?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Bitch if you dont understand then I guess that makes you the dumbfuck. I've never seen a black emo have you? Dumbass




So, you went whining to Jodi.  Pussy.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why are you pissed off?



Because things dont work out the way they should


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, *you went whining to Jodi.  Pussy*.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Because things dont work out the way they should



what do you want to work out that isn't??


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what do you want to work out that isn't??



Life should be fair. Too many people that deserve shit dont get it when the ones that deserve to be hang triumph. 

I use to try and buy into the "christian" apporch, but the nicer I became the more I got fucked.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> *Do black people have better genes than white people?*



REF this thread...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1442777&postcount=24


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Life should be fair. Too many people that deserve shit dont get it when the ones that deserve to be hang triumph.
> 
> I use to try and buy into the "christian" apporch, but the nicer I became the more I got fucked.



life isn't fair for anyone.  get over it.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> life isn't fair for anyone.  get over it.



So I'm suppose to swallow my pride and continue to get buttfuck while seeing other people do wrong. Tell myself that they will go to "hell" and that one day all the good I've done will pay off?


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

*Research helps.*

Going back to the original first post:

"Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact."  -god hand

The Black presence in the gym, and on television in sports is not due to genetics, it is due to a cultural pull that has led more Blacks to sports.  This pull comes from within the Black community, and from all other racial communities that put that label on them, the label of being strong, muscular, "good at sports" etc.  Same thing with Chinese in America being "smarter" than everyone else.  They are the same as the rest of us, but in Chinese culture, education is highly valued, and so it is taken much more seriously, and their parents enforce it with vigilance. Its really sad how Europeans took away the African culture from Africans when they brought them over to America as slaves...(just to clariy for those who dont know, Africans had sailed to Mexico and central America as early as 800BC...a LONG time before Columbus...he didnt discover anything....only for Europeans.) When the first slaves got to America, they could already read and write in their own language, but because the Europeans couldnt understand it, they banned them from writing/reading, and labeled them as "illiterate" because they could not read English (they werent allowed to learn that either).  Its funny how the greatest intellectual institution known to man was in Africa, Timbuktu.  Even Aristotle and Socrates and the like went there to learn and study, and here in America we learn that they were the fathers of Astronomy etc, when Africans are to credit.  And if you read their works, they tell you they studied in African institutions, they dont make any bones about it.  But of course slave masters didnt want their slaves to know anything, about their own African culture or religion, or any of that, so that they could feel like nothing but hopeless slaves, and be easy to dominate and force to work.  The problem is that now you have free African people, but they still do not know anything about their true culture, religion, etc, and so to fit into society, Africans have latched onto sports and entertainment most largely (popularly).  -But there are other factors at play here as well.

People please, do some research.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> So I'm suppose to swallow my pride and continue to get buttfuck while seeing other people do wrong. Tell myself that they will go to "hell" and that one day all the good I've done will pay off?



People do wrong and get away with it all the time.

you are supposed to not worry about what other people do and worry about your own life.  Duh.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> So I'm suppose to swallow my pride and continue to get buttfuck while seeing other people do wrong. Tell myself that they will go to "hell" and that one day all the good I've done will pay off?


Right on bro, you need to go out and find a white cop and kick his ass! That will show the man you aint going to take shit anymore.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Life should be fair. Too many people that deserve shit dont get it when the ones that deserve to be hang triumph.
> 
> I use to try and buy into the "christian" apporch, but the nicer I became the more I got fucked.


 
Dude, it's a common mistake to think you have to be a doormat to be a Christian... That's garbage. Do right, and handle yours. Most people are worthless fucks, you're right. So in turning from your belief you choose to be the very thing you hate. Be strong and stop the hate you racist bastard! POWER TO THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> POWER TO THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


>


Come up with your own stuff son


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Come up with your own stuff son


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Going back to the original first post:
> 
> "Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact."  -god hand
> 
> ...


A very informative and thought out post.  Nice change to this thead!


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Right on bro, you need to go out and find a white cop and kick his ass! That will show the man you aint going to take shit anymore.



A old white man hired me and my brother for a job that has help us both on. He had no reason to choose us, but he did and it want because of AA. 

Youre the dumbfuck. Show the man I'm not going to take his shit anymore? Kick a white cops ass? Why would I do that? What are you talkin about? I never said its white people fault Keshia havin four kids and TJ in jail sellin dope. (*which was made illegal because of whites thinkin blacks that use it would have sex urges for white women, but that's another thread)* 

I've never said whitely is keepin me down, why would he do that when blacky does it for him. Do you even know why I made this thread? To actually discuss the difference between blacks and whites DNA lol? Just to piss off cfs3.

So if your so sick an tired of blacks forefuck, theirs only one to blame.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Going back to the original first post:
> 
> "Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact."  -god hand
> 
> ...


I wonder how many members this thread than made?


----------



## MyK (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> I wonder how many members this thread than made?


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

(he means "I wonder how many ppl this thread has brought in to become members)

heh yea....I was just curious, started "google-ing" African stuff, and found this message board.  Just trying to contribute what I know, Ive learned a lot these first 2 years of college..hehe


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> (he means "I wonder how many ppl this thread has brought in to become members)


Only if you knew the extremes I'll use to keep from typing a lot when my hand hurts.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

MyK said:


>



I hate when he doesn't speak English.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

heh, gotcha.  I just hate it when people try to put down the intelligence of African Americans, when we are from the people on earth who invented time itself...notice when you see Africans from AFRICA come over here, their grades are much higher on average, and are on par with your "smart asians" and the like.  It all has to do with the culture, and knowing who you are.  Most African Americans know nothing of African cultures, and so it is easy for them to accept negative images/concepts of themselves, as being non intelligent, and only good for entertaining others.  Its something that has to be dealt with within the community, no one else will care enough to help much.  Most every other minority group here has their own culture, and religion, and they know WHO they are, their ethnic history and such.  African Americans mostly only know about the slavery their ancestors endured, and who wants to think about that? The problem is, they dont know about the Ancient Kingdoms of Africa, they dont know about the Fifth Golden Age that was happening in Africa during the "DARK AGES" in Europe...and the slave masters didnt want them to know either, and so thats where the seeds of ignorance started.  Studies have shown that people who are oppressed for long periods of time (ie 400 years of slavery of Africans) tend to fight each other and mimick their oppressor.  Thus comes the adoption of terms such as  nigger and the like, which was a name GIVEN to African slaves to demean them, is now a commonly used word within many African American communities. etc etc etc...


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I hate when he doesn't speak English.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> heh, gotcha.  I just hate it when people try to put down the intelligence of African Americans, when we are from the people on earth who invented time itself...notice when you see Africans from AFRICA come over here, their grades are much higher on average, and are on par with your "smart asians" and the like.  It all has to do with the culture, and knowing who you are.  Most African Americans know nothing of African cultures, and so it is easy for them to accept negative images/concepts of themselves, as being non intelligent, and only good for entertaining others.  Its something that has to be dealt with within the community, no one else will care enough to help much.  Most every other minority group here has their own culture, and religion, and they know WHO they are, their ethnic history and such.  African Americans mostly only know about the slavery their ancestors endured, and who wants to think about that? The problem is, they dont know about the Ancient Kingdoms of Africa, they dont know about the Fifth Golden Age that was happening in Africa during the "DARK AGES" in Europe...and the slave masters didnt want them to know either, and so thats where the seeds of ignorance started.  Studies have shown that people who are oppressed for long periods of time (ie 400 years of slavery of Africans) tend to fight each other and mimick their oppressor.  Thus comes the adoption of terms such as  nigger and the like, which was a name GIVEN to African slaves to demean them, is now a commonly used word within many African American communities. etc etc etc...



Our society is DOOOOMED! We wont be alone soon


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

Also now, its even funny how the media always depicts Africa, as being war torn, poverty stricken, and full of jungles....when in actuality, there are only about 3 civil wars going on, Africa has tons of natural resources, many modern cities...some that resemble Miami, NYC, Detroit and the like.  The thing is, I believe that white people enjoy their supremacy in this country.  Hell, its natural to.  And thats why they like showing the negative pictures of Africa, and not the positive ones...If you look at the preparations in cities that are protected from natural disasters like hurricanes, they make the USA look like a tree house...their dams etc that block water are many times better than what we have here collectively in the United States.  But the government dosent want you to think that...they want you to think the USA has the best of it all...so when Black people graudate from colleges if they even get that far, they arent thinking about going to work as an engineer or lawyer in Africa, they are thinking about doing it here, in the good ole USA, to help our economy.  Its all a power struggle.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> heh, gotcha. I just hate it when people try to put down the intelligence of African Americans, when we are from the people on earth who invented time itself...notice when you see Africans from AFRICA come over here, their grades are much higher on average, and are on par with your "smart asians" and the like. It all has to do with the culture, and knowing who you are. Most African Americans know nothing of African cultures, and so it is easy for them to accept negative images/concepts of themselves, as being non intelligent, and only good for entertaining others. Its something that has to be dealt with within the community, no one else will care enough to help much. Most every other minority group here has their own culture, and religion, and they know WHO they are, their ethnic history and such. African Americans mostly only know about the slavery their ancestors endured, and who wants to think about that? The problem is, they dont know about the Ancient Kingdoms of Africa, they dont know about the Fifth Golden Age that was happening in Africa during the "DARK AGES" in Europe...and the slave masters didnt want them to know either, and so thats where the seeds of ignorance started. Studies have shown that people who are oppressed for long periods of time (ie 400 years of slavery of Africans) tend to fight each other and mimick their oppressor. Thus comes the adoption of terms such as nigger and the like, which was a name GIVEN to African slaves to demean them, is now a commonly used word within many African American communities. etc etc etc...


 
I'm not going to argue the point, but that could be picked apart...


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I'm not going to argue the point, but that could be picked apart...


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

well cmon get to picking (^_^   but really, whatever you want to challenge let me know.  Im all about learning collectively through discussion, not being "right".


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


>


 
 How are you today sir?


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

Africans that come from Africa are usually 10 to 100x smarter than African Americans even some whites.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Going back to the original first post:
> 
> "Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact."  -god hand
> 
> ...


I had no idea America was part of Africa Einstein.

The problem is that Blacks spend more time killing eachother than anything else. Just look at the stats, do some research son. Blacks are even losing their grip on pro sports, the former Communist  European Countries are taking over Basketball and Boxing.


This is the 21 st century son so wake up, you dont see other races bitching about slavery and if you had ever read a book you would see that all of us were slaves at one time.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Africans that come from Africa are usually 10 to 100x smarter than African Americans *True* even some whites  .


 1/2


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> well cmon get to picking (^_^ but really, whatever you want to challenge let me know. Im all about learning collectively through discussion, not being "right".


 
I'll just put it this way. There are certain advantages/disadvantages in each race in general... Just the way it is. It's not a given rule for all of each color, but it is the norm. Your environment doesn't control you either. As a child, yes somewhat, but as you get older you have the power to create it... In America we all have a chance to make a change. No matter the color of your skin.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules, I meant African Americans, not Africans....


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I had no idea America was part of Africa Einstein.
> 
> The problem is that Blacks spend more time killing eachother than anything elso. Just look at the stats, do some research son. Blacks are even losing their grip on pro sports, the former Cominvest European Countries are taking over Basketball and Boxing.
> 
> ...



POW dont count bitch. Plus I dont know too many countries that went 5K miles for slaves


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 1/2



 I said "some". Damn you have a problem.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> POW dont count bitch. Plus I dont know too many countries that when 5K miles for slaves


Read a book dummy, we all were slaves. Your people can kill eachother forever as hey do here and as they still do in Africa. Don't hate others because your people have a death wish.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Africans that come from Africa are usually 10 to 100x smarter than African Americans even some whites.


 
If that's so, it's because they were intelligent to begin with. Coming to the land of opportunity displays that somewhat. I'm sure they are coming because they know they have a chance to be somebody... Like I said in my previous post, they took a chance and made that change.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> I said "some". Damn you have a problem.


Racist


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I'll just put it this way. There are certain advantages/disadvantages in each race in general... Just the way it is. It's not a given rule for all of each color, but it is the norm. Your environment doesn't control you either. As a child, yes somewhat, but as you get older you have the power to create it... In America we all have a chance to make a change. No matter the color of your skin.



huh?? where did you get this info??  We are all mostly the same bud. If you look at the genome project, Europeans have 75% African chromosomes, Asians have about 60% African chromosomes, East Indians (particularly black-skinned, African faces) are about 95 percent African chromosomes. The Negritoes of India/Andaman Islands are about 100 percent African chromosomes, so are the Blacks of New Guinea, Papua, West Papua, Melanesia and parts of Australia.

Basically, all peoples came from Africans, the ancestral people of the earth.

...off to bed ttyl

http://www.rastafarispeaks.com/cgi-bin/forum/archive1/config.pl?noframes;read=65962

http://community-2.webtv.net/BARNUBIANEMPIRE/BLACKPEOPLEBLACK/page5.html


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Read a book dummy, we all were slaves. Your people can kill eachother forever as hey do here and as they still do in Africa. Don't hate others because your people have a death wish.



Shouldnt you be creating some AIDS type virus right now?

"we were all slaves"

^^^^bullshit


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Read a book dummy



I have bitch and it didnt say anything about Anglo whites being inferior slaves.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> huh?? where did you get this info?? We are all mostly the same bud. If you look at the genome project, Europeans have 75% African chromosomes, Asians have about 60% African chromosomes, East Indians (particularly black-skinned, African faces) are about 95 percent African chromosomes. The Negritoes of India/Andaman Islands are about 100 percent African chromosomes, so are the Blacks of New Guinea, Papua, West Papua, Melanesia and parts of Australia.
> 
> Basically, all peoples came from Africans, the ancestral people of the earth.


 
25% is a HUGE difference genius... HUGE! Like I said, I'm not going to argue the point. There's no need to... There are blacks who are brilliant. I'm not saying otherwise. You are assuming it. There are averages however. Like that shit or not. If we evolved from Africans, then we evolved... That's a step FORWARD...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> If we evolved from Africans, then we evolved... That's a step FORWARD...


 
What a racist bastard!


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Shouldnt you be creating some AIDS type virus right now?
> 
> "we were all slaves"
> 
> ^^^^bullshit


You are a dumb shit...wow. Read a book called " the slave trade" one of my Negro friends recomended it to me. He is 100,000x smarter and and more educated than your dumb ass blackKenwood.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Africans that come from Africa are usually 10 to 100x smarter than African Americans even some whites.



some whites???  MOST...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Shouldnt you be creating some AIDS type virus right now?
> 
> "we were all slaves"
> 
> ^^^^bullshit


 
That's right... NONE OF US WERE SLAVES!


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> 25% is a HUGE difference genius... HUGE! Like I said, I'm not going to argue the point. There's no need to... There are blacks who are brilliant. I'm not saying otherwise. You are assuming it. There are averages however. Like that shit or not. If we evolved from Africans, then we evolved... That's a step FORWARD...



LOL!!! Evolved forward?!?!?!

I got this from a site I posted the link to above:

Now there is a 'mysterious' chromosome/alu in Europeans and Asians. THAT IS THE NEANDERTHAL GENE. It is not found in most Africans except those who are mixed with Europeans or Asians.

That 'Neanderthal' gene is an INFERIOR TRAIT AND GENE and it is not fully human but closer to a 'primitive' gene that came out of an archaic form of humans.

So, this clearly tells us who is closer to the semi-human Neanderthal. It is those with the most Neanderthal genes. Yet, since most people have more African genes, they are closer to the fully human African than they are to the hairy, archaic Neanderthal.

Neanderthal genes in whites or non-Blacks is not a mark of 'white supremacy' IT IS AN INFERIOR TRAIT, LIKE BLONDE HAIR, BLUE EYES AND PALE SKIN. What benefits are these to the earth's environment when pale skin is suceptale to skin cancer and quick aging, blonde hair cannot protect the scalp from sunburn and blue eyes are recessive traits.

Hence, those who know these are inferior, recessive traits continue to promote these traits as 'superior,' and desirable.

It is even more foolish to say that the genes of a human closer to the homoerectus, semi-ape is somehow 'superior.' There is nothing 'superior' about having Neanderthal genes. If we look at the ancient cultures of those with Neanderthal genes, we find barbarism of the worse sort, destroying of females and old people, warlike activities, roaming the wilderness of Eurasia and pillaging, infanticide (as in abortion, in destroying girls in parts of Asia, ect.). We find racism, casteism and philosophies that promote hatred of people and love of dogs (as in the New Orleans Flood disgrace where dogs were saved and Black people left to perish).
..................................................................................
Heh, this is the kind of thing whites didnt want their slaves to know....you ppl trip me out =P


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are a dumb shit...wow. Read a book called " the slave trade" one of my Negro friends recomended it to me. He is 100,000x smarter and and more educated than your dumb ass blackKenwood.


I just loved how whites say their race was once slaves LMFAO! 

One of your negro friends?....wow you dont need to live
http://www.npr.org/programs/morning/features/2002/jul/tuskegee/


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> some whites???  MOST...


Very true, just look at Africa and you can see they are very smart.  23 out of the 25 poorest countries in the world and the most murder and death you will find on any continent. They are Geniuses .


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> I just loved how whites say their race was once slaves LMFAO!
> 
> One of your negro friends?....wow you dont need to live
> http://www.npr.org/programs/morning/features/2002/jul/tuskegee/


Yep my negro, and he would laugh in your dumb face for being such a disgrace to your people. Try to read a history book some time dummy.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> LOL!!! Evolved forward?!?!?!
> 
> I got this from a site I posted the link to above:
> 
> ...


 
 

You realize Africa would most likely still be mud huts without those who have the Neanderthal gene don't you...


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Yep my negro, and he would laugh in your dumb face for being such a disgrace to your people. Try to read a history book some time dummy.


Disgrace to my people? My people are a disgrace to me. Your friend's a fool. Why? He's friends with an atheist.

You talk all this shit, but provide no links? I hope your not talkin about some shit that happen 4000 years ago or an indentured servant lmao!


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You realize Africa would most likely still be mud huts without those who have the Neanderthal gene don't you...


They still are in mud huts


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

Saying what I have, I'll still say this... This is from one of my personal heros. A man should be judged by the content of his character, not the color of his skin......................................................


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Saying what I have, I'll still say this... This is from one of my personal heros. A man should be judged by the content of his character, not the color of his skin......................................................



When hell freeze over


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Disgrace to my people? My people are a disgrace to me. Your friend's a fool. Why? He's friends with an atheist.
> 
> You talk all this shit, but provide no links? I hope your not talkin about some shit that happen 4000 years ago or an indentured servant lmao!


My friend grew up in the ghetto in Chicago and now is a Police officer, owns his own 250K+ home, has a hot white wife,  and is a former D1 Football starter. What have you done with your life so far *loser/Racist *????


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> When hell freeze over


 
Unfortunately you're probably right. Only way around it in my opinion is through coming together in God. The strongest of all bonds *if it's real*... If those who are involved are true that is. Don't walk away dude. I've sliden as well, but like the saying goes, fall 9x, get up 10...


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My friend grew up in the ghetto in Chicago and now is a Police officer, owns his own 250K+ home, has a hot white wife,  and is a former D1 Football starter. What have you done with your life so far *loser/Racist *????



That's funny 60+years ago he could have been kill for lookin at a white women. (argue that bitch)

I have a job you dont. Youre twice as old as me. Am I a loser? YEP! Racist? YEP! I dont want to be your like your friend and its very hard for me to get jealous. Good for him tho


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2006)

*cough cough* bullshit *cough cough*


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's funny *60+years ago *he could have been kill for lookin at a white women. (aruge that bitch)*Jack Johnson was doing that 90 years ago and he was never killed son,
> 
> Hell I was almost beat up by your black racist peeps 10 years ago because I had a Black girlfriend....so whats your point dummy *
> 
> I have a job you dont. Youre twice as old as me. Am I a loser? YEP! Racist? YEP! I dont want to be your like your friend and its very hard for me to get jealous. Good for him tho


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's funny 60+years ago he could have been kill for lookin at a white women. (argue that bitch)
> 
> I have a job you dont. Youre twice as old as me. Am I a loser? YEP! Racist? YEP! I dont want to be your like your friend and its very hard for me to get jealous. Good for him tho


 
My brother, who was the starting center on the basketball team at just 6'3 in an 80% black school, was married to a fine ass black woman. My sister is currently married to a black man. A very intelligent and good man... I've never had any black pussy.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>









And what happen to him? He was set up by a white woman! Just the white man said "Johnson was having sexual relationships with white woman. During this time blacks were getting hung for looking at them" Women like the one on the top and the one with money *(Jodi would disagree with this of course)* Jack Johnson was both you dumbfuck! DAMN your stupid


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> And what happen to him? He was set up by a white woman! Just the white man said "Johnson was having sexual relationships with white woman. During this time blacks were getting hung for looking at them" Women like the one on the top and the one with money *(Jodi would disagree with this of course)* Jack Johnson was both you dumbfuck! DAMN your stupid


He was not killed and kept banging white women till he was very old.......you f-ing retard.


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He was not killed and kept banging white women till he was very old.......you f-ing retard.



UH oh! He we go again! I didnt say he was killed! Dont put words in my fuckin mouth male nurse!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He was not killed and kept banging white women till he was very old.......you f-ing retard.


 
What do you racist bitches think about interracial relationships?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> What do you racist bitches think about interracial relationships?


Been there, done that son.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Been there, done that son.


 
I want to try...


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> UH oh! He we go again! I didnt say he was killed!  put your cock  in my fuckin mouth Baby


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I want to try...


Nothing better than a black woman, plus it's fun to see all the brothers get pissed off because they can't get her.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the purple. That's creative...


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He was not killed and kept banging white women till he was very old.......you f-ing retard.



I loved that commerical of Jackie Robinson hitting a home run and about 30,000 white people standing up to boo him.  That was the past of course (even tho some are still alive) and everything then changed since then.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Nothing better than a black woman, plus it's fun to see all the brothers get pissed off because they can't get her.


 
I'll have to say this. Black girls aren't afraid to speak up... I've been hit on more often by them than white chicks. White girls usually just look and expect you to take charge. Which is cool with me I guess. Latin chicks just drop their panties...


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Nothing better than a black woman, plus it's fun to see all the brothers get pissed off because they can't get her.



Those are some weak brothers


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> I loved that commerical of Jackie Robinson hitting a home run and about 30,000 white people standing up to boo him.  That was the past of course (even tho some are still alive) and everything then changed since then.



Yep and your people keep crying and the Jews are all very Rich now because of hard work and sticking together. Both of your peoples had it bad 60 years ago and yours have it even worse now. Just shows you what a good or bad attitude can do.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

god hand said:


> Those are some weak brothers


Most are


----------



## god hand (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Most are



When it comes to control black women their stong as samson


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> I loved that commerical of Jackie Robinson hitting a home run and about 30,000 white people standing up to boo him. That was the past of course (even tho some are still alive) and everything then changed since then.


 
Did you see the football game in Europe were there was only one black dude playing? I think he scored a touchdown and the crowd started making monkey noises and throwing bananas...


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> When it comes to control black women their stong as samson


Not at all, why do you think all your women are banging white dudes.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Yep and your people keep crying and the Jews are all very Rich now because of hard work and sticking together. Both of your peoples had it bad 60 years ago and yours have it even worse now. Just shows you what a good or bad attitude can do.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> When it comes to control black women their stong as samson


 
Maybe you don't realize it, but a woman was Samson's weakness...


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Maybe you don't realize it, but a woman was Samson's weakness...




GH is owned again


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Yep and your people keep crying and the Jews are all very Rich now because of hard work and sticking together. Both of your peoples had it bad 60 years ago and yours have it even worse now. Just shows you what a good or bad attitude can do.



The Jews moved and most were all ready rich before "that" and smart (Einstein)

Plus the Jews are white


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> The Jews moved and *most* were all ready rich before "that" and smart (Einstein)
> 
> Plus the Jews are white


Most were dead dummy and the scumbag Germans took all there money . You really need to pick up a book dummy.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Maybe you don't realize it, but a woman was Samson's weakness...



True (bitch!) but I was comparing physical strength


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Most were dead dummy and the scumbag Germans took all there money . You really need to pick up a book dummy.



I said before that stupid stupid! bitch


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> GH is owned again


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

You are a shame to your people


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are a shame to your people



Its the other way around


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

There is more black-on-white than black-on-black violent crime.

Of the approximately 1,700,000 interracial crimes of violence involving
blacks and whites, 90 percent are committed by blacks against whites.

Blacks are therefore up to 250 times more likely to do criminal violence to
whites than the reverse.
l Blacks commit violent crimes at four to eight times the white rate.


 Blacks are twice as likely as whites to commit hate crimes.

 Blacks are as much more dangerous than whites as men are more
dangerous than women.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> There is more black-on-white than black-on-black violent crime.
> 
> Of the approximately 1,700,000 interracial crimes of violence involving
> blacks and whites, 90 percent are committed by blacks against whites.
> ...


 
Whoever wrote that must not watch the UFC...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> There is more black-on-white than black-on-black violent crime.
> 
> Of the approximately 1,700,000 interracial crimes of violence involving
> blacks and whites, 90 percent are committed by blacks against whites.
> ...



This looks like one of my posts, but the username is wrong...


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> There is more black-on-white than black-on-black violent crime.
> 
> Of the approximately 1,700,000 interracial crimes of violence involving
> blacks and whites, 90 percent are committed by blacks against whites.
> ...


Woah now that cant be true


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> Woah now that cant be true



Look up rape statistics by race, both offender and victim.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Look up rape statistics by race, both offender and victim.



Women dont commit crimes. They do, but you know what I'm saying.

Now I know a lot of fuckers that should have been aborted, they commit crimes like its a hobby.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> There is more black-on-white than black-on-black violent crime.
> 
> Of the approximately 1,700,000 interracial crimes of violence involving
> blacks and whites, 90 percent are committed by blacks against whites.
> ...




Of course a poorer people on average are going to be more likely to commit crimes, especially when they are oppressed in so many different ways...banks tend to not give Blacks loans to start businesses, Black schools are underfunded, we still have segregated education, with many mostly Black schools, that have bad teachers, and cheap/no books.  Of course Black people are going to be targeted more when a crime is committed.  Most police are white, so dosent it make sense that they would let their own get away with a lot more, giving them warnings as such, and then being much stiffer on Blacks who they cant identify with, whom they already have stereotypes for as being criminals?  Black people would be just like everyone else in their tendency to commit a crime had it not been for slavery, and current oppression in place.  Its not like I have criminal genes or anything, its just that the current situation/emotion for most Blacks (poorer/low middle class) is hopelessness.  And when you have lots of poor people, whom the police are quick to arrest, of course their numbers in jails and on record for crimes will be higher.  The fault lies on both sides of the fence, but I would say moreso on the white Europeans side.(ie slavery, taking away their collective African identities/cultures/religion etc)  But we African Americans cant continue to only blame Euros, because they arent going to help us fix much shit anytime soon, we have to help ourselves, that has to be the focus.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Of course a poorer people on average are going to be more likely to commit crimes, especially when they are oppressed in so many different ways...banks tend to not give Blacks loans to start businesses, Black schools are underfunded, we still have segregated education, with many mostly Black schools, that have bad teachers, and cheap/no books.  Of course Black people are going to be targeted more when a crime is committed.  Most police are white, so dosent it make sense that they would let their own get away with a lot more, giving them warnings as such, and then being much stiffer on Blacks who they cant identify with, whom they already have stereotypes for as being criminals?  Black people would be just like everyone else in their tendency to commit a crime had it not been for slavery, and current oppression in place.  Its not like I have criminal genes or anything, its just that the current situation/emotion for most Blacks (poorer/low middle class) is hopelessness.  And when you have lots of poor people, whom the police are quick to arrest, of course their numbers in jails and on record for crimes will be higher.  The fault lies on both sides of the fence, but I would say moreso on the white Europeans side.(ie slavery, taking away their collective African identities/cultures/religion etc)  But we African Americans cant continue to only blame Euros, because they arent going to help us fix much shit anytime soon, we have to help ourselves, that has to be the focus.



True, but I know so many uneducated blacks that blaim whites for their current situation. When they dont even know of one. Fuckers like Kanye West saying Bush dont like black people, wow...... like he's the only white person in America that dont like blacks. N.O was a shithole before and after Katrina (fuck I hate that name). Truth is, a lot of blacks dont wont help, hell they dont deserve it.  In the last 20 years blacks have made themselves look fuckin stupid. Mainly rap, the stupid names we give are kids, so many bastard babies. Blacks be lookin at me like "wha you aint down with stupid?" NO nigga I'm not down with stupid.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Of course a poorer people on average are going to be more likely to commit crimes, especially when they are oppressed in so many different ways...banks tend to not give Blacks loans to start businesses, Black schools are underfunded, we still have segregated education, with many mostly Black schools, that have bad teachers, and cheap/no books.  Of course Black people are going to be targeted more when a crime is committed.  Most police are white, so dosent it make sense that they would let their own get away with a lot more, giving them warnings as such, and then being much stiffer on Blacks who they cant identify with, whom they already have stereotypes for as being criminals?  Black people would be just like everyone else in their tendency to commit a crime had it not been for slavery, and current oppression in place.  Its not like I have criminal genes or anything, its just that the current situation/emotion for most Blacks (poorer/low middle class) is hopelessness.  And when you have lots of poor people, whom the police are quick to arrest, of course their numbers in jails and on record for crimes will be higher.  The fault lies on both sides of the fence, but I would say moreso on the white Europeans side.(ie slavery, taking away their collective African identities/cultures/religion etc)  But we African Americans cant continue to only blame Euros, because they arent going to help us fix much shit anytime soon, we have to help ourselves, that has to be the focus.



The Black Mantra: It's always someone else's fault.

And don't give me that crap about "just that the current situation/emotion for most Blacks (poorer/low middle class) is hopelessness."  Poverty is no excuse to forgo self-responsiblity.

Did they teach in your "Afircan American Studies" that the Europeans bought the slaves from other black Africans? Proabably not.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Did they teach in your "Afircan American Studies" that the Europeans bought the slaves from other black Africans? Proabably not.



OH MY GOD! WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE WAY WHITES TREATED BLACKS IN AMERICA! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> OH MY GOD! WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE WAY WHITES TREATED BLACKS IN AMERICA! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT?




Hey dumb shit, SurrealBX tried to blame the black's propensity for crime on the Europeans.  The last time the Europeans laid claim to the US was back when they brought the slaves here and shortly afterwards.  You may not be aware of this, but the Europeans purchased their slaves from a place name Africa.  You might have heard of it.

Plus, I also shot down his "poverty" defense.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 8, 2006)

doms, you are a real dumb shit.  when I say europeans, Im talking about the white people in America that got the Africans from Africa, you should have picked up on that... And yes, I did know that SOME slaves were purchased from other Blacks in Africa. And why do you think Blacks always blame whites for many of their problems?? BECAUSE WHITES ARE TO BLAME.  Im not saying 100%, but im saying that had it not been for fucking slavery, the current situation in the African American community would not be what it is now.  You would not have people walking around who know nothing of their heritage, or ancient traditions like the Chinese and Muslims do.  I know where the blame falls, but thats not what Im tryin to focus on.  Im focusing on what me and my people can do to alleviate the problem.  Im trying not to dwell on the blame because that dosent help anything.

I mean cmon, if you want to blame just Black people for the crimes they commit, are you saying we got into this hole of poverty and oppression by ourselves?? We just came over here in our own boats, and purposely forgot all of our own languages, forms of writings? I dont think so, thats bull.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> doms, you are a real dumb shit.  when I say europeans, Im talking about the white people in America that got the Africans from Africa, you should have picked up on that... And yes, I do know that some slaves were purchased from other Blacks in Africa. And why do you think Blacks always blame whites for many of their problems?? BECAUSE WHITES ARE TO BLAME.  Im not saying 100%, but im saying that had it not been for fucking slavery, the current situation in the African American community would not be what it is now.  You would not have people walking around who know nothing of their heritage, or ancient traditions like the Chinese and Muslims do.  I know where the blame falls, but thats not what Im tryin to focus on.  Im focusing on what me and my people can do to alleviate the problem.  Im trying not to dwell on the blame because that dosent help anything.



I'm no more a European that you are an African.

So, slavery is the reason that blacks in America are violence prone?  What about the blacks in Africa?

In Africa, you'll find :

1) The country with the highest birth rate on the planet.
2) The country with the lowest live expectancy (33 years).
3) The country with the highest HIV infection rate (28%).
4) The murder capital of the world (Johannesburg).
4) The rape capital of the world (Johannesburg).
5) Fighting that claims the total amount number of live lost in WW2 every 5 years (the Congo).

Right now in Johannesburg, there is also a pandemic of rape of children ages 3 to 9.

But let me guess, that's all someone else's fault.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> doms, you are a real dumb shit.  when I say europeans, Im talking about the white people in America that got the Africans from Africa, you should have picked up on that... And yes, I did know that SOME slaves were purchased from other Blacks in Africa. And why do you think Blacks always blame whites for many of their problems?? BECAUSE WHITES ARE TO BLAME.  Im not saying 100%, but im saying that had it not been for fucking slavery, the current situation in the African American community would not be what it is now.  You would not have people walking around who know nothing of their heritage, or ancient traditions like the Chinese and Muslims do.  I know where the blame falls, but thats not what Im tryin to focus on.  Im focusing on what me and my people can do to alleviate the problem.  Im trying not to dwell on the blame because that dosent help anything.
> 
> I mean cmon, if you want to blame just Black people for the crimes they commit, are you saying we got into this hole of poverty and oppression by ourselves?? We just came over here in our own boats, and purposely forgot all of ....



deleted


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2006)

god hand said:


> deleted



godhand, you can't even make intelligent arugments, so stop riding this guys coat tails.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm no more a European that you are an African.
> 
> So, slavery is the reason that blacks in America are violence prone?  What about the blacks in Africa?
> 
> ...




geee...I wonder....what else happened in Johannesburg...oh yea!! Whitey came there and started fucking apartheid....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apartheid#Creation_of_apartheid  read up on that shit.

You would be suprised at how much is whitey's fault.

The Genocide in Rwanda...what was the cause of that? Whites, Dutch came there and split up the Africans ,into Tutsis and Hutus...just some made up shit to make them fight each other, so that they would not unite against themselves, the Dutch.  Divide and conquer is what thats called.  Had they not been split, they would not have been killing their own brethren.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> geee...I wonder....what else happened in Johannesburg...oh yea!! Whitey came there and started fucking apartheid....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apartheid#Creation_of_apartheid  read up on that shit.



I'm quite familiar with apartheid.  And what, pray tell, happened after Whitey left?  Did the blacks rise up and claim the glory that was theirs?  Did they reach down to their roots and become the great people that they were meant to be?  Or did they turn the place into one giant shit hole?

The Congo has never been ruled by any white man, yet the death that is dealt out there is staggering.  And it's been going on long before the Europeans showed up.

How about Rwanda?  Yeah, the UN (and the US) catches shit for not stopping it, but how is exactly was it the white man's fault that the murdering was being done in the first place?

Good Lord, I probably know more about Africa than you do.  "Africa American Studies" my ass.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm quite familiar with apartheid.  And what, pray tell, happened after Whitey left?  Did the blacks rise up and claim the glory that was theirs?  Did they reach down to their roots and become the great people that they were meant to be?  Or did they turn the place into one giant shit hole?
> 
> The Congo has never been ruled by any white man, yet the death that is dealt out there is staggering.  And it's been going on long before the Europeans showed up.
> 
> ...




Im sorry, but after you have been oppressed for a long period of time, when you are set free you dont just wake up from the dream and start building an empire.  What you have leftover is uneducated people who werent allowed a decent education, you have the mental after effects ("Am I really inferior"). These sentiments are passed down through generations, and ingrained into their fabric of life.  This applies to South Africa and the USA


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Im sorry, but after you have been oppressed for a long period of time, when you are set free you dont just wake up from the dream and start building an empire.  What you have leftover is uneducated people who werent allowed a decent education, you have the mental after effects ("Am I really inferior"). These sentiments are passed down through generations, and ingrained into their fabric of life.  This applies to South Africa and the USA



Then explain the Congo.  No white man has ever ruled that area and it's hell on Earth.

Also explain how an HIV infection rate of 28% is the white man's fault.  What's the matter, have Africans never of STDs?

And the Jews used to be slaves.  Good Lord, look at the poverty they live in and the crimes that they commit.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, and welcome back you tattle telling fucktard.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok I weill just say it. Blacks fuckup every place they live. I have no idea why but all you have to do is  look at the history on any country on this Earth where they are or were.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Ok I weill just say it. Blacks fuckup every place they live. I have no idea why but all you have to do is  look at the history on any country on this Earth where they are or were.



I miss the days when you were black and I was a skinhead.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I miss the days when you were black and I was a skinhead.


All it took was two trips back to Detroit for me to remember what I knew as a child.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 8, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Of course a poorer people on average are going to be more likely to commit crimes, especially when they are oppressed in so many different ways...banks tend to not give Blacks loans to start businesses, Black schools are underfunded, we still have segregated education, with many mostly Black schools, that have bad teachers, and cheap/no books.  Of course Black people are going to be targeted more when a crime is committed.  Most police are white, so dosent it make sense that they would let their own get away with a lot more, giving them warnings as such, and then being much stiffer on Blacks who they cant identify with, whom they already have stereotypes for as being criminals?  Black people would be just like everyone else in their tendency to commit a crime had it not been for slavery, and current oppression in place.  Its not like I have criminal genes or anything, its just that the current situation/emotion for most Blacks (poorer/low middle class) is hopelessness.  And when you have lots of poor people, whom the police are quick to arrest, of course their numbers in jails and on record for crimes will be higher.  The fault lies on both sides of the fence, but I would say moreso on the white Europeans side.(ie slavery, taking away their collective African identities/cultures/religion etc)  But we African Americans cant continue to only blame Euros, because they arent going to help us fix much shit anytime soon, we have to help ourselves, that has to be the focus.




There are billions of poor people around the world.  But the most violent ones seem to be black.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's time for Godhand to lead the way.


----------



## god hand (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's time for Godhand to lead the way.


What's the name of that movie where Stallone takes over the town?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> All it took was two trips back to Detroit for me to remember what I knew as a child.





True Story


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Then explain the Congo.  No white man has ever ruled that area and it's hell on Earth.
> 
> Also explain how an HIV infection rate of 28% is the white man's fault.  What's the matter, have Africans never of STDs?
> 
> And the Jews used to be slaves.  Good Lord, look at the poverty they live in and the crimes that they commit.



um yea...sure...Jews were enslaved for over 400 years recently...in large numbers...thats the only reason many of them are even here in the USA....riiiight.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

So 1865 is  recently?? 

And 1945 is not


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

1945? holocaust? oh cmon, that was a 4 year blip on the map...nothing compared to slavery.  Slavery was one hundred times longer, over 400 years bud.  A lot can happen to a people over 400 years... heh 4 years, gimme a break


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> 1945? holocaust? oh cmon, that was a 4 year *blip* on the map...nothing compared to slavery.  Slavery was one hundred times longer, over 400 years bud.  A lot can happen to a people over 400 years... heh 4 years, gimme a break



And I bet you think the 400 years Jews were slaves in Egypt was a blip also

Idiot, read a book and then get back to us, 6 million murders is a blip in your book....fucking retard.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Read up you racist dumb shit

http://www.religioustolerance.org/jud_pers.htm


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> 1945? *holocaust*? oh cmon, that was a 4 year *blip *on the map...nothing compared to slavery.


So, in the same vein, you are implying that if millions of slaves were killed in a short period, that would be a blip on the map?


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Ok I weill just say it. Blacks fuckup every place they live. I have no idea why but all you have to do is  look at the history on any country on this Earth where they are or were.



true. they do fuck everything up no matter what. you give them a nice new house within a year it looks like shit they dont care about anything but themself. 90% are on wellfare, food stamps, and have section 8. i mean come on i see blacks living near the beach and at houses worth $500,000+ you know they cant afford a place like that... i think its bull shit how they have so many more advantages over the whites and they always use "your racist" as a number one excuse or "its because im black". they need to stop with that bull shit because they soon will be taking over the world they will be the majority and whites will be lower them if we keep treating them and giving them this much power


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> There is more black-on-white than black-on-black violent crime.
> 
> Of the approximately 1,700,000 interracial crimes of violence involving
> blacks and whites, 90 percent are committed by blacks against whites.
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me?  You followed me from thread to thread, calling me a racist for almost a year for saying almost exactly this same thing.  Foreman, you are such a fucking hypocrit.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 9, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> true. they do fuck everything up no matter what. you give them a nice new house within a year it looks like shit they dont care about anything but themself. 90% are on wellfare, food stamps, and have section 8. i mean come on i see blacks living near the beach and at houses worth $500,000+ you know they cant afford a place like that... i think its bull shit how they have so many more advantages over the whites and they always use "your racist" as a number one excuse or "its because im black". they need to stop with that bull shit because they soon will be taking over the world they will be the majority and whites will be lower them if we keep treating them and giving them this much power



u are a fucking tool!!!!! when u are old enough to go out with girls i hope a big scary black guy with a 14 inch ass rapes u


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 9, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> u are a fucking tool!!!!! when u are old enough to go out with girls i hope a big scary black guy with a 14 inch ass rapes u



im just telling you the facts. no need to get mad about the truth


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys are all wrong.  Everyone commits robbery and murder.  The difference between the way those in power do it and those who have historically been opressed is like so:

Murder for a black man is killing someone because of some personal misunderstanding.  Murder for a white man is under the guise of righteousness, but in reality is done for political influence/power and money on a much larger scale (War).

Robbery for a black man is trying to stay alive.  Robbery for a white man is secretly robbing the government by bullshitting the books with his company and embezzlement.  Again, this is on a much larger scale.

Everyone does this terrible shit, but the motives for the people in power are much more formulaic and there is an attempt at hiding and/or twisting the truth.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 9, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> im just telling you the facts. no need to get mad about the truth



shut up,,,,,theres black in u man!!!!!!!!!! well there will be when the black guy with the 14 inch ass rapes u,,14 inches of black


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

random interuption

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1444129#post1444129


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 9, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> shut up,,,,,theres black in u man!!!!!!!!!! well there will be when the black guy with the 14 inch ass rapes u,,14 inches of black



dont ever say that i have black in me.... I NEVER HAD ANY ONE BLACK IN MY FAMILY! and ur mom is gonna be the one getting raped by the black dude you will feel diff about them then.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You guys are all wrong.  Everyone commits robbery and murder.  The difference between the way those in power do it and those who have historically been opressed is like so:
> 
> Murder for a black man is killing someone because of some personal misunderstanding.  Murder for a white man is under the guise of righteousness, but in reality is done for political influence/power and money on a much larger scale (War).
> 
> ...



I disagree with this crap...

If everyone who wanted to simply not educate themselves or go to work
turned to a life of crime!?!?!?... - 

Crime is the easy way out... The problem is, bleeding hearts are deeming
this lifestyle acceptable by providing sympathy for inner city plight...

You make your bed, you sleep in it!
Your community sucks, get off your ass and fix it!
(I believe most suburban communities would like to assist)


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2006)

god hand said:


> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like *Self Cohan on the OC*. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


 

What self-respecting black man watches the OC??


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> um yea...sure...Jews were enslaved for over 400 years recently...in large numbers...thats the only reason many of them are even here in the USA....riiiight.




You've tried, unsuccessfully, to ignore the rest of my post.

1. Explain the massive amounts of killings in the Congo that have been going on for hundreds of years.
2. How is the rampant spread of AIDS the white man's fault?  Don't Africans understand how the penis and vagina work?
3. How is all the raping (especially of children under the age of 10) anyone's fault other than the offender?


I understand the real problem here.  You went to school and took one of those glorious "African American Studies" classes and think you've got a handle on things, never realizing that you so-called class was little more than an intellectual circle jerk.

So, you drop in here (after finding the site on Google) and decide to debate the issue.  You figured that you'll regurgitate what you learned in a class and everyone would appreciate how black & great you are.

But, unforeseen by you, there are those of us that have studied in more than the cloistered environment than you.  Not only that, but there is at least one that knows more about Africa than you...and he's white!

So, you fall back on the Race Card, "Be we were an oppressed people. Live wasn't fair to us!"  You assume that pulling your Politically Correct tactic, that your opponents will back down.  WRONG!  Their is no "fair" in life and its sucked for nearly everyone at one time or another, so you're race isn't as special as you believe it is.

Now your presented with facts that your class didn't seem fit to provide to you and you don't have a canned response for.  Now, your previously well crafted posts have degenerated into a grammatical nightmare and the repeated plaintive wailing of "We were oppressed!  It's not our fault!  Ignore the facts I don't like!"

So, if you want to debate this topic, you really need to know what you're talking about.  And you don't seem to.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You've tried, unsuccessfully, to ignore the rest of my post.
> 
> 1. Explain the massive amounts of killings in the Congo that have been going on for hundreds of years.
> 2. How is the rampant spread of AIDS the white man's fault? Don't Africans understand how the penis and vagina work?
> ...


 

Owned.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Owned.



Agreed!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You guys are all wrong.  Everyone commits robbery and murder.



So races do it more often than others.



CowPimp said:


> Murder for a black man is killing someone because of some personal misunderstanding.  Murder for a white man is under the guise of righteousness, but in reality is done for political influence/power and money on a much larger scale (War).



This paragraphic is so completely full of bullshit, you could provide enough natural gas for the whole world.  You're comparing the acts of an *individual *black man to the those of the leaders of a white *country*, and not white individuals.



CowPimp said:


> Robbery for a black man is trying to stay alive.  Robbery for a white man is secretly robbing the government by bullshitting the books with his company and embezzlement.  Again, this is on a much larger scale.



One is violent crime and the other is not!  WTF, when did you give up on intelligence?



CowPimp said:


> Everyone does this terrible shit, but the motives for the people in power are much more formulaic and there is an attempt at hiding and/or twisting the truth.



I have never been "in power". I've been pretty freakin' poor and I still didn't resort to crime.  Poverty is not an excuse to commit crimes.  Even those majority of the blacks that become wealthy and famous still promote a violent and criminal life.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I have never been "in power". I've been pretty freakin' poor and I still didn't resort to crime.  Poverty is not an excuse to commit crimes.  _*Even those majority of the blacks that become wealthy and famous still promote a violent and criminal life*_.



 - Gangsta Rap?

Sadly True Story

-------------------------------------------------

The thing that wories me, is that the advertisement
of this "counter-culture" is bleeding into the suburban and rural communities


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I disagree with this crap...
> 
> If everyone who wanted to simply not educate themselves or go to work
> turned to a life of crime!?!?!?... -
> ...



Yeah, you're right.  That doesn't make it okay to do.  I'm just making a comparison.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 9, 2006)

*I have a dream (presented by MLK Jr., written by God himself)*

I am happy to join with you today in what will go down in history as the greatest demonstration for freedom in the history of our nation.
Five score years ago, a great American, in whose symbolic shadow we stand today, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of Negro slaves who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of their captivity.
But one hundred years later, the Negro still is not free. One hundred years later, the life of the Negro is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. One hundred years later, the Negro lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. One hundred years later, the Negro is still languishing in the corners of American society and finds himself an exile in his own land. So we have come here today to dramatize a shameful condition.
In a sense we have come to our nation's capital to cash a check. When the architects of our republic wrote the magnificent words of the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence, they were signing a promissory note to which every American was to fall heir. This note was a promise that all men, yes, black men as well as white men, would be guaranteed the unalienable rights of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.
It is obvious today that America has defaulted on this promissory note insofar as her citizens of color are concerned. Instead of honoring this sacred obligation, America has given the Negro people a bad check, a check which has come back marked "insufficient funds." But we refuse to believe that the bank of justice is bankrupt. We refuse to believe that there are insufficient funds in the great vaults of opportunity of this nation. So we have come to cash this check -- a check that will give us upon demand the riches of freedom and the security of justice. We have also come to this hallowed spot to remind America of the fierce urgency of now. This is no time to engage in the luxury of cooling off or to take the tranquilizing drug of gradualism. Now is the time to make real the promises of democracy. Now is the time to rise from the dark and desolate valley of segregation to the sunlit path of racial justice. Now is the time to lift our nation from the quick sands of racial injustice to the solid rock of brotherhood. Now is the time to make justice a reality for all of God's children.
It would be fatal for the nation to overlook the urgency of the moment. This sweltering summer of the Negro's legitimate discontent will not pass until there is an invigorating autumn of freedom and equality. Nineteen sixty-three is not an end, but a beginning. Those who hope that the Negro needed to blow off steam and will now be content will have a rude awakening if the nation returns to business as usual. There will be neither rest nor tranquility in America until the Negro is granted his citizenship rights. The whirlwinds of revolt will continue to shake the foundations of our nation until the bright day of justice emerges.
But there is something that I must say to my people who stand on the warm threshold which leads into the palace of justice. In the process of gaining our rightful place we must not be guilty of wrongful deeds. Let us not seek to satisfy our thirst for freedom by drinking from the cup of bitterness and hatred.
We must forever conduct our struggle on the high plane of dignity and discipline. We must not allow our creative protest to degenerate into physical violence. Again and again we must rise to the majestic heights of meeting physical force with soul force. The marvelous new militancy which has engulfed the Negro community must not lead us to distrust of all white people, for many of our white brothers, as evidenced by their presence here today, have come to realize that their destiny is tied up with our destiny and their freedom is inextricably bound to our freedom. We cannot walk alone.
As we walk, we must make the pledge that we shall march ahead. We cannot turn back. There are those who are asking the devotees of civil rights, "When will you be satisfied?" We can never be satisfied as long as the Negro is the victim of the unspeakable horrors of police brutality. We can never be satisfied, as long as our bodies, heavy with the fatigue of travel, cannot gain lodging in the motels of the highways and the hotels of the cities. We can never be satisfied as long as a Negro in Mississippi cannot vote and a Negro in New York believes he has nothing for which to vote. No, no, we are not satisfied, and we will not be satisfied until justice rolls down like waters and righteousness like a mighty stream.
I am not unmindful that some of you have come here out of great trials and tribulations. Some of you have come fresh from narrow jail cells. Some of you have come from areas where your quest for freedom left you battered by the storms of persecution and staggered by the winds of police brutality. You have been the veterans of creative suffering. Continue to work with the faith that unearned suffering is redemptive.
Go back to Mississippi, go back to Alabama, go back to South Carolina, go back to Georgia, go back to Louisiana, go back to the slums and ghettos of our northern cities, knowing that somehow this situation can and will be changed. Let us not wallow in the valley of despair.
I say to you today, my friends, so even though we face the difficulties of today and tomorrow, I still have a dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the American dream.
I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all men are created equal."
I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave owners will be able to sit down together at the table of brotherhood.
I have a dream that one day even the state of Mississippi, a state sweltering with the heat of injustice, sweltering with the heat of oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice.
I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.
I have a dream today.
I have a dream that one day, down in Alabama, with its vicious racists, with its governor having his lips dripping with the words of interposition and nullification; one day right there in Alabama, little black boys and black girls will be able to join hands with little white boys and white girls as sisters and brothers.
I have a dream today.
I have a dream that one day every valley shall be exalted, every hill and mountain shall be made low, the rough places will be made plain, and the crooked places will be made straight, and the glory of the Lord shall be revealed, and all flesh shall see it together.
This is our hope. This is the faith that I go back to the South with. With this faith we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope. With this faith we will be able to transform the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood. With this faith we will be able to work together, to pray together, to struggle together, to go to jail together, to stand up for freedom together, knowing that we will be free one day.
This will be the day when all of God's children will be able to sing with a new meaning, "My country, 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty, of thee I sing. Land where my fathers died, land of the pilgrim's pride, from every mountainside, let freedom ring."
And if America is to be a great nation this must become true. So let freedom ring from the prodigious hilltops of New Hampshire. Let freedom ring from the mighty mountains of New York. Let freedom ring from the heightening Alleghenies of Pennsylvania!
Let freedom ring from the snowcapped Rockies of Colorado!
Let freedom ring from the curvaceous slopes of California!
But not only that; let freedom ring from Stone Mountain of Georgia!
Let freedom ring from Lookout Mountain of Tennessee!
Let freedom ring from every hill and molehill of Mississippi. From every mountainside, let freedom ring.
And when this happens, When we allow freedom to ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, black men and white men, Jews and Gentiles, Protestants and Catholics, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old Negro spiritual, "Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, we are free at last!"


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

who wrote that?  Cite the source.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This paragraphic is so completely full of bullshit, you could provide enough natural gas for the whole world.  You're comparing the acts of an *individual *black man to the those of the leaders of a white *country*, and not white individuals.



So why are they not individuals?  That doesn't make any sense.




> One is violent crime and the other is not!  WTF, when did you give up on intelligence?



Robbery is not always violent, and not usually for that matter.  Usually the threat of violence is just used as a way of coercing the money out of people.




> I have never been "in power". I've been pretty freakin' poor and I still didn't resort to crime.  Poverty is not an excuse to commit crimes.  Even those majority of the blacks that become wealthy and famous still promote a violent and criminal life.



I've been pretty poor at times too, not homeless, but evicted and I've moved about 20 times in my short life because of that kind of thing.  I didn't resort to it either.

My point here is that white people commit a lot of crimes that are not caught nearly as often or are for some reason not considered crimes.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> who wrote that?  Cite the source.



Pssst P - It's Martin Luther King Jr.  "I Have A Dream" speech


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Pssst P - It's Martin Luther King Jr.  "I Have A Dream" speech



Psst....Jodi...thanks....But it is not Martin Luther Super Flex so he needs to credit it...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

I know that silly.  I thought you were asking *who *wrote it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Psst....Jodi...thanks....But it is not Martin Luther Super Flex so he needs to credit it...


 
Credit was given...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Credit was given...


No you need to cite your source.  It's copywrite law.  Cite it or I need to remove it.  Thanks


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No you need to cite your source. It's copywrite law. Cite it or I need to remove it. Thanks


 
I've had that memorized for a long time... Removing it would be racist, and grounds for a banning.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

Cite it from a website, or I will remove it.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> - Gangsta Rap?
> 
> Sadly True Story
> 
> ...


Lest we forget how popular Scarface, The Godfather, The Sopranos, Jesse James, Billy the Kid, Oceans 11, Oceans 12, Resevoir Dogs are???And the Rockstar games success'?????


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You've tried, unsuccessfully, to ignore the rest of my post.
> 
> 1. Explain the massive amounts of killings in the Congo that have been going on for hundreds of years.
> 2. How is the rampant spread of AIDS the white man's fault?  Don't Africans understand how the penis and vagina work?
> ...





huh? Tried to ignore? No bud, I HAVE A LIFE, Im in college, I have classes to attend to, and least of all time to talk with racists and bigots who naturally argue their own agenda instead of presenting well thought out rebutle.  Ok so 4 years of murder, I dont give a fuck if it was 6 million jews, they never lost their identity, or their religion, because they didnt have time to, it was only 4 fucking years, not multiple generations. And when I said the holocaust was a blip on the map, I said IN COMPARISON TO SLAVERY.

And also, I never said the white man was responsible for AIDS in Africa, violence in the Congo, or raping of 10 years olds....where did you get that shit from?? Just bringing up random shit man, cmon.  I said the white man was responsible for some things, hell a lot, but i never said those items.

oh and hah....who was that talking about a self respecting black man not watching the OC?? Im black, have black friends, and we used to kill watching the OC...Black people are not monolithic, we do not all think the same, nor have the same tendencies or likes/dislikes.  What we do have however are many stereotypes, some of which may be true lol, but we are NOT all the same.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

I also have a question about the various crime statistics.  Are these arrests, trials, convictions, percentage of people currently in jail?

You have to consider that as a whole black people (Particularly those who are involved in these types of crimes) are also poverty stricken relative to white people in this country.  This means that they cannot afford lawyers, and I'm willing to bet are therefore more frequently convicted, and most likely given harsher sentences upon convictions on top of that.  You also have to consider that racial profiling leads to more arrests of black people, and so do racist judges.  Just things to think about.  Statistics have to be analyzed critically based on exactly what they are respresenting.  They aren't "crimes commited by black people," but "convictions or arrests of black people," for example.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> huh? Tried to ignore? No bud, I HAVE A LIFE, Im in college, I have classes to attend to, and least of all time to talk with racists and bigots who naturally argue their own agenda instead of presenting well thought out rebutle.



Then, if you can't finish your posts, don't write them.  Otherwise you look like a moron.



SurrealBX said:


> Ok so 4 years of murder, I dont give a fuck if it was 6 million jews, they never lost their identity, or their religion, because they didnt have time to, it was only 4 fucking years, not multiple generations. And when I said the holocaust was a blip on the map, I said IN COMPARISON TO SLAVERY.



This is not the only thing I listed. And all majority of blacks in Africa have never been slaves, yet the share the same poor (in terms of quality) culture of black Amerians.



SurrealBX said:


> And also, I never said the white man was responsible for AIDS in Africa, violence in the Congo, or raping of 10 years olds....where did you get that shit from?? Just bringing up random shit man, cmon.  I said the white man was responsible for some things, hell a lot, but i never said those items.



It's not random.  My point is that the slavery blacks endured in the Americas has little to do with their propensity for crime.  It ties back into the very culture that prevails in Africa.

You try to lay the blame for all the ills of black culture in America at the feet of the whites, yet blacks in America are only perpetuating the culture from their homelands.  The rites and rituals might be gone, but the propensity for violence and crime prevails.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> So why are they not individuals?  That doesn't make any sense.



Because, in the case of leaders, it's a very small group of people making choices, and in the case of individuals...well, it's the choice of the individuals.  Which, oddly enough, constitute 100% of the people. 






CowPimp said:


> Robbery is not always violent, and not usually for that matter.  Usually the threat of violence is just used as a way of coercing the money out of people.


  Robbery is always inhernitly violent.  If not because of actual violence, then for the threat of it.  If a black man points a gun at me and demands my wallet, I'm not really worried that he's going to tell me that my shoes and belt don't match. 






CowPimp said:


> I've been pretty poor at times too, not homeless, but evicted and I've moved about 20 times in my short life because of that kind of thing.  I didn't resort to it either.
> 
> My point here is that white people commit a lot of crimes that are not caught nearly as often or are for some reason not considered crimes.


  And my point is that blacks commit far more than crime than per capita and that they try to absolve themselves of responsibility by saying it's a matter of poverty.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Then, if you can't finish your posts, don't write them.  Otherwise you look like a moron.
> 
> This is not the only thing I listed. And all majority of blacks in Africa have never been slaves, yet the share the same poor (in terms of quality) culture of black Amerians.
> 
> ...



Huh, if I cant finish my posts?  When have I made an incomplete post?  I am only guilty of not making immediate remarks back to a comment, because I have school...

You think that slavery has little to do with Blacks propensity for crime? I wont say its the main factor, but I do think it is A factor.  Also, consider Cowpimps post.  The statistics are based on convictions, which a large result from harsher practices against Blacks, by policemen, juries, and judges.  Its not to say that these people, mostly whites, are evil, or intend harm, but it is much easier for them to sentence a Black man to jail or death than a white man, they just cant identify with the Black man, thats just how it is.

And what do you mean by Africans sharing the same poor culture as African Americans? Do you mean their economics, or tradition/culture/religion?

Trying to absolve responsibility because of poverty?? Poverty is what it is!!  Any kind of rebutle that isnt saying "oh its all our fault" you just wont have..geezz..


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I also have a question about the various crime statistics.  Are these arrests, trials, convictions, percentage of people currently in jail?
> 
> You have to consider that as a whole black people (Particularly those who are involved in these types of crimes) are also poverty stricken relative to white people in this country.  This means that they cannot afford lawyers, and I'm willing to bet are therefore more frequently convicted, and most likely given harsher sentences upon convictions on top of that.  You also have to consider that racial profiling leads to more arrests of black people, and so do racist judges.  Just things to think about.  Statistics have to be analyzed critically based on exactly what they are representing.  They aren't "crimes committed by black people," but "convictions or arrests of black people," for example.



The statistics are a measure of convictions.

Even if you slashed the amount of crimes that blacks are convicted of by 50%, it is still way too high.

And for all the reasons you give (racism, profiling, etc.), consider Atlanta Georgia.  It's a city with a massive black population. Blacks cops, judges, lawyers, etc.  Yet the conviction rate of blacks in that city is still on par with the national rates.  Plus, Atlanta has twice the crime of Los Angeles! Twice!  And in some categories of crimes, even more!

Lastly, and I've posted this before: consider the murders of cops.  Blacks make up about 12% of population, but are responsible for over 50% of all murdered cops.  Don't think for a second that the cops care about the race of the murderer.  They don't give a shit.  They just want the murderer.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Huh, if I cant finish my posts?  When have I made an incomplete post?  I am only guilty of not making immediate remarks back to a comment, because I have school...



Good Lord...

Several posts back I made a list of several items relating to blacks and their culture and you only responded to the part about Jews.  You never truly replied to the other items.



SurrealBX said:


> You think that slavery has little to do with Blacks propensity for crime? I wont say its the main factor, but I do think it is A factor.  Also, consider Cowpimps post.  The statistics are based on convictions, which a large result from harsher practices against Blacks, by policemen, juries, and judges.  Its not to say that these people, mostly whites, are evil, or intend harm, but it is much easier for them to sentence a Black man to jail or death than a white man, they just cant identify with the Black man, thats just how it is.



I just answered this (it's in the post following this one).  So try it: consider Atlanta and what it means about blacks and crime.



SurrealBX said:


> And what do you mean by Africans sharing the same poor culture as African Americans? Do you mean their economics, or tradition/culture/religion?


  I'm referring to the propensity for crime and lack of self-responsibility.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The statistics are a measure of convictions.
> 
> Even if you slashed the amount of crimes that blacks are convicted of by 50%, it is still way too high.
> 
> ...





Dude, of course the cops feel some racial tension while on the job, and are more likely to be more harsh on Blacks, you can never take that out of the equation, they are not robots.  Call it an excuse all you want, thats how it is.  Some things are harder to understand if you arent Black.  Think of yourself, white, what if you were in a land of Black people(USA), who ran everything...who dosent care for your well being...its a different experience.  You  can gimme all the bull you want, but until you have experienced it you just dont know.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Lest we forget how popular Scarface, The Godfather, The Sopranos, Jesse James, Billy the Kid, Oceans 11, Oceans 12, Resevoir Dogs are???And the Rockstar games success'?????




And few, if any, white people *aspire to be those people.*


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> And few, if any, white people *aspire to be those people.*



yea, because they dont need to be, they have so much more opportunity, wealth on average, why bother? They are in a land surrounded by more of themselves, why rebel against society, its YOUR society.  Of those who have the most stress/hardest time in America, its the Black man. Fact

im not saying blacks need to be gangsters either, and i also think gangster rap and shit like that can be really stupid.  I hate some of that stuff, and think its sad that black youth looks up to those fools


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> Dude, of course the cops feel some racial tension while on the job, and are more likely to be more harsh on Blacks, you can never take that out of the equation, they are not robots.  Call it an excuse all you want, thats how it is.  Some things are harder to understand if you arent Black.  Think of yourself, white, what if you were in a land of Black people(USA), who ran everything...who dosent care for your well being...its a different experience.  You  can gimme all the bull you want, but until you have experienced it you just dont know.



I'm not referring to an average working day for a cop, I'm talking about those that murder cops.  Cops don't give a crap about who the murderer was, they just want to get them. White, black, Latino, or otherwise; If you kill a cop, they will throw your ass in jail.  And the statistic of those they kill cops don't match up to population distribution.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

ok so Blacks kill the most cops...id bet cops kill Blacks the most of any race as well, I bet.  We certainly occupy our fair share of the jails...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> yea, because they dont need to be, they have so much more opportunity, wealth on average, why bother? They are in a land surrounded by more of themselves, why rebel against society, its YOUR society.  Of those who have the most stress/hardest time in America, its the Black man. Fact
> 
> im not saying blacks need to be gangsters either, and i also think gangster rap and shit like that can be really stupid.  I hate some of that stuff, and think its sad that black youth looks up to those fools



I'm not saying that whites don't have their stupid roll models. Many want to be lawyers (sorry Decker ), movie stars, or sport stars.  But none of these are violent or criminal occupations.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> ok so Blacks kill the most cops...*id bet cops kill Blacks the most of any race as well*, I bet.  We certainly occupy our fair share of the jails...



And you'd be wrong.  Look up the relevant statistics.

Perhaps they occupy jails because they choose to break the law?  Being poor is never and excuse to absolve yourself of responsibility.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

I didnt mean to make u think I didnt think whites had "bad" role models as well, but their motivation to be like them isnt there like it is for Blacks.  Sad as it is, Blacks dont have as many different popular role models to look to on TV.  Sadly as well, the most glorified ones are the most foolish, the hippity hoppers on crack...


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> And you'd be wrong.  Look up the relevant statistics.
> 
> Perhaps they occupy jails because they choose to break the law?  Being poor is never and excuse to absolve yourself of responsibility.



naw, id bet im right, you look up the statistics...I mean killing based on the percentage of the perpetrators encountered, ie of the whites they encounter, the percentage killed, and of the blacks encountered, the percentage killed.

ok so what about the reporters that said the Black katrina survivors were "looting" for food, and stealing stuff from walmart, but when they saw the white survivors they said something to the effect of "oh, look at them doing what they can to survive..."  what do you have to say about that.  of course stealing is stealing, but what would you do? Just sit there and die? Or break the storefront window, crawl inside and get some food?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> I didnt mean to make u think I didnt think whites had "bad" role models as well, but their motivation to be like them isnt there like it is for Blacks.  Sad as it is, Blacks dont have as many different popular role models to look to on TV.  Sadly as well, the most glorified ones are the most foolish, the hippity hoppers on crack...



I think Colin Powell, Samuel Jackson, Bill Cosby, Will Smith, etc., etc., etc. are all great role models for anybody.  I also think this thread has gotten/is stupid.


----------



## SurrealBX (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I think Colin Powell, Samuel Jackson, Bill Cosby, Will Smith, etc., etc., etc. are all great role models for anybody.  I also think this thread has gotten/is stupid.



Sure, they are great role models, but is Colin Powell popular among the Black kiddies? Bill Cosby? maybe.  but I know lil john is.....50 cent of shit...

and ok, maybe white kids dont know all their congressmen and lawyer role models by name either, but they sure do see a lot of them being professional on TV, as opposed to Black kids/black role models.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> naw, id bet im right, you look up the statistics...I mean killing based on the percentage of the perpetrators encountered, ie of the whites they encounter, the percentage killed, and of the blacks encountered, the percentage killed.



I've done more than my share of research.  Hell, at this point, I'm sure I know more about crimes committed by race than you do.  I'm also sure I know more about Africa than you do. Do some of your own research.



SurrealBX said:


> ok so what about the reporters that said the Black katrina survivors were "looting" for food, and stealing stuff from walmart, but when they saw the white survivors they said something to the effect of "oh, look at them doing what they can to survive..."  what do you have to say about that.  of course stealing is stealing, but what would you do? Just sit there and die? Or break the storefront window, crawl inside and get some food?



You're using selective memory here.  Some blacks who were looting were described as "doing what they must" and some whites who were looting were described as simply that: looters.  Also, keep in mind that the vast majority of the looters were black. New Orleans has a high black population, plus many of the whites got the hell out when they were told to.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?  You followed me from thread to thread, calling me a racist for almost a year for saying almost exactly this same thing.  Foreman, you are such a fucking hypocrit.


Fucking Racist, Don't you have a clan meeting to go to?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You guys are all wrong.  Everyone commits robbery and murder.  The difference between the way those in power do it and those who have historically been opressed is like so:
> 
> Murder for a black man is killing someone because of some personal misunderstanding.  Murder for a white man is under the guise of righteousness, but in reality is done for political influence/power and money on a much larger scale (War).
> 
> ...


Get off the pipe son


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *SurrealBX *You've tried, unsuccessfully, to ignore the rest of my post.
> 
> 1. Explain the massive amounts of killings in the Congo that have been going on for hundreds of years.
> 2. How is the rampant spread of AIDS the white man's fault?  Don't Africans understand how the penis and vagina work?
> ...


*ROFL*


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> ok so Blacks kill the most cops...id bet cops kill Blacks the most of any race as well, I bet.  We certainly occupy our fair share of the jails...


Then most racist cops I know are black cops. Do you think they are racist against whites???? Nope they hate blacks because they are sick of all the crime blacks cause every day.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Because, in the case of leaders, it's a very small group of people making choices, and in the case of individuals...well, it's the choice of the individuals.  Which, oddly enough, constitute 100% of the people.




Okay, your point is a little more clear now.  However, you have to also consider that poor white people are far more likely to commit crimes as well.  So is it just that the people are black, or is it that more black people are poor?  It seems to me like those who are totally lacking power, or feel that they are totally lacking power, and those that have or desire more power are the ones who commit crimes.  Those in the middle are more sedentary when it comes to criminal activity.




> Robbery is always inhernitly violent.  If not because of actual violence, then for the threat of it.  If a black man points a gun at me and demands my wallet, I'm not really worried that he's going to tell me that my shoes and belt don't match.



The threat of violence and commiting an act of violence are totally different.  I think that generally people who rob others don't intend to hurt the person.  I've known plenty of people to commit acts of robbery, and they never actually intend on inflicting pain on someone.




> And my point is that blacks commit far more than crime than per capita and that they try to absolve themselves of responsibility by saying it's a matter of poverty.



Poverty has something to do with it, because poor white people are more likely to commit crimes too.  It's not an excuse, and it doesn't make it okay, I'm just saying that it is a factor that contributes.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The statistics are a measure of convictions.
> 
> Even if you slashed the amount of crimes that blacks are convicted of by 50%, it is still way too high.



I would like to see arrest numbers too, and percentage of those who went to trial that were convicted, and percentage of those arrested who went to trial.  Also, is this per incident, or per offender, or what?

Don't take a few statistics and jump to massive conclusions about a race.




> And for all the reasons you give (racism, profiling, etc.), consider Atlanta Georgia.  It's a city with a massive black population. Blacks cops, judges, lawyers, etc.  Yet the conviction rate of blacks in that city is still on par with the national rates.  Plus, Atlanta has twice the crime of Los Angeles! Twice!  And in some categories of crimes, even more!



What's massive?  How many more black people are involved in the legal system relative to other cities?  These are extremely subjective words, and they are all relative.




> Lastly, and I've posted this before: consider the murders of cops.  Blacks make up about 12% of population, but are responsible for over 50% of all murdered cops.  Don't think for a second that the cops care about the race of the murderer.  They don't give a shit.  They just want the murderer.



That's because they're fucking scared.  A black person knows that he is doubly fucked if he goes to court compared to a white person.  Not that it makes murdering a cop okay, but there is a reason for everything.  White people have a little more faith in the system than black people, and for good reason.  Does that make black people inherently more likely to kill a police officer?  Not necessarily.


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> true. they do fuck everything up no matter what. you give them a nice new house within a year it looks like shit they dont care about anything but themself. *90% are on wellfare*, food stamps, and have section 8. i mean come on i see blacks living near the beach and at houses worth $500,000+ you know they cant afford a place like that... i think its bull shit how they have so many more advantages over the whites and they always use "your racist" as a number one excuse or "its because im black". they need to stop with that bull shit because they soon will be taking over the world they will be the majority and whites will be lower them if we keep treating them and giving them this much power


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

Was the Holocaust worse than slavery? Yes, dont even compare really


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

god hand said:


> Was the Holocaust worse than slavery? Yes, dont even compare really



Just because the Nazi's targeted Jews,
Doesn't mean they wouldn't have also gone after yours or my ass too -


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

SurrealBX said:


> oh and hah....who was that talking about a self respecting black man not watching the OC?? Im black, have black friends, and we used to kill watching the OC...Black people are not monolithic, we do not all think the same, nor have the same tendencies or likes/dislikes.  What we do have however are many stereotypes, some of which may be true lol, but we are NOT all the same.


That's probably the best post yet.....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Just because the Nazi's targeted Jews,
> Doesn't mean they wouldn't have also gone after yours or my ass too -


 Their intital target was Jews. Lord knows what would have happened if they won the war  Anyone who was not a desendant from a pure line of the Aryan race would be done for. All our collective asses would be worth less than bird shit to them! 

A European friend of mine had his grandma imprisoned by them because she had Jewish blood. They gave her 1/2 food rations as she was 1/2 Jewish. 

Anywayz.. back to godhand bashing .. or is it surreal bashing??? i cant remember who is getting bashed in this thread anymore


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Okay, your point is a little more clear now.  However, you have to also consider that poor white people are far more likely to commit crimes as well.



Poor black commit more crimes than poor whites, per capita.




CowPimp said:


> The threat of violence and commiting an act of violence are totally different.  I think that generally people who rob others don't intend to hurt the person.  I've known plenty of people to commit acts of robbery, and they never actually intend on inflicting pain on someone.



This is so full of crap.  "never actually intend on inflicting pain"?  There's no way in hell pulling a gun on someone is like embezzling in a level of violence.  I think your post necessitates a tetanus shot.



CowPimp said:


> Poverty has something to do with it, because poor white people are more likely to commit crimes too.  It's not an excuse, and it doesn't make it okay, I'm just saying that it is a factor that contributes.



Okay, fine, it's a factor.  The problem is that blacks use it as the reasoning for doing all sorts of criminal behavior.


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This is not the only thing I listed. And all majority of blacks in Africa have never been slaves, yet the share the same poor (in terms of quality) culture of black Amerians.
> 
> *True*
> 
> ...


True

DOMS seeing you are a WHITE MAN you should be able parenting plays a key role in everything. 

There's no reason to argue your post because your right. You use this as a excuse to hate blacks. What I have been trying to say for the longest (and with 200 years of American History to back me up) is that you hate blacks because you feel their inferior to you. 

In the past 200 years there have been a countless number of respectable blacks. Was they loved and cherished? Fuck no! They were still seen as dirty monkeys that dont deserve to breath the white man air! You post all these damn crime stats, could you say the same thing 200, 100, 50, 40, 30, 20 years ago? NO! If this is why  whites hate blacks now, then why did they hate them years and years ago? 

Germans didnt hate the Jews, Hitler did. A lot were half german/Jewish themselves. Even Hitler was throught to have Jew blood in him. There were a lot of Jew Communists in the country at that time which is one of the only reasons a German hated a Jew. 

Yes I have a lot of similarities to blacks, but I am different from most. Why do  you think I'm the only one on this site? 

Yes I like shiny things, rap, money and lookin mean as fuck. No I'm not going to rob anybody, steal any cars, or sell any drugs. I work on a hard as job were there's more whites than blacks. Most of us laugh and joke together because were both human beings. I dont hate them, but I cant like them because deep down inside I know they dont like me. I dont have time for someone to call me "Hey boy!" or explain the episode of boondocks were they say nigga while I'm at work trying to act normal as possible.


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Fucking Racist, Don't you have a clan meeting to go to?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 9, 2006)

Ghey, no one cares what color you are anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I would like to see arrest numbers too, and percentage of those who went to trial that were convicted, and percentage of those arrested who went to trial.  Also, is this per incident, or per offender, or what?
> 
> Don't take a few statistics and jump to massive conclusions about a race.



It's not a "few statistics".  There are numerous statistics.  Just because you don't like the picture that they paint, doesn't mean that you can just write them off.  Plus, it's not statistics that keep me out of Compton.




CowPimp said:


> What's massive?  How many more black people are involved in the legal system relative to other cities?  These are extremely subjective words, and they are all relative.



I bet your hoping that it turns out that white people run this city.  It would help to make your point.  But alas, such is not the case.  The Mayor is a black woman. The city itself is just over 69% black.  And, being the people are elected to office, and the majority of the voters are black, I'd be there are plenty of black officers, politicians, etc.




CowPimp said:


> That's because they're fucking scared.  A black person knows that he is doubly fucked if he goes to court compared to a white person.  Not that it makes murdering a cop okay, but there is a reason for everything.  White people have a little more faith in the system than black people, and for good reason.  Does that make black people inherently more likely to kill a police officer?  Not necessarily.



Nice non-answer.  So, blacks are more frightened of cops than white, but they're not necessarily more like to kill a cop because of it, yet they do kill more cops than whites do even without taking population percentages into consideration.


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Just because the Nazi's targeted Jews,
> Doesn't mean they wouldn't have also gone after yours or my ass too -



Only if I could post a pic of Hitlers face at the Olympics when Jesse Owens had won. I've never seen nothing like it, it was so fuckin evil I could have pissed on myself.


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Ghey, no one cares what color you are anymore.



And that's why this thread is almost at 50 pages.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

god hand said:


> DOMS seeing you are a WHITE MAN you should be able parenting plays a key role in everything.



Sure it does.  Just like poverty does.  But neither is an excuse to commit crimes.



god hand said:


> There's no reason to argue your post because your right. You use this as a excuse to hate blacks. What I have been trying to say for the longest (and with 200 years of American History to back me up) is that you hate blacks because you feel their inferior to you.
> 
> In the past 200 years there have been a countless number of respectable blacks. Was they loved and cherished? Fuck no! They were still seen as dirty monkeys that dont deserve to breath the white man air! You post all these damn crime stats, could you say the same thing 200, 100, 50, 40, 30, 20 years ago? NO! If this is why  whites hate blacks now, then why did they hate them years and years ago?



I don't care enough to hate blacks, but I'm not going to sit around and let them create the double standards that they claim to want to eradicate.  I'm also not going to sit around and listen to them blame all their shitty behavior on white people.



god hand said:


> Yes I have a lot of similarities to blacks, but I am different from most. Why do  you think I'm the only one on this site?
> 
> Yes I like shiny things, rap, money and lookin mean as fuck. No I'm not going to rob anybody, steal any cars, or sell any drugs. I work on a hard as job were there's more whites than blacks. Most of us laugh and joke together because were both human beings. I dont hate them, but I cant like them because deep down inside I know they dont like me. I dont have time for someone to call me "Hey boy!" or explain the episode of boondocks were they say nigga while I'm at work trying to act normal as possible.



You are the sort of person that Bill Cosby was talking about.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

god hand said:


> And that's why this thread is almost at 50 pages.


91 pages, black man!


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You are the sort of person that Bill Cosby was talking about.



Explain

Oh and I want you to answer my question:





god hand said:


> If this is why  whites hate blacks now, then why did they hate them years and years ago?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

god hand said:


> Explain



You're not trapped into the ghetto image that's so prevalent in black culture.



god hand said:


> Oh and I want you to answer my question:



Simple ignorance, and specifically, stupidity.  Blacks back then were way too afraid to look eye-to-eye with a white man, much less commit a real crime.  I don't have any figures to back it up, but I bet that blacks accounted for less than 1% of all crime committed in the US up until 1950.

Unfortunately, things are much different now.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 9, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> true. they do fuck everything up no matter what. you give them a nice new house within a year it looks like shit they dont care about anything but themself. 90% are on wellfare, food stamps, and have section 8. i mean come on i see blacks living near the beach and at houses worth $500,000+ you know they cant afford a place like that... i think its bull shit how they have so many more advantages over the whites and they always use "your racist" as a number one excuse or "its because im black". they need to stop with that bull shit because they soon will be taking over the world they will be the majority and whites will be lower them if we keep treating them and giving them this much power



Word.  Just like after the whole Katrina thing people in cities who accepted the victims regrete taking them in because there turning there nice areas into ghettos.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Poor black commit more crimes than poor whites, per capita.



Okay, fair enough.




> This is so full of crap.  "never actually intend on inflicting pain"?  There's no way in hell pulling a gun on someone is like embezzling in a level of violence.  I think your post necessitates a tetanus shot.



Stop insulting me for no reason.  I didn't say they compared in terms of violence, but the actual crime is the same, stealing someone else's belonging's property.




> Okay, fine, it's a factor.  The problem is that blacks use it as the reasoning for doing all sorts of criminal behavior.



I agree.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's not a "few statistics".  There are numerous statistics.  Just because you don't like the picture that they paint, doesn't mean that you can just write them off.  Plus, it's not statistics that keep me out of Compton.



I've only seen a few presented here, but if you have more spit 'em out.  I'm game.




> I bet your hoping that it turns out that white people run this city.  It would help to make your point.  But alas, such is not the case.  The Mayor is a black woman. The city itself is just over 69% black.  And, being the people are elected to office, and the majority of the voters are black, I'd be there are plenty of black officers, politicians, etc.



I wasn't "hoping" for anything.  I just wanted some numbers instead of subjective language.  I think that's reasonable.  It validates your point further.




> Nice non-answer.  So, blacks are more frightened of cops than white, but they're not necessarily more like to kill a cop because of it, yet they do kill more cops than whites do even without taking population percentages into consideration.



I don't see how that was a non-answer?  I just presented a possible motive behind it.  I don't pretend to know the psyche of every person, and that's generalizing anyway because not every black person thinks alike.

Again, even with all these statistics, the whole thing is really moot.  What does it all mean?  Should we put all black people in prison camps, allow racial profiling, reinstitute segregation, what?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Again, even with all these statistics, the whole thing is really moot.  What does it all mean?  Should we put all black people in prison camps, allow racial profiling, reinstitute segregation, what?



I guess everything we've discussed so far comes down to this.

No, simply locking them away or segregating them is not the answer.  But allowing the NAACP, BET, or other such racist crap needs to end.  The idea that life isn't treating them fairly and that we need to "help them up" also needs to end to.

Oh, and racial profiling is valid.  It's simple math.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I guess everything we've discussed so far comes down to this.
> 
> No, simply locking them away or segregating them is not the answer.  But allowing the NAACP, BET, or other such racist crap needs to end.  The idea that life isn't treating them fairly and that we need to "help them up" also needs to end to.



That's a reasonable statement.  I don't know if I totally agree, but I can see where you're coming from.




> Oh, and racial profiling is valid.  It's simple math.



I definitely disagree here.  Let's also profile social classes, certain age groups, and based on what types of books you buy.  There should be an agency that specifically follows those most prone to committing crimes around day and night.  Simple math.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I definitely disagree here.  Let's also profile social classes, certain age groups, and based on what types of books you buy.  There should be an agency that specifically follows those most prone to committing crimes around day and night.  Simple math.



So, you'd walk down Compton at 9 PM?


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, you'd walk down Compton at 9 PM?


When I was a sales rep, I had a customer in Compton, my rule was after 11AM it's too late to be there. Those scum go to sleep around 4-6 AM and sleep till 11-1PM


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> When I was a sales rep, I had a customer in Compton, my rule was after 11AM it's too late to be there. Those scum go to sleep around 4-6 AM and sleep till 11-1PM



As a 15 year old white boy, I'd gotten on the wrong bus and wound up in Compton at 9 PM. I almost didn't make it out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> When I was a sales rep, I had a customer in Compton, my rule was after 11AM it's too late to be there. Those scum go to sleep around 4-6 AM and sleep till 11-1PM



True story

I was in compton a few times during the easy-e era...
and I "was lookin very nervous"


In Detroit the general idea is...  "the freaks come out at night"
So either go home in the light, or get to the freeway straight away,
at the end of the concert or sporting event


----------



## durk (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> As a 15 year old white boy, I'd gotten on the wrong bus and wound up in Compton at 9 PM. I almost didn't make it out.



oh god I would not of left the bus lol


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

durk said:


> oh god I would not of left the bus lol



I thought I could just cross the street and quickly get on the return bus.  It took a bit longer than I though it would.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I thought I could just cross the street and quickly get on the return bus.  It took a bit longer than I though it would.



We had some fun with you that night boy, yeehaw!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> We had some fun with you that night boy, yeehaw!



I may be a bit culturally insensitive, but I'm pretty sure that black thugs in Compton don't say "yeehaw."


----------



## durk (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I thought I could just cross the street and quickly get on the return bus.  It took a bit longer than I though it would.



brings back bad memorys I learned to never let them box me in or corner you in a place otherwise your wallet is as good as gone lol   
who says white men cant sprint they sure as hell can when six black guys are chasing him.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

durk said:


> brings back bad memorys I learned to never let them box me in or corner you in a place otherwise your wallet is as good as gone lol
> who says white men cant sprint they sure as hell can when six black guys are chasing him.


----------



## durk (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>



you cant argue with experience son, and I will admit this kinda stuff happened to me when I was a 14 year old skinny kid that was a very easy target and there was usually a couple of white boys in such groups who may I say had a slight cultural identity crisis so it wasnt just black guys it was guys with that gangster thug life mentality who about 75% of were black.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, you'd walk down Compton at 9 PM?



Only if I could take 3 of Foreman's avatars with me.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, you'd walk down Compton at 9 PM?



If I had a reason to, perhaps.  I've walked around sketchy ass parts of NY late at night because I was exploring.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

SurrelBX said:
			
		

> oh the whites had a cultural identity crisis? they werent supposed to be thugs, only the blacks were i guess right? heh, not trying to start anything, just pointing that out.



They were wearing blue gang colors, in Compton, at night, coming from a liquor store, and yelling at me that they were going to kick my ass.

They must have been Shriners.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If I had a reason to, perhaps.  I've walked around sketchy ass parts of NY late at night because I was exploring.


So, you'd ignore the very real statistical probability of getting your ass kicked or killed?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> So, you'd ignore the very real statistical probability of getting your ass kicked or killed?



I said only if I had a reason to be there, if not why would I?  Maybe I should never walk around at night period because it's more dangerous at night.  Maybe I should never drive in a car again because it is a real possibility that you will get hurt or injured.  Maybe in Compton the probability of me getting fucked in some way is very high, but the probability of me getting fucked in some way by some random black person is not very high.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I said only if I had a reason to be there, if not why would I?  Maybe I should never walk around at night period because it's more dangerous at night.  Maybe I should never drive in a car again because it is a real possibility that you will get hurt or injured.  Maybe in Compton the probability of me getting fucked in some way is very high, but the probability of me getting fucked in some way by some random black person is not very high.



Compton is one of the toughest cities in all of LA County.  More murder, robberies, and burglaries go on there than just about any other city in LA County.  Statistically, especially as a white guy, you're very likely to end up in the hospital or morgue.

If you really mean that you'd walk down there at 9PM of your own free will, you're either lying to try and make your point, an idiot, or suicidal.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Fucking Racist, Don't you have a clan meeting to go to?



I wouldn't expect an intelligent response out of you, but really I didn't expect it to be that stupid.  You are so pathetic there is no way I could put words to it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> I wouldn't expect an intelligent response out of you, but really I didn't expect it to be that stupid.  You are so pathetic there is no way I could put words to it.


I would never give an intelligent response to an ignorant Racist.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Compton is one of the toughest cities in all of LA County.  More murder, robberies, and burglaries go on there than just about any other city in LA County.  Statistically, especially as a white guy, you're very likely to end up in the hospital or morgue.
> 
> If you really mean that you'd walk down there at 9PM of your own free will, you're either lying to try and make your point, an idiot, or suicidal.



I've been through southeast DC late at night, and that was homicide capital of the US not long ago.  I had to walk through there a little bit to get to this show I was going to see.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I've been through southeast DC late at night, and that was homicide capital of the US not long ago.  I had to walk through there a little bit to get to this show I was going to see.



Okay, would you be as willing to walk through DC at night as say, Boise, Idaho?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

the Detroit ghetto is no place to be either!! STAY THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, would you be as willing to walk through DC at night as say, Boise, Idaho?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, would you be as willing to walk through DC at night as say, Boise, Idaho?



I see what you're saying; Boise is safer.  What are you getting at though?  Just because I am more statiscally likely to be victimized in one area, and therefore less likely to visit that area, you want me to believe that racial profiling is okay because both are statistically rooted?  Am I reading too deep into where you're trying to lead me here?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I see what you're saying; Boise is safer.  What are you getting at though?  Just because I am more statiscally likely to be victimized in one area, and therefore less likely to visit that area, you want me to believe that racial profiling is okay because both are statistically rooted?  Am I reading too deep into where you're trying to lead me here?



No, that's where I'm taking it.  It's basic math.  It's the same math that says that guys in the age of 25 are more likely to have an accident that a woman under the age of 25.  You may not like it, but it's a fact.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, that's where I'm taking it.  It's basic math.  It's the same math that says that guys in the age of 25 are more likely to have an accident that a woman under the age of 25.  You may not like it, but it's a fact.



I never really argued against the statistics, but I just feel that there is some skewing of them based on the previously mentioned reasons, even if the end result is the same: black people may be more likely to commit certain crimes.  Also, the possible reasons for such a statistic are interesting to discuss.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, that's where I'm taking it.  It's basic math.  It's the same math that says that guys in the age of 25 are more likely to have an accident that a woman under the age of 25.  You may not like it, but it's a fact.



Thats because the 25 year guys will always be drunk
and the 25 year old girls will always be...  Well, less drunk
and designated driving...

And then putting the guys to bed, and then, cleaning up their puke


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I would never give an intelligent response to an ignorant Racist.



Intelligent responses from you are few and far between, if not nonexistant.  I surely wouldn't want you to waste one.

Why don't you explain exactly what makes me a racist, seeing as the day you started calling me that was the day I posted the exact same statistic that you just posted in this thread.


----------



## John H. (Sep 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> John H is going to stick 110% of his cock down your throat you sexist racist.



Hi Foreman!

   .. AND I CAN and I think He'd LOVE it too!!! :    :  And Godhand doesn;t even realize it but he actually is "starving"!!!! 
Godhand IS a DAMN GOOD MAN in all honesty!!! He needs to continue his working out - honestly and He just hasn't learned to "live" life yet - one day he will really understand and I suspect he will be actually livid because of all the opportunities he had and passed up.... 

He will, eventually, be very very happy..........................    
Take Care, John H.


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 13, 2006)

John H. said:


> :  And Godhand doesn;t even realize it but he actually is "starving"!!!!
> Godhand IS a DAMN GOOD MAN in all honesty!!! He needs to continue his working out - honestly and He just hasn't learned to "live" life yet - one day he will really understand and I suspect he will be actually livid because of all the opportunities he had and passed up....
> 
> He will, eventually, be very very happy..........................
> Take Care, John H.


Godhand isn't just starving the poor boy is emaciated, I think you should pay him a visit John and feed him TRULY and HONESTLY what you want to FEED him.


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Foreman!
> 
> .. AND I CAN and I think He'd LOVE it too!!! :    :  And Godhand doesn;t even realize it but he actually is "starving"!!!!
> *.........................................*
> ...


I dont know what to say


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2006)

god hand said:


> I dont know what to say



^^^^^Should of said 1400 post in this thread


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

god hand said:


> I dont know what to say


 
I don't know if John H has white or black penis genetics, but the blacks can have him...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)

Poor guy, all he wanted to do was pee in the sea.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Poor guy, all he wanted to do was pee in the sea.



I guess it answers the title of this thread.........


----------



## KEFE (Sep 24, 2006)

It depends on which white guy and which black guy.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2006)

KEFE said:


> It depends on which white guy and which black guy.



One mans inch is another mans mile....


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2006)

An exert from the urban dictionary:

1. Kefe  

 This is the Samoan word that defines to have sexual intercourse with onself, preferably with a broomstick.

Offensive Samoan/non-Samoan: Eh, you so-o-o fricken ugly, wen you wazz bowan, da daktah wen slap yo maddah!

Defensive Samoan: Kefe!


----------



## god hand (Sep 24, 2006)

goob said:


> An exert from the urban dictionary:
> 
> 1. Kefe  2 up, 6 down
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


Racist cops


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist cops


God Hands disappearance coincides with a rash of stolen bikes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

Ban, Ban, Ban, Ban, Ban!!!!


----------



## god hand (Sep 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Ban, Ban, Ban, Ban, Ban!!!!



I'm sayin..........


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

True story... When we were on vacation in South Carolina my brother-in-law and I were standing outside a small grocery store waiting for the others to come out. Everyone was riding bikes... While we're there waiting this black dude comes walking up from behind the store and grabs one of the bikes. 

I said to him, "What the fuck are you doing?" He says, "Is this yours?" I say, "It's one of ours." So he walks over to another bike and starts to take that one. I can't help but laugh... "That's ours too!" So he reaches for another one. I'm thinking about either kicking his ass or buying him a bike at this point... "They are all ours!" So he walks off.

At first I don't say anything, because my brother-in-law is black, but he says, "Damn man, get a job." 


min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Please Hamma' Dont hurt em'!?!?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


>


 
Jesus was black.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Jesus was black.



not necessarily black, bud, but of jewish descent. 

which means he was dark


----------



## god hand (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> not necessarily black, bud, but of jewish descent.
> 
> which means he was dark


Racist


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist



sure


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's the answer:

The reason black people in America are so 'naturally' cut up and built is because they get tons of sleep and have little to no stress; thus higher testosterone and bigger muslces.  If you look at blacks in other countries and people in this country who actually have important things to do all day long (such as work), they're built like average people.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Here's the answer:
> 
> The reason black people in America are so 'naturally' cut up and built is because they get tons of sleep and have little to no stress; thus higher testosterone and bigger muslces.  If you look at blacks in other countries and people in this country who actually have important things t
> 
> o do all day long (such as work), they're built like average people.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 24, 2006)

I forgot to add 'work hard at school' on that list.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

It's just the way God created them to best survive in their country of origin... Even right down to their skin color! A whitey doesn't fair nearly as well in the African sun. Nor does blacky fair well in the far north... There's a simple reason for our differences, survival...

So let's drop all the racist bullshit and post the dead horse pic one last time. Because even though there are averages, seeming advantages and disadvantages. None of us can be anything or anyone but ourselves...


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Here's the answer:
> 
> The reason black people in America are so 'naturally' cut up and built is because they get tons of sleep and have little to no stress; thus higher testosterone and bigger muslces.  If you look at blacks in other countries and people in this country who actually have important things to do all day long (such as work), they're built like average people.



nope  ... the average black people have better gynetics relating to physical abilities ...... check a thread called thug workout  lol ..... some black guys with incredible genetics (not neglecting the juice) ...look at people at african countries , they are almost dying of hunger and lack of rest and diseases but they have strong built bodies .... at sports why do you think france has more than half of their soccer players of it's national team black people ... they give them the nationaliity to play in their team cause they have better physical abilities....also any sports that require strength ,black people will rock...they have got more testosterone produced in their bodies ...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 24, 2006)

assassin said:


> nope  ... the average black people have better gynetics relating to physical abilities ...... check a thread called thug workout  lol ..... some black guys with incredible genetics (not neglecting the juice) ...look at people at african countries , they are almost dying of hunger and lack of rest and diseases but they have strong built bodies .... at sports why do you think france has more than half of their soccer players of it's national team black people ... they give them the nationaliity to play in their team cause they have better physical abilities....also any sports that require strength ,black people will rock...they have got more testosterone produced in their bodies ...



Hmmm.. You changed my mind.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

assassin said:


> nope  ... the average black people have better gynetics relating to physical abilities ...... check a thread called thug workout  lol ..... some black guys with incredible genetics (not neglecting the juice) ...look at people at african countries , they are almost dying of hunger and lack of rest and diseases but they have strong built bodies .... at sports why do you think france has more than half of their soccer players of it's national team black people ... they give them the nationaliity to play in their team cause they have better physical abilities....also any sports that require strength ,black people will rock...they have got more testosterone produced in their bodies ...



Really??? Then why do the Mexicans and Eastern European whites own  Boxing now??? Why is the NBA  becoming more and more Eastern European? We wont even  talk about swimming, gymnastics or Hockey.... Blacks might have an ability or two  but they are losing out in pro sports more and more every day.


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



rofl , lol what did this guy do to get chased   ?? racist


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)

assassin said:


> rofl , lol what did this guy do to get chased  ?? racist


He stole his bike.


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Really??? Then why do the Mexicans and Eastern European whites own  Boxing now??? Why is the NBA  becoming more and more Eastern European? We wont even  talk about swimming, gymnastics or Hockey.... Blacks might have an ability or two  but they are losing out in pro sports more and more every day.



lol i said strength ...boxing is power .... power = strength/time (wich is endurance) i said black people have more testosterone ...but who knows i'm not an expert but i'm sure that every race has got advantages than the other , god created the universe with perfect balance .....also there is another very important point that you forgot foreman juuuuuuice   .............roids decrease the difference..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

assassin said:


> i said black people have more testosterone ...but who knows i'm not an expert



Sure you aren't!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He stole his bike.




lol yeah i saw the previous posts and realised that    lol


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Sure you aren't!



racist !!


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

assassin said:


> lol i said strength ...boxing is power .... power = strength/time (wich is endurance) i said black people have more testosterone ...but who knows i'm not an expert but i'm sure that every race has got advantages than the other , god created the universe with perfect balance .....also there is another very important point that you forgot foreman juuuuuuice   .............roids decrease the difference..


#1. Boxing is  balance, fitness, skill, heart, hard work, endurance.....then it's power,  strength and force. Blacks once owned the sport.....now they do not. 

#2. So you are saying blacks do not use steroids and  only whites do...ROFL.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Sep 24, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Here's the answer:
> 
> The reason black people in America are so 'naturally' cut up and built is because *they get tons of sleep and have little to no stress; thus higher testosterone and bigger muslces.*  If you look at blacks in other countries and people in this country who actually have important things to do all day long (such as work), they're built like average people.



Youve got to be the dumbest fucker on this site. To bad you werent in one of the twin towers on 911


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 25, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Here's the answer:
> 
> The reason black people in America are so 'naturally' cut up and built is because they get tons of sleep and have little to no stress; thus higher testosterone and bigger muslces.  If you look at blacks in other countries and people in this country who actually have important things to do all day long (such as work), they're built like average people.



Hahaha that is the most retarded thing you have said... and you have said many retarded things.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 25, 2006)

assassin said:


> nope  ... the average black people have better gynetics relating to physical abilities ...... check a thread called thug workout  lol ..... some black guys with incredible genetics (not neglecting the juice) ...look at people at african countries , they are almost dying of hunger and lack of rest and diseases but they have strong built bodies .... at sports why do you think france has more than half of their soccer players of it's national team black people ... they give them the nationaliity to play in their team cause they have better physical abilities....also any sports that require strength ,black people will rock...they have got more testosterone produced in their bodies ...




Interesting NOT

So where is the top Black Olympic lifter or Strongman?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 25, 2006)

assassin said:


> lol i said strength ...boxing is power .... power = strength/time (wich is endurance) *i said black people have more testosterone* ...but who knows i'm not an expert but i'm sure that every race has got advantages than the other , god created the universe with perfect balance .....also there is another very important point that you forgot foreman juuuuuuice   .............roids decrease the difference..



Please post a reference to back up this ridiculous claim.

If not the STFU.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 25, 2006)

Sarcasm you retards.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## mxrc (Sep 26, 2006)

"Whites" used to dominate track and field before black athletes were allowed to compete in the Olympics. Now black athletes dominate the sprinting and many other events. The reason is simple. Fast twitch muscle fibres among other physiological factors. When was the last time a white person broke the world record or won a gold in the Olympics for the 100m dash? It was many years ago. Many white people compete in sprinting events throughout high school and college, but physiological factors prevent winning at an elite level. There are exceptions to the rule, but on the whole, the results are obvious.

There is an element of truth to the statement, "white men can't jump". This becomes apparent in basketball and Football. There is no white equivalent to Michael Jordan.

Boxing was dominated by blacks for so long because it was of interest.  Blacks weren't allowed to play football and basketball.   Boxing was one of the first sports to integrate blacks.   Nowadays, a 6 feet 220lbs kid is going to play football. Why?  Mike Vick is more popular that Evander Holyfield.  As for the theory that european NBA players will dominate the league one day, keep dreaming.  The european players are nothing more than cheap labor.  Name 5 european players who have won NBA  championships and were the NBA championship's MVP.  Since Byrd, there has been a white NBA championship MVP.  I wonder why.  Please read carefully; I said NBA championship MVP, not NBA MVP, which is nothing but joke.  

70% of all NFL players, NBA players, and Olympic sprinters are black.  Why?  Any sport that requires speed and jumping ability will always be dominated by blacks.  Take a look at the Jaimacan sprinters (descendents of africa).  They rule the sprinting world.  Take a look at the west african nation olympic teams.  Their athletes are built just like the african americans.  Why? Because  95 % of slaves were brought from west africa!

Since mini-dick thinks its appropriate to post buffoonial sh*t, I might as well to: 






Here's a reflection for the racists whom want to over-analyze and displace their personal hatred and envy for blacks and their good genetics:


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

Whites and Mexicans own boxing, Hockey skiing,  gymnastics..ect are a white or Asian sports, and Whites and Mexicans will own  Football and basketball soon also. The simple fact is Blacks are losing what  ever they had in the past....how???? well the choices they make for mates. That  gene pool is going into the crapper fast.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2006)

mxrc said:


> Since mini-dick thinks its appropriate to post buffoonial sh*t, I might as well to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Get that lame ass shit out of here!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2006)

mxrc said:


> "Whites" used to dominate track and field before black athletes were allowed to compete in the Olympics. Now black athletes dominate the sprinting and many other events. *The reason is simple. Fast twitch muscle fibres among other physiological factors.* When was the last time a white person broke the world record or won a gold in the Olympics for the 100m dash? It was many years ago. Many white people compete in sprinting events throughout high school and college, but physiological factors prevent winning at an elite level. There are exceptions to the rule, but on the whole, the results are obvious.








IMO
Black people are more successful in certain sports due to socio-economic differences...

Young college students from an upper-middle class family (white) don't _"HAVE"_ to excel in sports,
because their parents can afford to send them to college without relying on a scholarship
(this is a sweeping generalization)


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2006)

mxrc said:


>



The real shame is that liquor store robbing isn't an Olympic sport.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## clemson357 (Sep 26, 2006)

mxrc said:


> 70% of all NFL players, NBA players, and Olympic sprinters *(and criminals)* are black.



You are right.

90% of lawyers, doctors, engineers, and businessmen are white.  Fair is fair.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> IMO
> Black people are more successful in certain sports due to socio-economic differences...
> 
> Young college students from an upper-middle class family (white) don't _"HAVE"_ to excel in sports,
> ...



That???s horse shit. Different races evolved different traits to aid them in the environment they were in. The proof is in our blood. Different races have different vulnerabilities and resistances to diseases depending on their ethnic make-up. People from African decent have sickle cell anemia to allow them to fight off rampant malaria. Their bodies deal with eat better than other race's and that has been proven statistically time and time again. 
Skin color is an adaptation of climate. Why the do you think fair skin people's ancestors always come from cold ass countries? Our species is incredible at adapting and evolving to fit a new situation. 
Explain to me why the winner of the 100 meter dash is dominated by people of Afrocian decent? Explain why strongmen always seem to come from places like Iceland or European countries if genetics have nothing to do with it?

Races of humans are like breeds of dogs. There are breeds of dogs that are great for kids because they are more gentle and loving, while some dogs are great for protection because they are mean as fuck. Some breeds are stronger while some breeds are smarter. 

So get off of your moral high ground and except the fact that as humans we are equal, but we are not the same. We have statistically higher chances of having certain characteristics if we are of an ethic background. I do not discount the self-fulfilling prophecy phenomenon. It does play a part just as genetics plays a part. 

It doesn???t make you a raciest to admit this. Everyone sees it, but they are too scared to say it. I don???t think I am being a raciest when I point out a difference if it is true.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The real shame is that liquor store robbing isn't an Olympic sport.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, I know...just give me my -2, it was worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



LMAO!!!

Is that the litte mac's trainer for mike tyson's punch out?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2006)

> Different races evolved different traits to aid them in the environment they were in.


I agree with that statement, anyone else?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



classic


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That???s horse shit. Different races evolved different traits to aid them in the environment they were in. The proof is in our blood. Different races have different vulnerabilities and resistances to diseases depending on their ethnic make-up. People from African decent have sickle cell anemia to allow them to fight off rampant malaria. Their bodies deal with eat better than other race's and that has been proven statistically time and time again.
> Skin color is an adaptation of climate. Why the do you think fair skin people's ancestors always come from cold ass countries? Our species is incredible at adapting and evolving to fit a new situation.
> Explain to me why the winner of the 100 meter dash is dominated by people of Afrocian decent? Explain why strongmen always seem to come from places like Iceland or European countries if genetics have nothing to do with it?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you didn't get your scholarship -


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Is that the litte mac's trainer for mike tyson's punch out?


Yes, he's now famous for stealing bikes.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get your scholarship -



Actually I got mine, but thanks for yoru concern.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2006)

"I'm thinking about trying
out for a scholarsheeip!"


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


 


Btw, that one white guy is pretty fast...


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]" [/FONT]white devils were to honor the black race who was the father and mother of the white race. He claimed the mad scientist Yacob created the white devils from the black race on the isle of Patmos. He convinced the blacks that he was Allah incarnated in flesh. He told them they were from Asia and were originally Moslems before the white devils brought them as slaves to America."

Ok, bibles ....eh, quran....eh, torah.....eh, this absolute whack shit 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif] [/FONT]


----------



## sealeisure (Sep 27, 2006)

god hand said:


> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


Don't know about black people having better genes, I always ware Levi's


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

*They caught him!!*



min0 lee said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 13, 2006)

yes they do. It's known as slave genes.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2006)

You'd think that if they had better genes, they'd have more elasticin.


----------



## god hand (Oct 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You'd think that if they had better genes, they'd have more elasticin.



What the hell is elastcin? I did a search and still didnt get an answer


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2006)

It's an alternate spelling for elastin.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2006)

I like black people
I think everyone should own one


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I like black people
> I think everyone should own one



Why do ya'll keep bring this shit back to life?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2006)

Because it's funny.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

That it is, but if this thread keeps going, I am going to get into trouble. I try and avoid this thread, but I can't.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Trouble (Oct 13, 2006)

There is 4 percent difference in genes between men and women.

There is less than one half of one percent difference between races.  

This is the damn dumbest idea for a thread I had seen yet.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2006)

Trouble said:


> There is 4 percent difference in genes between men and women.
> 
> There is less than one half of one percent difference between races.
> *
> This is the damn dumbest idea for a thread I had seen yet.*


You need to get around more.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2006)

Trouble said:


> *There is 4 percent difference in genes between men and women.*
> 
> There is less than one half of one percent difference between races.
> 
> This is the damn dumbest idea for a thread I had seen yet.


Good point, it seems clear with those facts that men have better genes than women......might be a good thread.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That it is, but if this thread keeps going, I am going to get into trouble. I try and avoid this thread, but I can't.


Racist


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Racist



Only one of my personalities is.


----------



## MyK (Oct 14, 2006)

Sickle Cell Anemia


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2006)

MyK said:


> Sickle Cell Anemia



I already said that. I was called a racist for it.


----------



## god hand (Oct 14, 2006)

Trouble said:


> There is 4 percent difference in genes between men and women.
> 
> There is less than one half of one percent difference between races.
> 
> This is the damn dumbest idea for a thread I had seen yet.



The difference between white and black is more than less than one half of one percent 

Then why does it have 1.5K posts?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 14, 2006)

Trouble said:


> There is 4 percent difference in genes between men and women.
> 
> There is less than one half of one percent difference between races.
> 
> This is the damn dumbest idea for a thread I had seen yet.




Chimps and humans share 95% of the same genes. And there's an obvious big difference.

So .5% can make a huge difference. So yes, I say blacks have better genes when it comes to athletics.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)

I wonder if there's a gene for liquor store robbing?


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I wonder if there's a gene for liquor store robbing?


One of my  friends ( yes he is black) gave me his "it's easy for white men in our society"  speech again.......it was hard but I didn't tell him about the secret club we  all belong to that pays us each 80K a year and gives us the cure for aids if we  need it......it was a close call but I kept the secret  safe.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> One of my  friends ( yes he is black) gave me his "it's easy for white men in our society"  speech again.......it was hard but I didn't tell him about the secret club we  all belong to that pays us each 80K a year and gives us the cure for aids if we  need it......it was a close call but I kept the secret  safe.


You didn't tell him about our secret meetings of White People For World Domination, did you?  Oh, and it's your turn to bring donuts.


----------



## god hand (Oct 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You didn't tell him about our secret meetings of White People For World Domination, did you? * Oh, and it's your turn to bring donuts.*




        that made lol literally


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2936/lizard_attack_longer_version/


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2936/lizard_attack_longer_version/


That snake is Racist


----------



## god hand (Oct 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> That snake is Racist



never knew there were racist snakes in dallas


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2006)

Clearly, the black guy was going for the snake's wallet.


----------



## god hand (Oct 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Clearly, the black guy was going for the snake's wallet.



Clearly the snake was trying to put a rope around the black guy neck


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 15, 2006)

are you kidding me?  thats a lizard.  it leaps off a log and clings to the guy's jacket with its claws, obviously it is a lizard.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> are you kidding me? thats a lizard. it leaps off a log and clings to the guy's jacket with its claws, obviously it is a lizard.


Your just smarter than your average snake BooBoo.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> are you kidding me?  thats a lizard.  it leaps off a log and clings to the guy's jacket with its claws, obviously it is a lizard.


Is lizard some new racist term for black people???


Racist!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

JohnJingle said:


> where i come from the negros arnt to smart
> most end up in jail for steeling beer or cigs



So by the looks of what you have said they have internet service at slammer you are in.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

JohnJingle said:


> where i come from the negros arnt to smart
> most end up in jail for steeling beer or cigs



"you're black too", the kettle said back to the pot.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

Good to see the IM regulars and Mods giving a friendly welcome to our new  members.

Good job guys.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Good to see the IM regulars and Mods giving a friendly welcome to our new  members.
> 
> Good job guys.



Ahhh...you're worried about job security, I see.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Good to see the IM regulars and Mods giving a friendly welcome to our new  members.
> 
> Good job guys.




Thanks I have been working hard at it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ahhh...you're worried about job security, I see.



No I just remember Pepper yelling at me for that so I thought I'd be a  hypocrite and act like I give a crap.

Where is Pepper by the way


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No I just remember Pepper yelling at me for that so I thought I'd be a  hypocrite and act like I give a crap.
> 
> Where is Pepper by the way



He was banned for giving you a hard time.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

He left was sick of all the political and religious bashing.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 17, 2006)

Who you callin' a Cracker"??


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> He left was sick of all the political and religious bashing.



That's a shame.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> So by the looks of what you have said they have internet service _at slammer_ you are in.


And they let retards use the computers in your local library...


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> And they let retards use the computers in your local library...



being retarded in Canada is like winning the lottery!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> being retarded in Canada is like winning the lottery!


Why is it that all of the lottery winners from Canada have ended up on IM?  You guys beefing up for the Special Olympics?


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Why is it that all of the lottery winners from Canada have ended up on IM?  You guys beefing up for the Special Olympics?



that doesnt make sense! nice try though!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet I can compete in the special olympics!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol.............Manic.................you are lost dude!!!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Lol.............Manic.................you are lost dude!!!


This isn't the sexual health forum????


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

A+++genetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> A+++genetics


[/quote]
Melyssa's father is Afro-Caribbean & her mother is Russian and Norwegian.  Yes mixed people are usually the most beautiful...we aren't inbred either...


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> A+++genetics


[/quote]*Son, son, son

Those whores are 1/2 white or more.......mixed sluts are the best. Give me a 1/2 black, 1/2 white and 1/2 Mexican whore any day. *


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the hot Pacific Islander mixed with a darker skinned girl thing

And maybe throw in some honky for good hair


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

off topic but, Im a fan of this


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

and this


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

and this also


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> and this also


Very beautiful!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> off topic but, Im a fan of this



Its looks like their getting ready to go to whorefest2006


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

Son, son, son

Those *whores* are 1/2 white or more.......mixed *sluts *are the best. Give me a 1/2 black, 1/2 white and 1/2 Mexican *whore *any day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Its looks like their getting ready to go to whorefest2006



they are going to the library to study like good little asians! I hope they dont forget their fish sauce!


----------



## DanK (Oct 18, 2006)

> *
> Those whores are 1/2 white or more.......mixed sluts are the best. Give me a 1/2 black, 1/2 white and 1/2 Mexican whore any day. *



You and jim morrison with your 10 foot tall women... or were you looking for something in the three tit and 4 arm category, that could almost be 1.5 women.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> and this


I bet they'd all be fans of my honky dong after one night...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

DanK said:


> You and jim morrison with your 10 foot tall women... or were you looking for something in the three tit and 4 arm category, that could almost be 1.5 women.


Hey I'm a three eyed boy looking for a twelve toed gal, even if she is ten foot tall, as long as she is hot...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Its looks like their getting ready to go to whorefest2006



Or getting ready to whip out their dongs and have a swordfight.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Or getting ready to whip out their dongs and have a swordfight.




i bet you'd like that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i bet you'd like that.



Don't try to pass of your homoerotic tranny fantasies on me.


----------



## LawrenceofAsia (Dec 5, 2006)

god hand, if that is you in the photo under your name, I'm tempted to concede the point.  But it's not so simple... At each successively advanced stage of sports competition (high school, college, pro), the ratio of mulatto athletes to the rest of the field doubles (twice the percentage in college as in high school, twice the college %age in the pros), suggesting that hybrids take the trophy. 
By the way, I have both a high IQ- (top 5%) and a large cock (also top 5%); and I'm white.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 5, 2006)

LawrenceofAsia said:


> god hand, if that is you in the photo under your name, I'm tempted to concede the point.  But it's not so simple... At each successively advanced stage of sports competition (high school, college, pro), the ratio of mulatto athletes to the rest of the field doubles (twice the percentage in college as in high school, twice the college %age in the pros), suggesting that hybrids take the trophy.
> By the way, *I have both a high IQ- (top 5%) and a large cock (also top 5%); *and I'm white.



So does the rest of IM.


----------



## LawrenceofAsia (Dec 5, 2006)

goandykid said:


> So does the rest of IM.


 
Glad to see that I've finally found a home where no one will be intimidated. 

Didn't realize just how long this thread was! Should've quoted the message I was responding to. 
"Doh!" 
My face is red.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 5, 2006)

LawrenceofAsia said:


> Glad to see that I've finally found a home where no one will be intimidated.
> 
> Didn't realize just how long this thread was! Should've quoted the message I was responding to.
> "Doh!"
> *My face is red.*



Top 5%?


----------



## LawrenceofAsia (Dec 5, 2006)

*This was the post-*



MyK said:


> I heard about that too.
> 
> I also heard about some studies done that found an inverse relationship between physical size and intellegence. apparently they found a correlation between small penises and intellegence, with asians being the smartest and having the smallest penises, blacks having the largest penises and the least intelligence, and whites somewhere in the middle.
> 
> of course there was alot of grey area, but there was a general trend. this kind of research is hidden today because it is so un PC.



Not quite bored enough to look through _all_ the posts on this thread, but some are amusing.


----------



## LawrenceofAsia (Dec 5, 2006)

*"Numbers don't lie, but people figure..."*



goandykid said:


> Top 5%?


So I'm told. I joined a "High IQ Society" just to take the test. Why? The way I live, I was beginning to wonder if I'm not actually an idiot. 

Now I don't wonder so much.


----------



## LawrenceofAsia (Dec 5, 2006)

*Here it is... the one I answered...*



god hand said:


> You seem like a smart young fellow..........with an itty bitty dick!



Along with the theory in the next post, "the smarter you are, the smaller your dick."
I can't believe I've responded. Must be the pressure of years of being "typed"- dare I say it, "discriminated against"- passed over by those looking for a real pocket monster just because I'm white, usually a bit shy, and like books. 

You know, "Why does everybody treat me like a kind and decent guy with feelings & a brain- can't you see that I'm also a piece of meat!?". 
Oh well. C'est la vie.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 5, 2006)

why won't this thread just die


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> why won't this thread just die


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 30, 2007)

White powerlifters are the strongest..enough said


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

BoytonHeavy said:


> White powerlifters are the strongest..enough said



wrong just look at samson


----------



## glassmouth (May 30, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> wrong just look at samson


----------



## lnvanry (May 30, 2007)

BoytonHeavy said:


> White powerlifters are the strongest..enough said



you had to go and necropost this cumby ass thread....




BTW, the black chick at the top of this page with the white underwear is smokin


----------



## BoytonHeavy (Jun 5, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> wrong just look at samson


Samson? Who is he? If you are referring to the biblical character of the old testament, he was probably White, and his power came from God, so that doesn't count


----------



## LightBearer (Jan 13, 2013)

Something like 400 years of selective breeding


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## troubador (Jan 13, 2013)

five and a half year old thread.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 13, 2013)

LightBearer said:


> Something like 400 years of selective breeding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Artificial selection


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 13, 2013)

Note: This is an automated message..but its real only if Wp sell it..God and Wp see all


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 14, 2013)

god hand said:


> Look around your gym. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these undeveloped white like Self Cohan on the OC. I'm not saying all white people have bad genes, but it seems like black people on average have a better physique than white people. Look at sports, football, basketball are mostly black. Just like Paul Hourning said, "Thier just faster than us." Can someone explain why black people seem to have better physiques than white people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.



I don't care about physique.

Look at cities run by blacks.  Cities with high black populations.  Crime Stats.

Fuck off.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter how good of shape they are in they all fuck fat bitches any ways. Its the skinny pale white guys that get the hot girls. I mean who do you think are the CEO's, engineers, and ect. Where is the money and money brings pussy... This may be racist to say, but I have meet VERY few intelligent black people in my life. I think the ones that I did meet, thought and acted like they were white. Go figure.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 14, 2013)

It's incredibly apparent that they are superior physically, especially black Americans.  It's the result of slavery.  First, only a percentage were strong enough to survive the boat ride from Africa, then you take hundreds years of horrible abuse that killed many of them, especially the weak ones; what you're left with is the strongest of the strongest of the strongest.  It's referred to artificial selection, much like natural selection, but done artificially.  
They dominate every sport they participate in.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> It's incredibly apparent that they are superior physically, especially black Americans.  It's the result of slavery.  First, only a percentage were strong enough to survive the boat ride from Africa, then you take hundreds years of horrible abuse that killed many of them, especially the weak ones; what you're left with is the strongest of the strongest of the strongest.  It's referred to artificial selection, much like natural selection, but done artificially.
> They dominate every sport they participate in.



I also like how many inventions and discoveries they've made in the last 150 years.

...

Peanut butter is awesome.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I also like how many inventions and discoveries they've made in the last 150 years.
> 
> ...
> 
> Peanut butter is awesome.



Haha! I was going to retort with George Washington Carver, but you kind of cut me off at the pass with your closing statement. 


Also, wow! What an awesome thread. I miss the way IM use to be. I hate most of these new cock roaches with a passion. The place was epic, and now it is full of fat middle aged losers with IQs of around 75 doing steroids just to look normal while trash talking every other thread like they are living out some WWF fantasy. Talk about falling from grace. 

It is a god damn tragedy.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 14, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I also like how many inventions and discoveries they've made in the last 150 years.
> 
> ...
> 
> Peanut butter is awesome.



lol


----------



## LAM (Jan 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I also like how many inventions and discoveries they've made in the last 150 years.
> 
> ...
> 
> Peanut butter is awesome.



what have you invented DOMS?  still riding on the coattails of others, but you yourself haven't done anything.

here is a short list that only touches on many of the things blacks have invented:

air conditioning unit         Frederick M. Jones      July 12, 1949

almanac                       Benjamin Banneker       Approx 1791

auto cut-off switch           Granville T. Woods      January 1, 1839

auto fishing devise           G. Cook                 May 30, 1899

automatic gear shift          Richard Spikes          February 28, 1932

baby buggy                    W.H. Richardson         June 18, 1899

bicycle frame                 L.R. Johnson            October 10, 1899

biscuit cutter                A.P. Ashbourne          November 30, 1875

blood plasma bag              Charles Drew            Approx. 1945

cellular phone                Henry T. Sampson        July 6, 1971

chamber commode               T. Elkins               January 3, 1897

clothes dryer                 G. T. Sampson           June 6, 1862

curtain rod                   S. R. Scratton          November 30, 1889

curtain rod support           William S. Grant        August 4, 1896

door knob                     O. Dorsey               December 10, 1878

door stop                     O. Dorsey               December 10, 1878

dust pan                      Lawrence P. Ray         August 3, 1897

egg beater                    Willie Johnson          February 5, 1884

electric lampbulb             Lewis Latimer           March 21, 1882

elevator                      Alexander Miles         October 11, 1867

eye protector                 P. Johnson              November 2, 1880

fire escape ladder            J. W. Winters           May 7, 1878

fire extinguisher             T. Marshall             October 26, 1872

folding bed                   L. C. Bailey            July 18, 1899

folding chair                 Brody & Surgwar         June 11, 1889

fountain pen                  W. B. Purvis            January 7, 1890

furniture caster              O. A. Fisher            1878

gas mask                      Garrett Morgan          October 13, 1914

golf tee                      T. Grant                December 12, 1899

guitar                        Robert F. Flemming, Jr. March 3, 1886

hair brush                    Lydia O. Newman         November 15, 18--

hand stamp                    Walter B. Purvis        February 27 1883

horse shoe                    J. Ricks                March 30, 1885

ice cream scooper             A. L. Cralle            February 2, 1897

improv. sugar making          Norbet Rillieux         December 10, 1846

insect-destroyer gun          A. C. Richard           February 28, 1899

ironing board                 Sarah Boone             December 30, 1887

key chain                     F. J. Loudin            January 9, 1894

lantern                       Michael C. Harvey       August 19, 1884

lawn mower                    L. A. Burr              May 19, 1889

lawn sprinkler                J. W. Smith             May 4, 1897

lemon squeezer                J. Thomas White         December 8, 1893

lock                          W. A. Martin            July 23, 18--

lubricating cup               Ellijah McCoy           November 15, 1895

lunch pail                    James Robinson          1887

mail box                      Paul L. Downing         October 27, 1891

mop                           Thomas W. Stewart       June 11, 1893

motor                         Frederick M. Jones      June 27, 1939

peanut butter                 George Washington Carver    1896

pencil sharpener              J. L. Love              November 23, 1897

phone transmitter             Granville T. Woods      December 2, 1884

record player arm             Joseph Hunger Dickenson January 8, 1819

refrigerator                  J. Standard             June 14, 1891

riding saddles                W. D. Davis             October 6, 1895

rolling pin                   John W. Reed            1864

shampoo headrest              C. O. Bailiff           October 11, 1898

spark plug                    Edmond Berger           February 2, 1839

stethoscope                   Imhotep                 Ancient Egypt

stove                         T. A. Carrington        July 25, 1876

straightening comb            Madam C. J. Walker      Approx 1905

street sweeper                Charles B. Brooks       March 17, 1890

thermostat control            Frederick M. Jones      February 23, 1960

traffic light                 Garrett Morgan          November 20, 1923

tricycle                      M. A. Cherry            May 6, 1886

typewriter                    Burridge & Marshman     April 7, 1885


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2013)

LAM said:


> what have you invented DOMS?  still riding on the coattails of others, but you yourself haven't done anything.



Nice red herring.



LAM said:


> here is a* short list* that only touches on many of the *things blacks have invented*:



That's a given.

You just cut-and-pasted a list that you didn't even check. I, however, have actually studied the few real inventions (not merely repurposing) that blacks have invented. And I'm not just talking about in the USA, but worldwide.

As for your list... It's full of shit.

Refrigeration? The creator is depending on how you want to quantify it, a Persian, a (white) Scott, or a (white) American. 
Mailbox? The post box and pillar box were created by a white in Europe.

"stethoscope                   Imhotep                 Ancient Egypt" I wasn't aware that Imhotep was black...   Nor was I aware he was alive in the last 150 years... 

Your list is so full of shit.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 15, 2013)

Just Ask Jimmy "The Greek" that question... Oh wait.. he's not around anymore because he in fact answered it on live TV and was ostracized for his answer


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 8, 2015)

Haiti has been a country for 523 years, they sleep on dirt floors in tin shacks. US has been a country for 239 years and one of the richest countries in the world, and the WORLD currency is the US DOLLAR, not the Yen or the Pound. we make shit happen, we dont wait for hand outs..... get up, show up, and show out. its time to get to work!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 11, 2015)

Black guys usually wear the nigged out Tommy Hilfigger genes.  So, I'd say no.  I refer Levis hands down.


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 12, 2015)

Latin is not a race, its a nationality. There are only 3 races in the world. Caucasian ("latins" fall in this category), Asian, and Negro. I dont believe any race's genes are better than the other, individuals yes. You talk about blacks dominating sports...no, they dominate American Basketball, and maybe a little less in American Football, but there are a lot of other sports. hockey, soccer, swimming, tennis, baseball...the list goes on and on.



min0 lee said:


> Where  did you hear that?
> 
> Latins are a  recent mixture of races.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 12, 2015)

LAM said:


> what have you invented DOMS?  still riding on the coattails of others, but you yourself haven't done anything.
> 
> here is a short list that only touches on many of the things blacks have invented:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure door knobs existed before 1878. I was in Ostia Antique Ancient port of Rome and they had freaking doorknobs on 2000 year old sliding doors with locks.


----------



## LAM (Apr 13, 2015)

Glycomann said:


> I'm pretty sure door knobs existed before 1878. I was in Ostia Antique Ancient port of Rome and they had freaking doorknobs on 2000 year old sliding doors with locks.



At the time it's what I came up with in response to David Duke Jr's (DOMS) typical racist rhetoric.


----------

